# Systmes > Windows > Windows 8 >  Windows 8 : toutes les nouveauts et les rumeurs

## Katleen Erna

*Windows 8 intgrera un outil de synchronisation avec le Cloud*
*Et l'espace de travail sera portable*

*Mise  jour du 20/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

On en sait de plus en plus sur Windows 8.

De nouvelles images issues d'une analyse approfondie des builds 7850 (Milestone 1) et builds 7955 (Milestone 2) dont nous avons prsent les vidos (lire-ci avant), ont rvl d'autres fonctionnalits caches du systme d'exploitation.

Windows 8 contiendrait un outil de synchronisation avec le Cloud. Cet outil permettra aux utilisateurs de synchroniser des fichiers et des dossiers  partir de leur PC en local avec des services hberges. Une fonctionnalit qui confirme en quelque sorte l'intgration des comptes Windows Live dans Windows 8.

Le systme d'exploitation intgrera galement une option de dmarrage hybride. Cette fonction est conue pour rduire le temps de dmarrage du PC aprs l'avoir arrt, en le mettant dans une sorte d'hibernation. Il semblerait que Hybrid Boot  change d'ailleurs plutt le processus d'arrt de l'ordinateur plutt que le processus de dmarrage.



L'une des fonctionnalits dvoiles les plus intressantes de Windows 8 est la possibilit de  porter  le systme d'exploitation. La fonctionnalit Windows 8 Portable Workspace Creator, permettra ainsi aux utilisateurs de charger une image bootable de leur espace de travail sur un support USB d'au mois 16 Go.



Le gestionnaire des tches Windows, qui permet de grer les programmes et processus en cours d'excution, a galement fait l'objet d'un toilettage. L'outil fournit dsormais plus de dtails sur les processus en cours d'excution et les ressources systme. La fermeture des applications prsentant un dysfonctionnement en est simplifie.

On notera galement une mise  jour de l'outil de nettoyage disque (Windows Disk Cleanup Tool), qui fournit dsormais aux utilisateurs d'avantages d'options. Il montre galement comment l'espace disque est occup par les diffrents types de fichiers (vido, musique, etc.).

Et ces builds n'ont visiblement pas livr tous leurs secrets. A suivre donc.

*Source[*

*Premires vidos de Windows 8*
*Ces fuites semblent confirmer l'arrive du ruban et une nouvelle barre de tches*

*Mise  jour du 15/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Il y a un peu moins d'un an apparaissaient les premires fuites sur Windows 8. Aujourd'hui, c'est une vido de dmonstration du futur systme d'exploitation qui vient d'tre poste officieusement sur le net.

La vido montre le build 7955 de Windows 8 (Milestone 3). Elle donne un lger aperu du systme d'exploitation et confirme quelques unes des fonctionnalits qui ont dj t dvoiles par les rumeurs.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjYbDr23KlQ"]build 7955[/ame]

Peu avant, une deuxime vido, du build 7850 celle-ci, tait apparue sur la toile :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV_Lja6cZc0"]build 7850[/ame]

A premire vue, l'OS est assez similaire  Windows 7, mais on peut dj remarquer la prsence de son nouvel cran de connexion assez similaire  l'interface Metro de Windows Phone 7, ainsi que l'intgration du ruban Microsoft Office.

La barre de tache de Windows 8 a t galement retravaille et permet dsormais de se connecter en quelques clics sous un nouveau compte d'utilisateur. Elle contient aussi une zone de notification comprenant des raccourcis vers la session en cours.

Le systme serait galement assez optimis pour tourner sur des tablettes. 

Il est bon de rappeler cependant que la troisime phase de dveloppement (Milestone 3) ne prsente qu'une bauche de l'OS et aucune fonctionnalit n'est confirme officiellement.

Windows 8 pourrait tre dvoil en version beta lors de la confrence annuelle des dveloppeurs PDC. L'OS pourrait tre disponible en version finale d'ici le printemps 2012.



*La premire bta de Windows 8 pourrait arriver en septembre  la PDC, et la version dfinitive au printemps 2012
Mise  jour du 13.04.2011 par Katleen*

Une nouvelle rumeur, de plus en plus persistante, veut que Microsoft dvoile la version bta de Windows 8 lors de la PDC de septembre,  Anaheim en Californie.

Le timing est plausible, d'autant que la firme a dj commenc a fournir l'OS (builds de test) aux constructeurs, d'o la rcente recrudescence de fuites de captures d'cran du produit.

Et puis rappelons que la premire bta publique de Windows 7 avait t lance lors de la PDC d'octobre 2008. La version finale de l'OS avait t rendue disponible un an plus. Ce qui laisse  penser que Windows 8 pourrait arriver au printemps 2012.

A suivre.

*Bientt un Windows App Store ?*
*Les premires images d'une galerie dapplications pour Windows 8 ont t divulgues*

*Mise  jour du 12/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Le futur systme dexploitation de Microsoft Windows 8 fait de plus en plus parler de lui. Hier, nous prsentions ses nouvelles fonctionnalits supposes et dj de nouvelles rumeurs se rpandent sur le NET.

Windows, qui semble trs orient tablettes avec sa nouvelle interface utilisateur  Immersive  inspire de Windows Phone 7, pourrait galement tre dot dune galerie dapplications.

Les captures dcran publies par le site chinois CNBeta montrent linterface de ce store en pleine excution sur Windows 7. Ce qui laisse supposer que le magasin dapplications de Windows pourrait tre aussi accessible depuis la version actuelle de lOS.



La capture dcran prsente un  App Store  un peu similaire  celui-ci de Mac App Store et de lUbuntu Download Center. Il regroupe un certain nombre dapplications Microsoft, et des logiciels tiers comme les navigateurs Opera ou Firefox.



Selon les rumeurs, la galerie pourrait avoir pour nom  Windows App Store , information qui pourrait savrer juste si on s'en tient  la rcente plainte de Microsoft contre Apple pour lutilisation de la marque  App Store  qui, pour Microsoft, est un terme gnrique . 

*Source*


*Windows 8 aura une nouvelle interface utilisateur adapte aux tablettes*
*Et intgrera un lecteur PDF en natif et une version d'IE 9*

*Mise  jour du 11/04/11 , par Hinault Romaric*

De nouvelles fuites sur Windows 8 viennent une fois de plus de rvler les nouvelles fonctionnalits du systme d'exploitation.

Selon les captures d'cran de l'OS publis par les blogueurs Paul Thurrott et Rafael Rivera, le systme d'exploitation devrait intgrer en natif un lecteur PDF, une nouvelle interface utilisateur et une nouvelle version d'Internet Explorer 9.

L'OS successeur de Windows 7 devrait donc intgrer une nouvelle interface utilisateur baptise  Immersive  en plus de l'interface utilisateur par dfaut Aero de Windows 7 et Vista. Cette interface serait similaire  l'interface utilisateur Metro de Windows Phone 7 et serait plus adapte aux tablettes.



Immersive contiendrait une nouvelle version du navigateur Internet Explorer 9 fonctionnant comme celui port sur Windows Phone 7,  la seule diffrence qu'il utilise le rendu de bureau d'IE 9.

L'OS permettra une meilleure personnalisation du poste de travail par les utilisateurs qui pourront par exemple configurer automatiquement la couleur des lments de l'interface Aero comme le menu dmarrer et la barre des tches.



Autre nouvelle fonctionnalit, Modern Reader sera une application de base permettant la lecture des fichiers au format PDF, ainsi que les zooms et la navigation entre les diffrentes pages.


*Source* : Article Paul Thurrott et Rafael Rivera  


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles fonctionnalits de Windows 8 ?	

*Windows 8 intgrera un SmartScreen Filter, comme le font dj Live Messenger et Internet Explorer
Mise  jour du 08.04.2011 par Katleen*

Une nouvelle fonctionnalit de Windows 8 vient d'tre rvle, par un dveloppeur chinois.

Elle concerne la scurit de l'OS, qui sera renforce par le SmartScreen Filter. Cet outil, que l'on connat dj par sa prsence dans Internet Explorer et dans Windows Live Messenger, o il bloque les sites malicieux (tentatives de phishing, tlchargements forcs, etc.) sera intgr au prochain systme d'exploitation de la firme. 

De quoi renforcer la protection des utilisateurs, qui n'utilisent en effet pas tous les autres produits de Microsoft en sus de son OS.

On ne sait pas encore si SmartScreen sera en fonction par dfaut. On sait en revanche qu'il s'activera via les options des dossiers de Windows 8, comme le montre la capture d'cran suivante :



Source : Le blog de Long Zheng




* Windows 8 intgrera le ruban doffice*
* Son cran de connexion est trs similaire  celui de Windows phone 7* 

*Mise  jour du 4/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Les rumeurs  sur le futur systme dexploitation de Microsoft, successeur de Windows 7 continuent  senchainer sur le net.

Le systme dexploitation qui est dj au stade de Milestone 3, toujours selon des rumeurs (lire-ci avant) pourra intgrer le ruban Microsoft Office en lieu et place de la barre de menus et doutils, ainsi quun cran de connexion trs proche de celui de Windows Phone 7.

Le ruban qui a fait son apparition dans Microsoft Office 2007 en remplacement de la barre de menus et la barre doutils, dont lutilit et le succs avait entrain son intgration dans dautres produits par Microsoft comme Windows Live Essentials ou encore WordPad, devrait galement tre disponible dans Windows 8.

Lintgration du ruban dans lexplorateur Windows permettra une organisation en onglets des fonctionnalits qui seront plus visibles. Il sera galement possible de cacher le ruban pour avoir plus despace. 



Les fuites montrent galement un cran de connexion de Windows 8, avec un look compltement diffrent, assez similaire  celui de Windows Phone 7, prsentant la date, le jour de la semaine, lheure sur une image de fond configurable. Une icne pour la gestion de lalimentation et des accs (Arrter, veille) est aussi prsente.



Windows 8 pourrait tre disponible officieusement en version bta dici lautomne 2011 et distribu auprs des OEM en fin 2012. La disponibilit gnrale selon les fuites est prvue pour janvier 2013.


*Windows 8 serait directement reli  un appstore et s'installerait en huit minutes, et serait troitement li aux comptes Windows Live
Mise  jour du 04.03.2011 par Katleen*

Trois captures d'cran trs intressantes de Windows 8 viennent de faire leur apparition sur le Net. La bonne nouvelle est en effet qu'elles rvlent des informations indites  propos des futures fonctionnalits du systme d'exploitation. 

La premire montre la barre des tches de Windows o on remarque, en bas  droite prs de l'horloge, une nouvelle icne : l'image de profil de l'utilisateur (correspondant  une session ouverte sur la machine ou bien  un compte Windows Live ID). Cela signifiera alors, si l'on en croit les informations fournies par le site qui rvle ces "fuites", qu'il sera possible de se connecter sous Windows via ses identifiants Windows Live. Ce qui ouvrirait la porte  de nombreuses nouvelles possibilits (comme par exemple faire du stockage ou de la sauvegarde dans le cloud via cette identification).



La seconde, une image vole du panneau de contrle de l'utilisateur, montre qu'il lui sera possible d'utiliser une vido comme avatar pour son profil.



Enfin, la dernire se concentre sur la partie gauche de la barre des tches, prs du bouton "dmarrer", pour montrer que Windows 8 y affichera la progression des installations de drivers. 



D'autres informations accompagnent ces captures et voquent une option de remise  zero du systme rapide, en deux minutes, pour lui faire retrouver ses paramtres de sortie d'usine.

En outre, le temps d'installation de l'OS serait rduit  8 minutes (contre 25 actuellement).

Cerise sur la gteau, un app store est annonc comme accessible directement depuis le systme.

On espre plus d'indiscrtion bientt...

Source : Le site chinois Win7China

 ::fleche::  Laquelle de ces nouveauts vous sduit le plus ?

*Le dveloppement de Windows 8 en serait au Milestone 3, si on en croit le nom de la dernire build compile
Mise  jour du 03.03.2011 par Katleen*

Des informations ont fuit, elles proviennent de l'utilisateur Zukona, qui a dj publi plusieurs informations fiables sur les build de Windows 8.

Il a annonc que Microsoft en tait  la build 6.2.7956.0.winmain_win8m3.110228-1701. Or, cette dernire indiquerait un passage  l'tape du Milestone 3 (via les lettres win8m3). Et sa dnomination indique galement qu'elle a t compile rcemment, le 28 fvrier 2011.

Si cette information se rvle tre vraie, alors la bta du prochain OS de la firme serait toute proche. En effet, dans le cadre du dveloppement de Windows 7, le Milestone 3 a t la dernire tape prcdent les builds bta. Et il est apparu treize mois avant la version finale du produit, et trois mois avant sa bta.

Les rumeurs s'affolent et on voit dj apparatre sur le Net des roadmaps imaginaires, mais toutefois plausibles, concernant Windows 8 :




> March 2011: Windows 8 Milestone 3
> June / July 2011: Windows 8 Beta
> September / October 2001: Windows 7 Release Candidate
> Early 2012: Windows 8 final


 ::fleche::  Microsoft va-t-il suivre le mme processus de developpement que pour Windows 7 ? Dans ce cas la  premire bta pour arriver au dbut de l't 2011...

*Le build Milestone 2 de Windows 8 sur le point d'tre achev, une version bta de l'OS cet t ?
Mise  jour du 21.02.2011 par Katleen*

La dveloppement de Windows 8, ou Windows Next, suit son chemin. D'aprs plusieurs rumeurs qui voquent des sources internes anonymes ayant confirm l'information, Microsoft aurait termin le deuxime build Milestone. 

En effet, aprs plusieurs versions compiles, dont 6.2.7928.0.winmain_win8m2.110214-1825, 6.2.7929.0.winmain_win8m2.110215-1802 et 6.2.7930.0.winmain_win8m2.110217-1825 ; vendredi dernier  vu poindre la mouture 6.2.7947.0.winmain_win8m2_escrow.110218-1608″.

Avec tous ces builds Milestone 2 compils, le build M2 final est tout proche (il sera distribu au partenaires les plus proches de la firme, de quoi avoir potentiellement quelques fuites d'informations supplmentaires).

Le M2 (qui avait dbut en dcembre 2010) devrait donc tre finalis dans quelques semaines, avant de laisser la place  l'tape M3. 

D'autres bruits de couloir voquent de possibles build du futur OS de la firme, bases sur les puces ARM, afin de rattraper un peu le retard pris sur le march des tablettes.

 ::fleche::  A ce rythme, pensez-vous qu'une version bta de Windows 8 sera disponible cet t ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'une version ddie aux tablettes de Windows 8 verra le jour avant la mouture desktop ?

*Windows 8 : Microsoft dpose un nouveau brevet, qui rends encore plus plausible l'existence d'un mode "Direct Experience"
Mise  jour du 06.02.2011 par Katleen*

En aot 2010, nous vous parlions de l'hypothtique mode "Direct Experience", qui pourrait tre disponible dans la prochaine version de Windows (voir news prcdentes) et dont la but serait d'acclrer l'excution de contenus multimdias.

En gros, il permettrait  l'OS de dmarrer sous diffrents modes suivant les besoins spcifiques dtects (par exemple, si un DVD est insr dans la machine avant sa mise en marche, le systme d'exploitation ne serait pas lanc pour ensuite ouvrir un lecteur mdia, mais un lecteur de contenus vidos serait directement lanc).

Un brevet avait mme t dpos.

Microsoft vient de faire un nouveau pas dans ce sens, en dposant le mois dernier un nouveau brevet, intitul : " FAST BOOTING A COMPUTING DEVICE TO A SPECIALIZED EXPERIENCE ".

Il y est fait mention d'un certain processus de dmarrage, qui appel un gestionnaire de machine virtuelle, lequel dcide quel module (gnral - OS global- ou spcifique -TV, musique, DVD, etc.- ) va tre lanc.

Cela ne vous rappelle rien ?

Les modules seront des partitions du systme, d'aprs le processus dcrit. De plus, l'un peut tre charg tandis qu'un autre est en cours d'utilisation, suite  quoi il est possible de passer de l'un  l'autre une fois qu'ils sont tous deux totalement chargs.

Source : Le brevet dpos par Microsoft le 13 janvier 2011

*L'interface de Windows 8 se prnommerait Mosh, et un Windows App Store tournant autour de Jupiter serait en chantier*
*Mise  jour du 11.01.2011 par Katleen*

Beaucoup de personnes ont t dues de ne pas voir la dmonstration tant attendue de Windows 8 lors du CES de Las Vegas. Du coup, les rumeurs reprennent de plus belle !

Ainsi, le blogger Paul Thurrott se fait l'cho d'une information qui n'a toutefois pas t confirme officiellement : apparemment, l'interface du futur OS s'applera Mosh. Elle ne sera pas grand public, mais spcifique aux appareils mobiles comme les tablettes et ceux fonctionnant avec un systme Windows embarqu.

De plus, il semblerait qu'un Windows App Store voie le jour, et il serait accompagn d'un nouveau type d'applications dont le nom de code serait Jupiter. Ces dernires seraient bases sur Silverlight et dlivres par des packs .appx.

C'est tout pour le moment. La suite srement trs bientt.

Source : Le blog de Paul Thurrott

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces deux informations se vrifieront ? Attendez-vous de tels produits ?

*Windows 8 sera adapt aux puces ARM*
*Microsoft fait la premire dmonstration officielle de l'OS au CES de Las Vegas*

*Mise  jour du 06/01/2011 par Idelways*


Aprs plus d'un an de spculations et de fuites involontaires (ou pas), Steve Ballmer vient de faire la premire dmonstration du successeur de Windows 7, et a annonc que l'OS supportera en natif les puces ARM.

On sait donc dsormais que Windows 8 (bien que Ballmer ait fait trs attention d'viter de lui donner le moindre nom) fonctionnera sur une architecture System-on-a-chip (SoC), fournie dans un premier temps par NVIDIA et Texas Instruments.

Le PDG de Microsoft a annonc cette nouvelle durant le Consumer Electronics Show qui se droule actuellement  Las Vegas.
 Ballmer y a aussi annonc que la suite bureautique Microsoft Office sera porte  son tour nativement sur ces puces ARM, accompagnant donc la prochaine version de Windows.

Cette annonce marque la premire infidlit de Microsoft en 32 ans aux architectures de Intel. Mais l'entreprise rassure le fondeur. Elle ne compte pas l'abandonner.

Durant la dmonstration, Ballmer n'a videmment pas montr de nouvelles fonctionnalits ni d'interface, mais il a prsent des pilotes et des programmes recompils, rendus compatibles avec les architectures NVIDIA et Texas Instruments, architectures sur lesquelles faire tourner un Windows sans de nombreuses manipulations tait jusqu'alors impensable.

Le message qu'a voulu transmettre Microsoft n'tait pas tant de vanter la continuit de la srie de ses OS, que de montrer l'adaptation de l'OS historique aux ralits des marchs mergents.

En adaptant son OS aux puces ARM, Microsoft ouvre la voie  la sortie d'une nouvelle gnration de tablettes PC sous Windows, un Windows mieux adapt a ce march encore largement domin par l'iPad d'Apple.

Seul regret, Windows 8 (ou quelque soit son nom) ne sera pas l avant 2012.



*Source* : Retranscription officielle de la Keynotes de Steve Ballmer

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces nouveauts ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*




*Windows 8 est pass en phase Milestone 2, d'aprs des sources anonymes proches du processus de dveloppement
Mise  jour du 04.01.2011 par Katleen*

Pour bien commencer l'anne, voici quelques nouvelles indiscrtions concernant Windows 8.

D'aprs des rumeurs qui s'amplifient de jour en jour aux Etats-Unis, il semblerait que le second Milestone  de Windows 8 aurait t compil par Microsoft.

Sur quoi se base une telle affirmation ?

Sur le fait que la firme de Redmond aurait commenc a nommer ses builds en dbutant par 6.2.79xx, etc. Ceci impliquerait une sortie de Windows 8 Milestone 2 (pour Milestone 1, les builds commencent par 6.2.78xx).

La dernire build connue tait la 7904, compile le 16 dcembre 2010. Visiblement, Microsoft n'a pas chm pendant les vacances des ftes !

Par ailleurs, les numros de builds de novembre 2010 (en 6.1), indiquaient que l'diteur se basait sur le noyau de Windows 7. Dsormais, avec la srie des 6.2, le kernel employ semble tre diffrent.

Alors, si ce stade a bel et bien t atteint, et que le dveloppement de l'OS se poursuit dans des dlais comparables  ceux de Windows 7, le produit pourrait tre disponible dans 15 mois. En effet, la phase Milestone 2 de Windows 7 avait t cre en juillet 2008, et l'OS avait t officiellement commercialis le 22 octobre 2009, soit 15 mois plus tard.

Certaines rumeurs voquent l'arrive dans la phase Milestone 3 dans la premire moiti de 2011, et une premire bta pourrait voir le jour quelques mois aprs (avant la fin 2011).

Source : Informations postes par une source anonyme sur un forum Russe

 ::fleche::  Microsoft sortira-t-il Windows 8  la mi-2012 ? Ou bien prendra-t-il plus de temps pour le peaufiner ?

*Windows 8 trs orient jeux*
*Les rumeurs se succdent sur le futur OS de Microsoft*

*Mise  jour du 27/12/10, par Hinault Romaric* 

Les rumeurs continuent concernant Windows 8, le futur OS de Microsoft en cours de dveloppement.

Aprs une rumeur sur l'intgration du bureau 3D et de l'orientation du systme d'exploitation vers le  Desktop as service  (lire ci-avant), une nouvelle rumeur vient d'apparaitre et fait tat d'une orientation trs jeux.

Windows 8 mettrait donc l'accent sur le support des nouveaux jeux PC et serait mme un lment cl de sa promotion auprs du grand public.

Une rumeur qui pourrait se confirme si l'on s'en tient aux rcents produits de Microsoft, notamment son capteur de mouvement Kinect qui  dj dpass le cap des 2,5 millions d'units vendues a travers le monde  ainsi que sa galerie d'application pour Windows Phone 7, un Marketplace lui aussi trs ax jeux.

Quoiqu'il en soit, on saura certainement trs bientt ce qu'il en est rellement lors du CES 2011 (Consumer Electronics Show) de Las Vegas qui aura lieu dbut janvier, un salon pendant lequel une dmonstration de l'OS sera faite. Selon la rumeur.


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

*Windows 8 intgrera un nouveau bureau 3D baptis Wind*
*et pourrait tre prsent pour la premire fois sur une tablette en janvier*

*Mise  jour du 14/12/10 par Hinault Romaric
*

Windows 8, le future systme d'exploitation de Microsoft, pourrait, selon une rumeur persistante issue d'un site italien, intgre une nouvelle interface utilisateur. Autre indiscrtion, la premire dmonstration de l'OS aurait lieu le mois prochain; lors du CES 2011 (Consumer Electronics Show) de Las vegas, selon le New York Times.

Le nouveau bureau en 3D de Windows 8, baptis  Wind , est conu  la base pour les systmes haut de gamme Il s'adapterait automatiquement aux actions de l'utilisateur. Dans un premier temps, cette fonctionnalit sera prise en charge uniquement par les ordinateurs portables haut de gamme et les PC de bureau avec des cartes vido ddie.

Wind serait une interface intelligente, dynamique et parfaitement apte  s'adapter aux habitudes, aux actions et aux besoins de l'utilisateur. Mais ne sera supporte, toujours selon des fuites officieuses, que par les version 64 bits de l'OS.

Wind permettra de crer des raccourcis, disponible suivant certains scnarios, et permettra d''acclrer l'excution de certaines taches habituelles. La disponibilit des icnes deviendrait donc intelligente et adaptable automatiquement aux besoins de l'utilisateur.

Autre rumeur, Windows 8 sera officiellement prsent lors de l'vnement Consumer Electronics Show (CES) de Las Vegas le mois prochain.

Selon le New York Times la dmonstration du systme se fera sur deux tablettes construites par Samsung et Dell. Et c'est bien videmment Steve Ballmer, le PDG de Microsoft, qui devrait faire cette prsentation lors de sa keynote.

On saura donc vite si toutes ces fuites ont un fond de vrit ou pas.

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*


*Mise  jour du 24.11.2010 par Katleen
Windows 8 intgrerait le "Desktop as a Service" : un pas de plus vers la virtualisation et un app store ddi  l'OS*

Il semblerait que le futur OS de Microsoft s'oriente vers le "desktop as a service".

Ce qui voudrait dire que Windows 8 offrirait un meilleur support de la virtualisation, un chemin dj trac par Windows 7 qui permet de dmarrer sous une machine virtuelle contenant une copie du systme (en version Enterprise ou Ultimate).

Mais avec le prochain systme d'exploitation de Redmond, c'est une tape de plus qui sera franchie. Les applications et les donnes seront gres de manire centralise et "livres"  l'ordinateur, plutt que d'y tre installes.

L'OS serait totalement virtualis. Comment Microsoft grera les questions de stabilit et de compatibilit ? Cela n'a pas encore t dvoil.

Ces suppositions proviennent de slides qui ont t prsents lors du Microsoft architectural summit qui s'est tenu  Londres en avril. Elles voquent "Windows Next" et son rapport  la virtualisation. Il y est question de rsoudre certains problmes rencontrs par les utilisateurs de Windows : "des soucis de compatibilit avec les applications, de grosses difficults avec les DLL, difficults de management, cots trop levs de la maintenance et des mises  jour". Des faits qui ne peuvent "pas continuer". Et que la virtualisation pourra largement amliorer, grce au Destkop as a Service, qui va encore plus loin que le VDI.

"Le desktop ne devrait pas tre li  la machine, on devrait plutt le voir comme un portail ouvrant la voie aux applications de l'utilisateur, ainsi qu' ses donnes, autorisations et accs", peut-on lire sur l'une des slide.

Il est galement fait mention d'un "app store and user data store". Windows 8 pourrait donc tre dot d'un app store ddi, la boutique en ligne serait alors en cache et synchronise avec l'OS.

De quoi ne plus avoir peur des pannes de hardware.

D'ailleurs, en plus d'un OS virtuel, Windows 8 offrira des possibilits de disque dur natif virtuel (VHD).

Source : La prsentation de Microsoft

*Windows 8 : pas avant deux ans*
*D'aprs la filiale hollandaise de Microsoft*

*Mise  jour du 25/10/10*


A l'heure d'internet, les informations vont vite. Trs vite. Il aura ainsi suffi d'un billet sur le blog de Microsoft Hollande pour que la date (espre) d'arrive de Windows 8 fasse le tour des rdactions.

Ce sera pour dans deux ans (fin 2012 donc) et non pas en 2011 comme le prtendaient certaines rumeurs (lire ci-avant).

Jusqu'ici Microsoft s'tait toujours refus  communiqu sur le sujet. Les seules informations disponibles venaient de la fuite fuite d'un document interne qui montrait que Windows 8 pourrait arriver avec une galerie d'applications. Une ide que Steve Jobs est justement en train d'tendre  MacOS X (plus d'informations sur les caractristiques supposes de Windows 8 ci-avant).

Autre annonce depuis Amsterdam, le premier Service Pack de Windows 7 est officiellement attendu pour le premier semestre de l'anne prochaine.


*Source* : Billet de Microsoft Netherlands


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*






*Mise  jour du 24.08.2010 par Katleen
Microsoft travaille dj sur Windows 8 Embedded, en plus de Windows 8 Client et Windows 8 Server*

Les informations continuent de filtrer au compte goutte  propos de la prochaine gnration de systme d'exploitation de Microsoft.

La firme vient de poster une offre d'emploi ce jour pour le recrutement d'un ingnieur logiciel pour l'quipe de dveloppement de Windows Embedded (l'OS en version embarque).

Windows Embedded 7 est une dclinaison de Windows 7 qui est optimise pour les systmes embarqus. Le dernir paragraphe de l'annonce voque l'volution suivante du produit et la dsigne sous le nom de Windows 8 Embedded.

Autrement dit, l'diteur ne se contente pas de travailler sur son prochain systme d'exploitation et sur Windows 8 Client et Windows 8 Server, mais il en dveloppe aussi la version embarque (qui sera vraisemblablement disponible aprs les deux produits voqus prcedemment, comme ce fut le cas pour la srie Windows 7 et Windows 7 Embedded). 

Voici l'offre d'emploi dans son intgralit :




> The Windows Embedded for Vertical Industries team is looking for an experienced and strong SDET. Our team delivers Windows Embedded toolkit and Windows Embedded Ready solutions for several key device categories like Point of Service, Thin clients, Set top box/Connected TV, Digital signage, Multi-function printers, Industrial automation, etc
> 
> Our current product, Windows Embedded 7, is the next version of the Windows Embedded tool kit that uses the same binaries and technology as the regular Windows 7 product, but with the potential for much smaller footprint and more robust OS. The idea is to remove any and all unnecessary features so that the device works in custom and usually down sized environments
> 
> As an SDET on our team, you will be an expert in providing feedback on product design and user scenarios, ensuring testability of our product, developing test suites, and contributing to our automated testing infrastructure. Additional responsibilities include mentoring other SDETs in testing methodologies. A passion for Engineering Excellence will also be essential as it will be crucial to enabling our Product Unit to rapidly innovate in the Mobile space. This team offers an opportunity to development significant knowledge about many features in Windows, gain significant customer exposure through a combination of blogs, DLs, and customer events, develop an early view on future expansion to other areas including thin clients, POS, multi-function printers, and *Win 8 Embedded* and last but not the least, an opportunity to work with a product and organization that is very successful in the financial and business sense.


Source : Microsoft Career  

*Mise  jour du 19.08.2010 par Katleen
Windows 8 pourrait tre quip d'un mode Direct Experience pour optimiser la lecture de contenus multimdias*

Une nouvelle rumeur concernant Windows 8 vient de faire son apparition sur le Web. Elle concerne un brevet que Microsoft vient de dposer  propos d'une nouvelle fonctionnalit : Direct Experience.

Son utilit ? Acclrer l'excution de contenus multimdias (et peut tre galement d'autres donnes) dans l'OS. 

Son fonctionnement est simple : certaines tapes ncessaires pour lire un mdia sont supprimes. Avec Windows 7, il faut dmarrer l'ordinateur, s'identifier, attendre le chargement du bureau, puis lancer l'application approprie pour pouvoir enfin lire le fichier.

Direct Experience (qui dmarre en pressant un bouton ou suite  l'insertion d'un disque externe ou d'un appareil USB  l'ordinateur) cherche le mdia a excuter avant l'tape du login. Ainsi, si le contenu est trouv, il est automatiquement ouvert dans un lecteur maximis et dmarre en mode playback.

Le brevet explique "Le systme d'exploitation de la machine pourrait aussi oprer en mode sandbox dans lequel les fonctionnalits disponibles seraient limites -par rapport  une utilisation classique-. Par exemple, l'accs aux fichiers pourrait tre restreint, et l'utilisation du clavier limite.

Source : Le brevet dpos par Microsoft 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette technologie sera effectivement disponible sur Windows 8 ?

 ::fleche::  Quels seraient les avantages concrets apports par Direct Experience ? Des avantages sont  prvoir dans l'informatique mobile du fait des conomies de batterie qui seront ralises avec ce mode de lecture.

*Une galerie d'applications hberges pour Windows 8 ?*
*Microsoft observe attentivement Apple et s'en inspire*

*Mise  jour du 29/06/10*



Aprs la diffusion de documents qualifis de "confidentiels" sur Windows 8 (lire ci-avant), les informations sur le futur OS semblent se prciser. Des fuites avaient dj laiss entendre que Windows 8 prendrait *nativement en charge l'USB 3* et que *le boot ou le redmarrage* depuis une mise en veille seraient beaucoup *plus rapides*.

Aujourd'hui on sait que Microsoft essaye d'utiliser de manire plus innovante les webcams qui se gnralisent sur les terminaux, notamment mobiles (laptop, tablet PC, etc.). *Adapter la luminosit* d'un cran en fonction de la quantit de lumire ambiante est par exemple une piste de rflexion. Mieux (ou pas pour certains...), la webcam pourrait servir de *dtecteur de prsence pour lancer un dmarrage* automatique

Mais au del de ces rvlations au compte-gouttes, les documents en question montrent que Microsoft a dcid d'tudier attentivement les mthodes d'Apple pour s'en inspirer :





Parmi ces pistes de rflexions on trouve bien videmment l'AppStore. Windows 8 devrait lui aussi propos *une galerie d'applications certifies* (en vo _ thrutworthly applications_ )





Mais  la diffrence des dpts Linux ou des galeries pour smartphones, il semble que *ces applications seront totalement hberges* (_ Mes applications et mes paramtres me suivent partout_ , lit on sur le slide ci-dessus) et non pas installes en local. 

C'est donc un modle 100 % Cloud, semblable  celui du futur Chrome OS de Google, qui dbarquerait dans Windows 8. Mais l encore une distinction s'impose. Windows 8 permettra toujours, lui, d'installer des logiciels sur son disque dur.

Tout du moins rien ne semble aujourd'hui indiquer le contraire.

Pour la petite histoire on notera que la guerre Mac-PC semble quasiment termine, du moins pour son versant marketing.

Aprs l'abandon par Apple des publicits comparatives (_ Hello, I'm a Mac ! Hello, I'm a PC_ ), c'est au tour de Microsoft d'admettre (sur le premier slide ci-dessus) que, _ Apple est connu pour la trs haute qualit de ses produits, sa simplicit, "a fonctionne tout simplement"_ .

Comme quoi, les temps changent.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ce Windows Store d'applications hberges pour Windows 8 : bonne ou mauvaise ide ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*






*Mise  jour du 25.06.2010 par Katleen
Windows 8 sera plus rapide et conome que Seven, une fuite de documents de Microsoft rvle certaines caractristiques du futur OS*

Une fuite d'importance vient d'avoir lieu. Des documents confidentiels concernant Windows 8 se sont retrouvs en ligne, s'chappant des bureaux de Microsoft.

Apparemment, il s'agit de pages extraites d'une prsentation faite lors de l' Ecosystem Forum de Microsoft en Avril 2010.

On y trouve des renseignements sur les futures fonctionnalits de l'OS. Windows offrira ainsi (si ces informations se rvlent exactes) :

- Le support du GPS aux netbooks et ordinateurs portables tournants sous Windows 8 via la carte mre du systme ou via le module WWAN

- Des amliorations des capteurs (HID, acclromtre, capteurs de mouvements -le PC s'allume lorsque vous entez dans la pice-, etc.)

- Perfectionnement du temps de boot, du temps d'arrt et de la dure de vie de la batterie



> Windows 8 PCs turn on fast, nearly instantly in some cases, and are ready to work without any long or unexpected delays.  when customers want to check e-mail, sports scores, or play media they love to reach for their PCs because they can get to what they want quickly


- De meilleurs outils de restauration et une section d'aide connecte 

- Un allumage plus rapide depuis 0 Watts et des performances de redmarrage d'Instant Sleep pour les ordinateurs portables. 



> "Windows 8 can be restored to the factory default easily.  when resetting a Windows 8 PC, all of the files, settings and even the applications are restored.  End users have confidence in resetting their PC without having to call support."


Source : Les documents en question ( tlcharger) : http://win7vista.com/index.php?topic=18828.0

*Mise  jour du 10.06.2010 par Katleen
De nouvelles informations sur Windows 8 et son Windows Server associ rvles au compte goutte par un cadre de Microsoft*

Si l'on se rfre au cycle de vie des produits de Microsoft, on constate qu'au niveau des clients et des serveurs d'OS  les sorties alternent entre une majeure, puis une mineure, et ainsi de suite, tous les deux ans.

La mise  jour la plus rcente de la version serveur de Windows 7 s'appelle Windows Server 2008 R2, et elle tait mineure (sortie en 2009). On peut donc logiquement s'attendre  des changements majeurs pour la prochaine mouture.

Dans une interview rcente, Bob Muglia, Prsident de l'unit Tools and Servers chez Microsoft, raconte : "Nous n'en disons pas encore beaucoup sur la prochaine version de Windows Server, mais vous verrez que les enseignements que nous avons tir de Windows Azure y seront intgrs". 

Il a ensuite rvl que le dveloppement de cette future version de Windows Server s'effectue en parallle de celui du prochain systme d'exploitation de la firme. Aucune information prcise n'a t rvle pour l'instant, on sait juste que les deux quipes de programmeurs travaillent ensemble et cte  cte dans ce processus.

Le futur OS de Redmond devrait logiquement s'appeler Windows 8. D'autant plus que c'est Steven Sinofsky qui est dsormais Prsident de la divsion Windows et Windows Live, et l'homme  un penchant pour les dnominations numriques. Par exemple, lorsqu'il dirigeait Office, la suite Office 2010 s'appelait Office 14 (la prochaine version s'appelle d'ailleurs Office 15).

Alors, quand il a pris les manettes de l'unit grant Windows, le successeur de Vista a t baptis Windows 7 (car Vista tait Wndows 6.0).

En interne, certains employs utiliseraient dj le nom de code Windows 8.

A suivre...

*Mise  jour du 12.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Windows 8 sortirait le 1er juillet 2011, info ou intox ?*

Et une nouvelle rumeur sur Windows 8, une !

Il semblerait qu'un employ de Redmond ait ralis une feuille de route qui indiquerait une date de sortie pour le prochain systme d'exploitation de Microsoft.

Si on en croit ce document ( prendre avec des pincettes, car son origine microsoftienne n'est qu'une rumeur, mme si les dates qu'il cite pour d'autres sorties se sont rvles exactes), Windows 8 devrait tre livr le premier juillet 2011.

Ce qui n'est spar de nous que de...17 mois.

Le noyau du nouvel OS devrait tre totalement remodel afin de s'adapter aux futures gnrations de technologies. C'est, du moins, ce qu'espre fortement un grand nombre de personnes.

Source : La feuille de route en question 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Microsoft sortira Windows 8 aussi vite, malgr le succs immense rencontr par Windows 7 ?

*Mise  jour du 09.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Intel intgrera lUSB 3.0 dans Windows 8 et espre aider ladoption de masse de cette technologie*

Une information importante vient dtre rvle  propos du futur systme dexploitation de Microsoft. En effet, Intel a annonc hier que lUSB 3.0 sera embarqu dans Windows 8.

Alors que les technologies qui seront utilises dans deux ans sont encore inconnues, que penser de cette fonctionnalit ?

LUSB 3.0, qui a t prsent pour la premire fois au public le 18 septembre 2007 lors de lIntel Developer Forum, apporte un bus capable de transferts ultra-rapides  hauteur de 4 Gbit/s

Pour rappel, lUSB 2.0 plafonne  480 Mbits/s. Les amliorations apportes par la nouvelle mouture du standard est donc impressionnante et trs attendue.

Larrive des produits quips en USB 3.0 en disponibilit pour le public est attendue pour le courant de lanne, ds Avril daprs diverses rumeurs.

Des drivers sera galement en developpement pour permettre  Windows 7 de supporter cette technologie, alors que Linux la prend dj en charge depuis septembre 2009 et sa version 2.6.31. Il est donc dj possible de tester cette connectique avec un systme dexploitation.

Quant  Intel, il ne supportera pas lUSB 3.0 avant 2011, ce qui risque de ralentir son adoption par le grand public. 

Ce march ne devrait donc pas dcoller avant cette date. Intel pense mme quil ne se lancera pas avant la sortie de Windows 8, et que cest le systme qui permettra son adoption par le grand public. Mme si Intel nest pas trs optimiste concernant cette dernire, pour cause de dtails techniques  venir.

Source:  Intel

*Mise  jour du 04.02.2010*
*Qu'attendez-vous de Windows 8 ? Quelles amliorations voudriez-vous voir Microsoft apporter  son futur OS ?*

Alors que le futur OS de Microsoft s'labore dans le plus grand secret, il est logique que certains aient dj certaines attentes. Beaucoup suivent avec attention l'volution du systme d'exploitation. Windows 7 reoit des critiques positives et semble rencontrer un franc succs. Qu'en sera-t-il de son successeur ?

Trois grandes amliorations sont attendues de pied ferme par certains afficionados de Windows :

*1 - L'installation en 1 clic*
Plus les annes passent, et plus il devient simple et rapide d'effectuer certaines oprations sous Windows. Mais un nombre pharamineux de clics est toujours ncessaire  la ralisation de certaines tches. Il serait bon de les rduire. La connexion  un rseau wi-fi en un seul clic avec Windows 7 est un bon exemple de cette approche. Microsoft pourrait tendre cette fonctionnalit  l'installation de programmes, et  l'installation mme de son OS sur une machine en 2011. Elle est dj en vigueur chez Linux.

*2 - Tactile*
Le lancement de l'iPad d'Apple semble avoir relanc la carrire des tablettes et surtout, semble annoncer l'ge d'or du multitouch. Il est probable que cette technologie devienne incontourable dans les annes  venir. Une interface entirement de ce type dans le futur Windows 8 serait un atout non ngligeable, et impratif pour ragir face  la concurrence d'Apple et de Google.

*3 - Bon march* 
La caractristique de Windows dont les gens se plaignent le plus est sans doute son prix. Les tarfis de Microsoft sont souvent une barrire  une acquisition lgale (ou  une acquisition tout court) de son produit. Si la version gratuite de la suite Office 2010 (limite, avec publicits) rencontre le succs, ce modle pourrait ensuite tre adapt  l'OS.

 ::fleche::  Laquelle de ces trois amliorations vous interesserait le plus ?

*Mise  jour du 28.01.2010*
*Windows 8 : la date de sortie rvle par un ancien employ de Microsoft, l'OS arriverait en 2011*

Un ancien employ de Microsoft, Chris Green, aurait eu quelques "fuites". Sur son blog, il a post une mise  jour "publique" du tableau concernant le cycle de renouvellement des produits Microsoft. Sauf que, ce document contenait galement des informations secrtes que la firme de Redmond n'avait pas prvu de diffuser aussi tt. Ces donnes confidentielles sont des dates de sorties prvisionnelles.

Si les renseignements fournis par Chris sont exacts, alors Windows 8 sortira le 1er juillet 2011 et Windows 8 Serveur serait attendu pour le 2 juillet 2012. Enfin, Office 2012 (ou Office 15) devrait sortir  la mme date que Windows Serveur "2012".

Ces dates ne sont pas officielles et pourraient videment tre modifies en interne en cas de problmes de dveloppement.

Source : Le PDF publi par Chris Green 

 ::fleche::  Microsoft va-t-il confirmer ces dates ? 

 ::fleche::  O en est le dveloppement de Windows 8  votre avis ?

*Mise  jour du 09.12.2009*



> *Les dernires indiscrtions sur Windows 8 : les offres d'emploi de Microsoft rvlent comment la firme apprhende son futur OS*
> 
> Sur sa plateforme de recrutement, Microsoft poste rgulirement des offres d'emploi relatives au dveloppement de ses produits futurs. En novembre, sept des nouvelles offres apparues sur le site avaient un rapport avec le prochain systme d'exploitation de la firme : Windows 8.
> 
> Dcortiquer ces annonces permet, en lisant entre les lignes, d'en apprendre un peu plus sur la direction souhaite par la firme de Redmond. 
> 
> La premire offre date du 3 novembre et recherche un testeur pour la catgorie "Ingnieur Logiciel" qui travaillera sur diffrentes mises  jour critiques qui seront dlivres via Windows Update pour le futur Windows 8.
> 
> "Vous aurez pour mission de dvelopper de nouveaux tests automatiques et d'crire des tests solides ; de corriger les bugs rapports sur Windows Shell et d'autres UX ; d'aider a l'tablissement de processus de tests sonores ; d'influencer et de contribuer  la bonne qualit de service de Win8".
> ...


*Mise  jour du 23.11.2009*

*Microsoft Windows 8 prvu pour 2012, le nouvel OS pourrait supporter le 128 bits*

La sortie de Windows 8 pour 2012 semble bel et bien tre confirme, mme si l'information n'est toujours pas officielle.

Lors de la PDC cette semaine  Los Angeles, un reprsentant de Microsoft a, lors d'une prsentation, montr une image voquant une "sortie majeure" pour 2012 (mais sans qu'aucune rfrence  Windows 8 ne soit nonce). Les Mayas auraient-ils prdits la sortie du prochain OS de Microsoft dans leur calendrier ? Windows 8 verra-t-il le jour en 2012 ? 

Interrog  ce sujet, Steven Sinofsky (prsident depuis juillet 2009 de la division Windows, qui a prsent cette road map) s'est refus  tout commentaire.

Le mystre reste entier...

Une autre information, bien plus croustillante, nous est parvenue sous forme d'indiscretion. Robert Morgan, du dpartement Recherche et Dveloppement de Microsoft, a fait quelques confessions interessantes sur son profil LinkedIn (aujourd'hui dsactiv) :  Les projets du dpartement Recherche et Dveloppement incluent la compatibilit avec larchitecture 128 bits pour le noyau de Windows 8 et le projet Windows 9. Nous travaillons donc les relations avec nos partenaires majeurs : Intel, AMD, HP et IBM. 

La nouvelle est bien videmment  prendre avec des pincettes puisqu'annonce de manire non-officielle par un employ de la firme, mais si elle se rvelait exacte, cela signifierait que Windows 8 serait  mme de prendre en charge des processeurs 128 bits. Windows 8 devrait de plus abandonner totalement le 32 bits, pour proposer des versions 64 et 128 bits. Il s'agirait l d'une belle avance technologique.

Enfin, l'image suivante (une traduction du slide en italien que nous vous avions prsent en aot) aurait fait son apparition lors de plusieurs confrences Microsoftienne, mais cela reste encore flou...



----------------------------------

*Quel sera le visage de Windows 8 ?*

Quelques jours aprs l'annonce de la  mise  disposition de la version finale de Windows Seven pour certains de ses partenaires avant sa commercialisation officielle le 22 octobre 2009, l'OS est  nouveau au centre de toutes les attentions avec l'apparition d'informations concernant son petit frre.

Ce nouveau systme, dsign actuellement par le nom  provisoire de Windows 8, devrait voir le jour en 2012. Cette information apparat clairement sur l'image suivante, tire d'une prsentation Microsoftienne lors d'une confrence rcente en Italie o l'entreprise indiquait vouloir rduire l'intervalle de temps entre la sortie de ses systmes d'exploitation.



Idalement, Microsoft aimerait sortir un nouvel OS tous les trois ans afin de se rapprocher de la dynamique des cycles d'Apple. Windows Vista avait vu le jour plus de cinq ans aprs l'arrive de Windows XP, tandis qu'entre Vista et Seven trois annes seulement s'taient coules, ce qui cadre avec la nouvelle dynamique souhaite par la firme amricaine.

Les changements taient cependant assez lgers entre ces deux derniers OS qui comportaient la mme base de noyau (6.0 pour Vista et 6.1 pour Seven), ainsi qu'une interface et des outils similaires.

Windows 8 marquera-t-il un tournant dans cette suite ? Il semblerait bien que oui. Des rumeurs (informations n'ayant pas t confirmes officiellement) circulent dj et mentionnent l'implmentation d'un mini-noyau, l'abandon du systme d'installation sur disque dur au profit d'une interface web avec mise  jour permanente, la prise en charge de grappes de serveurs, etc...

Microsoft voque des "innovations rvolutionnaires" et une "rupture" sans prcdent avec la technologie de ses prcdents produits.

Source : Confrence de Microsoft en Italie

 ::fleche::  Le pari est lanc, et il est os. Windows 8 etant prssenti comme  une cration originale, et non pas une simple volution de Seven, pensez-vous que Microsoft tiendra ses dlais et russira  livrer cet OS finalis pour 2012 ?

 ::fleche::  Windows 8 n'est-il qu'une bauche d'ide ou bien au contraire un projet bien avanc dont le dveloppement est entam ?

----------


## kOrt3x

Microsoft s'essayerait il de rejoindre Apple pour avoir son Windows OS X.
Rappellons qu'Apple a connu aussi le systme 7, 8 et 9 avant de passer  X (10).

----------


## julien_iz

Des infos sur du 64 bits only?

----------


## Skyounet

Je trouve a un peu short tous les 2 ans quand mme.

Je me souviens encore de mon installation de Vista et l je viens de passer  7.

----------


## fanning

Si les rumeurs tendent  se confirmer, a sera l'avnement du cloud.

----------


## sidev

Excusez moi pour ma question un peu bte mais,
Pourquoi un mini noyau avec une interface web?
Si j'ai bonne mmoire Google aussi avait annonc que son systme d'exploitation serait tourn vers le web.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Seven est mme pas sorti et on parle dj du 8 !

----------


## Skyounet

> Si j'ai bonne mmoire Google aussi avait annonc que son systme d'exploitation serait tourn vers le web.


Et ? Windows travaille sur le cloud computing depuis plus longtemps. Voir Windows Azure.

----------


## cedrelo22

> Microsoft s'essayerait il de rejoindre Apple pour avoir son Windows OS X.
> Rappellons qu'Apple a connu aussi le systme 7, 8 et 9 avant de passer  X (10).



Il n'y a pas que l-dessus qu'il essaie de rejoindre apple !!

Mais bon quand on voit vista face  leopard, ils ont du boulot.

----------


## kOrt3x

> Il n'y a pas que l-dessus qu'il essaie de rejoindre apple !!
> 
> Mais bon quand on voit vista face  leopard, ils ont du boulot.


a c'est bien vrai, mais je ne sais pas s'ils vont un jour y arriver.

----------


## entreprise38

> Il n'y a pas que la dessus qu'il essaie de rejoindre apple !!
> Mais bon quand on voie vista face  leopard, ils ont du boulot.


[QUOTE=kOrt3x;4558759]Ca c'est bien vrai, mais je ne sais pas s'ils vont un jour y arriver.[/QUOTE
Pour les rflexions "_ouaiiiis Windows ils font qu'imiter MacOs_", je crois qu'il y a des topics ddis.
Non mais srieux quoi, a devient agaant votre truc.... votre Mac ne vous sert-il donc qu' pester contre Windows et saquager de simples discussions qui ne semblent mme pas vous interesser ?



Pour en revenir au sujet :

A mon humble avis, un bon nombre d'objectifs de Windows 8 pourraient bien tre dicts par les futurs retours sur Windows 7. Aprs tout, on a bien critiqu Vista pour sa lourdeur ainsi que son UAC un peu trop... enfin vous voyez; aujourd'hui Windows 7 semble corriger cela avec brio (du moins je n'ai pas vu grand monde dire que c'tait pire, bien au contraire), et c'est ce qui saute  nos yeux quand on commence  l'utiliser.
Peut-tre reverra t-on une visualisation graphique de l'tat des disques durs pour ce qui est du dfragmenteur ? La version simpliste propose par Vista, ou mme Seven (enfin je crois), n'a pas l'air de faire l'unanimit.

Quant au fait que ce soit aussi un noyau 6.x : je dis "yeeEEEEeeesss", car a veut aussi dire "pilotes Vista/Seven srement compatibles avec le 8", et a c'est la classe  :8-): 

Parcontre, comme a a t dit : a fait bizarre de se retrouver  nouveau avec une nouvelle version de Windows tous les 2~3 ans  ::mrgreen::  => le poids des habitudes, un XP qui a vraiment trop dur, tout a tout a. Et c'est peut tre pire pour ceux qui ont fait leur tudes pile-poil dans la priode XP.

----------


## fanning

M'enfin normalement quand tu as fait tes tudes tu es oblig de t'auto-reformer, en tout cas c'est ce que je fais, car a volue tellement.

----------


## ymoreau

Mouais augmenter la frquence de sortie des OS c'est surtout augmenter la frquence des achats d'OS  mon avis. On observe a un peu partout, les produits de nos jours sont faits pour tre remplacs rapidement (matriel multimdia, letromnager, hardware etc).

----------


## Invit

> Pour les rflexions "_ouaiiiis Windows ils font qu'imiter MacOs_", je crois qu'il y a des topics ddis.
> Non mais srieux quoi, a devient agaant votre truc.... votre Mac ne vous sert-il donc qu' pester contre Windows et saquager de simples discussions qui ne semblent mme pas vous interesser ?


Lopard et Vista taient effectivement des OS concurrents comme le seront Snow Lopard et Seven. Il serait hypocrite de dire que les deux OS sont aussi bien conus que l'autre.
Si on a plus le droit de dire que y'en a un qui dpasse l'autre sans se faire traiter de trolleur, je dis qu'il y a un problme. ::cfou:: 

C'est un forum bon sang, c'est normal que les avis divergent qu'il y ait des prises de partis plus ou moins prononces.

J'utilise Mac et Windows tous les jours, au boulot et  la maison. Je ne dteste pas Windows mais je prfre largement Mac OS.

Je m'arrterai ici, _don't feed the troll_ comme on dit  ::roll:: 


Concernant Windows 8, je suis press d'en savoir plus. Le fait que a soit une refonte est intressant, il serait intressant de savoir ce qu'ils vont implanter de nouveau.

----------


## Lyche

Bienvenue dans le monde de la consommation de masse. Un produit est prsent partout et ne se vend plus? Ok, on en sort un tout neuf presque comme le prcdent mais avec un truc en plus.
Regardez l'iPhone.. Ils ont mis 2ans pour sortir un iPhone qui gre les MMS et la camra devant.. bizarrement il est sorti quand les ventes de iPhone 3G commenaient  baisser. Le Bleu-Ray est sorti au moment ou tous les mnages taient quip en DVD donc n'achetaient plus de platines. Les Technologies de jeux vidos sont sorties en HD avec des lectures de textes impossible sur les crans Cathodiques -> Achte un plasma HD..

----------


## argonath

> Seven est mme pas sorti et on parle dj du 8 !


Ca c'est normal ^^ un projet de recherche et dveloppement sur quelque chose d'aussi ambitieux, c'est extrmement long, donc ils se chevauchent toujours.

D'ailleurs, au niveau des noyaux linux il y a aussi cette dynamique, on attaque systmatiquement le prochain noyau avant que le dernier en date soit en version stable

----------


## Skyounet

> Critiquer et donner son avis, a n'a rien  voir avec troller


Non mais mince  la fin il a raison.

Ici on parle de Windows 8 sur lequel nous n'avons pas la moindre information et les premiers messages sont : MacOS c'est mieux que Windows.

O est la valeur ajoute de ton message ? Quel est l'intrt de ton message ? Tu viens parler sur un OS que tu ne connais pas et donc tu ne sais pas ce qu'il prpare. Alors non il a raison. C'est agacant de voir systmatiquement dbouler les fanboys Apple sur les threads Microsoft pour cracher dessus et lancer des messages compltement hors-sujets.

----------


## Invit

Ils ont dit que Leopard tait mieux que Vista, enfin c'est comme a que je l'ai compris. Si je dis que je prfre Gimp  Photoshop, on va pas me traiter de trolleur. Mais au final, ce n'est qu'une question de got, d'utilit et aussi de prix.

Personnelement, je ne pourrais acheter un logiciel, un systme d'exploitation ou mme un ordinateur sans faire de comparaison avec d'autres modles.

Comme tu le dis, on ne peut rien comparer pour le moment, donc  part exprimer ses attentes, faire ses petits pronostics et critiquer la politique de release de Microsoft, on ne peut pas faire grand chose.

Sans aller aussi loin que les 2 Macfanas, j'espre que Microsoft ne rptera pas ces erreurs.

Si Microsoft nous pond un truc bien (et je l'espre), ben a sera tant mieux  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon les premires rumeurs commencent dj  sortir, la plus tonnante est quand mme que Windows 8 serait bas sur ... un noyaux Open Source  :8O: 

Restons prudent tout de mme  ::roll:: 

edit : [ame="http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=%22windows+8%22+%22open+source%22"]je trouve[/ame] plusieurs sites qui en parlent et mme pas au conditionnel. a, a serait du changement !

----------


## millie

Heu, un truc post le 1 avril 2009...

----------


## atm0sfe4r

C'est un poisson d'avril  ::aie:: 

edit : grilled

----------


## Invit

Oups  ::aie:: 

Comment perdre toute a crdibilit  ::calim2:: 

Je me disait aussi... c'est bizarre, j'ai regard l'anne de la news mais pas le mois, si j'avais vu avril j'aurais peut-tre pas post.

OWNED by Desinformation  ::aie::

----------


## ABN84

Il semblerait que windows8 sera bas sur les projets MIDORI et Syngularity:
ce ne sera donc plus un windows  :;): 
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Life-...em-88910.shtml

----------


## Skyounet

J'avais lu que MS allait partir sur 2 bases.

Une base Windows (8) qui garderait donc la compatibilit et un autre OS bas sur Singularity.

----------


## Skyounet

> Ils ont dis que Leopard tait mieux que Vista, enfin c'est comme a que je l'ai compris. Si je dis que je prfre Gimp  Photoshop, on va pas me traiter de trolleur. Mais au final, ce n'est qu'une question de got, d'utilit et aussi de prix.


Mais c'est pas le sujet du thread. On ne parle pas de Vista et encore moins de Lepoard.

C'est comme si y'avait un thread sur une nouvelle version de Eclipse et que le premier message c'tait : de toute faon Visual Studio c'est mieux.

Ce message ne servirait  rien et serait considr comme du troll parce que le sujet du thread n'est pas de comparer VS et Eclipse et de demander aux gens quelle est leur prfrence, mais juste dire qu'une nouvelle version vient de sortir.

Ben ici c'est pareil on parle de Windows 8 qui n'est mme pas encore sorti et les premiers messages c'est : Leopard c'est mieux.

Rendez-vous compte de la stupidit de la chose quand mme.

----------


## Invit

Et bien excuse-moi, je pensais que parler de Vista qui est en quelque sorte la rponse de Microsoft face au Lopard d'Apple et en soit, un exemple de la politique concurrentielle qu'adopte Microsoft aurait pu enrichir le dbat puisqu'on aurait pu parler d'une ventuelle volution... Je ne savais pas que les mots Vista et Leopard tait tabou dans un topic sur Windows 8.

Je sens que je ne suis pas le bienvenu sur ce topic, je n'ai pourtant pas troll, mes messages sont rests respectueux.

Te me posais la question sur la valeur ajoute de mon message, je ne pense pas qu'il dpasse la valeur ajoute des autres messages, par contre il dpasse surement les tient, qui ont pour la plupart consist  me rabaisser  presque chaque message. Si a avait t moi le modo, j'aurais plutt envoy un MP au lieu de polluer un topic ddi pour faire des remarques  un membre peu habitu du forum.

La loi du plus fort est toujours la meilleur, je pense donc que je vais fermer ma gu**le et poster dans les forums techniques o on a pas besoin d'exprimer une opinion.

Bonne continuation

----------


## Skyounet

> Te me posais la question sur la valeur ajoute de mon message, je ne pense pas qu'il dpasse la valeur ajoute des autres messages, par contre il dpasse surement les tient, qui ont pour la plupart consist  me rabaisser  presque chaque message.


En fait mes questions (sur la valeur ajoute toussa) ne s'adressaient pas  toi mais aux 2 premiers auteurs des messages que je considre comme HS.

Tu dois quand mme tre d'accord avec moi sur le fait que le premier message est COMPLETEMENT HS. Non ?




> Microsoft s'essayerait il de rejoindre Apple pour avoir son Windows OS X.
> Rappellons qu'Apple a connu aussi le systme 7, 8 et 9 avant de passer  X (10).


Ou mme celui-l




> Il n'y a pas que la dessus qu'il essaie de rejoindre apple !!
> 
> Mais bon quand on voie vista face  leopard, ils ont du boulot.


Et je considre encore que comparer Vista  Leopard sur un thread o on parle d'une date de sortie pour Windows 8 ben c'est HS.

Je me souviens bien m'tre fait taper sur les doigts quand j'ai parl d'un tlphone sous Windows CE dans un thread sur le HTC Magic, parce que oui c'est vrai crit comme il tait il n'avait rien  faire dedans. Ici c'est pareil.




> La loi du plus fort est toujours la meilleur, je pense donc que je vais fermer ma gu**le et poster dans les forums techniques o on a pas besoin d'exprimer une opinion.


Pas du tout, tu n'as qu' aller voir sur le thread sur le prix de Windows 7 o tu verra qu'on se fait "attaquer" de tous les cts.

----------


## smyley

Le problme n'est pas d'exprimer ou non son opinion, a heureusement on peut le faire (ds que a reste "lgal").

Le truc c'est que c'est des terrains qui mnent forcment au troll car Windows vs Mac ou Windows vs Linux c'est un affrontement qui se termine toujours en guerre idologique, quoiqu'on fasse (malheureusement).

Donc tant qu'on peut l'viter, a n'en fera que des dbats plus sains. Nul besoin de comparer Vista  Leopard quand on spcule sur un Windows dont on ne sait absolument rien. Si c'tait un dbat Windows vs Mac (que les bonnes mes empchent  cette abomination trollesque de survenir  ::mouarf:: ) alors oui, a aurai eu son sens (quoique ...), mais pourquoi invoquer ce troll ici ?

Dj le premier commentaire ...



> Microsoft s'essayerait il de rejoindre Apple pour avoir son Windows OS X.
> Rappellons qu'Apple a connu aussi le systme 7, 8 et 9 avant de passer  X (10).


Le dlais XP - Vista est une exception, et Microsoft retourne simplement  l'ancien rythme de publication cf :



> * Windows 95 : 1995
>     * Windows 98 : 1998
>     * Windows Me : 2000
>     * Windows XP : 2001
>     * Windows Vista : 2007
>     * Windows 7 :  2009
>     * Windows 8 : annonc pour 2012


(j'ai compt ceux pour grand publique  partir de 95 ...).

Donc il y a un gouffre entre XP et Vista et il est tout  fait normal de vouloir reprendre un cicle de 2-3 ans.




> Il n'y a pas que la dessus qu'il essaie de rejoindre apple !!
> 
> Mais bon quand on voie vista face  leopard, ils ont du boulot.


Non mais srieux, l que peut-on dire ? c'est probablement une plaisanterie, ou alors c'est religieux ...



> Ca c'est bien vrai, mais je ne sais pas s'ils vont un jour y arriver.


Et l, toujours dans la continuit ...

Et donc suivant cet argument sur le numro des versions, Linux  un sacr retard par rapport  Windows et Mac. Pourtant l si je ne modre pas ce propos, je vais tout de suite me faire assaillir par tous ceux qui pensent qu'il faut tre con et stupide pour s'abaisser  utiliser Windows, et on repartira vers la guerre sainte ...

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Le dlais XP - Vista est une exception, et Microsoft retourne simplement  l'ancien rythme de publication cf :


Les dlais "XP-Vista" et "Vista-Seven" ne s'expliquent-t-ils pas en partie par :
1) Le succs de XP  son poque, et mme encore aujourd'hui il me semble que c'est la version de Windows la + utilise ?
2) L'chec de Vista rcent.

----------


## smyley

Je pense plutt que c'est la dure du dveloppement de Vista, trop long, qui est en cause (car Windows Longhorn a eu de nombreux visages avant vista).



> La version finale du systme d'exploitation est officiellement sortie le 30 janvier 2007 en version bote pour les particuliers et tait disponible ds le 30 novembre 2006 en version RTM pour les entreprises (version Entreprise).
> 
> Son dveloppement aura t aussi long car Microsoft a d corriger certains points noirs des versions antrieures, comme l'instabilit, le problme de la fragmentation et les failles de scurit, entre autres.
> 
> Vista devait intgrer un nouveau systme de fichiers (Win FS) qui tait cens tre une rvolution dans la gestion des fichiers sur un PC. Finalement aprs quelques apparitions dans les premires versions alpha de Vista (Longhorn), Win FS a t abandonn car il tait trop lent et pas du tout prt.
> 
> Un revirement aussi a t fait au niveau du manager du projet Vista qui a t remplac par le manager des quipes de Microsoft Office. Celui-ci tant connu pour livrer toujours  temps les logiciels dont il tait responsable.
> 
> Un certain nombre d'lments qui devaient former un ensemble propre  Windows Vista, comme Avalon (nom de code de Windows Presentation Foundation), le systme dinterface utilisateur, Indigo, le systme de gestion des connexions rseau, ainsi qu'Internet Explorer 7, Windows Media Player 11 ou Movie Maker 3 sont disponibles sparment pour les utilisateurs de Windows XP.

----------


## Qwert

> Seven est mme pas sorti et on parle dj du 8 !


Faut bien continuer de rattrapper le retard et dire :
"Ok ok, y a plein de problmes mais on vous JURE, la prochaine version sera parfaite"

----------


## smyley

Tu as dj essay Seven pour savoir quels problmes il y a ?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 23.11.2009*

*Microsoft Windows 8 prvu pour 2012, le nouvel OS pourrait supporter le 128 bits*

La sortie de Windows 8 pour 2012 semble bel et bien tre confirme, mme si l'information n'est toujours pas officielle.

Lors de la PDC cette semaine  Los Angeles, un reprsentant de Microsoft a, lors d'une prsentation, montr une image voquant une "sortie majeure" pour 2012 (mais sans qu'aucune rfrence  Windows 8 ne soit nonce). Les Mayas auraient-ils prdits la sortie du prochain OS de Microsoft dans leur calendrier ? Windows 8 verra-t-il le jour en 2012 ? 

Interrog  ce sujet, Steven Sinofsky (prsident depuis juillet 2009 de la division Windows, qui a prsent cette road map) s'est refus  tout commentaire.

Le mystre reste entier...

Une autre information, bien plus croustillante, nous est parvenue sous forme d'indiscretion. Robert Morgan, du dpartement Recherche et Dveloppement de Microsoft, a fait quelques confessions interessantes sur son profil LinkedIn (aujourd'hui dsactiv) :  Les projets du dpartement Recherche et Dveloppement incluent la compatibilit avec larchitecture 128 bits pour le noyau de Windows 8 et le projet Windows 9. Nous travaillons donc les relations avec nos partenaires majeurs : Intel, AMD, HP et IBM. 

La nouvelle est bien videmment  prendre avec des pincettes puisqu'annonce de manire non-officielle par un employ de la firme, mais si elle se rvelait exacte, cela signifierait que Windows 8 serait  mme de prendre en charge des processeurs 128 bits. Windows 8 devrait de plus abandonner totalement le 32 bits, pour proposer des versions 64 et 128 bits. Il s'agirait l d'une belle avance technologique.

Enfin, l'image suivante (une traduction du slide en italien que nous vous avions prsent en aot) aurait fait son apparition lors de plusieurs confrences Microsoftienne, mais cela reste encore flou...

----------


## Ehma

128 bits, on a dj peine  utiliser le 64 bits.
Depuis le Pentium on nous annonce le 64 bits et il aura fallu plus de 10 ans pour que ce soit ralit, alors passer du 64 au 128 en quelques annes ...

----------


## yoyo88

Question windows 8 serra un OS grand publique ou un OS serveur?
parce que perso je vois plus un nouveau Windows Server. en plus une version 128bits serrai plus justifier pour les serveur, non?

----------


## smyley

Que l'on prenne en charge le 128bits alors que ce n'est pas prt de voir le jour n'est pas un grand problme ni un avantage trs consquent (en supposant que la vitesse d'adoption du 128bits soit la mme que pour le 64bits).
Par contre, ne pas supporter une technologie en train d'apparatre pourrai rapidement devenir un frein pour le dveloppement du systme quelque soit le domaine concern ...

----------


## yoyo88

> Que l'on prenne en charge le 128bits alors que ce n'est pas prt de voir le jour n'est pas un grand problme ni un avantage trs consquent (en supposant que la vitesse d'adoption du 128bits soit la mme que pour le 64bits).
> Par contre, ne pas supporter une technologie en train d'apparatre pourrai rapidement devenir un frein pour le dveloppement du systme quelque soit le domaine concern ...


+1

vaut mieux avoir une longueur d'avance qu'un train de retard.  :;):

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Le 128 bits... Faudrait-il dj que les processeurs supportent un tel mode avant de parler de leur implmentation dans l'OS.

De plus, autant le 32 bits devenait exigu en terme d'espace mmoire en limitant  4 Go (mme si le mode PAE permet d'tendre  64 Go, sous Linux bien sr ; Windows n'est pas assez perfectionn pour permettre d'accder  plus de 4 Go de RAM en 32 bits contrairement  Linux), autant avec le 64 bits qui commence  s'installer doucement, on a largement suffisamment de RAM pour vraiment longtemps. Je doute mme qu'on atteigne la limite correspondante. Alors le 128 bits... si ce n'est pas pour l'adressage mmoire, a serait pour quoi ? La manipulation des nombres entiers ? Dj 64 bits suffisent pour 99,9% des applications.

Bref, honntement je ne vois pas du tout l'intrt du 128 bits, aussi bien aujourd'hui que dans le futur.

----------


## Barsy

> Le 128 bits... Faudrait-il dj que les processeurs supportent un tel mode avant de parler de leur implmentation dans l'OS.
> 
> De plus, autant le 32 bits devenait exigu en terme d'espace mmoire en limitant  4 Go (mme si le mode PAE permet d'tendre  64 Go, sous Linux bien sr ; Windows n'est pas assez perfectionn pour permettre d'accder  plus de 4 Go de RAM en 32 bits contrairement  Linux), autant avec le 64 bits qui commence  s'installer doucement, on a largement suffisamment de RAM pour vraiment longtemps. Je doute mme qu'on atteigne la limite correspondante. Alors le 128 bits... si ce n'est pas pour l'adressage mmoire, a serait pour quoi ? La manipulation des nombres entiers ? Dj 64 bits suffisent pour 99,9% des applications.
> 
> Bref, honntement je ne vois pas du tout l'intrt du 128 bits, aussi bien aujourd'hui que dans le futur.


Sans doute il y a 20 ans, alors qu'on avait quelques kilo de RAM et des disquette de quelques mgas tenait-on le mme discours que toi aujourd'hui... ::aie:: 

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'avant, l'volution des P se faisait presque entirement sur la frquence. Aujourd'hui, elle s'oriente sur la multiplication des coeurs et pourquoi pas sur le nombre de bits.

Sinon, j'ai une question technique : quand on parle de 128 bits, il s'agit bien du bus de donnes n'est ce pas ? On peut trs bien faire des P de 64 bits qui ne greraient que 4GO de mmoire avec un bus d'adresse rduit. Je me trompe ?

----------


## smoufid

dj 128  bits

----------


## yoyo88

> Sans doute il y a 20 ans, alors qu'on avait quelques kilo de RAM et des disquette de quelques mgas tenait-on le mme discours que toi aujourd'hui...
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier qu'avant, l'volution des P se faisait presque entirement sur la frquence. Aujourd'hui, elle s'oriente sur la multiplication des coeurs et pourquoi pas sur le nombre de bits.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai une question technique : quand on parle de 128 bits, il s'agit bien du bus de donnes n'est ce pas ? On peut trs bien faire des P de 64 bits qui ne greraient que 4GO de mmoire avec un bus d'adresse rduit. Je me trompe ?


entirement d'accord je vois pas le rapport d'autant que pour les serveur sa pourra tre intressant. pouvoir trait des bus de donnes plus gros sa me semble tre un srieux atout, du moins d'ici quelque annes. (2012-2015)

----------


## bombseb

> Windows 8 n'est-il qu'une bauche d'ide ou bien au contraire un projet bien avanc dont le dveloppement est entam ?


J'espere pour eux qu'ils on dja commenc le dveloppement parceque deux ans c'est short




> Non mais mince  la fin il a raison.
> 
> Ici on parle de Windows 8 sur lequel nous n'avons pas la moindre information et les premiers messages sont : MacOS c'est mieux que Windows.
> 
> O est la valeur ajoute de ton message ? Quel est l'intrt de ton message ? Tu viens parler sur un OS que tu ne connais pas et donc tu ne sais pas ce qu'il prpare. Alors non il a raison. C'est agacant de voir systmatiquement dbouler les fanboys Apple sur les threads Microsoft pour cracher dessus et lancer des messages compltement hors-sujets.





> Merci les deux macboyz (dont un modrateur : l je dis bravo) de polluer encore une fois un topic windosien avec vos gros trolls 
> Pour les rflexions "ouaiiiis Windows ils font qu'imiter MacOs", je crois qu'il y a des topics ddis.
> Non mais srieux quoi, a devient agaant votre truc.... votre Mac ne vous sert-il donc qu' pester contre Windows et saquager de simples discussions qui ne semblent mme pas vous interesser ?


c'est nervant hein ? Et quand vous faites pareil sur les topics ddis au Mac on doit la fermer par contre ?

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Sinon, j'ai une question technique : quand on parle de 128 bits, il s'agit bien du bus de donnes n'est ce pas ? On peut trs bien faire des P de 64 bits qui ne greraient que 4GO de mmoire avec un bus d'adresse rduit. Je me trompe ?


Non tu ne te trompes pas, mais dans l'histoire c'est toujours le contraire qui s'est produit : un processeur dont les lignes d'adresses sont plus importantes que les lignes de donnes. Ainsi, l'Intel 8088 tait un processeur 16 bits, avec seulement 8 bits de lignes de donnes, mais qui disposait de 20 bits de lignes d'adresse pour adresser 1 Mo de mmoire. L'Intel 80286 tait encore un processeur 16 bits, avec 16 bits de lignes de donnes mais qui disposait de 24 bits de lignes d'adresse pour adresser 16 Mo de mmoire. Les processeurs actuels, en mode 32 bits, peuvent adresser jusqu' 64 Go de RAM en mode PAE bien que techniquement leurs adresses sont limites  32 bits, donc 4 Go.





> Il ne faut pas oublier qu'avant, l'volution des P se faisait presque entirement sur la frquence. Aujourd'hui, elle s'oriente sur la multiplication des coeurs et pourquoi pas sur le nombre de bits.


S'il s'agit juste d'augmenter la bande passante du processeur, il n'y a pas besoin d'un nouveau jeu d'instructions, et donc d'un nouvel OS soi-disant 128 bits.

----------


## bombseb

je pensait qu'un processeur 128bits tait un processeur avec des registres 128bits, et donc avec lequel il serait possible d'adresser la mmoire avec des registres 128bits (donc plus de mmoire adressable). 
Je pensait aussi que ca permettait d'ajouter de nouvelles instructions au processeur (des instructions qui tiennent sur 128bits).

c'est quoi le mode PAE ?  ::oops::

----------


## smyley

Goooooogle (c'est marrant y'a des dbats aussi sur a  ::aie:: )

-> [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension[/ame]

----------


## cladsam

Sans rentrer dans les comparaisons prcises ou donner une opinion sur "quel est le meilleur OS" etc. Il y a quand mme quelque chose qui me fait doucement rire, ce sont les critiques envers Microsoft quel que soit ce qu'il font ou disent, quel que soit ce qu'il ne font pas ou ne disent pas.

IL manque les onglets sur IE ? On admet que IE est un bon navigateur mais qu'il lui manque les onglets. On ajoute les onglets sur IE ? Microsoft a copi les autres

Microsoft met du temps entre XP et Vista ? Microsoft est incapable de produire un OS volutif avec des major release dans des laps de temps raisonnables ... Microsoft annonce des cycles de dveloppement de 3 ans ? C'est pour masquer ce qui ne va pas dans l'actuel en faisant miroiter un futur meilleur.

Les outils de Dv de Microsoft cotent cher ? C'est  cause d'une politique de monopole abusive. Microsoft fait des versions trs abouties de ses outils de dv  bas cot ? C'est  cause de la pression de l'open source

Et tout  l'avenant. C'est tellement systmatique que ca en devient contradictoire. Non Windows n'est pas parfait, non Microsoft ne fait pas systmatiquement les meilleurs choix mais quoi qu'on en dise ils s'amliorent et ce n'est pas un gant mondial uniquement grce  la magouille ...

----------


## yoyo88

> Sans rentrer dans les comparaisons prcises ou donner une opinion sur "quel est le meilleur OS" etc. Il y a quand mme quelque chose qui me fait doucement rire, ce sont les critiques envers Microsoft quel que soit ce qu'il font ou disent, quel que soit ce qu'il ne font pas ou ne disent pas.
> 
> IL manque les onglets sur IE ? On admet que IE est un bon navigateur mais qu'il lui manque les onglets. On ajoute les onglets sur IE ? Microsoft a copi les autres
> 
> Microsoft met du temps entre XP et Vista ? Microsoft est incapable de produire un OS volutif avec des major release dans des laps de temps raisonnables ... Microsoft annonce des cycles de dveloppement de 3 ans ? C'est pour masquer ce qui ne va pas dans l'actuel en faisant miroiter un futur meilleur.
> 
> Les outils de Dv de Microsoft cotent cher ? C'est  cause d'une politique de monopole abusive. Microsoft fait des versions trs abouties de ses outils de dv  bas cot ? C'est  cause de la pression de l'open source
> 
> Et tout  l'avenant. C'est tellement systmatique que ca en devient contradictoire. Non Windows n'est pas parfait, non Microsoft ne fait pas systmatiquement les meilleurs choix mais quoi qu'on en dise ils s'amliorent et ce n'est pas un gant mondial uniquement grce  la magouille ...


+100000000000  ::ccool::

----------


## Mat.M

> je pensait qu'un processeur 128bits tait un processeur avec des registres 128bits, et donc avec lequel il serait possible d'adresser la mmoire avec des registres 128bits (donc plus de mmoire adressable).


C'est tout  fait cela.
Les CPU 32bits d'Intel comme les Pentium et n-cores ont des registres 32bits ( EAX,EBX...) et des bus de donnes quivalents



> Je pensait aussi que ca permettait d'ajouter de nouvelles instructions au processeur (des instructions qui tiennent sur 128bits).


en thorie oui mais si tu veux plus d'instructions tu risques de multiplier les circuits en interne.

----------


## vasilov

32 bits -> 4 Go adressables (trs limite)
64 bits -> 10 Giga de giga (limite bien repousse) (10^19)
218 bits -> 10^38 mais quel intrt (mme dans un avenir plus ou moins lointain????)

bon ok ipv4 passe bien de 32 bits  directement 128bits sous ipv6 mais quand meme je ne vois pas l'interet d'un processeur 128 bits

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

> mme si le mode PAE permet d'tendre  64 Go, sous Linux bien sr ; Windows n'est pas assez perfectionn pour permettre d'accder  plus de 4 Go de RAM en 32 bits contrairement  Linux


C'est faux. PAE est support depuis Windows 2000, et permet de monter jusqu' 128 Go sous Server 2003. Il y a aussi AWE. Une simple recherche wikipedia t'aurais permis de dcouvrir cela... mais bon... on connait la rengaine!

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> C'est faux. PAE est support depuis Windows 2000, et permet de monter jusqu' 128 Go sous Server 2003. Il y a aussi AWE. Une simple recherche wikipedia t'aurais permis de dcouvrir cela... mais bon... on connait la rengaine!


Je te demande de faire plus attention  ce que je dis avant de venir dclarer que "c'est faux".

Je maintiens ce que je dis, je suis trs bien au courant de ce que disent ces liens, je ne parle pas sans m'tre renseign et sans avoir vrifi mes informations. Je ne prtends pas tout connatre, certes, d'autant que les systmes Microsoft ne m'intressent pas, mais dans ce cas prcis je n'avais pas tort, je regrette.

Je comparais naturellement les systmes d'exploitation *clients* 32 bits, et non pas les serveurs. C'est  dire ce que tout un chacun peut trouver sur son ordinateur. Donc Windows 2000 Pro, Windows XP, Windows Vista, ou Windows 7. Et sur toutes les versions 32 bits de ces Windows, je regrette, on ne dpasse pas les 4 Go. Merci de re-regarder le lien que tu m'as toi-mme donn.

Je n'ai jamais prtendu que PAE n'tait pas utilis sous Windows. Il l'est, tout  fait, et est mme par dfaut activ sous Windows XP  partir du SP2 pour pouvoir utiliser le bit NX. Mais malgr cela, la limite des 4 Go n'est pas dpasse, alors que d'un point de vue purement technique du processeur, il pourrait trs bien le faire. Les systmes Linux le permettent sans problme.

Autrement dit, un utilisateur final de Windows doit utiliser le 64 bits pour dpasser les 4 Go. Ce n'est pas du tout une ncessit sous Linux, et fort heureusement quand on connat les limites du 64 bits pour le grand public (sous Linux, par exemple, non disponibilit du player flash en 64 bits, et je sais par exprience que nspluginwrapper fonctionne mal).

Je maintiens donc que Linux permet de faire bien plus que Windows en 32 bits. Que le bridage soit technique, venant de la conception de Windows, ou purement commercial, a ne change rien  l'affaire, les faits sont l.

Je n'ai pas parl des serveurs car  mon avis, la question ne se pose pas pour eux. Un serveur devrait tourner en 64 bits autant que possible.

Que tu n'aies pas lu ou compris mon message, passe encore, que je ne me sois pas forcment explicit sur le fait que PAE tait utilis ou que je ne parlais pas des serveurs, je veux bien le reconnatre. Mais ton "on connat la rengaine", a c'tait vraiment de trop.

----------


## Lyche

C'est sur que 64Go de RAM a fait toute la diffrence  ::roll::  On les utilises tous les jours quand on fait de la bureautique et du word !!

Mais franchement, quel consommateur lambda en a  faire de savoir que son windows, au contraire de linux (puisque c'est ton argument) gre plus de 4Go de RAM. Qui va s'en servir? O est l'intrt de dvelopper et de mettre en place un systme que personne n'utilise? Surtout que depuis le dual channel, 4Go de RAM n'ont plus du tout les mmes "capacit" qu'avant.

Je veux bien que pour les serveurs ce soit normal, mais pour les pc bureautique l'intrt est inexistant.

----------


## cladsam

> (mme si le mode PAE permet d'tendre  64 Go, sous Linux bien sr ; Windows n'est pas assez perfectionn pour permettre d'accder  plus de 4 Go de RAM en 32 bits contrairement  Linux), .



Je suis dsol mais tu as textuellement ids "Windows n'est pas assez perfectionn pour ..." ce  quoi Aurelien.Regat-Barrel t'a dmontr que c'est faux, mme si la fonctionnalit n'a effectivement pas t active sur les versions clients ...

Aprs on peut continuer le dbat 10 ans mais pour ma part je propose de procder ainsi : on te concde que Linux c'est mieux et que Windows c'est nul. Dsormais, partant de cet acquis, nous allons pouvoir continuer  parler du potentiel dansupport du 128bits s Windows 8 (dbat qui nous intresse) sans chercher  savoir si ca mnera Windows au niveau du grand Linux (dbat intressant mais qui se tient dans d'autres posts).

----------


## saint_win

Si mes souvenirs sont bon, Unix est en 64 bits depuis 1992 avec Digital Unix et linux depuis 1995.  Donc sur ce coup la, Windows prendrait une longueur d'avance sur unix. Mais qui va sortir un processeur 128 bits? vous avez des infos la dessus? Le futur Itanium4 d Intel?

----------


## smyley

> 128-bit processors could become prevalent when 16 exbibytes of addressable memory is no longer enough (128-bit processors would allow memory addressing for 340,282,366,920,938,463,463,374,607,431,768,211,456 bytes (~340.3 undecillion bytes or 281,474,976,710,656 yobibytes ). However, physical limits make such large amounts of memory currently impossible, given that amount greatly exceeds the total data stored on Earth.


a fait quand mme 6.338253  10^27 dvd Blu-Ray stocks en RAM ... c'est sur qu'on vois pas tout de suite l'intrt  ::aie::

----------


## cladsam

> a fait quand mme 6.338253  10^27 dvd Blu-Ray stocks en RAM ... c'est sur qu'on vois pas tout de suite l'intrt


Oh!!! t'es pas un bon cinfil  ::langue::

----------


## smyley

Bah en mme temps en comptant 2h en moyenne par film il faudrait rester devant son pc ou sa tl, pour voir tous les films, environ ... 
*1.44708973  10^24 ans*.
Alors forcment, a peut tre problmatique aprs la 80e anne  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

A raison de 2h par Blue Ray, il faudrait 1.36986301  10^24 annes pour tous les regarder, ou si vous prferez a fait 1,37 millions de milliards de milliards d'annes.

Mais bon, comme on dit... qui sait...

EDIT : zut, grill  ::aie::

----------


## cladsam

> Bah en mme temps en comptant 2h en moyenne par film il faudrait rester devant son pc ou sa tl, pour voir tous les films, environ ... 
> *1.44708973  10^24 ans*.
> Alors forcment, a peut tre problmatique aprs la 80e anne





> A raison de 2h par Blue Ray, il faudrait 1.36986301  10^24 annes pour tous les regarder, ou si vous prferez a fait 1,37 millions de milliards de milliards d'annes.
> 
> Mais bon, comme on dit... qui sait...
> 
> EDIT : zut, grill


En 2 posts, on a dj gagn 7722672 x 10 ^24 ans , ca devient tout de suite beaucoup plus facilement ralisable  ::):

----------


## Michal

et les annes bissextiles ?  ::aie:: 

pour le gain du 128 bits, je pense qu'il ne faut pas chercher du ct de la quantit de mmoire gre (avec 64 bits, on a largement assez pour l'instant) mais plutt du ct de la bande passante mmoire  ::):

----------


## smyley

> et les annes bissextiles ?


Sur une priode de 10^24 ans on doit pouvoir raisonnablement ngliger l'effet des annes bissextiles  ::mouarf::  ::aie::

----------


## Tonioyo

Avec 128 bits d'addressage... on pourrait... avoir des hollogrames  ::D: 

Vivre un film au lieu de simplement le regarder, entrer  l'interieur d'une vido ou d'un monde virtuel. :8-): 

Je ne sais pas o en sont les recherches sur les hollogrammes mais de mmoire on en est qu'aux balbutiements.

Une chose est sre vaut mieux avoir un train d'avance, mais attention avec la compatibilit du matriel. La grande majorit des machines sont 32 bits.
 => Stratgie de vente ??

----------


## smyley

D'ici 2012 si il y a encore beaucoup de monde sur 32 bits je ne pense pas que ce sera appliqu l'histoire de ne peux tre compatible 32bits ...

----------


## Michal

> Sur une priode de 10^24 ans on doit pouvoir raisonnablement ngliger l'effet des annes bissextiles


a reprsente quand mme 25%  :;):

----------


## vasilov

> a reprsente quand mme 25%


Pas tout a fait : 
ca reprsente 1 journe tout les 4 ans soit 1 / (365 x 4) 
soit 0.068%

Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a 1 anne bissextile tout les 4 ans  :;):

----------


## smyley

> ca reprsente 1 journe tout les 4 ans soit 1 / (365 x 4) 
> soit 0.068%


Je m'apprtais justement  faire le calcul car justement je voyais mal comment un jour de diffrence sur 4 ans pouvais atteindre 25%  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

N'oubliez pas d'en enlever 1 tous les 100 ans et d'en rajouter 1 tous les 400 ans  ::lol::

----------


## smyley

Tu te proposes pour faire le calcul exact ?  ::P:

----------


## vasilov

h oui on s'appelle pas Mc Gyver  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Michal

::aie::  ::aie::  bah quoi vous ajoutez pas une anne chaque anne bissextile ? on m'aurait menti ?  ::aie:: 

pour dfendre (ou pas) le 128 bits : microsoft vient  peine de passer ses produits serveur en 64 bits... il n'y a eu aucune info de la part de intel/amd concernant des processeurs 128 bits dans leurs diffrentes roadmaps. alors  moins que microsoft souhaite faire tourner windows 8 sur des gpu...  ce propos, j'ai cru voir une info parlant de leur micronoyau pouvant tourner sur gpu et cpu  ::):

----------


## smyley

Peut tre que Microsoft a des informations auxquelles nous on n'a pas encore accs. Aprs tout a fait des annes que AMD, Intel et Microsoft travaillent ensemble sur des technologies ...

----------


## dlewin

> Sans rentrer dans les comparaisons prcises ou donner une opinion sur "quel est le meilleur OS" etc. 
> [...]
> Et tout  l'avenant. C'est tellement systmatique que ca en devient contradictoire. Non Windows n'est pas parfait, non Microsoft ne fait pas systmatiquement les meilleurs choix mais quoi qu'on en dise ils s'amliorent et ce n'est pas un gant mondial uniquement grce  la magouille ...


Tu as bien raison de le dire (_Troller?_) : mme si des annes de produits avec maj payantes, et failles non avoues font que maintenant ils trainent des casseroles qu'ils ne mritent pas toujours.
Pour en revenir sur le sujet actuel je dirait pour mmoire que lorsque le premier processeur 64 bits tait dispo ce n'est pas XP qui pouvait l'exploiter, loin de l; et pourtant un autre OS avait dj prpar le terrain, et de fait de grosses compagnies (IBM par exemple) ont fait leur choix.

Mais au dl de tout a, j'ai envie de savoir :
* le 128 bits : pour quoi faire ?* 
dj aujourd'hui le 64 bits est  peine prsent.

Et puis de toute faon 2012 c'est la fin du monde, alors......

----------


## Michal

mme s'ils ont accs  des informations secrtes... les pc vont pas changer de 32->128 ou 64->128 en si peu de temps. dj si windows 8 est 64 bits only, a sera pas mal  ::mrgreen::

----------


## saint_win

> mme s'ils ont accs  des informations secrtes... les pc vont pas changer de 32->128 ou 64->128 en si peu de temps. dj si windows 8 est 64 bits only, a sera pas mal


En si peu de temps? Cela fera 20 ans que les microprocesseurs sont en full 64 bits en 2012. Mais bon, connaissant Microsoft je pense qu'il prvoit de sortir leur windows 8 en 2018 :-D

----------


## fanprog1

> Vivre un film au lieu de simplement le regarder, entrer  l'interieur d'une vido ou d'un monde virtuel.


En tout cas avec 128 bits, on peut y s'attendre.. lol

----------


## smyley

La matrice tourne donc sur un hardware en 128 bits ...

----------


## cladsam

Si on se posait srieusement la question de l'impact d'un point de vue architecture ? Par exemple dans un processeur, il y a plusieurs registres. 
Ce qui donne la taille, le nombre de "bits" d'un processeur, c'est la taille du registre principal qui sert, sauf erreur de ma part  charger les instructions et les nombres sur lesquelles elles s'effectuent.
Donc, outre le nombre d'instructions de base qui devait tre suffisant sur du 64 bits, c'est la taille des nombres pouvant tre chargs en 1 cycle qui va augmenter ce qui a pas mal d'intrt dans des domaines ou le calcul est prpondrant.
Quoi que d'un autre ct, outre le cryptage, je ne vois pas ce qui dans une utilisation quotidienne lambda demande une sur-puissance de calcul en dehors du rendu graphique dans lequel les GPU sont dsormais prpondrant, ce qui limite l'intrt d'une telle avance au niveau CPU (la preuve que soit Firefox ou IE, mme les navigateurs passeront trs prochainement par le GPU pour leur affichages ...)

----------


## yoyo88

> Si on se posait srieusement la question de l'impact d'un point de vue architecture ? Par exemple dans un processeur, il y a plusieurs registres. 
> Ce qui donne la taille, le nombre de "bits" d'un processeur, c'est la taille du registre principal qui sert, sauf erreur de ma part  charger les instructions et les nombres sur lesquelles elles s'effectuent.
> Donc, outre le nombre d'instructions de base qui devait tre suffisant sur du 64 bits, c'est la taille des nombres pouvant tre chargs en 1 cycle qui va augmenter ce qui a pas mal d'intrt dans des domaines ou le calcul est prpondrant.
> Quoi que d'un autre ct, outre le cryptage, je ne vois pas ce qui dans une utilisation quotidienne lambda demande une sur-puissance de calcul en dehors du rendu graphique dans lequel les GPU sont dsormais prpondrant, ce qui limite l'intrt d'une telle avance au niveau CPU (la preuve que soit Firefox ou IE, mme les navigateurs passeront trs prochainement par le GPU pour leur affichages ...)


Oui c'est vrai, mais pourquoi voire le projet Windows 8 comme un OS grand public?

----------


## Skyounet

Bon en fait c'tait une blague.
http://msftkitchen.com/2009/11/128-b...g-fat-lie.html

----------


## smyley

Roh zut ... il faudra trouver un autre moyen pour stocker les 6.338253  10^27 blu-ray  ::cry::  ::aie::

----------


## sigap

Windows 8, 9 ou 10.....Beh moi j'attend toujours la possibilit de changer la langue de mon Windows sans r-installer. 

Aussi simplement qu'on change la langue dans certaines applications PHP.

Ce serait un grand grand pas vers l'internationalisation  chaud.

----------


## Skyounet

> Windows 8, 9 ou 10.....Beh moi j'attend toujours la possibilit de changer la langue de mon Windows sans r-installer. 
> 
> Aussi simplement qu'on change la langue dans certaines applications PHP.
> 
> Ce serait un grand grand pas vers l'internationalisation  chaud.


Peut-tre en installant le pack de langue  ::roll::

----------


## vg-matrix

A quoi a va ressembler  ::koi::

----------


## BainE

y aura aussi winFS et DukeNukem 4ever sur Win8

Bisous bisous  :;): 

----->[ EXIT ]

----------


## fred le bricoleur

Bonjour 

Une petite question , peut tre stupide , mais pour ceux qui dveloppe encore sur asp (au lieu de se mettre sur aspnet) .
Asp sera t-il toujours pris en charge sur IIS sous windows 8 serveur si windows 8 abondonne les applications 32 bits.

Merci de m'clairer.

----------


## Lyche

d'ici 2ans j'espre bien que l'asp sera totalement abandonn -_-, c'est un non sens cette technologie, un peu comme php  ::aie:: 

*prpare le bouclier anti-meutes*

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Les dernires indscrtions sur Windows 8 : les offres d'emploi de Microsoft rvlent comment la firme apprhende son futur OS*

Sur sa plateforme de recrutement, Microsoft poste rgulirement des offres d'emploi relatives au dveloppement de ses produits futurs. En novembre, sept des nouvelles offres apparues sur le site avaient un rapport avec le prochain systme d'exploitation de la firme : Windows 8.

Dcortiquer ces annonces permet, en lisant entre les lignes, d'en apprendre un peu plus sur la direction souhaite par la firme de Redmond. 

La premire offre date du 3 novembre et recherche un testeur pour la catgorie "Ingnieur Logiciel" qui travaillera sur diffrentes mises  jour critiques qui seront dlivres via Windows Update pour le futur Windows 8.

"Vous aurez pour mission de dvelopper de nouveaux tests automatiques et d'crire des tests solides ; de corriger les bugs rapports sur Windows Shell et d'autres UX ; d'aider a l'tablissement de processus de tests sonores ; d'influencer et de contribuer  la bonne qualit de service de Win8".

Le lendemain fut poste une autre offre, pour un second employ du mme type de fonction qui sera en charge de mener diffrents tests  l'international. 

"Vous devrez concevoir des tests de localisation et globalisation ; dvelopper et grer des outils et guidelines de tests ; les tests seront effectus par les ressources de tests de vendeurs  Beijing (Chine) : vous devrez les administrer."

Puis, le 11 novembre, fut poste une offre recherchant un Ingnieur Logiciel spcialis en dveloppement, dont le but principal serait d'aider l'quipe de Windows Update  se prparer pour Windows 8. 

" Vous travaillerez sur diffrents problmes, comme la mise  jour d'applications third-party ou de machines virtuelles pendant qu'elles sont teintes. (...) Les composants de notre code incluent un core agent qui fonctionnne sous un service NT, une couche API et une application UI. Nous changeons avec les serveurs de mise  jour via des services web et des protocoles spciaux sont en place pour prendre en charge la grandeur du systme".

La quatrime annonce a fait son apparition le 17 novembre en ces termes : 
"Pour Windows 8 Server, nous prvoyons de concevoir totalement un nouveau framework UX autour de thmes qui ont fait le succs de notre ligne de produits Server.
Nous recherchons un ingnieur en dveloppement de programmes ayant de l'exprience en design UI pour aider  mener, architecturer, crire du code et livrer la prochaine gnration de Server Management. Il sera en rapport direct avec le directeur du dveloppement, supervisera et aidera  la cration du nouveau design. Il devra remporter le challenge de marier l'existant et le nouveau et tre capable de comprendre et d'apprcier le design de l'user interaction et du logiciel du systme. Une bonne exprience en direction technique ainsi qu'une bonne organisation sont demandes."

C'est le lendemain, le 18 novembre, qu'est apparue la cinquime offre. Elle recherchait un Ingnieur Logiciel en Program Management qui travaillera troitement avec les OEMs (Original Equipment Manufacturers, les constructeurs de machines), les ODMs (Original Design Manufacturers), les ISVs (Independent Software Vendors) et les IHVs (Independent Hardware Vendors) pour le compte de Windows 8.

Le sixime emploi fut propos le 20 novembre pour un Senior Manager, Partner Skills Development - Launch Lead dont le rle sera de faire migrer le focus financier de Windows 7 vers Windows 8 au cours de l'anne fiscale 2011 (qui dbute en juillet). La sortie de l'OS ayant t annonce pour 2012, ceci concorde. 

Enfin, la dernire et septime anonce de la liste est arrive le 24 novembre pour trouver un Ingnieur Logiciel concentr sur des tests concernant la fiabilit, la scurit et le respect de la vie prive dans Windows 8. L'offre de recrutement contient les informations suivantes : l'employ devra aider  la dtection des dernires menaces scuritaires en circulation. Il devra "dtecter" les problmes, "contrler" les faiblesses et "mesurer" les soucis pour informer convenablement Microsoft afin qu'une solution soit trouve. 

"L'quipe Windows Fundamentals Reliability, Security and Privacy (ReSP) amliorera Windows 8 en le rendant fiable. Elle analyse les donnes de plusieurs centaines de millions de machines concernant la fiabilit afin de prendre des dcisions pour amliorer l'cosystme (Windows, d'autres produits Microsoft, les partenaires et constructeurs). Cette tude sera pousse avec l'ajout de la mesure de la scurit et de la confidentialit de l'cosystme. L'emploi du processus SDL dans Windows sera utilis et tendu  la fiabilit ainsi qu' d'autres fondamentaux."

Mme si les informations glane sur le futur OS de Microsoft restent faibles, son volution commence  se dessiner. Et qui sait, peut tre que de nouvelles offres d'emplo postes courant dcembre 2009 nous en apprendront plus ?

----------


## teddyalbina

Hey cool  ::): .

Perso ce que je voudrais c'est pouvoir crer des groupes de fentres, du genre mettre une couleur  une srie de fentre pour pouvoir les identifis directement  ::):

----------


## Shinichi

Et vous avez pens que ces quelques offres d'emploi et autres infos indiscrtes pouvaient tre une intox destin  faire trembler la concurrence et  faire parler de M$ ?
Moi ce qui me fait le plus douter, c'est le 128bits... Honntement quasiment aucun programme n'utilise le 64 bits encore (sauf les tous derniers). Le 64 bits se rpand que depuis peu quand-mme et je vois mal M$ dj demander  tout le monde (particuliers et entreprises) de rechanger le matriel sous prtexte que windows 8 utilise le 128bits... Alors vous me direz qu'ils vont faire des versions rtrocompatibles mais j'ai envie de rpondre ceci : pourquoi feraient-ils non pas 2 versions du nouveau windows (32 et 64 bits) mais 3 versions (sachant qu'il y a normment de travail pour faire un prog 128bits  partir d'un prog 64 par exemple), sachant pertinemment que 95% des nouveaux windows vendus seront des 32 et 64 bits... Encore faut-il, pour les 5% restant, que les composants lectroniques 128 bits existent d'ici l...




> Hey cool .
> 
> Perso ce que je voudrais c'est pouvoir crer des groupes de fentres, du genre mettre une couleur  une srie de fentre pour pouvoir les identifis directement


Pour info, sous Ubuntu, a fait bien longtemps que compiz le permet...
 Compiz est bien plus avanc que Aero ou je ne sais quel autre gestionnaire moisi.

Je pense que d'ici peu M$, malgr ses tentatives dsesprs de rabaisser la concurrence, va prendre du plomb dans l'aile... Il suffit de voir comment IE a chutt en peu de temps, a sera sans nul doute pareil pour windows car les distro linux entre autres sont de plus en plus simples d'utilisation.

----------


## Skyounet

Il faut lire tous les messages avant de poster hein.

http://msftkitchen.com/2009/11/128-b...g-fat-lie.html

Et en passant, passer  du 64 bits a fait pas racheter du matos hein.

----------


## dams78

> Il faut lire tous les messages avant de poster hein.
> 
> http://msftkitchen.com/2009/11/128-b...g-fat-lie.html
> 
> Et en passant, passer  du 64 bits a fait pas racheter du matos hein.


Avec une bcane 32bit tu peux pas installer un Windows 64bit, si?

----------


## Skyounet

> Avec une bcane 32bit tu peux pas installer un Windows 64bit, si?


Non bien sr mais si tu veux installer un 64 bits c'est que ton matos le supporte. Surtout que maintenant tous les Core 2 Duo et AMD (x2?) le supporte a fait vraiment beaucoup de machines (ceci dit ils sont encore majoritairement vendus avec du 32 bits). Pis le fait que MS ait sorti des versions 64 bits n'a oblig personne  les installer.

C'est comme acheter de l'USB3 si tu as des ports USB2  ::aie::

----------


## Michal

il me semble que beaucoup de portables sont vendus avec seven 64 bits  la fnac (et sans doute ailleurs), a va encourager le passage au 64 bits  ::ccool::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 28.01.2010*
*Windows 8 : la date de sortie rvle par un ancien employ de Microsoft, l'OS arriverait en 2011*

Un ancien employ de Microsoft, Chris Green, aurait eu quelques "fuites". Sur son blog, il a post une mise  jour "publique" du tableau concernant le cycle de renouvellement des produits Microsoft. Sauf que, ce document contenait galement des informations secrtes que la firme de Redmond n'avait pas prvu de diffuser aussi tt. Ces donnes confidentielles sont des dates de sorties prvisionnelles.

Si les renseignements fournis par Chris sont exacts, alors Windows 8 sortira le 1er juillet 2011 et Windows 8 Serveur serait attendu pour le 2 juillet 2012. Enfin, Office 2012 (ou Office 15) devrait sortir  la mme date que Windows Serveur "2012".

Ces dates ne sont pas officielles et pourraient videment tre modifies en interne en cas de problmes de dveloppement.

Source : Le PDF publi par Chris Green 

 ::fleche::  Microsoft va-t-il confrmer ces dates ? 

 ::fleche::  O en est le dveloppement de Windows 8  votre avis ?

----------


## Jrmie A.

> ...


Ces dates ne seraient pas tellement tonnantes. aprs tout, Seven est pass en RTM plus ou moins  la mme priode, mme si cela n'a pas empche l'OS de sortir plusieurs mois plus tard.

----------


## OWickerman

> *Mise  jour du 28.01.2010*
> *Windows 8 : la date de sortie rvle par un ancien employ de Microsoft, l'OS arriverait en 2011*
> 
> Un ancien employ de Microsoft, Chris Green, aurait eu quelques "fuites".


S'il a des fuites faut lui changer ses joints.

----------


## dams78

Les nouveaux Windows seraient donc renouvels tous les 1 ou 2 ans?
J'imagine bien ce que a va engendrer... du coup je ne suis pas sr que cela soit bnfique pour le consommateur  ::aie:: .

----------


## s4mk1ng

Houa tout les 1 ou 2 ans on a le droit  un nouvel OS windows.Moi de toute faon je suis sous ubuntu avec en machine virtuel un xp donc... ::aie::

----------


## Hayaxx

A mort le cloud  ::arf::  !!!

En tous cas ca me parait aussi trop rapide pour sortir un nouvel OS... Sachant que Windows necessite en general 1 ou 2 SP pour etre vraiment stable, le cycle de dveloppement parait un peu court.
Par contre il faut avouer que la nouvelle quipe fait plutt du bon boulot, je pense a Seven qui remonte bien la barre aprs Vista.

----------


## Psychopathe

Nom mais mort de rire quoi. Seven est sorti en 2009 quand mme!!! Deux ans aprs il y aurait un nouveau? C'est franchement n'importe quoi Crosoft. Mais que fait la concurrence? Le mec qui doit acheter un pc en fin d'anne, doit-il se dire qu'il doit attendre 6 mois pour avoir une dernire version? Je trouve quand mme que c'est franchement n'importe quoi. Si encore la licence ne coutait pas trop cher...

----------


## smyley

> Nom mais mort de rire quoi. Seven est sorti en 2009 quand mme!!! Deux ans aprs il y aurait un nouveau? C'est franchement n'importe quoi Crosoft. Mais que fait la concurrence? Le mec qui doit acheter un pc en fin d'anne, doit-il se dire qu'il doit attendre 6 mois pour avoir une dernire version? Je trouve quand mme que c'est franchement n'importe quoi. Si encore la licence ne coutait pas trop cher...


Tu trouves ?

*Mac OS X :*



> 10 : Mars 2001
> 10.1 : Septembre 2001
> 10.2 : Aout 2002
> 10.3 : Octobre 2003
> 10.4 : Avril 2005
> 10.5 : Octobre 2007
> 10.6 : Aout 2009


*Ubuntu :*



> 4...	2004-10-20
> 5...	2005-04-08
> 6... 2006-06-01
> 7.... 2007-04-19
> 8... 2008-04-24
> 9...	2009-04-23
> 10.... 2010-04-29


*Windows :*



> October 2001	Windows XP	NT 5.1.2600
> March 2003	Windows XP 64-bit Edition (IA-64)	NT 5.2.3790
> April 2005	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition	NT 5.2.3790
> ---
> January 2007	Windows Vista	NT 6.0.6002
> October 2009	Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2


(versions majeures pour chaque OS)

----------


## Psychopathe

Mouais mais quid du prix de Leopard, et surtout d'Ubuntu? :8-): 
Les entreprises vont vite devoir changer XP en 8. Ou 9, ou 10, ou... Parce que je ne pense pas que Crosoft vise particulirement les particuliers en sortant aussi vite de nouvelles montures... :;):

----------


## smyley

> Nom mais mort de rire quoi. Seven est sorti en 2009 quand mme!!! Deux ans aprs il y aurait un nouveau? C'est franchement n'importe quoi Crosoft.


Et donc comment tu justifies a ?




> Mouais mais quid du prix de Leopard, et surtout d'Ubuntu?


Trs intressant de comparer le prix d'OS payants (Windows, Leopard) avec un OS gratuit (Ubuntu). Doit-on en dire d'avantage ?

Ensuite, normalement on achte pas Mac OS X Leopard en bote vu qu'on es cens acheter un Mac Book et compagnie (avec donc Mac OS X~ dessus). Windows tourne dans la centaine de $ (sauf les versions  30 pour tudiants) tout comme Mac OS X Leopard (du moins, les versions botes que l'on peut trouver sur Internet, personnellement jamais vu en grande surface mais bon).

Snow Leopard lui est vendu comme une mise  jour  la base, donc il faut dj avoir un Mac pour l'installer.




> Parce que je ne pense pas que Crosoft vise particulirement les particuliers en sortant aussi vite de nouvelles montures...


Et Apple ? et Ubuntu ? Ils visent tous le grand publique et normalement tournent  1 ou 2 "versions majeures" tous les 2 ans.

----------


## Psychopathe

> Trs intressant de comparer le prix d'OS payants (Windows, Leopard) avec un OS gratuit (Ubuntu). Doit-on en dire d'avantage ?


Mais c'est toi qui fait un historique des mises  jour d'OS. Pas moi. Pourquoi alors comparer Windows avec les autres pour ensuite me dire qu'il est dplac de comparer des gratuits avec des payants? ::koi:: 





> Ensuite, normalement on achte pas Mac OS X Leopard en bote vu qu'on es cens acheter un Mac Book et compagnie (avec donc Mac OS X~ dessus). Windows tourne dans la centaine de $ (sauf les versions  30 pour tudiants) tout comme Mac OS X Leopard (du moins, les versions botes que l'on peut trouver sur Internet, personnellement jamais vu en grande surface mais bon).
> 
> Snow Leopard lui est vendu comme une mise  jour  la base, donc il faut dj avoir un Mac pour l'installer.
> 
> 
> Et Apple ? et Ubuntu ? Ils visent tous le grand publique et normalement tournent  1 ou 2 "versions majeures" tous les 2 ans.


Toujours trs trange tes arguments... O veux-tu en venir? Leopard coute beaucoup moins cher que Seven, surtout quand on compare les applications pr-existentes. 30 euros pour Seven? :8O: 

La politique commerciale de Microsoft est porte sur la vente de son OS aux entreprises. Seven est sorti assez vite afin d'inciter les entreprises  laisser tomber XP, car Vista . Donc, les entreprises n'ont mme pas le temps de changer de passer  Seven, qu'on parle d'un Eight!!! Mais mort de rire quoi!!!
Je ne vois pas le rapport  sortir un historique des mises  jour des OS et de faire un comparatif, dans la mesure o Apple vend essentiellement son OS avec la Mac et qu'Ubuntu est gratuit!!! ::mouarf::

----------


## smyley

> Mais c'est toi qui fait un historique des mises  jour d'OS. Pas moi.


Je rebondissais sur ta petite phrase affirmant que Microsoft faisait, je te cite, "franchement n'importe quoi" en prvoyant de sortir un OS deux ans aprs l'autre. D'o la comparaison pour montrer que c'tait une tendue NORMALE, et que dans l'histoire c'est l'cart entre XP et Vista qui ne l'est pas.




> Toujours trs trange tes arguments... O veux-tu en venir? Leopard coute beaucoup moins cher que Seven, surtout quand on compare les applications pr-existentes.


Alors, voyons voir, selon toi combien cote un Leopard en bote ? et o le trouves-tu ?




> 30 euros pour Seven?


Pendant le rush de la sortie de Seven on pouvais le trouver  prcisment 35. Tu sembles assez distrait alors je te met un lien :
http://www.microsoft.com/france/etud...7/default.aspx
De plus, avec un abonnement MSDNAA (disponible dans beaucoup d'IUT/coles d'informatique en partenariat avec Microsoft), on peut avoir Windows 7 gratuitement. D'ailleurs j'en ai bien profit.




> La politique commerciale de Microsoft est porte sur la vente de son OS aux entreprises.


 ::aie::  bref.




> Seven est sorti assez vite afin d'inciter les entreprises  laisser tomber XP, car Vista .


Windows 7 est sortit 2 ans aprs Windows Vista. Et c'tait environ le rythme normal de d'apparition des nouvelles versions de Windows, exception faite pour XP.




> on parle d'un Eight!!!


a fait un moment que Microsoft avait annonc que XP tait l'exception dans la distribution des nouvelles versions de son OS. Ds Novembre 2009 (peut tre mme avant) on savait dj que le "Windows 8" tait prvu quelque part autour de 2012 (2011 s'il mise sur 2 ans au lieu de 3). D'ailleurs il y avait ce slide qui circulait :





> Mais mort de rire quoi!!!


Pas d'inspiration ?  ::roll:: 




> Apple vend essentiellement son OS avec la Mac


j'aime bien la phrase  ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

> Apple vend essentiellement son OS avec la Mac


 ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 

magnifique! 

 et pour info :
Microsoft vend essentiellement windows 7 pour le PC!!!!  ::lol::

----------


## dams78

Ou enfin comparer les versions d'une distribution comme Ubuntu avec les version de Windows c'est un peu n'importe quoi...
Quand tu possdes Ubuntu X tu n'as pas besoins de faire quoi que ce soir pour passer  Ubuntu X+1, que a soit au niveau installation ou portefeuille. Bon aprs yen a qui ont essay et qui on eu des problmes, mais je pense que a reste une minorit.
En revanche pour passer de Vista  Seven il faut faire quoi? Bah il faut d'une payer et ensuite d'aprs les retours que j'ai eu, un format (rinstalle) soit ncessaire bien qu'il faut reconnatre que sur ce coup Microsoft progresse en proposant un systme de migration.

Donc mme si moi je reproche(ais)  Windows de n'tre pas assez ractif, entre Xp et Vista il a fallut attendre un peu quand mme. Sortir une version tous les deux ans, hormis pour faire du commerce (nouvelle machine, etc) je trouve pas que a soit une bonne nouvelle pour l'utilisateur.

----------


## FailMan

> La politique commerciale de Microsoft est porte sur la vente de son OS aux entreprises. Seven est sorti assez vite afin d'inciter les entreprises  laisser tomber XP, car Vista . Donc, les entreprises n'ont mme pas le temps de changer de passer  Seven, qu'on parle d'un Eight!!! Mais mort de rire quoi!!!


Ouah mais trop MDRLOLKIKOOLOLXPLDR quoi  :8O: 
btw, t'es pas oblig de t'nerver sur ton clavier, un point d'exclamation suffit  :;): 

Tu sais qu'en gnral, l'amortissement des postes informatiques se fait sur *3 ans* ?
Donc un particulier qui achte son PC quip de 7 en 2010 achtera certainement sa machine quipe de 8 (?) en 2013.




> dans la mesure o Apple vend essentiellement son OS avec la Mac et qu'Ubuntu est gratuit!!!


Je vois pas le rapport avec les mises  jour  ::aie:: 
Essentiellement ? Je dirais mme uniquement, juste pour ta gouverne, tu ne peux installer MacOS que sur des machines Apple, donc des Mac. Cherche _PSYSTAR_ sur Google  ::haha:: 




> Mais c'est toi qui fait un historique des mises  jour d'OS. Pas moi. Pourquoi alors comparer Windows avec les autres pour ensuite me dire qu'il est dplac de comparer des gratuits avec des payants?


Compare ce qui est comparable. On ne parle pas ici du prix, mais des mises  jour. Les mises  jour portent toutes les trois sur des OS, donc c'est comparable. Le prix n'a rien  voir l-dedans  ::aie:: 

Cherche des arguments s'il te plat, c'est faible comme troll.

----------


## dams78

> Tu sais qu'en gnral, l'amortissement des postes informatiques se fait sur *3 ans* ?
> Donc un particulier qui achte son PC quip de 7 en 2010 achtera certainement sa machine quipe de 8 (?) en 2013.


Ya que les pusso geek  la recherche de la dernire machine de la mort qui tue qui changent de pc tous les 3 ans. Quelqu'un qui n'a rien  compenser va plutt user son pc jusqu'au bout.

----------


## Barsy

J'aime beaucoup les remarque des gens qui dcouvrent avec merveillement que l'informatique, ben a volue trs vite...  ::aie:: 

C'est beau l'innocence n'est ce pas ?  ::lol:: 

Et puis, le coup du "Mais Microsoft, ils n'ont pas le droit de sortir un OS tous les deux ans car ils visent le march des entreprise", c'est trs beau. 
Il est vrai qu'on a du mal  dfinir d'ailleurs quelle part de march cherche  conqurir Mac OS et Ubuntu tellement leur prsence est faible sur tous les marchs.

----------


## dams78

> J'aime beaucoup les remarque des gens qui dcouvrent avec merveillement que l'informatique, ben a volue trs vite...


Ou enfin c'est pas pour a que tu dois changer de machine tous les 2, 3 ans. Enfin moi en tout cas a me dit pas. Quand je vois que j'ai encore un portable Thinkpad X24 qui doit bien avoir 6 ans et surtout qui tourne sans soucis.

Et surtout qu' l'poque o l'on parle cologie, recyclage, que certain se lvent contre la consommation de masse, je vois pas pourquoi il faudrait, maintenant que les machines sont devenues bien puissantes, et que la plupart des gens ne font qu'aller sur Internet, il faudrait changer constamment de pc.

----------


## Lyche

> Ou enfin c'est pas pour a que tu dois changer de machine tous les 2, 3 ans. Enfin moi en tout cas a me dit pas. Quand je vois que j'ai encore un portable Thinkpad X24 qui doit bien avoir 6 ans et surtout qui tourne sans soucis.
> 
> Et surtout qu' l'poque o l'on parle cologie, recyclage, que certain se lvent contre la consommation de masse, je vois pas pourquoi il faudrait, maintenant que les machines sont devenues bien puissantes, et que la plupart des gens ne font qu'aller sur Internet, il faudrait changer constamment de pc.


Parce que l'cologie est le nouveau moteur de la consommation.
- "Vendez votre ancien portable pour un nouveau moins consommateur, fabriquer avec des matriaux bio-dgradables"
-> sauf que l'ancien PC il devient quoi? tout le monde lude cette question, mais elle existe. Remplacer un produit polluant par un neuf moins polluant, ok. Ne pas savoir ce qui va arriver  mon ancien pc, pas ok. Il finit au fonds des ocans?? dans un volcan? il servent  combler la faille de San Andreas?

----------


## Barsy

> Ou enfin c'est pas pour a que tu dois changer de machine tous les 2, 3 ans. Enfin moi en tout cas a me dit pas. Quand je vois que j'ai encore un portable Thinkpad X24 qui doit bien avoir 6 ans et surtout qui tourne sans soucis.
> 
> Et surtout qu' l'poque o l'on parle cologie, recyclage, que certain se lvent contre la consommation de masse, je vois pas pourquoi il faudrait, maintenant que les machines sont devenues bien puissantes, et que la plupart des gens ne font qu'aller sur Internet, il faudrait changer constamment de pc.


Mais j'espre que tu te rends compte que ce n'est pas parce que Windows sort un OS tous les deux ans qu'il faut changer de machine  la mme frquence. De mme pour les cartes graphiques ou les processeurs (d'autant qu'on peut changer d'OS sans changer d'ordi).

Franchement, je ne vois pas ce qui pose problme ici... C'est normal que l'informatique volue si vite, il en a t comme a depuis le dbut. Aprs,  part les fous furieux, je pense que peu de monde change chaque composant/logiciel de son poste quand sort une nouvelle version.

Bref, comme quoi on peut lancer des troll sur Microsoft quelqu'en soit le sujet...  ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

> Mais j'espre que tu te rends compte que ce n'est pas parce que Windows sort un OS tous les deux ans qu'il faut changer de machine  la mme frquence. De mme pour les cartes graphiques ou les processeurs (d'autant qu'on peut changer d'OS sans changer d'ordi).
> 
> Franchement, je ne vois pas ce qui pose problme ici... C'est normal que l'informatique volue si vite, il en a t comme a depuis le dbut. Aprs,  part les fous furieux, je pense que peu de monde change chaque composant/logiciel de son poste quand sort une nouvelle version.


en entreprise changer de PC tous les 3 ans c'est un peu prt la cas.
sauf que les vieux PC au lieu de les mettre a la casse, on les met a la place d'autre pc encore plus vieux.

du coup un pc dure 2-3 gnration en moyenne.

----------


## FailMan

> Bref, comme quoi on peut lancer des troll sur Microsoft quelqu'en soit le sujet...





> Il est vrai qu'on a du mal  dfinir d'ailleurs quelle part de march cherche  conqurir Mac OS et Ubuntu tellement leur prsence est faible sur tous les marchs.


Incroyable comment, en deux phrases, tu as rsum  la perfection le fond de ma pense  ::ccool::   :;):   ::haha:: 




> Ya que les pusso geek  la recherche de la dernire machine de la mort qui tue qui changent de pc tous les 3 ans. Quelqu'un qui n'a rien  compenser va plutt user son pc jusqu'au bout.


Et les entreprises  :;):

----------


## dams78

> Et les entreprises


Bof bof je trouve.

----------


## FailMan

> Bof bof je trouve.


Ben en cours c'est ce qu'on nous dit, c'est ce qui se passe dans la bote dans laquelle je travaille, c'est ce qui se passait dans le lyce dans lequel j'ai boss l'anne dernire...
Aprs je sais pas si c'est le cas partout, mais a c'est vrifi pour moi  chaque fois  :;):

----------


## yoyo88

> Ben en cours c'est ce qu'on nous dit, c'est ce qui se passe dans la bote dans laquelle je travaille, c'est ce qui se passait dans le lyce dans lequel j'ai boss l'anne dernire...
> Aprs je sais pas si c'est le cas partout, mais a c'est vrifi pour moi  chaque fois


Idem pour moi!  :;):

----------


## dams78

> Idem pour moi!


Pas ici en tout cas, c'est plutt 5 ans il me semble. Et encore c'est parce que le parc est lou, je suppose que les entreprises (si a existe encore) qui achtent elle mme leur pc veulent le rentabiliser un peu plus.

----------


## Lyche

L o je travail, ils sont pass  winXP il y a 3ans, et ils n'ont absolument pas l'intention de changer avec 2 ou 3 ans.
Pour changer de poste, et d'OS, il faut que le service IT mette en place toute une solution de gestion des droits de masse (environ 130000 postes informatique dans la boite) Avant de passer  une nouvelle techno, ils testent tout, pendant longtemps. Et je crois que c'est pas loin d'tre pareil pour tous les grands groupes.

----------


## yoyo88

> Pas ici en tout cas, c'est plutt 5 ans il me semble. Et encore c'est parce que le parc est lou, je suppose que les entreprises (si a existe encore) qui achtent elle mme leur pc veulent le rentabiliser un peu plus.



techniquement une machine sort du parc au bout de 6 ans minimum chez nous.
mais cette machine "change de place" car on renouvelle la moiti de notre parc tous les 3 ans. (pour rsum)
en gros les utilisateurs on un nouveau PC tous les 3 ans.
(les gars  l'usine on toujours une machine de plus de trois ans, et les bureau on les nouvelle machine)

----------


## FailMan

> environ 130000 postes informatique dans la boite


C'est pas toutes les botes qui ont 130K postes  :8O: 

Mon lyce comptait environ 200 250 postes, la bote dans laquelle je travaille en compte une petite centaine, et c'est renouvel tous les 3 ans, aprs je pense que les vieux doivent tre refourgus  d'autres services que le service info  ::haha::

----------


## yoyo88

> C'est pas toutes les botes qui ont 130K postes 
> 
> Mon lyce comptait environ 200 250 postes, la bote dans laquelle je travaille en compte une petite centaine, et c'est renouvel tous les 3 ans, aprs je pense que les vieux doivent tre refourgus  d'autres services que le service info


exactement dans le mme cas de figure que toi.

----------


## Lyche

> exactement dans le mme cas de figure que toi.


ce que je veux dire, c'est que les entreprises les plus grosses ne sont pas forcment les cibles de ces sorties rgulires d'OS et de matriel  :;):  comme tout le monde disait "chez moi ils l'ont fait". Je tiens juste  dire que ce n'est pas partout comme a  ::):

----------


## yoyo88

> ce que je veux dire, c'est que les entreprises les plus grosses ne sont pas forcment les cibles de ces sorties rgulires d'OS et de matriel  comme tout le monde disait "chez moi ils l'ont fait". Je tiens juste  dire que ce n'est pas partout comme a


je suis absolument d'accord.
Quand tu a un parc informatique qui commence a devenir trs important. faut absolument vit de se retrouver avec des OS diffrent pour des souci de maintenance vident.
de plus il faut test les OS avant de le propos a l'utilisateur, c'est se qu'on va faire chez nous d'ici quelque semaine avec Windows 7.

aprs chez nous ont a que des licences OEM. donc on change d'OS uniquement lorsque l'on rachte des PC.

----------


## Barsy

> je suis absolument d'accord.
> Quand tu a un parc informatique qui commence a devenir trs important. faut absolument vit de se retrouver avec des OS diffrent pour des souci de maintenance vident.
> de plus il faut test les OS avant de le propos a l'utilisateur, c'est se qu'on va faire chez nous d'ici quelque semaine avec Windows 7.
> 
> aprs chez nous ont a que des licences OEM. donc on change d'OS uniquement lorsque l'on rachte des PC.


Et c'est souvent dans ce genre de bote avec des parcs important que l'on trouve du IE6 avec l'impossibilit de changer...

----------


## yoyo88

> Et c'est souvent dans ce genre de bote avec des parcs important que l'on trouve du IE6 avec l'impossibilit de changer...


+1
 :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Et c'est souvent dans ce genre de bote avec des parcs important que l'on trouve du IE6 avec l'impossibilit de changer...


Je confirme -_-

----------


## Psychopathe

Je ne vais pas m'attarder dans la mesure o ds que l'on pense diffremment a utilise le mot troll  tout va. C'est comme les gars qui parlent de troll quand un gars dit que IE c'est mieux que Firefox... Du coup des gars pas trs net dboulent avec des fusils pour passer leurs nerfs au lieu d'lever leur niveau... Enfin bref.
Je vois que certains retiennent d'ailleurs ce qui les arrange dans mes propos et ne comprennent pas trop la subtilit de ces derniers (ironie quand tu nous tiens).




> "Apple vend essentiellement son OS avec la Mac"
> 
> 
> 
> magnifique! 
> 
>  et pour info :
> Microsoft vend essentiellement windows 7 pour le PC!!!!


Reprenons la phrase d'origine, non dforme de son sens et du contexte...




> Donc, les entreprises n'ont mme pas le temps de changer de passer  Seven, qu'on parle d'un Eight!!! Mais mort de rire quoi!!!
> Je ne vois pas le rapport  sortir un historique des mises  jour des OS et de faire un comparatif, dans la mesure o Apple vend essentiellement son OS avec la Mac et qu'Ubuntu est gratuit!!!


La phrase n'a plus du tout le mme sens non? Surtout si on reprend le post qui me sort un historique  la noix dont on se moque totalement.

Donc pour faire simple, une entreprise (comme la mienne) doit faire quoi? Attendre le 8 alors qu'elle est encore en XP? Ou attendre encore le 9, ou le 10? Rappelons que l'une des grosses critiques de Vista tait justement que les entreprises n'taient pas du tout sduites par cet OS. Et donc l'un des objectif de Crosoft tait bien d'inciter les entreprises  changer d'OS. Mais bon comme je suis un troll (un anti Crosoft et pro Linux bien sr ::roll:: ), j'ai d l'inventer, hein? 
Aprs certains croient au pre noel (et bossent surement pour Crosoft) et pensent que *tous* les parcs informatiques sont changs tous les 3 ans... ::roll::  Et a ose parl de troll...

----------


## FailMan

> pensent que *tous* les parcs informatiques sont changs tous les 3 ans...


Tu peux me montrer o il a t dit que *tous* les parcs informatique sont changs tous les 3 ans ?  ::aie:: 




> Je ne vais pas m'attarder dans la mesure o ds que l'on pense diffremment a utilise le mot troll  tout va. C'est comme les gars qui parlent de troll quand un gars dit que IE c'est mieux que Firefox... Du coup des gars pas trs net dboulent avec des fusils pour passer leurs nerfs au lieu d'lever leur niveau... Enfin bref.


Compltement HS.  ::aie:: 




> Surtout si on reprend le post qui me sort un historique  la noix dont on se moque totalement.


Non, on ne s'en moque pas, parce que tu appuyais sur le fait que tu trouvais "mort de rire!!!!" les mises  jour de Windows tous les 2 ans, considrant que c'est du n'importe quoi, que c'est un dfaut.
On t'a montr que c'est faux  ::aie:: , que tous les OS le sont en gnral.




> Mais bon comme je suis un troll (un anti Crosoft et pro Linux bien sr), j'ai d l'inventer, hein?


Ooooh, pauvre Calimero  ::cry::   ::aie:: 
On dit juste que ce que tu disais prcdemment n'avais aucun sens et tait erron. Et moi je te le dis : tu es un troll  ::aie::   ::): 




> Donc pour faire simple, une entreprise (comme la mienne) doit faire quoi? Attendre le 8 alors qu'elle est encore en XP? Ou attendre encore le 9, ou le 10?


Personne ne peut rpondre  ta place, c'est ton boulot,  ce qu'il parat. Il parat que t'es pay pour a  ::roll::

----------


## behe

C'est si dur que a que d'crire Microsoft en entier?
Une entreprise changera de version de Windows en mme temps qu'elle changera ses pcs. Et encore, tant que les versions (enfin 7 car xp a se termine bientot) seront maintenues par Microsoft, aucune entreprises ne sera force de changer tout son parc.
 Je vois pas le problme avec des sorties rapproches d'OS.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est si dur que a que d'crire Microsoft en entier?
> Une entreprise changera de version de Windows en mme temps qu'elle changera ses pcs. Et encore, tant que les versions (enfin 7 car xp a se termine bientot) seront maintenues par Microsoft, aucune entreprises ne sera force de changer tout son parc.
>  Je vois pas le problme avec des sorties rapproches d'OS.


C'est juste un moyen pour certains frustrs de l'ouvrir et de cracher leur venin sur Microsoft.

----------


## yoyo88

> Je ne vais pas m'attarder dans la mesure o ds que l'on pense diffremment a utilise le mot troll  tout va. C'est comme les gars qui parlent de troll quand un gars dit que IE c'est mieux que Firefox... Du coup des gars pas trs net dboulent avec des fusils pour passer leurs nerfs au lieu d'lever leur niveau... Enfin bref.


Dire IE c'est mieux que Firefox. OK. mais encore faut il avoir des argument plus ou moins solide. comme par exemple : "j'aime sont interface. elle rpond mieu a mes besoins."








> Reprenons la phrase d'origine, non dforme de son sens et du contexte...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Donc, les entreprises n'ont mme pas le temps de changer de passer  Seven, qu'on parle d'un Eight!!! Mais mort de rire quoi!!!
> Je ne vois pas le rapport  sortir un historique des mises  jour des OS et de faire un comparatif, dans la mesure o *Apple vend essentiellement son OS avec la Mac* et qu'Ubuntu est gratuit!!!
> ...


Si c'est toujours aussi norme.
tu dit ne pas comprendre pourquoi on comparer les MAJ des autre OS?
Mais pourquoi MS ne pourrai t'il pas faire de MAJ majeur tous les 2-3 ans alors que d'autre le font? parce que c'est pas gratuit et pas sur MAC?  :8O: 




> Surtout si on reprend le post qui me sort un historique  la noix dont on se moque totalement.
> 
> Donc pour faire simple, une entreprise (comme la mienne) doit faire quoi? Attendre le 8 alors qu'elle est encore en XP? Ou attendre encore le 9, ou le 10?


Sa dpend de la politique interne a ta boite, si comme chez moi, tu est dans une PME prfaire des licence OEM, tu a juste a te pos la question de la compatibilit logiciel. 
pour une grosse structure, il faut se fix sur un OS le test a fond et dploy chez tous le monde.

----------


## Michal

si les mises  jour d'ubuntu sont gratuites, leur mise en place ne l'est pas !
une nouvelle version d'ubuntu sort tous les 6 mois (et c'est plus ou moins stable, merci pour l'image de linux que a donne  ::roll:: )

alors si on est dans la logique : faut changer de version de windows ds qu'il y en a une qui sort, il faut changer de version d'ubuntu ds qu'il y en a une nouvelle. allez bon courage !

----------


## Barsy

Mais ne critiquez pas Psychopat enfin, il est juste Anti-Microsoft Primaire. C'est pas grave. Par contre, je ne sais pas si a se soigne  ::lol:: 

Je pense que le plus dur dans cette maladie c'est de devoir affirmer que quand Microsoft fait un truc, c'est nul et juste aprs dfendre le fait que Linux fait pareil.

Vous vous rendez compte, a doit tre quand mme trs dur !! Ne nous acharnons pas contre lui...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Qu'attendez-vous de Windows 8 ? Quelles amliorations voudriez-vous voir Microsoft apporter  son futur OS ?*

Alors que le futur OS de Microsoft s'labore dans le plus grand secret, il est logique que certains aient dj certaines attentes. Beaucoup suivent avec attention l'volution du systme d'exploitation. Windows 7 reoit des critiques positives et semble rencontrer un franc succs. Qu'en sera-t-il de son successeur ?

Trois grandes amliorations sont attendues de pied ferme par certains afficionados de Windows :

*1 - L'installation en 1 clic*
Plus les annes passent, et plus il devient simple et rapide d'effectuer certaines oprations sous Windows. Mais un nombre pharamineux de clics est toujours ncessaire  la ralisation de certaines tches. Il serait bon de les rduire. La connexion  un rseau wi-fi en un seul clic avec Windows 7 est un bon exemple de cette approche. Microsoft pourrait tendre cette fonctionnalit  l'installation de programmes, et  l'installation mme de son OS sur une machine en 2011. Elle est dj en vigueur chez Linux.


*2 - Tactile*
Le lancement de l'iPad d'Apple semble avoir relanc la carrire des tablettes et surtout, semble annoncer l'ge d'or du multitouch. Il est probable que cette technologie devienne incontourable dans les annes  venir. Une interface entirement de ce type dans le futur Windows 8 serait un atout non ngligeable, et impratif pour ragir face  la concurrence d'Apple et de Google.

*3 - Bon march* 
La caractristique de Windows dont les gens se plaignent le plus est sans doute son prix. Les tarfis de Microsoft sont souvent une barrire  une acquisition lgale (ou  une acquisition tout court) de son produit. Si la version gratuite de la suite Office 2010 (limite, avec publicits) rencontre le succs, ce modle pourrait ensuite tre adapt  l'OS.

 ::fleche::  Laquelle de ces trois amliorations vous interesserait le plus ?

----------


## Thorna

- En tant que personne moyenne qui utilise son pc  la maison pour jouer un peu et bricoler en C#/Jaca/Boo divers trucs plus ou moins rigolos, absolument rien ! J'ai XP_SP3 et, pour ce que je fais, il suffit amplement,largement, totalement.
- En tant que personne qui travaille dans une grande entreprise trs informatise dans tout un tas de projets du mme domaine, absolument rien: comme chaque employ de n'importe quelle boite, j'utilise le matriel et les logiciels qu'on me donne, qui sont aussi en XP (pro) et qui conviennent  ce dont nous avons besoin.
Et donc, comme sans doute une grosse majorit de gens dans le monde, je n'attends rien, ni personnellement ni professionnellement, de Windows 8. Je prendrai ce qu'il y aura dedans si un jour j'ai l'occasion de l'avoir pas cher. Je ne dis pas illgalement, je dis pas cher!

----------


## MaitrePylos

Personnellement, je voudrais qu'il s'intgrent parfaitement avec Samba  ::):

----------


## DiDieuh

QU'il ne rechangent pas encore tous les emplacements avec des noms que je trouve pas assez explicites . Exemple : Ce que j'appellerai le foutoir du rseau et partage (mis  part la gestion des rseaux wifi), compar aux connexions rseau basique.

Sinon qu'ils restent simple, et la baisse de leur prix est une bonne attente, malgr l'option update Vista l't dernier valable pour 30euros qui tait trs intressante.

----------


## Floral

Plusieurs espaces de travail (bureaux) comme cela existe depuis a peu prs une dizaine d'annes dans des gestionnaires de fentre libres, avec l'ergonomie qui va avec (passage de l'un  l'autre avec un simple raccourci clavier). Le choix de pouvoir installer sur de 32/64/128 bits indpendamment du DVD d'installation (comme c'est le cas avec la version serveur).
Enfin, mais ce n'est pas du ressort de Microsoft, que les constructeurs prennent une architecture de windows adapte au matriel vendu: dernirement j'ai achet un Acer avec 4Go de Ram avec un processeur 64 Bits, rsultat je ne peux ne peu utiliser que 3Go, parce que  la version de windows tait 32Bits, le passage  7 tait obligatoirement vers du 32Bit, le bios est vbrid pour ne pas pouvoir activer le PAE, de fait on ne peut pas booter en mode PAE. C'est juste du gachis.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> *1 - L'installation en 1 clic*
> Plus les annes passent, et plus il devient simple et rapide d'effectuer certaines oprations sous Windows. Mais un nombre pharamineux de clics est toujours ncessaire  la ralisation de certaines tches. Il serait bon de les rduire. La connexion  un rseau wi-fi en un seul clic avec Windows 7 est un bon exemple de cette approche. Microsoft pourrait tendre cette fonctionnalit  l'installation de programmes, et  l'installation mme de son OS sur une machine en 2011. Elle est dj en vigueur chez Linux.


J'ai pas eu l'impression que chez Linux, les installations se faisaient en 1 clic ! Mais bon !
De toutes faons, l'installation d'un programme se fait selon ce que le diffuseur du programme prvoit, et Microsoft n'y pourra rien !




> *2 - Tactile*
> Le lancement de l'iPad d'Apple semble avoir relanc la carrire des tablettes et surtout, semble annoncer l'ge d'or du multitouch. Il est probable que cette technologie devienne incontourable dans les annes  venir. Une interface entirement de ce type dans le futur Windows 8 serait un atout non ngligeable, et impratif pour ragir face  la concurrence d'Apple et de Google.


Pour les versions mobiles, certes, mais pour un PC classique, quel intrt ?




> *3 - Bon march* 
> La caractristique de Windows dont les gens se plaignent le plus est sans doute son prix. Les tarfis de Microsoft sont souvent une barrire  une acquisition lgale (ou  une acquisition tout court) de son produit. Si la version gratuite de la suite Office 2010 (limite, avec publicits) rencontre le succs, ce modle pourrait ensuite tre adapt  l'OS.


La vente de Windows se fait essentiellement avec les nouveaux PC sur lequel il est pr-install. Cette solution est une bonne chose et le prix ne fait visiblement explos celui des PC, si on compare aux MAC !

Moi, ce que j'attends le plus de Windows 8 c'est ... rien ! Seven me plait comme il est !  ::ccool::

----------


## trenton

> J'ai pas eu l'impression que chez Linux, les installations se faisaient en 1 clic ! Mais bon !


Tu peux installer des applications avec une commande, a n'empche pas que tu peux aussi les installer en un click !




> La vente de Windows se fait essentiellement avec les nouveaux PC sur lequel il est pr-install. Cette solution est une bonne chose[...]


C'est une bonne chose pour Microsoft oui, mais uniquement pour eux !

----------


## FailMan

Une sorte de mini-OS pour du multimdia qui dmarre trs rapidement, a serait sympa, avec multi-boot, au dmarrage choix entre "8 _Media Center_" et "8"  :;):

----------


## themei

> Plusieurs espaces de travail (bureaux) comme cela existe depuis a peu prs une dizaine d'annes dans des gestionnaires de fentre libres, avec l'ergonomie qui va avec (passage de l'un  l'autre avec un simple raccourci clavier). Le choix de pouvoir installer sur de 32/64/128 bits indpendamment du DVD d'installation (comme c'est le cas avec la version serveur).
> Enfin, mais ce n'est pas du ressort de Microsoft, que les constructeurs prennent une architecture de windows adapte au matriel vendu: dernirement j'ai achet un Acer avec 4Go de Ram avec un processeur 64 Bits, rsultat je ne peux ne peu utiliser que 3Go, parce que  la version de windows tait 32Bits, le passage  7 tait obligatoirement vers du 32Bit, le bios est vbrid pour ne pas pouvoir activer le PAE, de fait on ne peut pas booter en mode PAE. C'est juste du gachis.


T'es toujours en mode PAE avec Windows x86, c'est pour le NX Bit.
Ceci dit, PAE ou pas t'aurais pas plus de RAM, Windows n'adresse que la zone de 0  4Go, et non pas les 4 premier Go disponibles. (seul Windows Server 2003 Standard le fait bien que limit  4Go)

----------


## themei

> Personnellement, je voudrais qu'il s'intgrent parfaitement avec Samba


En l'occurrence a serait plutt  Samba de respecter correctement le protocole SMB... :o

----------


## vintz72

Windows 8 devrait
- virer cette notion prhistorique de lettre pour les disques / rseaux, etc. (ce sera pas facile pour garder la compatibilit, mais rien n'est impossible)
- pouvoir effacer un fichier / dossier qui est ouvert par une application sans que a gueule, comme sous Unix (ex: vous avez l'explorateur de fichiers dans un rpertoire gnr par un compilateur => impossible de faire un clean / install !)
- intgrer les fonctionnalits de FreeCommander
- fournir un vrai diteur de texte en standard genre PSPad ou NotePad++ (parce que bon, le notepad windows...)
- pr-installer un JRE sur tous les postes, comme font tous les autres systmes de la Terre (mais bon, j'ai conscience que a ne va pas dans le sens de Micromou)
- virer la base de registres, centre de tous les maux de Windows.

Bref, que des petits trucs...  :;):

----------


## RTN14

> *1 - L'installation en 1 clic*
> Plus les annes passent, et plus il devient simple et rapide d'effectuer certaines oprations sous Windows. Mais un nombre pharamineux de clics est toujours ncessaire  la ralisation de certaines tches. Il serait bon de les rduire. La connexion  un rseau wi-fi en un seul clic avec Windows 7 est un bon exemple de cette approche. Microsoft pourrait tendre cette fonctionnalit  l'installation de programmes, et  l'installation mme de son OS sur une machine en 2011. Elle est dj en vigueur chez Linux.


Avec le ballot Screen l'installation de l'OS en un clic c'est dj mal barr! Quand  l'installation de programmes, je ne trouve pas a bien compliqu.




> *2 - Tactile*
> Le lancement de l'iPad d'Apple semble avoir relanc la carrire des tablettes et surtout, semble annoncer l'ge d'or du multitouch. Il est probable que cette technologie devienne incontourable dans les annes  venir. Une interface entirement de ce type dans le futur Windows 8 serait un atout non ngligeable, et impratif pour ragir face  la concurrence d'Apple et de Google.


 Il me semble que depuis XP il est compatible avec le tactile sans trop de difficult pour l'utilisateur... Y a juste le multitouch qui n'existe pas, mais c'est aussi aux constructeurs de dvelloper des crans pour. Puis  part pour le zoom, le multitouch...




> *3 - Bon march*


C'est probablement ce que j'attends le plus de la part de MS, comme le dit Louis Griffon, 7 me plait comme a!

----------


## Mens Pervincet

Je ne veux pas me faire avocat du diable, mais je trouve vos propos assez demesures envers Psychopathe, taxe de kikoolol et autres troll linuxiens.

Au final il s'est contente de denoncer les travers de la societe de consommation appliquee a linformatique: sorties dOS frequentes et prematurees, bugs et patches au rendez vous, nouveautes tape a loeil tout ca dans un but commun: faire tourner le business.

Il me semble que le cas des distributions Linux gratuites est a part: les versions alpha, beta, et le dynamisme dans les cycles de sortie permettent de faire evoluer les OS et font partie integrante du developpement. L'utilisateur participe a une communaute et apporte sa pierre a l'edifice, il me semble que c'est plus ou moins le principe de l'open source.
A partir du moment ou l'utilisateur devient *consommateur*, il est inacceptable de fournir des produits mal finis et de mauvaise qualite pour... justifier les mises a jour et les versions ulterieures.

Quant aux entreprises, je rejoins entierement dams 78, et je ne range pas les entreprises dans la categorie "pusso geek"  ::mouarf:: :



> Ya que les pusso geek  la recherche de la dernire machine de la mort qui tue qui changent de pc tous les 3 ans. Quelqu'un qui n'a rien  compenser va plutt user son pc jusqu'au bout.

----------


## CriPpLe

A mon avis, cette version de Windows 8 a va tre comme Vista, une daube ...
Je pense qu'on devra plutt se pencher sur le Windows After Eight  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> - fournir un vrai diteur de texte en standard genre PSPad ou NotePad++ (parce que bon, le notepad windows...)


Pour qu'on leur fasse un procs pour concurrence dloyale, comme pour IE ?  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> A mon avis, cette version de Windows 8 a va tre comme Vista, une daube ...
> Je pense qu'on devra plutt se pencher sur le Windows After Eight


L'aura un petite odeur menthole sur le boitier  ::aie:: ?

----------


## yoyo88

> Je ne veux pas me faire avocat du diable, mais je trouve vos propos assez demesures envers Psychopathe, taxe de kikoolol et autres troll linuxiens.
> 
> Au final il s'est contente de denoncer les travers de la societe de consommation appliquee a linformatique: sorties dOS frequentes et prematurees, bugs et patches au rendez vous, nouveautes tape a loeil tout ca dans un but commun: faire tourner le business.
> 
> Il me semble que le cas des distributions Linux gratuites est a part: les versions alpha, beta, et le dynamisme dans les cycles de sortie permettent de faire evoluer les OS et font partie integrante du developpement. L'utilisateur participe a une communaute et apporte sa pierre a l'edifice, il me semble que c'est plus ou moins le principe de l'open source.
> A partir du moment ou l'utilisateur devient *consommateur*, il est inacceptable de fournir des produits mal finis et de mauvaise qualite pour... justifier les mises a jour et les versions ulterieures.


Microsoft n'a jamais forc quelqu'un a faire une migration payante.
De plus se n'es vraiment pas dans l'intrt de Microsoft de fournir un programme mal fini. L'chec de VISTA a fait trs mal a Microsoft, il est donc normal que se dernier ragisse.
L'un des solution pour vit que se genre de situation et de dvelopper des OS sur un cycle plus cour.
et il ont russi de se rattrap avec Seven.




> Quant aux entreprises, je rejoins entierement dams 78, et je ne range pas les entreprises dans la categorie "pusso geek" :


et pourtant, bon nombres d'entreprises remplacent des vielles machines tous les ans. 
c'est pas du "pusso geek", c'est de l'amortissement de matriel.

----------


## Sarawyn

Comme voqu prcdemment, c'est surtout le budget ncessaire qui me ferait changer d'OS.

En fait je trouve Windows 7 trs sympa, mais si je n'avais pas de partenariat MSDNAA avec mon BTS, je n'aurais pas franchi le pas.

Pour mon utilisation du PC ( qques jeux, Visual Studio, Notepad++, Wamp et Internet) XP me suffisait amplement. Maintenant la licence gratuite m'a fait sauter le pas sans hsiter.

Il faudrait vraiment que ce nouvel OS soit rvolutionnaire pour faire naitre des besoins chez les gens (pro ou non) et qu'on se dise : cette feature me manque vraiment il faut que je change d'OS.

Si l'volution se fait qu'au niveau de l'interface mais pas des fonctionnalits, beaucoup de gens se contenteront de ce qu'ils ont dj.  ::ccool::

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> Microsoft n'a jamais forc quelqu'un a faire une migration payante.


Heureusement  ::ccool::  mais ca se discute, leur marketing est tout de meme "agressif".
Ma theorie c est qu'avant chaque "best seller", on nous sort une belle daube en guise de faire valoir : Vista est a Windows 7 ce que Milleniun fut a Xp.
Alors un cycle raccourci je veux bien, mais si c'est pour nous refiler une fois sur 2 la version beta de l'OS suivant, stop.




> Bon nombres d'entreprises remplacent des vielles machines tous les ans


J'ai travaille dans des grosses boites, j'aime autant te dire qu'avant de changer d'OS on y reflechit a deux fois  ::aie:: . A Air France ils ont garde IE 6 comme navigateur de reference pour des problemes de retrocompatibilite avec leurs applications intranet... Donc Windows 8, ca me fait rire  ::lol::

----------


## mwerewolf

Avant de rajouter des effets kikoolol , le multi touch etc .. qui pour moi n'est pas une necessit absolue mais juste un petit plus sympatique, ce serait bien que MS se penche sur les vrais problmes de son OS.

J'ai lach Windows il y a quelques annes ( sauf pour jouer un peu de temps en temps) pour linux ( ubuntu , debian , opensuse etc...)  cause de plusieurs trucs qui me gonflent rellement sous Windows ( et je suis sur de ne pas tre le seul) et que j'aimerais que MS corrige une bonne fois pour toute :

l'encodage par dfaut du systeme : qu'ils se decident a faire comme tout le monde (mac os x, linux, bsd ...) arrter de definir par defaut un encodage regional (ex: iso-8859-1) mais plutt l'unicode (utf8 par ex) utiliser des fins de lignes de type unix LF dans les fichiers textes  au lieu du CRLF avoir la possibilit de *definir simplement* lors de l'installation l'emplacement par dfaut des dossiers utilisateurs (documents and settings / Users) , programmes (program files) , temp etc ... sur d'autres points de montages sans avoir besoin de bidouiller une install unattend, comme sous unix ( par ex /home sur une deuxieme partition) un vrai bon systeme de fichier qui ne fragmente presque pas une gestion intelligente de la memoire virtuelle : avoir *par defaut* la swap windows sur une autre partition que celle systeme

de plus je suis assez d'accord avec vintz72 



> Windows 8 devrait
> - virer cette notion prhistorique de lettre pour les disques / rseaux, etc. (ce sera pas facile pour garder la compatibilit, mais rien n'est impossible)
> - pouvoir effacer un fichier / dossier qui est ouvert par une application sans que a gueule, comme sous Unix (ex: vous avez l'explorateur de fichiers dans un rpertoire gnr par un compilateur => impossible de faire un clean / install !)
> - intgrer les fonctionnalits de FreeCommander
> - fournir un vrai diteur de texte en standard genre PSPad ou NotePad++ (parce que bon, le notepad windows...)
> - pr-installer un JRE sur tous les postes, comme font tous les autres systmes de la Terre (mais bon, j'ai conscience que a ne va pas dans le sens de Micromou)
> - virer la base de registres, centre de tous les maux de Windows.


Bref avoir un Windows un peu moins Winbouze et un petit peu plus unixien

----------


## FailMan

> Ma theorie c est qu'avant chaque "best seller", on nous sort une belle daube en guise de faire valoir : Vista est a Windows 7 ce que Milleniun fut a Xp.


Je ne sais pas ce que vous avez tous avec Me, mais moi j'ai eu Me pendant pas mal de temps, et j'ai d attendre le SP2 de Windows XP pour y passer, j'tais rest sous Me pendant un bon nombre d'annes aprs la sortie de XP, je n'ai jamais eu aucun problme, aucun plantage, j'ai trouv que c'tait vraiment un bon OS  ::langue::  et parfois je regrette la lgret de Me par rapport  la lourdeur d'XP sur certains points.

----------


## bubulemaster

> Vista est a Windows 7 ce que Milleniun fut a Xp.


Millenium tait pire que Vista. Et puis XP c'tait pas terrible. Vista tait juste lourd pas bugg (moins qu'XP je trouve).

Mais c'est vrai que 2000 et Seven sont de belle russite.

----------


## loic38_01

J'ai vot pour "Autres" :

-Une conception plus modulaire : un driver bugg ne devrait pas faire planter le systme
-Un systme de fichiers qui ne fragmente pas
-Pour l'ergonomie un truc faon "expos" sous mac serait sympa

----------


## Invit

Installation en 1 click :

Pourquoi pas, mais je veux aussi un mode "expert" avec notamment un utilitaire de partitionnement plus volu. J'ai du pralablement passer par gparted lors de ma dernire installation de Seven pour prparer mes partitions comme je le dsirais.

Tactile :

Aucune utilit

Autre :
Gestion des multi-bureaux*Des onglets dans l'explorateur de fichier*

----------


## Julien_G

Ca serait pas mal d'avoir le multi-desktop  ::ccool:: 
Et moins cher aussi ... d'ii l je serai plus tudiant et je devrai l'acheter  ::calim2::

----------


## yoyo88

> Heureusement  mais ca se discute, leur marketing est tout de meme "agressif".
> Ma theorie c est qu'avant chaque "best seller", on nous sort une belle daube en guise de faire valoir : Vista est a Windows 7 ce que Milleniun fut a Xp.
> Alors un cycle raccourci je veux bien, mais si c'est pour nous refiler une fois sur 2 la version beta de l'OS suivant, stop.


2 OS "pourrie" en 10 ans... y'a pire tu ne pense pas?
En plus, Vista n'es pas un mauvais OS contrairement a se que l'on peut croire, y'a juste eux beaucoup de problme au lancement, c'est se qui la plomb je pense.





> J'ai travaille dans des grosses boites, j'aime autant te dire qu'avant de changer d'OS on y reflechit a deux fois . A Air France ils ont garde IE 6 comme navigateur de reference pour des problemes de retrocompatibilite avec leurs applications intranet... Donc Windows 8, ca me fait rire


Et?
c'est tous a fait normal pour un boite de regard la compatibilit logiciel.
et dans les grosse boite les souci de maintenance sont aussi prsent.

apres dire que les entreprisse ne vont pas se mettre a windows 8 (dont aucune date officiel n'a t annonc) sous pretexte que sa sortie est trop raprocher de Seven.  ::roll:: 
Si l'OS est bon est compatible avec les logiciel utiliser dans l'entreprise, je vois vraiment pas ou est le problme.

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> J'ai eu Me pendant pas mal de temps


Si j'en crois ton profil, t'avais 8 ans a la sortie de Millenium... 



> 2 OS "pourrie" en 10 ans... y'a pire tu ne pense pas?


 La question n'est pas la. J'ai jamais dit que Microsoft c'est les "mechants".



> Apres dire que les entreprisse ne vont pas se mettre a windows 8 (dont aucune date officiel n'a t annonc) sous pretexte que sa sortie est trop raprocher de Seven.


Un changement d'OS c'est un calvaire pour une entreprise. Je doute qu elles le fassent pour quelques ameliorations kikoolol. Et mon sentiment c'est que les cycles rapproches en perspective vont plus profiter au porte monnaie de Microsoft qu' a l'implementation de fonctionnalites vraiment interessantes pour nous autres utilisateurs  ::(:

----------


## FailMan

> Si j'en crois ton profil, t'avais 8 ans a la sortie de Millenium...


J'ai connu un peu Windows 95 (trs vagues souvenirs revenus aprs utilisation plus tard) et aprs, j'ai fait mes premiers pas sur PC avec Windows Millenium, et c'est pourquoi je l'ai gard pas mal de temps mme quand j'ai eu ma propre machine dans ma chambre, je devais avoir 11-12 ans.

----------


## yoyo88

> Si j'en crois ton profil, t'avais 8 ans a la sortie de Millenium... 
>  La question n'est pas la. J'ai jamais dit que Microsoft c'est les "mechants".
> 
> Un changement d'OS c'est un calvaire pour une entreprise. Je doute qu elles le fassent pour quelques ameliorations kikoolol. Et mon sentiment c'est que les cycles rapproches en perspective vont plus profiter au porte monnaie de Microsoft qu' a l'implementation de fonctionnalites vraiment interessantes pour nous autres utilisateurs


pour la plupart des PME sa leurs pose pas de problme, t'en qu'il ont leurs suite bureautique et accs a leurs ERP (si il en on un).
Changer d'OS n'es pas forcement un calvaire, c'est plutt test la compatibilit des programme et les refaire si il faut qui pose problme selon moi.
 Or, beaucoup d'entreprise ne sont pas pass par la casse VISTA pour plusieurs raison : incompatibilit de certains logiciel et une demande en ressource matriel trop grande.

Si dans le windows 8 il n'y a pas ses problme et qu'il y a un gains pour l'utilisateur. alors pourquoi s'en priver?
Je suis d'accord que les grand compte ne peuvent pas avoir se genre de politique mais pour ma mal d'entreprise qui n'on pas forcement de service info c'est pas problmatique. Bien au contraire, avoir un nouveau PC avec le nouveau Windows sa stimule les gens, et sa coute pas plus cher...

----------


## batataw

- Dmarrage rapide
- Avoir des profils au dmarrage pour optimiser les ressources (Bureautique, Internet, Jeux)
- Utiliser la ram plutot que le swap disk
- Creation automatique de 2 partitions dont une pour les donnes a l'installation, mettre les users par defauts dans cette partition.
- Diminuer le nombre de menus et de clicks pour les fonctionnalits les plus courantes
- Arreter de proposer le centre d'aide a chaque fois qu'un probleme n'est pas rsolu, je fini en gnral sur Google car ils proposent des reponses utlra-gnriques / inutilisables.

----------------------------------

J'ai parcouru les messages et je vois qu'un dbat assez vif entre les Pro-Microsoft et les Anti-Microsoft est en cours. A mon avis le pech originel de Microsoft ne lui sera jamais pardonn: Avoir liquid la concurrence avec un OS a ses dbuts plutot faiblard (Fat16 / Pas de Direct X / Gestion mmoire hrit du Dos, Ecran bleu, gestions des drivers chaotiques , base de registres...)
Aujourd'hui je trouve que c'est plutot un bon OS, cela dit j'aurais prfr qu'il cohabite avec 2 ou 3 autres OS (BeOS, OS2, AmigaOS...), 2 ou 3 autres Suite Bureautique...pour ne pas crer hgmonie que l'on connait.

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai parcouru les messages et je vois qu'un dbat assez vif entre les Pro-Microsoft et les Anti-Microsoft est en cours. A mon avis le pech originel de Microsoft ne lui sera jamais pardonn: Avoir liquid la concurrence avec un OS a ses dbuts plutot faiblard (Fat16 / Pas de Direct X / Gestion mmoire hrit du Dos, Ecran bleu, gestions des drivers chaotiques , base de registres...)
> Aujourd'hui je trouve que c'est plutot un bon OS, cela dit j'aurais prfr qu'il cohabite avec 2 ou 3 autres OS (BeOS, OS2, AmigaOS...), 2 ou 3 autres Suite Bureautique...pour ne pas crer hgmonie que l'on connait.


C'est l'ternel problme de la jalousie de la russite du voisin.

----------


## batataw

> C'est l'ternel problme de la jalousie de la russite du voisin.


Je n'irai pas jusque la, la plupart des intervenants Anti-Microsoft ont des arguments plutot srieux meme si parfois l'idologie prime.
C'est juste que certains clichs ont la vie dure.

----------


## FailMan

> Je n'irai pas jusque la, la plupart des intervenants Anti-Microsoft ont des arguments plutot srieux meme si parfois l'idologie prime.


Pour finir le HS : je pense que si Linux tait  la place de Windows, ils crieraient au scandale, et seraient pro-MS.

----------


## Skyounet

> - pr-installer un JRE sur tous les postes, comme font tous les autres systmes de la Terre (mais bon, j'ai conscience que a ne va pas dans le sens de Micromou)


Ah ah ah.
Perso j'ai pas de JRE sur mon PC et je m'en porte pas plus mal !
Et non je n'aimerais pas que ce soit install par dfaut.




> Plusieurs espaces de travail (bureaux) comme cela existe depuis a peu prs une dizaine d'annes dans des gestionnaires de fentre libres


Je trouve a franchement pourri.
Quand j'tais sous Linux il a quelques annes c'est bien le seul truc que je n'ai jamais utilis. Ensuite je l'ai install sous Windows via les Power Toys disponibles sur Technet, et ben non je trouve a inutile.
Pis bon si tu veux perdre l'utilisateur lambda encore plus tu as trouv la bonne mthode : "bah il est pass o mon bureau avec mon Firefox, rah c'est vraiment pourri ce nouveau Windows" !

----------


## stardeath

> Avant de rajouter des effets kikoolol , le multi touch etc .. qui pour moi n'est pas une necessit absolue mais juste un petit plus sympatique, ce serait bien que MS se penche sur les vrais problmes de son OS.
> 
> J'ai lach Windows il y a quelques annes ( sauf pour jouer un peu de temps en temps) pour linux ( ubuntu , debian , opensuse etc...)  cause de plusieurs trucs qui me gonflent rellement sous Windows ( et je suis sur de ne pas tre le seul) et que j'aimerais que MS corrige une bonne fois pour toute :
> 
>     * l'encodage par dfaut du systeme : qu'ils se decident a faire comme tout le monde (mac os x, linux, bsd ...) arrter de definir par defaut un encodage regional (ex: iso-8859-1) mais plutt l'unicode (utf8 par ex)
>     * utiliser des fins de lignes de type unix LF dans les fichiers textes au lieu du CRLF
>     * avoir la possibilit de definir simplement lors de l'installation l'emplacement par dfaut des dossiers utilisateurs (documents and settings / Users) , programmes (program files) , temp etc ... sur d'autres points de montages sans avoir besoin de bidouiller une install unattend, comme sous unix ( par ex /home sur une deuxieme partition)
>     * un vrai bon systeme de fichier qui ne fragmente presque pas
>     * une gestion intelligente de la memoire virtuelle : avoir par defaut la swap windows sur une autre partition que celle systeme
> ...


windows n'utilise plus depuis belle lurette l'encodage rgional en interne, d'aprs mes tests a serait du utf16-le. ( l'heure d'aujourd'hui, je ne trouve que la console standard qui utilise encore les codepages)

je vois pas en quoi l'encodage des fins de lignes est vraiment important.

un vrai bon systeme de fichier qui ne fragmente presque pas -> gros mythe, mais bon, on change pas les ides reus

une gestion intelligente de la memoire virtuelle : avoir par dfaut la swap windows sur une autre partition que celle systeme -> aucun intrt, c'est sur un autre disque physique que a a de l'intrt (et encore, avec des bcanes  4Go de ram, je vois pas en quoi le swap c'est ncessaire).

une des raisons que j'aime pas linux c'est juste qu'il n'y pas de lettres soit disant prhistoriques.

pouvoir effacer un fichier ou dossier utilis ... -> a s'appelle un verrou, certes des fois a foire, mais ne pas pouvoir effacer par exemple une vido que tu es en train de lire (par mgarde) c'est plutt pratique.

diteur de texte en standard -> tu le dis toi mme, va tlcharger notepad++, on interdit dj  microsoft de mettre son navigateur ainsi que son media player.

si tu n'es pas au courant avant il y avait un jre inclus, mais a n'a pas plu donc a a t vir. et pareil qu'une autre personne avant moi, je veux pas de jre prinstall, personnellement je me passe trs bien de java.

virer la base de registre -> sur les linux que j'ai tent d'utilisr, la bdr est simplement remplace par des multiples fichiers dissmins sur le disque, pas mieux je trouve

quant  la dfinition grossire de windows que beaucoup apprcie, balay devant votre porte avant de rler, si vous n'aimez pas windows, l'install pas, point barre.

----------


## Antoinejdu44

Simplement un systeme plus securis et optimis pour mini-PC et Hardcore Gamers, je trouve que Seven est pas mal, je ne vois pas trop comment 8 peut etre mieux  ::ccool::

----------


## smyley

C'est marrant ces gens qui n'aiment pas Windows parce que c'est pas un Unix  ::mouarf::

----------


## adivinenza

> Et puis de toute faon 2012 c'est la fin du monde, alors......


 ::ccool::   Beh peut etre que c'est pour voir la fin du monde en relief ,avec la fonction avance et retour en tactile  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> Pour finir le HS : je pense que si Linux tait  la place de Windows, ils crieraient au scandale, et seraient pro-MS.


Si Linux tait Windows, et Windows tait Linux, je parierais ma chemise que les Linuxiens seraient pro Windows  ::aie:: 

Il est trange de constater le manichisme ambiant Pro/Anti Windows. J'ai Xp et Windows 7 sur ma machine personnelle et j'en suis satisfait. Il est facile d'vacuer un argumentaire en le taxant d'anti-Microsoft. 

Axes d'amlioration pour Windows 8:
avoir la main sur son systme (en mode admin):
pouvoir supprimer le fichier qu'on veut supprimer, killer ce qu'on veut killer, (encore) plus de transparence sur les mises  jour. 



> pouvoir effacer un fichier ou dossier utilis ... -> a s'appelle un verrou, certes des fois a foire, mais ne pas pouvoir effacer par exemple une vido que tu es en train de lire (par mgarde) c'est plutt pratique.


C'est malheureusement aussi trs pratique pour que les virus puissent tranquillement protger leurs fichiers. 
Un simple avertissement pourrait suffire. Ca s'appelle juste ne pas prendre l'utilisateur pour un idiot
communication entre applications:un genre de D-bus  la mode Microsoft, install par dfaut.
fichiers:
Reconnaissance des systmes de fichiers "concurrents", une partition de donnes par dfaut, arrter de vouloir organiser les documents  la place de l'utilisateur (il y a dj du mieux dans Windows 7 avec la bibliothque).
installation:
Je suis pas partisan du one click  ::mrgreen:: , en revanche permettre de restaurer le MBR  la fin de l'installation ce serait sympa, ou alors de chaner sur Grub (on peut toujours rver  ::roll:: ).

Un dictionnaire et une grammaire franaise installs par dfaut:
Ca viterait, a:



> quant  la dfinition grossire de windows que beaucoup apprcie, balay devant votre porte avant de rler, si vous n'aimez pas windows, l'install pas, point barre

----------


## teddyalbina

> Avant de rajouter des effets kikoolol , le multi touch etc .. qui pour moi n'est pas une necessit absolue mais juste un petit plus sympatique, ce serait bien que MS se penche sur les vrais problmes de son OS.
> 
> J'ai lach Windows il y a quelques annes ( sauf pour jouer un peu de temps en temps) pour linux ( ubuntu , debian , opensuse etc...)  cause de plusieurs trucs qui me gonflent rellement sous Windows ( et je suis sur de ne pas tre le seul) et que j'aimerais que MS corrige une bonne fois pour toute :
> 
> l'encodage par dfaut du systeme : qu'ils se decident a faire comme tout le monde (mac os x, linux, bsd ...) arrter de definir par defaut un encodage regional (ex: iso-8859-1) mais plutt l'unicode (utf8 par ex)utiliser des fins de lignes de type unix LF dans les fichiers textes au lieu du CRLFavoir la possibilit de *definir simplement* lors de l'installation l'emplacement par dfaut des dossiers utilisateurs (documents and settings / Users) , programmes (program files) , temp etc ... sur d'autres points de montages sans avoir besoin de bidouiller une install unattend, comme sous unix ( par ex /home sur une deuxieme partition)un vrai bon systeme de fichier qui ne fragmente presque pasune gestion intelligente de la memoire virtuelle : avoir *par defaut* la swap windows sur une autre partition que celle systeme
> de plus je suis assez d'accord avec vintz72 
> 
> 
> Bref avoir un Windows un peu moins Winbouze et un petit peu plus unixien


 
L'encodage de windows c'est UTF-16LE depuis win95
Pourquoi des fins de lignes unix pour qu'elles raison ?
NTFS ne fragmente pratiquement pas d'ailleurs les fs sous linux sont fournis avec un defragmenteur et crois moi qu'il dort pas le dfragmenteur en fait c'est juste une question de politique alors je t'explique tu as trois choix : 

1/ Ne pas dfrag et aller le plus vite possible, et prend  un moment un temps X pour dfrag (Windows en dessous de vista)
2/ Defrag  la vol tu perd en vitesse et tu as l'impression que le fs ne fragmente pas mais (Mac os, linux)
3/ Defrag planifi (windows depuis vista) c'est le mercredi au fait lol

En fait quand tu ajoute un dfragmenteur autre que celui de windows sur vista et sup, quand il te demande si il peut remplacer celui de win en fait il dsactive la tache planifie si bien que jamais le fs n'est defrag rgulirement du coup oui a frag  mort  ::aie:: . Je n'ai plus de defragmenteur depuis que j'ai lach XP et mon hdd est  0.1% de frag j'ai meme install OO defrag pour tre certain et toutes mes partitions sont  0.01%  ::aie:: .

Pour OSX quand un fichier fait plus de 20Mo il n'est pas defrag automatiquement mais lors de la prochaine execution de la tache planifi qui se lance quand tu n'utilise pas la machine  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## teddyalbina

> Windows 8 devrait
> - virer cette notion prhistorique de lettre pour les disques / rseaux, etc. (ce sera pas facile pour garder la compatibilit, mais rien n'est impossible)
> - pouvoir effacer un fichier / dossier qui est ouvert par une application sans que a gueule, comme sous Unix (ex: vous avez l'explorateur de fichiers dans un rpertoire gnr par un compilateur => impossible de faire un clean / install !)
> - intgrer les fonctionnalits de FreeCommander
> - fournir un vrai diteur de texte en standard genre PSPad ou NotePad++ (parce que bon, le notepad windows...)
> - pr-installer un JRE sur tous les postes, comme font tous les autres systmes de la Terre (mais bon, j'ai conscience que a ne va pas dans le sens de Micromou)
> - virer la base de registres, centre de tous les maux de Windows.


Les lettres sont des alias mais tu peux si tu veux faire des "\HardDriveDisk0\Parition0\Window"s si tu veux ou meme "/Windows" pour aller dans le dossier windows  ::aie:: . tu peux mme faire "cd /" ou "cd \"  ::mouarf:: 

Heu non pas comme sous unix les fichiers et rep c'est un dfaut de conception en fait sous unix qui n'a jamais t corrig. Puis tu trouve a logique de supprim un rpertoire utilis par une application ? y'a pas comme un soucis dans le code de ton os  ce niveau ?  ::aie::  Ou encore quand l'application A ouvre un fichier avec des droits en ecriture seule tu trouve normale de pouvoir le virer en meme temps ? Ce n'est pas cohrent comme comportement.

 FreeCommander surtout pas l'os va devenir inutilisable trop d'options tue l'option

Le notepad fait son boulot il n'est pas faire pour coder mais pour prendre de simple note rien d'autre pas besoin de pspad.

Pour le JRE j'en veux pas de cette merde.

La base de registre c'est trs bien le pooling de fichier a suce des ressources pour rien, et avec la BDR les applications peuvent tre au courant en temps relle des modifs de configuration et plein d'autre truc.

----------


## mwerewolf

> windows n'utilise plus depuis belle lurette l'encodage rgional en interne, d'aprs mes tests a serait du utf16-le. ( l'heure d'aujourd'hui, je ne trouve que la console standard qui utilise encore les codepages)
> 
> je vois pas en quoi l'encodage des fins de lignes est vraiment important.
> 
> un vrai bon systeme de fichier qui ne fragmente presque pas -> gros mythe, mais bon, on change pas les ides reus
> 
> une gestion intelligente de la memoire virtuelle : avoir par dfaut la swap windows sur une autre partition que celle systeme -> aucun intrt, c'est sur un autre disque physique que a a de l'intrt (et encore, avec des bcanes  4Go de ram, je vois pas en quoi le swap c'est ncessaire).
> 
> une des raisons que j'aime pas linux c'est juste qu'il n'y pas de lettres soit disant prhistoriques.
> ...


Bien mea culpa, apparement j'aurais choqu les oreilles sensibles des pro -windows avec des propos certes pas assez nuancs mais pas moins veridiques.

Si windows utilise l-UTF16 en interne, pourquoi diable l'OS cre tous les fichiers par defaut en windows CP1252, latin 1 ou autre code regional.

De plus peu importe le type de fin de ligne de texte  condition que tout le monde se mette d'accord sur un standard une bonne fois pour toute. Or mis a part Windows et Mac OS X , presque tous les autres systemes de la famille *nix ont adopt le LF.

Pourquoi je soulve ces 2 questions, peut tre  cause de ... l'interoprabilit!!!

Concernant la fragmentation des fichiers, aprs 1 an d'utilisation d'un linux quelconque, le temps de chargement sur disque reste presque aussi performant qu'au premier jour.
Je ne peux en dire autant  mon grand regret des OS Windows.

Le probleme de la swap windows, c'est qu'tant combin  la fragmentation des fichiers, on est loin d'avoir un systeme particulirement optimis question memoire.

Enfin le probleme de l'intgration de logiciels  (navigateur internet , lecteur media , etc ..) dans l'OS est un faux problme, le vrai problme est la vente lie quasi systmatique d'un OS d'une compagnie tiers avec du matos d'une autre socit mais c'est un autre dbat.

Et oui, hlas la plupart du temps on n'utilise pas Windows par choix ou pour ses qualits mais plutt par contrainte ( compatibilit matriel/driver, logitheque commerciale exclusive, etc ...).
Et mme si windows 7 apporte quelques amliorations, c'est encore loin d'tre la solutions miracle.

Bref mon post n'avait pas spcialement vocation au troll mais plutt pour but de souligner certains dfauts de conception de la famille windows qui s'ils taient corrigs, profiteraient avant tout aux utilisateurs Windows.

----------


## teddyalbina

> Si Linux tait Windows, et Windows tait Linux, je parierais ma chemise que les Linuxiens seraient pro Windows 
> 
> Il est trange de constater le manichisme ambiant Pro/Anti Windows. J'ai Xp et Windows 7 sur ma machine personnelle et j'en suis satisfait. Il est facile d'vacuer un argumentaire en le taxant d'anti-Microsoft. 
> 
> 
> Axes d'amlioration pour Windows 8:
> 
> avoir la main sur son systme (en mode admin):pouvoir supprimer le fichier qu'on veut supprimer, killer ce qu'on veut killer, (encore) plus de transparence sur les mises  jour. 
> 
> ...


Reconnaissance des systmes de fichiers "concurrents" => Impossible parce que  ce moment l tu vas supprimer des fonctionnalits de l'os genre toute les gestion des ACL toutes la gestion des mta donnes et des milliers d'autres trucs dans l'os  ::aie:: . Je parle mme pas niveau scurit tu as une grande partie de l'os qui tomberait en rade etc...

----------


## teddyalbina

> Bien mea culpa, apparement j'aurais choqu les oreilles sensibles des pro -windows avec des propos certes pas assez nuancs mais pas moins veridiques.
> 
> Si windows utilise l-UTF16 en interne, pourquoi diable l'OS cre tous les fichiers par defaut en windows CP1252, latin 1 ou autre code regional.
> 
> De plus peu importe le type de fin de ligne de texte  condition que tout le monde se mette d'accord sur un standard une bonne fois pour toute. Or mis a part Windows et Mac OS X , presque tous les autres systemes de la famille *nix ont adopt le LF.
> 
> Pourquoi je soulve ces 2 questions, peut tre  cause de ... l'interoprabilit!!!
> 
> Concernant la fragmentation des fichiers, aprs 1 an d'utilisation d'un linux quelconque, le temps de chargement sur disque reste presque aussi performant qu'au premier jour.
> ...


La gestion de la mmoire de windows a t compltement revue dans vista, sous xp elle tait archaique mais plus maintenant.

Pour les fichiers persos  part le notepad qui propose ansi par dfaut... Windows gre trs bien jusqu'a l'utf-32. Ah si la vieille console obsolte cmd utilise une encodage OEM. Mais la nouvelle console (powershell) tourne en UTF-16LE. D'ailleurs dotnet les chaines de caractres sont en utf-16le de meme pour le simple Char

Pour la frag voir mon autre post

----------


## stardeath

merci de corriger mon orthographe, je sais d'ailleurs pas comment le prendre, peut tre remettre l'orthographe et la grammaire  la fac (je suis la preuve que j'en ai besoin), mais ce n'est pas le dbat.





> C'est malheureusement aussi trs pratique pour que les virus puissent tranquillement protger leurs fichiers.
> Un simple avertissement pourrait suffire. Ca s'appelle juste ne pas prendre l'utilisateur pour un idiot


le problme se situe toujours entre la chaise et le clavier, donc oui je prends les utilisateurs pour des dbiles, moi y compris, faire une mauvaise manip est trs vite arrive. ensuite il suffit juste de fermer l'application qui a pos le verrou et retenter une suppression, je vois pas o est le problme (sauf bug, mais l, c'est pas de bol)





> Si windows utilise l-UTF16 en interne, pourquoi diable l'OS cre tous les fichiers par defaut en windows CP1252, latin 1 ou autre code regional.


a, a m'intresse, parce que je vois pas trop de quels fichiers tu parle, si tu pouvais clairer ma lanterne ^^





> De plus peu importe le type de fin de ligne de texte  condition que tout le monde se mette d'accord sur un standard une bonne fois pour toute. Or mis a part Windows et Mac OS X , presque tous les autres systemes de la famille *nix ont adopt le LF.


tu donnes la rponses toi mme, tous les *nix utilisent le mme code parce que justement ils font partis de la famille des *nix.


je ne considre pas ton post comme du troll, juste que ce que tu soulve me profiterait pas le moins du monde.

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> Reconnaissance des systmes de fichiers "concurrents" => Impossible parce que  ce moment l tu vas supprimer des fonctionnalits de l'os genre toute les gestion des ACL toutes la gestion des mta donnes et des milliers d'autres trucs dans l'os . Je parle mme pas niveau scurit tu as une grande partie de l'os qui tomberait en rade etc...


Gestion des ACL: des droits par dfaut, sans possibilit de modification, a me suffirait amplement. Je parle d'interoprabilit pas de compatibilit  100%.

Niveau scurit: dis en davantage a m'intresse.

Ltools, Explore2fs font dj le boulot. Ca poserait souis de les mettre en natif ?

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> le problme se situe toujours entre la chaise et le clavier


Maxime de dveloppeur contestable.



> donc oui je prends les utilisateurs pour des dbiles, moi y compris, faire une mauvaise manip est trs vite arrive. ensuite il suffit juste de fermer l'application qui a pos le verrou et retenter une suppression, je vois pas o est le problme (sauf bug, mais l, c'est pas de bol)


Encore faut-il trouver le processus. Perso, je trouve a lourd d'avoir  redmarrer en mode diagnostic, en mode sans chec, ou sur un autre OS pour...
supprimer un fichier.

----------


## FailMan

> Encore faut-il trouver le processus. Perso, je trouve a lourd d'avoir  redmarrer en mode diagnostic, en mode sans chec, ou sur un autre OS pour...
> supprimer un fichier.


Pour tout le reste, il y a Unlocker  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

J'ai vot autre :
Avoir une vrai politique de marketing non bas sur un historique de vente li.
Car je rejoins je sais plus qui, qui a dit il y a quelques posts : "si vous n'aimez pas Windows ne l'installez pas".

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> Pour tout le reste, il y a Unlocker


 ::ccool::  C'est le genre d'outil qui devrait faire partie des utilitaires fournis d'office avec Windows 8

----------


## stardeath

> Maxime de dveloppeur contestable.


contestable? pas des masses, aux dernires nouvelles ceux sont encore des Hommes qui programment, et dsol de te le dire, mais si tu es capable d'crire un code ou de fabriquer quelque chose exempt de tout dfaut, je dis chapeau.
de plus mme si tu es sans dfaut, l'informatique n'est pas encore fait seulement pour les informaticiens, des gens normaux s'en servent aussi, et l'uac (ainsi que le reste des protections plus ou moins contraignantes) provient entre autre du fait que windows est un os pour monsieur tout le monde.
je prfrais avant tout ce bazar mais windows n'tait pas assez scuris aux dires de certains.





> Encore faut-il trouver le processus. Perso, je trouve a lourd d'avoir  redmarrer en mode diagnostic, en mode sans chec, ou sur un autre OS pour...
> supprimer un fichier.


mouais a c'est vite dit, j'ai jamais redmarr ma machine pour supprimer un fichier rcalcitrant.

et comme a a t dit avant, microsoft ne peut pas mettre ce qu'il veut dans son os, donc mme si unlocker est bien pratique, va falloir continuer  aller le tlcharger ...


ce que j'attends de windows?
- virer les dernires reliques de gestion 16bits
- faire quelque chose pour le fameux dossier winsxs
- interdire l'accs  la base de registre aux soft installs (ils n'ont qu' stocker leurs fichiers de config dans leurs rpertoires d'install)
- une gestion plus fine du PATH

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bien mea culpa, apparement j'aurais choqu les oreilles sensibles des pro -windows avec des propos certes pas assez nuancs mais pas moins veridiques.


Non, a ne nous choque pas ! C'est que c'est un peu caricatural, c'est tout, mais on a l'habitude !




> De plus peu importe le type de fin de ligne de texte  condition que tout le monde se mette d'accord sur un standard une bonne fois pour toute. Or mis a part Windows et Mac OS X , presque tous les autres systemes de la famille *nix ont adopt le LF.
> Pourquoi je soulve ces 2 questions, peut tre  cause de ... l'interoprabilit!!!


C'est vrai a ! Pourquoi les 2 OS reprsentant  eux 2 99% des parts de march n'adopte pas ce qui est utilis par le % restant ? Tu ne te trompes pas l ? Pourquoi Linux, bien plus rcent que Windows, ne s'est-il pas directement align sur ce dernier pour augmenter sa compatibilit ?




> Concernant la fragmentation des fichiers, aprs 1 an d'utilisation d'un linux quelconque, le temps de chargement sur disque reste presque aussi performant qu'au premier jour.
> Je ne peux en dire autant  mon grand regret des OS Windows.


Qu'appelles-tu le temps de chargement sur disque ?




> Le probleme de la swap windows, c'est qu'tant combin  la fragmentation des fichiers, on est loin d'avoir un systeme particulirement optimis question memoire.


Le principe du swap Windows vaut  mon sens celui de Linux, non ?




> Enfin le probleme de l'intgration de logiciels  (navigateur internet , lecteur media , etc ..) dans l'OS est un faux problme, le vrai problme est la vente lie quasi systmatique d'un OS d'une compagnie tiers avec du matos d'une autre socit mais c'est un autre dbat.
> 
> Et oui, hlas la plupart du temps on n'utilise pas Windows par choix ou pour ses qualits mais plutt par contrainte ( compatibilit matriel/driver, logitheque commerciale exclusive, etc ...).
> Et mme si windows 7 apporte quelques amliorations, c'est encore loin d'tre la solutions miracle.


Toujours les mmes arguements. "Windows c'est tellement nul que personne n'en veut et les gens ne l'utilisent que par obligation !".  ::roll::  a t'tonnera peut-tre, mais des gens achtent Windows, et ne veulent pas de Linux !




> Bref mon post n'avait pas spcialement vocation au troll mais plutt pour but de souligner certains dfauts de conception de la famille windows qui s'ils taient corrigs, profiteraient avant tout aux utilisateurs Windows.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> Toujours les mmes arguements. "Windows c'est tellement nul que personne n'en veut et les gens ne l'utilisent que par obligation !".  a t'tonnera peut-tre, mais des gens achtent Windows, et ne veulent pas de Linux !


C'est sur il y en a, mais soyons honntes, la plupart des gens ne savent pas qu'il existe d'autre OS. Et j'aimerai bien savoir (pour ma culture personnelle) ce que reprsente le pourcentage de vente de Windows en boite et ceux dj installs sur les ordinateurs. Parce que comme tu le dis ceux qui vont l'acheter en boite, au moins a dmontre un certain choix de leur part.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est sur il y en a, mais soyons honntes, la plupart des gens ne savent pas qu'il existe d'autre OS. Et j'aimerai bien savoir (pour ma culture personnelle) ce que reprsente le pourcentage de vente de Windows en boite et ceux dj installs sur les ordinateurs. Parce que comme tu le dis ceux qui vont l'acheter en boite, au moins a dmontre un certain choix de leur part.


Ce serait intressant en effet, mais pas probant. C'est vrai qu'acheter Windows en boite alors qu'on l'a eu avec son nouveau PC n'est pas vraiment utile. Quant  acheter la nouvelle version de Windows pour remplacer celle que l'on a eu avec l'achat de son PC, n'est pas courant non plus. La plupart des gens n'ont pas envie de migrer, car ils n'aiment pas les changements. "Le nouveau Windows ? Ben on verra avec le nouveau PC !" C'est une phrase que j'entends souvent. Et puis il y a ceux qui connaisse un copain un peu bidouilleur qui va leur fourguer une version pirate !  ::roll::  
Je pense que si les PC taient vendus sans OS, beaucoup de gens prendraient Linux pour son cot gratuit, et puis... beaucoup reviendrait vers Windows parce qu'ils n'arriveraient pas s'en sortir avec Linux ! Les habitudes sont difficiles  changer, et il faut penser que tout ceux qui ont un ordinateur, n'ont pas  leur cot une personne qui s'y connait ! Ils achtent des logiciels en magasin et les installent en arrivant chez eux. Ils placent la galette dans le mange disque et roule ma poule ! S'ils ont Linux ... MUUUUUP !

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> contestable? pas des masses


Une premiere interpretation que je conteste c'est celle que tu en as faite pour soutenir la theorie de l'utilisateur imbecile. 
Beaucoup d'erreurs de conception aboutissant a une ergonomie calamiteuse naissent du "complexe de superiorite du developpeur sur l'utilisateur". En d'autres termes: "je vais l'empecher de faire cette action car de toute facon je pense que l'utilisateur n'en n'aura pas besoin, et moi, developpeur, je sais mieux que l'utilisateur les fonctionnalites dont il aura besoin."

Ensuite de maniere rigoureuse, une machine fait des erreurs, et de nombreux algorithmes sont la justement pour les detecter et/ou les corriger. (cf reseau...)

----------


## Mens Pervincet

> - interdire l'accs  la base de registre aux soft installs (ils n'ont qu' stocker leurs fichiers de config dans leurs rpertoires d'install)


Comment qu'on fait pour lancer l'appli au demarrage, ouvrir tel type de fichier avec l'appli, j'en passe ...  ::aie:: ?

----------


## smyley

Comme a tourne on va finir par sortir que c'est mieux sous Mac, o pour chaque fichier, on a un fichier .truc cre  ct qui dcrit le fichier  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Une premiere interpretation que je conteste c'est celle que tu en as faite pour soutenir la theorie de l'utilisateur imbecile. 
> Beaucoup d'erreurs de conception aboutissant a une ergonomie calamiteuse naissent du "complexe de superiorite du developpeur sur l'utilisateur". En d'autres termes: "je vais l'empecher de faire cette action car de toute facon je pense que l'utilisateur n'en n'aura pas besoin, et moi, developpeur, je sais mieux que l'utilisateur les fonctionnalites dont il aura besoin."
> 
> Ensuite de maniere rigoureuse, une machine fait des erreurs, et de nombreux algorithmes sont la justement pour les detecter et/ou les corriger. (cf reseau...)


En mme temps, tout le monde n'est pas capable de comprendre l'informatique parfaitement. Tout comme nous ne serions pas forcment apte  comprendre toutes les donnes abstraites d'un compte de bilan. Chacun son mtier. Et par dfaut il est prfrable de considrer l'utilisateur comme "dumb" et de lui limiter les erreurs possible par une trop grande libert dans ses actions.

Ensuite, il y a aussi le fait que dans les projets, le dveloppeur n'est pas le seul  prendre les dcisions. A mon travail par exemple, la "haute sphre intellectuelle" prend des dcisions de conception d'applications et on a pas notre mot  dire sur les utilisations et sur la gestion de l'interface. "Ils veulent a, ils auront a".

----------


## mizuka

Windows 8 n'est qu'un nom de code pour l'instant. A mon grand avis il aura un autre nom tout comme Vista s'appelait Longhorn lors de son dveloppement.

Ce que j'attends de Windows 8 ?

- Une exclusivit 64 bits. Les processeurs 128 bits vont bientt voir le jour dans le march grand public et le 32 bits commence  se faire vieux. A mon grand avis 2012 sera une anne de rvolution technologique et il est temps de faire disparatre les anciens concepts. Mais le problme c'est que les dveloppeurs ne se sont pas tous dcids  coder leur applications en 64 bits et bon nombre d'entre elles sont encore en 32 bits. Tous les processeurs actuels disposent d'un jeu d'instructions 64 bits. Il n'y  donc aucune raison de s'intresser davantage au 32 bits. Certes il reste encore des utilisateurs qui disposent d'anciennes machines, mais ce n'est plus les prix actuels qui les dissuaderont de ne pas acheter une nouvelle machine.

- La possibilit de rgler un fond d'cran sur chaque cran lorsqu'on en dispose de plusieurs, sans ncessairement disposer de plusieurs cartes graphiques. Arrtez moi si je me trompe  ce sujet.

- Rduire les prix. De toute facon la politique d'aujourd'hui c'est : du fric, du fric et encore du fric. Seven est apparu pour effacer l'chec de Vista, mais les prix de Seven sont trop levs pour un OS qui reprend les concepts de son prdcesseur, les corrige et les amliorent.

----------


## stardeath

> Comment qu'on fait pour lancer l'appli au demarrage, ouvrir tel type de fichier avec l'appli, j'en passe ... ?


effectivement je n'ai pas t jusqu'au bout de ma pense, je suis d'accord avec toi sur les associations de fichier, le dmarrage un peu moins, il y a un dossier "startup" (m'en rappelle plus du nom en franais), ensuite je proposerai pas a si les applications en se dsinstallant nettoyais bien leurs salets.

et vu comment la base de registre est un lment sensible, autant limiter au maximum les accs non ncessaires.

----------


## teddyalbina

> C'est marrant ces gens qui n'aiment pas Windows parce que c'est pas un Unix


Clair en plus quand tu vois les dfauts de conception des UNIX like ...

----------


## Michal

en parlant d'unix, ce serait bien d'avoir une ligne de commande digne de ce nom : l'historique conserv mme aprs la fermeture de la console et un copier/coller "intelligent". actuellement, faut faire un clic droit pour accder  la slection et la slection se fait en dessinant la zone de slection : c'est logique de prendre 15 caractres d'une ligne et les 15 juste en dessous => il est plus logique de slectionner les lignes (comme sous word) !

peut-tre que je sais pas utiliser cmd ou powershell correctement mais j'ai rien trouv parlant de ces "problmes"  ::(:

----------


## teddyalbina

> en parlant d'unix, ce serait bien d'avoir une ligne de commande digne de ce nom : l'historique conserv mme aprs la fermeture de la console et un copier/coller "intelligent". actuellement, faut faire un clic droit pour accder  la slection et la slection se fait en dessinant la zone de slection : c'est logique de prendre 15 caractres d'une ligne et les 15 juste en dessous => il est plus logique de slectionner les lignes (comme sous word) !
> 
> peut-tre que je sais pas utiliser cmd ou powershell correctement mais j'ai rien trouv parlant de ces "problmes"


 
J'ai rien compris

----------


## smyley

> en parlant d'unix, ce serait bien d'avoir une ligne de commande digne de ce nom


L'utilisation de Linux est souvent base sur la console et a se sent (tout est fait pour avoir une console agrable, et accder aux composants systmes avec).

Windows n'est pas btit dans le mme esprit, la console n'est pas du tout la base du systme (mme si on utilise des scripts).

C'est deux architectures diffrents. Il faudrait arrter de vouloir faire de Windows un Unix.

----------


## nka07

c'est pas vrai koi, je suis encore avec vista, je tente de rassembler les sous necessaire pour windows 7 qu'on me parle deja de windows 8, il ne font pas dans la dentelle microsoft; je me sens tout embrouill et dbord  la fois, franchement, si on doit suivre comme a,  ce rythme on sera  bout de souffle des OS microsoft

----------


## FailMan

> c'est pas vrai koi, je suis encore avec vista, je tente de rassembler les sous necessaire pour windows 7 qu'on me parle deja de windows 8, il ne font pas dans la dentelle microsoft; je me sens tout embrouill et dbord  la fois, franchement, si on doit suivre comme a,  ce rythme on sera  bout de souffle des OS microsoft


Sinon il y a ce qu'on appelle des licences OEM, tu changes d'OS en mme temps que de PC, donc si tu es avec Vista, reste sur Vista et tu changeras d'OS quand tu changeras de PC  :;):

----------


## deadalnix

> C'est deux architectures diffrents. Il faudrait arrter de vouloir faire de Windows un Unix.


C'est pourtant ce que presque tout le monde demande, et ce vers quoi va microsoft.

Enfin plutt l'ide c'est de faire comme les unix mais ne pas pareil (faudrait pas tre compatible non plus). C'est ce qu'on a observ  chaque changement majeur d'architecture des windows.

PS: Avoir une console digne de ce nom n'empche pas de faire un systme qui ne soit pas orient vers la console. MacOS en est un trs bon exemple : la plupart des mac users ignorent tout de la puissance de leur terminal.

----------


## smyley

> PS: Avoir une console digne de ce nom n'empche pas de faire un systme qui ne soit pas orient vers la console.


Il y a justement PowerShell qui sert  a.

----------


## totorigolo

Pour moi le top du top serait l'installation style linux et une baisse des prix.

----------


## vg-matrix

::salut::  tout le monde, mme si c'est loin d'tre possible, je souhaite voir un OS rcent de chez Microsoft Coutant moins de 100 euros pour la version professionnelle  et pouvant fonctionner sur des machines possdant de petites configurations (par exemple puissance de processeur < 1 Go, moins de 512 Mo de RAM et utilisant un espace d'installation infrieur  5 Go).

Vivement de tout cur  ::ccool::

----------


## FailMan

> Pour moi le top du top serait l'installation style linux.


C'est  dire ? Celle toute complique o on te demande de faire trente-mille partitions ?  ::aie::   ::haha:: 




> tout le monde, mme si c'est loin d'tre possible, je souhaite voir un OS rcent de chez Microsoft Coutant moins de 100 euros pour la version professionnelle  et pouvant fonctionner sur des machines possdant de petites configurations (par exemple puissance de processeur < 1 Go, moins de 512 Mo de RAM et utilisant un espace d'installation infrieur  5 Go).
> 
> Vivement de tout cur


Je pense que c'est malheureusement pas possible, puisque dsormais on a tellement avanc dans les capacits et technologies, que l'on ne peut plus rien faire pour les machines d'il y a 5 ou 6 ans qui sont dpasses, il faut savoir vivre avec son temps et racheter une machine si on veut le dernier OS, tout comme tu ne pourra pas demander  une R5 d'avoir les quipements d'agrment et de scurit d'une BMW de 2009.

----------


## yoyo88

> C'est  dire ? Celle toute complique o on te demande de faire trente-mille partitions ?  
> 
> 
> 
> Je pense que c'est malheureusement pas possible, puisque dsormais on a tellement avanc dans les capacits et technologies, que l'on ne peut plus rien faire pour les machines d'il y a 5 ou 6 ans qui sont dpasses, il faut savoir vivre avec son temps et racheter une machine si on veut le dernier OS, tout comme tu ne pourra pas demander  une R5 d'avoir les quipements d'agrment et de scurit d'une BMW de 2009.


et la logan dans tous sa?  ::lol::

----------


## trenton

> C'est  dire ? Celle toute complique o on te demande de faire trente-mille partitions ?


Non on parle de l'autre, celle ou les seules questions c'est "vous voulez installer dans quelle langue ?" et "vous voulez utiliser quel fuseau horaire ?", des questions trs complexes, plus complexe par exemple que de devoir installer les drivers  la main comme sous Windows...   :;): 




> Je pense que c'est malheureusement pas possible, puisque dsormais on a tellement avanc dans les capacits et technologies, que l'on ne peut plus rien faire pour les machines d'il y a 5 ou 6 ans qui sont dpasses, il faut savoir vivre avec son temps et racheter une machine si on veut le dernier OS, tout comme tu ne pourra pas demander  une R5 d'avoir les quipements d'agrment et de scurit d'une BMW de 2009.


 ::lol::

----------


## FailMan

> Non on parle de l'autre, celle ou les seules questions c'est "vous voulez installer dans quelle langue ?" et "vous voulez utiliser quel fuseau horaire ?", des questions trs complexes, plus complexe par exemple que de devoir installer les drivers  la main comme sous Windows...


Les drivers ne s'installent pas  la main sous Windows (sauf si tu les rcupres du site du constructeur), tu as des drivers disponibles pour une grande majorit de matriel, lors de l'installation. J'ai rarement eu  aller chercher des drivers sur les sites des constructeurs, tout tant dj intgr  l'OS.
On peut pas en dire pareil de Linux  ::haha::  il a jamais voulu m'installer les drivers graphiques et wifi (j'ai d passer par Ndiswrapper) pour mon laptop  ::aie:: 




> 


Je parlais dans le cas de Windows, aprs pour Linux j'en sais rien.




> et la logan dans tous sa?


La logan, c'est autre chose, c'est pas dpass, a n'inclus rien de superflu, nuance  :;):

----------


## trenton

> Je parlais dans le cas de Windows, aprs pour Linux j'en sais rien.


Tu ne sais pas mais tu te permet de critiquer beaucoup... T'as pas mieux  faire ?

----------


## FR119492

Bonjour  tous!
Cette fois, je crois bien que je vais scandaliser tout le monde. Mais croyez-moi, mon point de vue n'est pas avant tout celui d'un dinosaure de l'informatique, mais bien plutt celui d'un individualiste forcen.
Je suis le et le seul propritaire de mon ordinateur; j'exige donc d'tre aussi le seul matre  bord, en particulier en ce qui concerne son (ses) ventuelle(s) interface(s) graphique(s). Il n'appartient donc ni  l'quipe de Microsoft, ni  celles des diverses variantes de Linux de dcider  ma place, ni de gaspiller la place en mmoire pour des ressources dont je n'ai pas besoin. La solution que je prconise est donc la suivante: initialement, l'ordinateur est quip par dfaut d'un systme d'exploitation minimal (maximum 64 k), du type de CP/M ou MS-DOS, qui permet de travailler en mode texte, dispose d'un petit diteur et permet d'appeler, au dmarrage ou sur demande, des scripts stocks dans des fichiers *.bat*, en particulier un *autoexec.bat*, ces fichiers pouvant tre crits et modifis  volont par l'utilisateur. Des scripts particuliers seraient fournis, qui permettraient de dmarrer  choix l'une ou l'autre des versions successives de Windows, de Linux ou rien du tout.
Jean-Marc Blanc




> Va ton chemin, voyageur, et imite si tu le peux l'homme qui dfendit la libert envers et contre tout.
> Jonathan Swift (1667 - 1745)

----------


## trenton

> Bonjour  tous!
> Cette fois, je crois bien que je vais scandaliser tout le monde. Mais croyez-moi, mon point de vue n'est pas avant tout celui d'un dinosaure de l'informatique, mais bien plutt celui d'un individualiste forcen.
> Je suis le et le seul propritaire de mon ordinateur; j'exige donc d'tre aussi le seul matre  bord, en particulier en ce qui concerne son (ses) ventuelle(s) interface(s) graphique(s). Il n'appartient donc ni  l'quipe de Microsoft, ni  celles des diverses variantes de Linux de dcider  ma place, ni de gaspiller la place en mmoire pour des ressources dont je n'ai pas besoin. La solution que je prconise est donc la suivante: initialement, l'ordinateur est quip par dfaut d'un systme d'exploitation minimal (maximum 64 k), du type de CP/M ou MS-DOS, qui permet de travailler en mode texte, dispose d'un petit diteur et permet d'appeler, au dmarrage ou sur demande, des scripts stocks dans des fichiers *.bat*, en particulier un *autoexec.bat*, ces fichiers pouvant tre crits et modifis  volont par l'utilisateur. Des scripts particuliers seraient fournis, qui permettraient de dmarrer  choix l'une ou l'autre des versions successives de Windows, de Linux ou rien du tout.
> Jean-Marc Blanc


Heu, avec GNU-Linux il est tout  fait possible de ne pas lancer d'interface graphique par dfaut en changeant le run level..

----------


## Lyche

Mais vous pensez vraiment qu'un particulier en a quelque chose  foutre de savoir qu'il peut dmarrer en mode console ou en mode graphique?

----------


## trenton

> Mais vous pensez vraiment qu'un particulier en a quelque chose  foutre de savoir qu'il peut dmarrer en mode console ou en mode graphique?


Ah, il n'y a donc que les particuliers qui utilisent Windows ?
Ou bien il n'y a que des particuliers qui frquente ce forum ?

----------


## Lyche

> Ah, il n'y a donc que les particuliers qui utilisent Windows ?
> Ou bien il n'y a que des particuliers qui frquente ce forum ?


Non, mais les professionnels ils font leurs choix en connaissance de cause.

----------


## Jack Sparrow

Par piti, vivement un systme pour cloisonner les installations et les excutions.

Quelqu'un a parl de limiter les accs  la base de registre, pour des raisons de rtrocompatibilit, ce serait surtout bien de pouvoir crer des cloisons (avec une propre base de registre) pour pouvoir y installer des programmes (qui ne pourront pas foutre le bordel ailleurs que dans sa cloison)

-> Si c'est un virus, rien n'est touch  part la cloison
-> Si la dinstallation est pourrave, on peut supprimer compltement la cloison

C'est un peu quivalent  avoir une VM pour des groupes d'applications.

Ca permettrait galement d'installer des logiciels qui demandent  tre admin alors qu'ils en ont pas besoin (c'est  dire 95% des logiciels)

----------


## FailMan

> Tu ne sais pas mais tu te permet de critiquer beaucoup... T'as pas mieux  faire ?


Si, je sais.

Ton smiley faisait rfrence  mon post o je disais qu'au bout de 5 ou 6 ans, on ne pouvait plus esprer installer le Windows dernier cri.
J'ai rpondu  cela en disant que pour Linux, je ne savais pas si on pouvait l'installer dans une version la plus rcente sur un PC relativement vieux.

Par contre, je sais trs bien  quel point une installation Linux est casse-pieds, on te demande des paquets en veux-tu en voil, des interfaces graphiques en veux-tu en voil, sans compter le systme de partitionnement incomprhensible, dans lequel on a peur de bousiller sa partition Windows, et enfin, une installation dans laquelle il manque parfois des drivers...
L je critique parce que je sais de quoi je parle.

La diffrence est l. J'ai pas critiqu Linux sur son fonctionnement sur de vieilles bcanes parce que je sais pas de quoi il retourne. Je critique Linux sur son installation parce que je sais de quoi il retourne. Point.  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> La diffrence est l. J'ai pas critiqu Linux sur son fonctionnement sur de vieilles bcanes parce que je sais pas de quoi il retourne. Je critique Linux sur son installation parce que je sais de quoi il retourne. Point.


J'avais essay il y a quelques temps d'installer un Linux sur un vieux portable HP, et aucune des distributions que j'avais essay n'avait voulu s'installer (le PC tournait pourtant sous XP home, lentement, certes, mais tournait )

----------


## trenton

> J'avais essay il y a quelques temps d'installer un Linux sur un vieux portable HP, et aucune des distributions que j'avais essay n'avait voulu s'installer (le PC tournait pourtant sous XP home, lentement, certes, mais tournait )


Tu as peut tre pas essay les bonnes, tu as essay de prendre conseil dans un install party ou chez un professionnel de l'informatique ?

----------


## dams78

> Si, je sais.
> 
> Ton smiley faisait rfrence  mon post o je disais qu'au bout de 5 ou 6 ans, on ne pouvait plus esprer installer le Windows dernier cri.
> J'ai rpondu  cela en disant que pour Linux, je ne savais pas si on pouvait l'installer dans une version la plus rcente sur un PC relativement vieux.
> 
> Par contre, je sais trs bien  quel point une installation Linux est casse-pieds, on te demande des paquets en veux-tu en voil, des interfaces graphiques en veux-tu en voil, sans compter le systme de partitionnement incomprhensible, dans lequel on a peur de bousiller sa partition Windows, et enfin, une installation dans laquelle il manque parfois des drivers...
> L je critique parce que je sais de quoi je parle.
> 
> La diffrence est l. J'ai pas critiqu Linux sur son fonctionnement sur de vieilles bcanes parce que je sais pas de quoi il retourne. Je critique Linux sur son installation parce que je sais de quoi il retourne. Point.


Non mais srieux... le pire c'est que t'as du essayer d'installer Ubuntu je suis sr? Le partitionnement sous Debian propose un choix "assistant" justement pour les personnes qui ne savent pas comment faire, quand  l'installation des paquets c'est pareil il y a un choix "installation classique". Alors arrter de vouloir faire croire que son installation "de base" est complique.

Pour ce qui est d'installer un Linux rcent, bah moi j'ai un Thinkpad X24 sous Debian, j'avais mme le dernier kde4 dessus, mais j'ai prfrer mettre xfce histoire de le tester. 
Alors oui vous pouvez tre fan de Windows mais reconnaissez au moins que c'est un gouffre de puissance et que mme si le noyau Linux n'est plus aussi lger qu'avant il reste quand mme super optimis  ct!

----------


## Floral

Pour couper court  tout argument fallacieux concernant le processus d'installation de windows/linux. Personnellement je n'ai jamais fait l'exprience d'un problme bloquant que ce soit pour l'un ou pour l'autre. Dans tous les cas on met le CD on excute l'assistant d'installation et miracle... quelques minutes plus tard on a un systme prt et fonctionnel, avec plus ou moins de logiciels pr-installs.
Enfin en ce qui concerne la profusion de paquet sous debian/ubuntu, je ne vois pas en quoi cela est gnant, personne n'impose qui que ce soit  les installer. Je trouve juste que c'est plus pratique d'installer des paquet via dpt sur internet que ce soit steam (par exemple) pour les logiciels propritaires ou launchpad pour du libre, plutt que de me tapper 1h d'all-retour  la Fnac ou au Virgin pour rcuprer l'quivalent CD/DVD. Mais bon je suis une feignante.

----------


## smyley

> plutt que de me tapper 1h d'all-retour  la Fnac ou au Virgin pour rcuprer l'quivalent CD/DVD.


Heuuuuuuuu  ::koi:: 

Un truc dingue : on peut aussi tlcharger des logiciels (et mme les acheter en ligne et les tlcharger ensuite pour les payants) pour Windows ! Si si !

D'ailleurs, je vois pas pourquoi tu devrais tre oblig d'aller  la Fnac, je vois pas trop. Tu parles d'installer des logiciels libres je suppose (ben oui, Linux, l'esprit, toussa ...). En quoi on peux pas en trouver sur Internet pour Windows ? genre ... je sais pas, telecharger.com ?

----------


## stardeath

> Alors oui vous pouvez tre fan de Windows mais reconnaissez au moins que c'est un gouffre de puissance et que mme si le noyau Linux n'est plus aussi lger qu'avant il reste quand mme super optimis  ct!


personne n'a jamais dit que windows tait lger, par contre vous cherchez tous  nous convaincre que linux c'est facile, user friendly et autre alors que non, toujours pas, et c'est encore loin d'avoir le niveau d'un windows ou pire d'un mac os x.

j'en revient toujours  ma dernire install de ubuntu 9.04 qui a dur 3h30 sur un p4 2.5 GHz !!!
suivi de l'install des pilotes de ma ati 9600, redmarrage et plus rien.

je veux bien que maintenant on est loin de l'poque o il fallait recompiler son noyau pour la moindre broutille, mais on est toujours pas au niveau de l'install de windows qui, sur le mme pc que prcdemment, ne prend que 40 minutes.

je suis surement un cas isol sur ce coup, mais mme  l'utilisation, linux c'est vraiment loin d'un long fleuve tranquille.





> Par piti, vivement un systme pour cloisonner les installations et les excutions.
> 
> Quelqu'un a parl de limiter les accs  la base de registre, pour des raisons de rtrocompatibilit, ce serait surtout bien de pouvoir crer des cloisons (avec une propre base de registre) pour pouvoir y installer des programmes (qui ne pourront pas foutre le bordel ailleurs que dans sa cloison)
> 
> -> Si c'est un virus, rien n'est touch  part la cloison
> -> Si la dinstallation est pourrave, on peut supprimer compltement la cloison
> 
> C'est un peu quivalent  avoir une VM pour des groupes d'applications.
> 
> Ca permettrait galement d'installer des logiciels qui demandent  tre admin alors qu'ils en ont pas besoin (c'est  dire 95% des logiciels)


a j'acquiesce, il faut limiter l'accs de la bdr a tous les logiciels qui ont tendance  mettre des salets dedans.

----------


## FR119492

> Mais vous pensez vraiment qu'un particulier en a quelque chose  foutre de savoir qu'il peut dmarrer en mode console ou en mode graphique?


Eh oui! J'utilise le mme PC pour taper des documents  l'aide de OpenOffice ou de LaTeX, ce pour quoi une interface graphique est bien agrable, et pour calculer des champs magntique par la mthode des lments finis, pour laquelle je veux disposer de toute la mmoire vive sans qu'ne partie importante de celle-ci soit encombres de choses que je n'utilise pas. Maintenant, il n'est pas exclu que je sois un cas trs "particulier".
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Eh oui! J'utilise le mme PC pour taper des documents  l'aide de OpenOffice ou de LaTeX, ce pour quoi une interface graphique est bien agrable, et pour calculer des champs magntique par la mthode des lments finis, pour laquelle je veux disposer de toute la mmoire vive sans qu'ne partie importante de celle-ci soit encombres de choses que je n'utilise pas. Maintenant, il n'est pas exclu que je sois un cas trs "particulier".
> Jean-Marc Blanc


Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que tu n'as pas le profile de M. Toulemonde !  :;): 

Et franchement, j'ai eu a faire de la maintenance tlphonique sur un vieux logiciel  une poque (sous Win98) et qui ncessitait des manipulations avec une fentre DOS, et je peux vous dire que les M. et Mme Toulemonde, ne sont pas  l'aise du tout avec la console. Et je ne pense pas qu'ils seraient plus  l'aise avec la console Linux qu'ils l'taient avec celle de Windows !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Eh oui! J'utilise le mme PC pour taper des documents  l'aide de OpenOffice ou de LaTeX, ce pour quoi une interface graphique est bien agrable, et pour calculer des champs magntique par la mthode des lments finis, pour laquelle je veux disposer de toute la mmoire vive sans qu'ne partie importante de celle-ci soit encombres de choses que je n'utilise pas. Maintenant, il n'est pas exclu que je sois un cas trs "particulier".
> Jean-Marc Blanc


Mais arrte, si tu es ici c'est que tu as un minimum de connaissance de l'informatique. Faut pas pousser mm dans les orties non plus. Tu crois que mon pre ou ma mre utilisent un PC dans le mme but que toi? Restons srieux 5minutes quand mme.

----------


## Floral

> Heuuuuuuuu 
> 
> Un truc dingue : on peut aussi tlcharger des logiciels (et mme les acheter en ligne et les tlcharger ensuite pour les payants) pour Windows ! Si si !
> 
> D'ailleurs, je vois pas pourquoi tu devrais tre oblig d'aller  la Fnac, je vois pas trop. Tu parles d'installer des logiciels libres je suppose (ben oui, Linux, l'esprit, toussa ...). En quoi on peux pas en trouver sur Internet pour Windows ? genre ... je sais pas, telecharger.com ?


Non, je disais juste que j'avais pas envie d'avoir  me dplacer si j'ai une solution quivalente  tlcharger. Je trouvais juste absurde l'argument qui consiste  dire: "Ah! y'a plein de paquet logiciel, je suis perdu, c'est la fin du monde". Je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait un des avantage du libre par rapport au propritaire. Je ne faisais que rpondre aux arguments de JohnPetrucci.

En ce qui concerne la rponse de FR119492, je ne la trouve plutt pertinante puique qu'il rpond  une question qui nous est pose  nous, dveloppeur "Qu'attendez vous de Windows 8?" et pas "Que pensez vous que M. Tout-le-monde attend de Windows 8?". Moi je sais que je passe souvent entre 7 et Karmik, et ce qui m'empche de rester sous 7, trs bon OS au demeurant, c'est le fait de n'avoir qu'un seul espace de travail. Mais a je l'ai dj dit, c'est ce que j'attends de Windows 8.
Ceci dit je suis tout  fait d'accord avec vous lorsque vous parlez de ce qu'attends M. Toutlemonde, vu que Windows se veut "grand public".

Maintenant dans le cade de mon travail, j'ai t amen  administrer un serveur Windows 2008 (parce que mon entreprise est partenaire Microsoft) que je connaissais relativement mal. Il a t trs facile d'installer la plupart des composants dits "orthodoxes" (IIS, serveur DNS, etc.). Mais lorsque j'ai voulu mettre, sous forme de service, une machine virtuelle pour avoir un vrai environnement Linux (parce que c'est cet environnement que possdait le client pour l'hbergement de ses applications et sites web), a a vraiment t la croix et la bannire. Donc un autre souhait de ma part serait une gestion simplifie des services sans avoir  installer X utilitaires plus ou moins fonctionnels et surtout non officiels.

----------


## FailMan

L'avantage c'est que Windows y'a pas 30 choix, on est sr qu'il fonctionne  ::aie:: 




> Tu as peut tre pas essay les bonnes, tu as essay de prendre conseil dans un install party ou chez un professionnel de l'informatique ?





> Non mais srieux... le pire c'est que t'as du essayer d'installer Ubuntu je suis sr? Le partitionnement sous Debian propose un choix "assistant" justement pour les personnes qui ne savent pas comment faire, quand  l'installation des paquets c'est pareil il y a un choix "installation classique". Alors arrter de vouloir faire croire que son installation "de base" est complique.
> 
> Pour ce qui est d'installer un Linux rcent, bah moi j'ai un Thinkpad X24 sous Debian, j'avais mme le dernier kde4 dessus, mais j'ai prfrer mettre xfce histoire de le tester. 
> Alors oui vous pouvez tre fan de Windows mais reconnaissez au moins que c'est un gouffre de puissance et que mme si le noyau Linux n'est plus aussi lger qu'avant il reste quand mme super optimis  ct!


Votre OS Linux, certains marchent, d'autre non, c'est quand mme difficile  suivre pour le nophyte non ?  ::haha::   ::aie:: 
Dans vos posts, de manire implicite, vous reconnaissez la complexit de Linux, et malgr a, vous dites que "non c'est pas compliqu" ...  ::lol::

----------


## Lyche

C'est jamais compliqu quand on sait s'en servir, le tout est de savoir se mettre  la place de l'utilisateur amateur.

----------


## trenton

> Votre OS Linux, certains marchent, d'autre non, c'est quand mme difficile  suivre pour le nophyte non ?  
> Dans vos posts, de manire implicite, vous reconnaissez la complexit de Linux, et malgr a, vous dites que "non c'est pas compliqu" ...


Personnellement, la dernire fois que j'ai voulu installer Windows a a t ultra galre. Plus compliqu que tous les GNU-Linux que j'ai install jusqu' prsent (et pourtant j'en ai install crois moi, et pas que des rputs faciles). J'en conclue pas que c'est toujours aussi compliqu, mais bon, Windows tant souvent vendu prinstall, on comprend qu'ils fasse moins l'effort que les distributions GNU-Linux pour l'installation (personnellement je m'en fiche j'utilise pas Windows).

Aprs, si tu fais parti de ces gens qui achtent des ordi avec Windows dj install et que tu en conclue que "c'est trop facile par rapport  un systme qu'il faut installer", a va tre dur de discuter...

----------


## Lyche

> Personnellement, la dernire fois que j'ai voulu installer Windows a a t ultra galre. Plus compliqu que tous les GNU-Linux que j'ai install jusqu' prsent (et pourtant j'en ai install crois moi, et pas que des rputs faciles).
> 
> Aprs, si tu fais parti de ces gens qui achtent des ordi avec Windows dj install et que tu en conclue que "c'est trop facile par rapport  un systme qu'il faut installer", a va tre dur de discuter...


Mme principe, tu n'es pas habitu tu galres plus. C'est normal. Qu'un utilisateur Windows galre  installer Linux c'est normal aussi. J'ai l'impression que vous avez du mal avec ce concept d'habitudes, d'usage, de prfrences.

----------


## Floral

C'est un sujet sur Windows et ce que nous attendons sur la prochaine version et pas un sujet "guerre de clocher". On parle de ce qu'on aimerait voir comme amlioration sur Windows 8 pas ce qui ne va pas sous Linux. Pourriez vous recentrer le sujet? a devient lassant de voir plthore de fil de discussions intressants se transformer en bataille range Proprietaire vs OpenSource.

----------


## Shaidak

Entirement d'accord, trange qu'avec des oeillres certains ne parviennent pas  rester sur un sujet pourtant simple et bien cadr  ::aie:: .

Ce que j'attends de Windows 8 ... pas grand chose  vrai dire tant donn que Windows 7 me satisfait pleinement.
Le multi-bureau est gr par ma carte graphique ou virtuawin si ce n'est pas le cas. Ceci tant depuis 7 je ne l'utilise plus du tout puisque je n'en voie plus l'intrt.
En fait, seul le prix reste un peu lev si l'on compte le fait que Microsoft compte revenir  1 os tous les 2 ans.

----------


## FailMan

> En fait, seul le prix reste un peu lev si l'on compte le fait que Microsoft compte revenir  1 os tous les 2 ans.


Sachant qu'en moyenne, on change de PC *tous les 3 ans*, c'est pas si excessif  :;):

----------


## Shaidak

> Sachant qu'en moyenne, on change de PC *tous les 3 ans*, c'est pas si excessif


Exact, mais c'est bien pour cela que j'ai prcis "un peu"  ::D:

----------


## FailMan

En fait 2 ans, a reste dans la moyenne de ce que fait Mac OSX et surtout Linux Ubuntu (tous les 6 mois carrment)  :;): 




> Je pense que d'ici peu M$, malgr ses tentatives dsesprs de rabaisser la concurrence, va prendre du plomb dans l'aile... Il suffit de voir comment IE a chutt en peu de temps, a sera sans nul doute pareil pour windows car les distro linux entre autres sont de plus en plus simples d'utilisation.


Oui, c'est cela, allez, va te coucher au chaud et reviens quand ton cerveau aura dcongel du pays des manchots  ::haha:: 
Simple ne veut pas dire utilis  ::haha::  a fait des mois, que dis-je, des annes qu'on entend que Linux monte, mais ils en sont toujours  moins de *DEUX* pourcents, alors, laisse-moi rire ! Et IE, toujours premier navigateur  ::aie::   ::haha::   ::roll::   ::boulet:: 
Et puis MS, ce ne sont pas que des OS, que fais-tu de SQL Server ? d'Office, et de toutes ses solutions utilises par les entreprises (non Office c'est pas que Word, y'a Infopath, MOSS aussi  :;): ), que fais-tu de VS ?
Si tu savais le nombre de voitures possdant des GPS embarqus qui fonctionnent avec un OS base Windows (notamment les radio-GPS embarqus dans les vhicules du groupe VAG), tu serais en train de changer d'avis, mais bon, je te pardonne  ::haha::   ::aie::

----------


## trenton

> En fait 2 ans, a reste dans la moyenne de ce que fait Mac OSX et surtout Linux Ubuntu (tous les 6 mois carrment) 
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, c'est cela, allez, va te coucher au chaud et reviens quand ton cerveau aura dcongel du pays des manchots 
> Simple ne veut pas dire utilis  a fait des mois, que dis-je, des annes qu'on entend que Linux monte, mais ils en sont toujours  moins de *DEUX* pourcents, alors, laisse-moi rire ! Et IE, toujours premier navigateur    
> Et puis MS, ce ne sont pas que des OS, que fais-tu de SQL Server ? d'Office, et de toutes ses solutions utilises par les entreprises (non Office c'est pas que Word, y'a Infopath, MOSS aussi ), que fais-tu de VS ?
> Si tu savais le nombre de voitures possdant des GPS embarqus qui fonctionnent avec un OS base Windows (notamment les radio-GPS embarqus dans les vhicules du groupe VAG), tu serais en train de changer d'avis, mais bon, je te pardonne


Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a pas que Apple qui a ses fans...

L'amour rend aveugle, a aucun doute...

----------


## lochnar

> Sachant qu'en moyenne, on change de PC *tous les 3 ans*, c'est pas si excessif


Heu... qui dit changer de pc ne dit pas forcment renouveller tout un parc informatique tous les 3 ans  ::): 
Pour mon chez moi, ca me fait mal de dbourser 200 euros par version de windows tous les 3 ans pour mettre a jour le windows de mon pc, celui de ma femme et celui des enfants  :;): 

Aprs pour ceux qui se battent entre Linux / Mac / Windows... il y a un truc que le grand public cherche quand il achte son dernier pc a la mode qui cartonne avec une grosse carte graphique bien gonfle:
Pouvoir jouer  :;): 

Donc aux utilisateurs de Mac / Linux : c'est quand la dernire fois que vous avec t scotch sur votre chaise en jouant  un jeu  ::): 

Et me dite pas que tous les jeux sont compatibles avec des machines virtuelles, ce serait mentir  :;): 

Je n'ai rien contre Linux, j'serai surement dessus 24h/24 si on m'offrait la possibilit de pouvoir jouer dessus a un jeu interressant ^^

----------


## trenton

> Heu... qui dit changer de pc ne dit pas forcment renouveller tout un parc informatique tous les 3 ans 
> Pour mon chez moi, ca me fait mal de dbourser 200 euros par version de windows tous les 3 ans pour mettre a jour le windows de mon pc, celui de ma femme et celui des enfants 
> 
> Aprs pour ceux qui se battent entre Linux / Mac / Windows... il y a un truc que le grand public cherche quand il achte son dernier pc a la mode qui cartonne avec une grosse carte graphique bien gonfle:
> Pouvoir jouer 
> 
> Donc aux utilisateurs de Mac / Linux : c'est quand la dernire fois que vous avec t scotch sur votre chaise en jouant  un jeu 
> 
> Et me dite pas que tous les jeux sont compatibles avec des machines virtuelles, ce serait mentir 
> ...


Quelle ide reue... Il y a des jeux qui marchent nativement sur toutes les plateformes, et il y a Wine...

----------


## BainE

Moi j ai mis *autre*

Moi je veux que windows arrete de pter mon MBR a chaque fois que j ai besoin de le rinstaller.

Moi je veux qu il respecte mon Grub. C'est pas bien (pnible quoi) d avoir un bootloader aveugle et de vouloir l imposer a tout prix.

non mais !

En revant, j attends toujours de voir WinFS aussi, mais j y crois pas trop pour la mouture 8, mais ca a titill ma curiosit.

@JohnPetrucci
Je me demande bien ce que tu peux savoir d un serveur SQL  18 ans. Je parle d un vrai serveur SQL qui tourne en prod avec des donnes raz la gueule, pas d une installe d un CD pirat sur la mule pour faire deux select et 3 update.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Personnellement, pour le multibureau, je n'y vois guerre d'intrt. Surtout avec Windows7, et sa barre de tche vraiment pratique.

----------


## FailMan

> Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a pas que Apple qui a ses fans...


J'ai des raisons  :;):  et je ne suis pas le seul, on est bien plus nombreux  tre "fan" de MS que de Linux ou d'Apple  ::aie:: 




> Quelle ide reue... Il y a des jeux qui marchent nativement sur toutes les plateformes, et il y a Wine...


Bien sr, tu peux me faire fonctionner Steam avec toutes ses fonctionnalits ainsi que CS sur Linux s'il te plat ? Dj, installe-moi mes drivers graphiques  ::aie:: 
Et puis muler Windows sur un Linux, quelle preuve de faiblesse, j'ai jamais pu faire marcher un programme Windows avec Wine, mme des softs lgers  ::haha:: 




> @JohnPetrucci
> Je me demande bien ce que tu peux savoir d un serveur SQL  18 ans. Je parle d un vrai serveur SQL qui tourne en prod avec des donnes raz la gueule, pas d une installe d un CD pirat sur la mule pour faire deux select et 3 update.


Tu es un peu  ct de la plaque  ::aie::  J'ai nullement dit que j'avais besoin d'un serveur SQL, j'ai dit que a faisait partie des produits Microsoft, et que je travaille dessus pour mes tudes. Et je t'en prie, ne me mets pas dans le panier des kikoolol qui tlchargent leurs sales trucs sur la Mule. J'ai toutes mes licences grce au MSDNAA  ::ange:: 

Plus srieusement, c'est agaant de voir  chaque sujet concernant Windows ou Microsoft, les linuxistes de base venir essayer de vendre leur OS dont personne ne veut, les linuxistes jaloux de la russite du grand. On vient pas cracher sur les gens qui galrent avec le shell dans les topics Linux, donc vitez de cracher sur Microsoft (inutilement et sans arguments valables  ::haha::   ::aie:: )  chaque fois qu'on en parle.

----------


## trenton

> Plus srieusement, c'est agaant de voir  chaque sujet concernant Windows ou Microsoft, les linuxistes de base venir essayer de vendre leur OS dont personne ne veut, les linuxistes jaloux de la russite du grand. On vient pas cracher sur les gens qui galrent avec le shell dans les topics Linux, donc vitez de cracher sur Microsoft (inutilement et sans arguments valables  )  chaque fois qu'on en parle.


C'est toi qui critique GNU-Linux sur un sujet ddi  Windows, t'tonne pas que des gens viennent t'expliquer pourquoi tu dis des btises...

----------


## Floral

@JohnPetrucci: Pourtant tu continue d'alimenter le dbat strile de "Qui c'est le meilleur?", alors que ce n'est pas le sujet et que de toute faon ce n'est pas ce qui m'intresse.
C'est juste aggaant de voir la mme rengaine "Et linux il est bien parce que c'est trop ber-Geek", "Non moi je te dis que c'est Windows parce que on peut tout faire avec une souris, on a plus besoin de clavier pour crire sous word." (en exagrant a peine). Bref a ne fait pas avancer le Schmilblik. 





> En revant, j attends toujours de voir WinFS aussi, mais j y crois pas trop pour la mouture 8, mais ca a titill ma curiosit.


Moi aussi, j'attendais cela depuis "Longhorn" (enfin maintenant c'est Vista), mais il n'y a pas les bibliothque qui replissent une partie des fonctionnalits?
Sinon un truc vraiment utile ce seraient un quivalent des liens symboliques et physiques. Ces derniers vitant de faire une vrai copie et donc de dupliquer deux fois des gros volumes (une vido par exemple). Un support natif de lecteurs CD virtuel sans avoir  installer des utilitaires comme daemontools aussi, cela pourrait tre pas mal.

----------


## BainE

> Et je t'en prie, ne me mets pas dans le panier des kikoolol


Meme en haut du panier ?

----------


## FailMan

> Un support natif de lecteurs CD virtuel sans avoir  installer des utilitaires comme daemontools aussi, cela pourrait tre pas mal.


Ah oui, mais attends, aprs on reproche  Windows d'embarquer trop de fonctions et de nuir au dveloppement de l'offre concurrentielle  ::roll:: 




> Meme en haut du panier ?


Prjugs, prjugs, prjugs  ::roll::  (et tente bien de te racheter aprs t'tre plant  ::zoubi:: )




> C'est toi qui critique GNU-Linux sur un sujet ddi  Windows, t'tonne pas que des gens viennent t'expliquer pourquoi tu dis des btises...


Ben coute, je dnonce un fait en faisant une comparaison traitant de l'installation, et j'argumente, je ne crache pas btement sans expliquer, la diffrence est l.




> @JohnPetrucci: Pourtant tu continue d'alimenter le dbat strile de "Qui c'est le meilleur?", alors que ce n'est pas le sujet et que de toute faon ce n'est pas ce qui m'intresse.


Oui, et je le reconnais. Que veux-tu. Ils sont en permanence en train d'essayer de te vendre un OS utilis par deux pourcents de franais. C'est comme un sale tic que de vouloir leur expliquer pourquoi si ils ont une part de march (quel march d'ailleurs ?  ::?:   ::roll:: ) aussi faible, c'est que y'a une grosse raison.
Bref, j'en ai fini avec ce dbat strile comme tu dis.

----------


## trenton

> Oui, et je le reconnais. Que veux-tu. Ils sont en permanence en train d'essayer de te vendre un OS utilis par deux pourcents de franais. C'est comme un sale tic que de vouloir leur expliquer pourquoi si ils ont une part de march (quel march d'ailleurs ?  ) aussi faible, c'est que y'a une grosse raison.


Oui,  cause de la vente lie et de l'enfermement de l'utilisateur, mais l tu n'apprends rien  personne...




> Bref, j'en ai fini avec ce dbat strile comme tu dis.


Il tait temps !

----------


## yoyo88

> Oui,  cause de la vente lie et de l'enfermement de l'utilisateur, mais l tu n'apprends rien  personne...


et des logiciel indispensable pour certaine entreprise que l'on ne retrouve pas sous linux, mais l je n'apprends rien  personne...





> Il tait temps !


pourquoi continuer a l'alimenter aussi ?  ::roll::

----------


## FailMan

> Oui,  cause de la vente lie et de l'enfermement de l'utilisateur, mais l tu n'apprends rien  personne...


Un dernier petit HS, c'est trop tentant :

Bien sr, la vente lie concerne *TOUS* les pays du monde !  ::haha:: 
Vous tes les premiers  nous citer des pays dans lesquels cette vente lie n'existe pas, et ils sont nombreux. Mais tu as raison, il y a des mercenaires arms de Kalashnik et qui te fusillent sur-le-champ si tu n'installes pas Windows, des mercenaires pays par le grand diable M$, rien que le nom fait peur dans ces contres  ::haha:: 
Non mais, trop drle le coup de la vente lie, a sent le "Dj Vu."  ::haha:: 

(fin du HS pour de bon)

Ce qui serait vraiment bon pour un 8 ?
Une sorte d'interface Media Center bootable directement en trs peu de temps, qui ne charge que le MC et non pas l'OS complet  :;): 
Comme on voit de plus en plus de nettops quips de prises HDMI, a peut tre intressant de lancer son PC en interface multimdia en 8 ou 10 secondes et tre prt  lire une vido, reli  la TV  :;):

----------


## BainE

> Prjugs, prjugs, prjugs  (et tente bien de te racheter aprs t'tre plant )


non, mme pas. 
Ce qui me fait assez rire c'est que d un cot t arrives pas  installer une ubuntu mais que dans ta signature tu parles de "gestion serveur debian avec *le smiley du pouce en haut*".

[edit] sans parler de l interet qu apporte ta config materielle

----------


## BainE

> Comme on voit de plus en plus de nettops quips de prises HDMI, a peut tre intressant de lancer son PC en interface multimdia en 8 ou 10 secondes et tre prt  lire une vido, reli  la TV


En lecteur DivX a 30€ quoi ?
mais en mieux parce qu il dmarre en 1 seconde.

----------


## dams78

> En lecteur DivX a 30 quoi ?
> mais en mieux parce qu il dmarre en 1 seconde.


En mieux parce qu'il est allergique  Linux.

En fait ce qu'il demande c'est ce qu'on trouve sur les cartes mre Asus o l'on peut booter sur un Linux embarqu au niveau du bios.

----------


## FailMan

> non, mme pas. 
> Ce qui me fait assez rire c'est que d un cot t arrives pas  installer une ubuntu mais que dans ta signature tu parles de "gestion serveur debian avec *le smiley du pouce en haut*".
> 
> [edit] sans parler de l interet qu apporte ta config materielle


Bien c'est juste pour prciser ce que j'ai dans ma machine, a vite  avoir de dire "ben moi j'ai un AMD et a tourne  la rame, mme le Atom est mieux" ou encore avec quel OS je tourne, c'est plutt ta rflexion qui manque d'intrt ?

Peut-tre parce qu'installer un Debian c'est moins chiant qu'installer une Ubuntu ? Qui te sors un assistant partition hasardeux ?..
Mais je te rassure, j'ai dj pu faire une install Ubuntu, je l'ai mme sur mon laptop, simplement c'est pas la plus _user-friendly_ que j'ai pu faire.




> En lecteur DivX a 30 quoi ?
> mais en mieux parce qu il dmarre en 1 seconde.


 ::aie::  Je pense vraiment qu'on touche le fond. Qui te parle de DivX ? Je parle d'une interface permettant de visualiser, photos, musique et vido en HD (c'est un peu le but quand mme, mais bon, tu as raison, ma platine DivX relie en pritel elle doit le faire  ::haha:: ).

Et  part a, ton clavier il est dot d'un 4 ?  ::aie:: 




> En mieux parce qu'il est allergique  Linux.


Non, je suis pas allergique  Linux, je suis allergique  ceux qui crachent sur Microsoft sans aucun argument valable et pour la plupart rchauffs, tout a pour essayer de vendre un OS dont *personne* ne veut, enfin, je me rpte, et a sort du sujet, et on me reproche de faire des HS  ::roll::

----------


## mensoif

J'aime beaucoup ce topic  ::D:  il me fait beaucoup rire et me dtend aprs une dur journe..
 ::ccool::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pourquoi, ds qu'on a un sujet avec le mot Windows, y a des mecs qui viennent pour dire, Linux ?  ::roll:: 

Ce sujet parle des amliorations que les utilisateurs de Windows aimeraient voir Microsoft implmenter dans la prochaine mouture de l'OS qu'ils utilisent et qu'ils apprcient plus ou moins, selon.

Pourquoi est-ce que les utilisateurs de Linux viennent sur ce sujet pour soit balancer des rflexions d'une hauteur philosophique incroyable, comme "Windows c'est rien que du nul, Linux il est plus mieux que plus meilleur, na !", soit, pour les moins borns, demander  ce que Windows se rapproche de Linux !

Ce qui fait que beaucoup de gens ne passe pas de Windows  Linux, c'est justement qu'il est diffrent, et que ces diffrences en font un systme qu'ils apprcient ! C'est peut-tre difficile  concevoir pour vous autres, adorateurs du manchot, mais c'est comme cela !
Quand je lis qu'une des demandes est que Microsoft s'aligne sur les Unix Like pour que les fins de lignes soit LF et non CR+LF, a me fait marrer ! Sachant que Windows reprsente 95% des OS utiliss et que Linux a du mal  dpasser des 1%, c'est peut-tre aux Unix-Like de se mette  la page, non ?

----------


## BainE

> Pourquoi, ds qu'on a un sujet avec le mot Windows, y a des mecs qui viennent pour dire, Linux ?


Parce que quelqu un a dit je voudrai bien voir "ce truc" dans Win8, qui se fait deja sur Linux, et que certaines personnes, que je prfererai voir danser la tektonic sur l autoroute a heure de grande pointe, ont rpondu Linux c'est de la merde. 

Et c'est vrai qu au bout d un moment ca me gonfle et je reponds




> Et  part a, ton clavier il est dot d'un 4 ?


Non tant que windows utilisera les table ascii etendue non standard je continuerai a ecrire comme ca.

----------


## dams78

> Et c'est vrai qu au bout d un moment ca me gonfle et je reponds


+1, chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut mais de l  raconter des conneries

----------


## FailMan

> Parce que quelqu un a dit je voudrai bien voir "ce truc" dans Win8, qui se fait deja sur Linux


C'est top  ::ccool::  On parle de Windows ici, pas de Linux, donc tu critiques ceux qui disent "Linux c'est de la merde" mais tu fais un peu pareil non ? Tssss...




> Non tant que windows utilisera les table ascii etendue non standard je continuerai a ecrire comme ca.


Quel rebelle !

Aaah, ils sont que 2%, mais ils sont teigneux  ::haha:: 




> +1, chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut mais de l  raconter des conneries


C'est peut-tre vous qui les racontez, en venant polluer systmatiquement les topics Windows / Microsoft en racontant vos expriences : "Sous Linux a existe dj", oui ben c'est cool pour toi, on tourne pas sur le mme OS, et le ntre est autrement plus connu que le tien.
Je viens pas polluer les topics Linux avec le Shell en disant "sinon sous Windows il y a ce qu'on appelle une interface graphique  ::ange:: " !
On s'en contrefiche de votre OS, la question n'est pas l ici. Mme si il faisait le caf et le mnage  notre place, on s'en fout. Il ne correspond pas au besoin des utilisateurs, sinon il y aurait plus que 2% d'utilisateurs. Fin du HS.

----------


## zul

Je vois pas en quoi dire "j'aime bien cette feature de KDE / GNU / Linux, j'aimerai avoir la mme chose sous win8" implique que Windows c'est de la merde ( part manifestement dans une logique vicie de fanboyz). On se base sur la "concurrence" pour voir les points forts et les points faibles. J'ai pas vu d'ide rvolutionnaires sur ce topic, donc manifestement les ides viennent majoritairement d'autres systmes (Mac, GNU/Linux, BeOS et autres).

Et sinon,  sur la remarque des 2%, on va juste rire, mais bon, ta logique est tellement vicie que ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer de montrer que les parts de march des systmes d'exploitation n'est pas uniquement li  la qualit des dits systmes, ou au fait qu'il rpond le mieux au besoin des "gens".

Edit : pour les features, j'aimerai bien un vrai gestionniaire de partition  l'install, qu'il crase pas btement le mbr comme un malpropre, et qu'il soit un peu plus interoprable avec les autres systmes, quelqu'ils soient.

----------


## trenton

Moi ce que j'aimerais bien voir dans Windows 8, c'est un code d'activation au premier dmarrage, pour permettre ainsi de ne pas l'acheter systmatiquement avec la machine, et pouvoir alors utiliser la licence de Windows qu'on a dj par exemple.

Pour le moment on nous dit que c'est trop compliqu techniquement, j'espre que leur meilleurs dveloppeurs seront un jours mis sur ce projet l, c'est vrai que c'est pas facile comme truc  dvelopper, mais Microsoft est tellement fort qu'ils pourraient un jour y arriver (peut tre d'ici quelques annes, quand les machines seront suffisamment puissantes).

----------


## zul

Achte une version boite de Windows, ta licence sera transmissible d'un pc  un autre (un seul  la fois videmment, et peut-tre faut il encore appeller Microsoft aprs trop de rinstallation) ...

----------


## trenton

> Achte une version boite de Windows, ta licence sera transmissible d'un pc  un autre (un seul  la fois videmment, et peut-tre faut il encore appeller Microsoft aprs trop de rinstallation) ...


Non le problme est bien l, j'ai la version boite, je suis quand mme oblig de repayer Windows quand j'achte mon ordinateur  l'heure actuelle. Je sais bien que 98% des gens apprcient de payer deux fois, mais moi je prfrerais payer une seule fois.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Achte une version boite de Windows, ta licence sera transmissible d'un pc  un autre (un seul  la fois videmment, et peut-tre faut il encore appeller Microsoft aprs trop de rinstallation) ...


C'est exactement le genre de remarque dbile qui discrdite d'entre la personne qui la fait ! ::roll::

----------


## FailMan

> C'est exactement le genre de remarque dbile qui discrdite d'entre la personne qui la fait !


Non mais tu sais, il y a tellement peu d'actualits Linux parce qu'il ne se passe rien dans leur monde, qu'ils sont obligs de venir cracher leur venin sur Windows  ::haha:: 

Une licence Windows est valide pour un seul PC, c'est comme a, t'es au courant. Si a te plat pas, n'installe pas, tu sais, c'est pour a que le _Suivant >_ est gris quand tu n'as pas coch la case _J'accepte les termes du contrat de licence_  ::haha:: 

Tu acceptes les termes parce que tu l'installes, tu as lu le contrat, tu n'as donc pas le droit de te plaindre. Comme si au bout d'un an, je rlais contre mon oprateur tlphonique parce que dans le contrat, il est spcifi que je suis li pour 2 ans  ::aie::   ::haha::

----------


## trenton

> Non mais tu sais, il y a tellement peu d'actualits Linux parce qu'il ne se passe rien dans leur monde, qu'ils sont obligs de venir cracher leur venin sur Windows 
> 
> Une licence Windows est valide pour un seul PC, c'est comme a, t'es au courant. Si a te plat pas, n'installe pas, tu sais, c'est pour a que le _Suivant >_ est gris quand tu n'as pas coch la case _J'accepte les termes du contrat de licence_ 
> 
> Tu acceptes les termes parce que tu l'installes, tu as lu le contrat, tu n'as donc pas le droit de te plaindre. Comme si au bout d'un an, je rlais contre mon oprateur tlphonique parce que dans le contrat, il est spcifi que je suis li pour 2 ans


Ah bon, la version boite (non OEM) n'est pas transfrable ? Premire nouvelle...

PS: o est-ce que tu me vois parler du noyau Linux dans les derniers messages ? Y'a que toi qui en parle...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non mais tu sais, il y a tellement peu d'actualits Linux parce qu'il ne se passe rien dans leur monde, qu'ils sont obligs de venir cracher leur venin sur Windows


Je te fais la mme remarque !  ::roll::

----------


## yoyo88

> Non mais tu sais, il y a tellement peu d'actualits Linux parce qu'il ne se passe rien dans leur monde, qu'ils sont obligs de venir cracher leur venin sur Windows


Quel venin?  :8O: 




> Une licence Windows est valide pour un seul PC, c'est comme a, t'es au courant. Si a te plat pas, n'installe pas, tu sais, c'est pour a que le _Suivant >_ est gris quand tu n'as pas coch la case _J'accepte les termes du contrat de licence_


uniquement sur la OEM, une licence classique et transmissible selon les condition d'utilisation.




> Tu acceptes les termes parce que tu l'installes, tu as lu le contrat, tu n'as donc pas le droit de te plaindre. Comme si au bout d'un an, je rlais contre mon oprateur tlphonique parce que dans le contrat, il est spcifi que je suis li pour 2 ans


tous a fait d'accord.

mais bon qui lit les condition d'utilisation?  :;):

----------


## camboui

Je souhaite:
-un boot en 5".
-un file manager digne de ce nom  la place de l'explorer (comme celui de feu Windows 3.11...).
-la suppression de tous ces fichiers inutiles systmes et cachs genre thumbs.db, desktop.ini, etc (en les plaant dans un fichier .dat unique et cohrent, un peu comme la registry)
-la possibilit de dsactiver tous les hooks, ainsi que d'en faire l'inventaire.

----------


## FailMan

> PS: o est-ce que tu me vois parler du noyau Linux dans les derniers messages ? Y'a que toi qui en parle...


et dans les miens ?  ::roll:: 




> Quel venin?


Les : "je suis oblig de repayer Windows" toussa, toussa ...




> Ah bon, la version boite (non OEM) n'est pas transfrable ? Premire nouvelle...


C'tait sous-entendu en OEM, puisque selon vous, Windows ne se vend qu'en OEM ou presque, vu qu'il est vendu *DE FORCE*  ::haha::  (quelle blague)




> mais bon qui lit les condition d'utilisation?


Tout le monde devrait. On viterait ainsi les rleurs de base qui disent se faire entuber, tout a parce qu'ils ne lisent pas. Je ne les lit pas, mais je ne viens pas me plaindre.




> Je te fais la mme remarque !


En mme temps, qui se soucie de ce qui se passe dans leur OS que personne n'utilise ? Pas sr qu'une news concernant la release 8.76 du dernier bureau en cinq dimensions utilisable sous Linux Red Hat (mais que dans la version sortie en avril 2009 parce que celle de mai 2009 c'est dj plus compatible) ou la version 3.0 pr-alphabta de Solaris intresse grand monde !  ::haha:: 
On s'en fiche royalement, ici c'est topic Windows, le reste on s'en fiche, on s'en fiche de ce qu'il fait votre OS, on en veut pas.

----------


## Floral

Petite question sur les licences. En quoi le fait de n'avoir droit qu' une Licence par ordinateur empche-t'elle le _transfert_ et non pas une _duplication_ de cette licence vers un autre ordinateur?



> Moi ce que j'aimerais bien voir dans Windows 8, c'est un code d'activation au premier dmarrage, pour permettre ainsi de ne pas l'acheter systmatiquement avec la machine, et pouvoir alors utiliser la licence de Windows qu'on a dj par exemple.
> 
> Pour le moment on nous dit que c'est trop compliqu techniquement, j'espre que leur meilleurs dveloppeurs seront un jours mis sur ce projet l, c'est vrai que c'est pas facile comme truc  dvelopper, mais Microsoft est tellement fort qu'ils pourraient un jour y arriver (peut tre d'ici quelques annes, quand les machines seront suffisamment puissantes).


Avoir un Windows en version d'valuation plutt qu'en licence ce serait pas mal pour faire baisser le prix des ordinateurs, justement en permettant le transfert de licence. Ce serait (c'est) dommage d'avoir plus de Licence que ncessaire (en cas de panne ou tout simplement de renouvellement).
C'est dj le cas avec Office et la plupart des logiciels fournis avec un ordinateur neuf, pourquoi ne pas le faire aussi avec Windows?
Mais c'est plus commercial que technique.

----------


## trenton

> Non le problme est bien l, j'ai la *version boite*, je suis quand mme oblig de repayer Windows quand j'achte mon ordinateur  l'heure actuelle.





> C'tait sous-entendu en OEM, puisque selon vous, Windows ne se vend qu'en OEM ou presque, vu qu'il est vendu *DE FORCE*  (quelle blague)


Si pour toi version boite sous-entend OEM, je peux rien pour toi...




> et dans les miens ?


Dans les tiens oui:




> du dernier bureau en cinq dimensions utilisable sous Linux Red Hat

----------


## FailMan

> Si pour toi version boite sous-entend OEM, je peux rien pour toi...


Tu n'as rien compris. Je parlais de *MON* post, dans lequel je sous-entendais qu'une licence n'tait pas transfrable si elle tait OEM.

Pour ce qui de Linux machinchose, c'tait de l'ironie, m'enfin, si tu n'es pas capable de lire toute la phrase et d'en sortir un sens plutt que de lire les mots un par un tel un robot, alors en effet, je peux rien pour toi...

----------


## trenton

> Tu n'as rien compris. Je parlais de *MON* post, dans lequel je sous-entendais qu'une licence n'tait pas transfrable si elle tait OEM.


Ok, admettons, mais alors qu'apporte ta remarque ?




> Pour ce qui de Linux machinchose, c'tait de l'ironie, m'enfin, si tu n'es pas capable de lire toute la phrase et d'en sortir un sens plutt que de lire les mots un par un tel un robot, alors en effet, je peux rien pour toi...


Ok, alors




> Plus srieusement, c'est agaant de voir  chaque sujet concernant Windows ou Microsoft, les linuxistes de base venir essayer de vendre leur OS dont personne ne veut, les linuxistes jaloux de la russite du grand. On vient pas cracher sur les gens qui galrent avec le shell dans les topics Linux, donc vitez de cracher sur Microsoft (inutilement et sans arguments valables  )  chaque fois qu'on en parle.


c'est de l'ironie ? Ou bien peut tre es-tu ironique quand tu dis que c'est de l'ironie, va savoir...

----------


## FailMan

Non ce n'est pas de l'ironie. Que a soit sur le topic IE, le topic Windows 8 ou enfin bref, tous les topics MS, la flope se ramne et tout doucement, commence  sous-entendre "sous Linux on l'a dj mais bon" "ah windows c'est de la merde, mais moi j'utilise pas"...
Donc c'est un peu agaant d'avoir  faire des HS pour a. Si vous aimez pas Windows c'est votre droit, mais restez dans votre coin.

Ma remarque servait juste  faire comprendre  ceux qui achtent un PC avec Windows OEM et qui installent un autre OS dessus et qui par la suite, voulaient remettre Windows. Autant pour moi si je me suis mal exprim, m'enfin, 99,9% des Windows sont vendus *DE FORCE EN OEM* sur les machines, vu que les 90% des PDM de Windows sont ds  la vente lie  ::ange::   ::haha::   ::aie::  (quelle blague, j'ai vraiment pas fini de me marrer sur celle-l  :;):   ::lol:: )

----------


## trenton

> Ma remarque servait juste  faire comprendre  ceux qui achtent un PC avec Windows OEM et qui installent un autre OS dessus et qui par la suite, voulaient remettre Windows.


Ok donc ta remarque rpondait  rien car personne n'a parl de a.

Bref, a ne rsout toujours pas mon problme, malgr ma version boite je suis toujours oblig de pay une nouvelle licence quand j'achte mon ordinateur. Moi j'aimerais bien que le problme soit rparer dans Windows 8. C'est pourquoi je rpond "autre".

----------


## FailMan

> Ok donc ta remarque rpondait  rien car personne n'a parl de a.


Non, mais comme il ne manquait plus que a comme inepties  sortir, j'ai prfr parer l'ventualit.




> Bref, a ne rsout toujours pas mon problme, malgr ma version boite je suis toujours oblig de pay une nouvelle licence quand j'achte mon ordinateur. Moi j'aimerais bien que le problme soit rparer dans Windows 8. C'est pourquoi je rpond "autre".


Mais a n'est pas un problme : rien ne t'empche de te faire monter un PC par un assembleur, tu peux mme prendre le prospectus et te faire monter le mme PC que celui qui est en promo  Carrouf.
Tu veux remettre en question le problme de la vente lie et qui n'est en aucun cas un problme Windows. C'est un problme commercial et stratgique.

----------


## BainE

> Ok donc ta remarque rpondait  rien car personne n'a parl de a.
> 
> Bref, a ne rsout toujours pas mon problme, malgr ma version boite je suis toujours oblig de pay une nouvelle licence quand j'achte mon ordinateur. Moi j'aimerais bien que le problme soit rparer dans Windows 8. C'est pourquoi je rpond "autre".


Ben si tu refuses le CLUF, tu pourras rapporter ta machine chez ton vendeur, qui est cens le renvoyer chez le constructeur pour un format du DD pour que tu puisses te faire rembourser. 

C'est marqu dans la licence d XP en tout cas



> Si vous n'acceptez pas le contrat, vous devez vous adresser au fabricant de l'ordinateur pour remboursement de Windows.


Y avait Rom qu avait fait un thread sur sa procedure de remboursement, mais on a pas de nouvelle sur la fin de l histoire.

----------


## FailMan

> Y avait Rom qu avait fait un thread sur sa procedure de remboursement, mais on a pas de nouvelle sur la fin de l histoire.


J'ai un ami qui a tent a, sur un laptop. Aprs des semaines et des semaines de paperasses, il s'est fait rembourser 50. Je ne sais pas si a en vaut le coup. Enfin peut-tre qu'il est tomb sur des casse-pieds aussi, je n'en sais rien.

----------


## gwinyam

Il y a un truc que j'aimais bien sur XP et qu'on a perdu sur 7 (et sur Vista  ce qu'il parait), c'est le *Panneau de configuration avanc*.

Quand on n'est pas un gros newbie, c'tait pratique d'avoir accs  tout tout de suite plutt que de se taper 15 clics pour retrouver chaque truc.

J'aimerais bien que a revienne.

J'ai lutt plus de 20 minutes pour retrouver la liste de mes connexions rseaux alors que sur XP, j'avais un lien direct...

----------


## Louis Griffont

C'est que je prfrais le panneau de configuration de XP. Mais bon, il parait que c'est une volution  ::roll::

----------


## Lavock

Liste au pre noel 2011 :
Je veux un windows :
 Vraiment ergonomique Pas trop cher Qui respecte mon droit le plus strict  la copie prive (oO) Avec des vrais messages d'erreurs Qui ne ncessite pas 3k ressources Qui dmarre plus vite Inter-oprable (oO) Customisable en quelque clic( et pas juste le fond d'cran et les widgets) Avec encore moins de BSOD (je sais, l je suis exigeant, mais on peux toujours esprer mieux nan ?) Dans le mme registre, moins nid--malware aussi Qui respecte son utilisateur Entirement, et facilement, configurable

[troll/plaisenterie= pas prendre au srieux, sauf Fanboy (stupide ?) Microsoft] En gros, un GNU/Linux orient utilisateur avec directX en natif ^^  ::P:  [/troll]
(En plus, c'est mme pas vrai, GNU/Linux aussi doit s'amliorer sur certains points cits plus haut pour 2011)

----------


## FailMan

> Customisable en quelque clic( et pas juste le fond d'cran et les widgets)


L par contre, je te rejoins. Pas terrible terrible d'avoir  modifier une .dll pour y installer ses propres thmes  ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

> Liste au pre noel 2011 :
> Je veux un windows :
>  Qui respecte mon droit le plus strict  la copie prive (oO)


c'est a dire?

sinon assez d'accord avec tous le reste.

----------


## Lavock

Ben, en France en tous cas, on a parfaitement le droit de faire profiter un entourage (peut-tre pas assez restreint ?) d'un bien de proprit intellectuelle... 
En gros, j'aimerais ne pas avoir  acheter 4 licences si j'ai 4 PC dans ma famille proche. Ce qui, j'estime, bafoue mon droit  la copie prive.
J'ai bien aim le principe du "pack familial", mais j'aurais aim que se soit "permanent" et peut-tre un peu plus poussif...

----------


## FailMan

> Ben, en France en tous cas, on a parfaitement le droit de faire profiter un entourage (peut-tre pas assez restreint ?) d'un bien de proprit intellectuelle...


Tu en as le droit, cependant le contrat de licence s'y oppose. Faudrait savoir comment est exactement rdig le texte de loi et qui est "prioritaire".

----------


## dams78

> Tu en as le droit, cependant le contrat de licence s'y oppose. Faudrait savoir comment est exactement rdig le texte de loi et qui est "prioritaire".


La loi du pays o est vendu le logiciel est prioritaire.

----------


## Lavock

> Tu en as le droit, cependant le contrat de licence s'y oppose. Faudrait savoir comment est exactement rdig le texte de loi et qui est "prioritaire".


En faite, c'est a qui est fut : ce qui est interdit c'est l'utilisation simultan sur diffrent poste. Tu as le droit de copier le CD, bien qu'il te le dconseille,

C'est l la faille de la loi... C'est lgal, comme le "piratage" (ce que les industrielles appellent ainsi, que moi j'appelle copie prive ). Les indus dsapprouve le "piratage", moi je dsapprouve ce genre de licence abusive.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ben, en France en tous cas, on a parfaitement le droit de faire profiter un entourage (peut-tre pas assez restreint ?) d'un bien de proprit intellectuelle...


Euh Non ! Si tu prends le cas des CD musicaux ou des DVD, tu as le droit d'couter le CD en famille, ou entre amis, chez toi. Tu as le droit d'en faire une copie de sauvegarde, mais en aucun cas d'en faire des copies pour multi-usage !
C'est le mme cas pour Windows, ou tout logiciel propritaire. Tu peux l'installer sur un PC ou 2 PC si tu peux prouver que tu ne sers que d'un seul  la fois ! Par contre, tu ne peux pas l'installer sur ton PC, celui de ta femme, de ton fils, ... C'est la loi ! Attention ! Je ne dis pas que c'est une bonne ou une mauvaise loi, juste que c'est ainsi.

----------


## Lavock

> Euh Non ! Si tu prends le cas des CD musicaux ou des DVD, tu as le droit d'couter le CD en famille, ou entre amis, chez toi. Tu as le droit d'en faire une copie de sauvegarde, mais en aucun cas d'en faire des copies pour multi-usage ! [...]


 Si... Il n'est en rien illgal de copier des mp3 que tu as tlcharg (lgalement), de les mettre sur un CD, et des les couts dans ta voiture en mme temps que ton fils les coute chez toi >< !



> [...] C'est la loi ! [...]


 Non, a c'est la licence d'utilisation >< !

----------


## dams78

> Euh Non ! Si tu prends le cas des CD musicaux ou des DVD, tu as le droit d'couter le CD en famille, ou entre amis, chez toi. Tu as le droit d'en faire une copie de sauvegarde, mais en aucun cas d'en faire des copies pour multi-usage !
> C'est le mme cas pour Windows, ou tout logiciel propritaire. Tu peux l'installer sur un PC ou 2 PC si tu peux prouver que tu ne sers que d'un seul  la fois ! Par contre, tu ne peux pas l'installer sur ton PC, celui de ta femme, de ton fils, ... C'est la loi ! Attention ! Je ne dis pas que c'est une bonne ou une mauvaise loi, juste que c'est ainsi.


Heu pour la musique tu as le droit de ripper un cd par exemple pour l'couter sur ton baladeur mp3 : cf mes cours de droits. Et la copie ce qu'on appel dans le cadre familiale est lgale, tu as le droit de graver le cd pour ton fiston.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pas sr, les gars ! A vrifier...

----------


## RTN14

Vous ne seriez pas en train de confondre "droits d'auteurs" (ou autre lgislation) pour la musique et "proprit intellectuelle" (je ne suis plus sur du terme) dans le cas d'un programme. 
Pour moi la musique et un programme sont 2 cas totalement diffrents

----------


## Lavock

> Vous ne seriez pas en train de confondre "droits d'auteurs" (ou autre lgislation) pour la musique et "proprit intellectuelle" (je ne suis plus sur du terme) dans le cas d'un programme. 
> Pour moi la musique et un rogramme sont 2 cas totalement diffrents


==> Les droit d'auteurs sont les droits de l'auteur sur une proprit intellectuel.

[edit] Pour clore le dbat et tout doute : lire ceci. C'est long, mais relativement comprhensible.

----------


## RTN14

> ==> Les droit d'auteurs sont les droits de l'auteur sur une proprit intellectuel.


Ouais, je savais bien que je prenais un risque en le disant comme a. Mais ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il me semble que la proprit intellectuel concernant musique entre dans une rglementation diffrente de celle concernant la proprit intellectuel sur un programme.

----------


## Floral

> Vous ne seriez pas en train de confondre "droits d'auteurs" (ou autre lgislation) pour la musique et "proprit intellectuelle" (je ne suis plus sur du terme) dans le cas d'un programme. 
> Pour moi la musique et un programme sont 2 cas totalement diffrents


Avec un certain humour je dirais que la partition est le code source, le musicien est l'iinterprteur (d'ailleurs on parle d'interprte), l'instrument est l'environnement de la musique. En rseau on parle d'orchestre.
Bizarrement Les Best-Of sont aussi appel des compilations!

----------


## Lavock

@RTN14 :
Refere-toi  l'edit. Il y a certaine particularit inhrente  la musique et/ou au programme, mais ils sont tous sous l'gide du mme code.

----------


## Array

> Qu'attendez-vous de Windows 8 ? Quelles amliorations voudriez-vous voir Microsoft apporter  son futur OS ?


Le faire exactement comme Windows XP.

----------


## smyley

> Le faire exactement comme Windows XP.


Quel intrt alors de parler d'amlioration pour un Windows 8 ?

----------


## goomazio

Ce qui me plairait (si a n'existe pas dj dans le 7...) c'est que lorsqu'une application a fini de charger, qu'elle ne prenne pas le focus automatiquement.

Je ne sais pas pour vous mais a m'arrive souvent de lancer plusieurs applications (sur XPSP3) et de commencer  utiliser la premire qui s'est charge et puis d'tre drang par les autres applications qui reprennent le focus ds qu'elles ont finit de charger.

----------


## RTN14

Ah je sais ce qu'il faut sur Windows 8! Gorillaz! Le jeu de gorilles qui se balancent des banannes explosives, je jouais tout le temps  a sur Windows 3.1 (je savais faire que a! Et le solitaire) et je trouve qu'il fait dfaut sur toutes les version de Windows depuis 95! Et laisser le Mah-Jong aussi! Qui avait disparu avec Win XP (peut-tre mme avant)

----------


## drieu13

Je souhaiterais que Windows 8 soit open source.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je souhaiterais que Windows 8 soit open source.


Et pourquoi faire ?

----------


## dams78

> Et pourquoi faire ?


A quoi a sert de poser sur des posts orients Linux si c'est pour ensuite demander ce que peut apporter l'Open Source.

Je te laisse imaginer ce qu'il se serait pass sur Xp avait t libre, surtout lors de la sortie de Vista alors que personne n'en voulait. Ou bien pour les entreprises qui sont obligs de migrer des milliers de postes tout simplement parce que le support n'est plus assurer par Microsoft et que seul Microsoft peut assurer ce support, etc, etc!

----------


## Barsy

> A quoi a sert de poser sur des posts orients Linux si c'est pour ensuite demander ce que peut apporter l'Open Source.
> 
> Je te laisse imaginer ce qu'il se serait pass sur Xp avait t libre, surtout lors de la sortie de Vista alors que personne n'en voulait. Ou bien pour les entreprises qui sont obligs de migrer des milliers de postes tout simplement parce que le support n'est plus assurer par Microsoft et que seul Microsoft peut assurer ce support, etc, etc!


Et sur Linux, le support est assur par qui ? Des entreprises bnvolent j'imagine qui viennent gratuitement te dpanner mme si tu es sur une version obsolte du produit n'est-ce pas ?  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> A quoi a sert de poser sur des posts orients Linux si c'est pour ensuite demander ce que peut apporter l'Open Source.


C'est moi, ou ce post concerne Windows 8, et non Linux ?




> Je te laisse imaginer ce qu'il se serait pass sur Xp avait t libre, surtout lors de la sortie de Vista alors que personne n'en voulait. Ou bien pour les entreprises qui sont obligs de migrer des milliers de postes tout simplement parce que le support n'est plus assurer par Microsoft et que seul Microsoft peut assurer ce support, etc, etc!


Je ne sais pas ce qui se serait passer, je n'en ai aucune ide. A la boite nous avons modestement une cinquantaine de PC, avec XP et mme W98. Et certains postes sous DOS seulement. Les Serveurs sont sous Debian. Tous ces OS pourraient tre libres ou propritaires, que a ne changerait rien pour moi (qui suit seul  les maintenir). Les problmes que j'ai pu avoir avec les postes sous Windows ne m'ont pas paru diffrents des problmes que j'ai pu avoir avec les serveurs sous Linux ! Au final, le seul truc, c'est que sous Linux je m'y connais moins que sous Windows, mais  part a, Linux pourrait tre une logiciel propritaire que a ne changerait rien.
Si on regarde du cot d'OpenOffice.org, aujourd'hui se pose la question du suivi car Oracle a rachet Sun. Quelle diffrence cela fait que ce soit OpenSource ? Rien ! Si demain Oracle bazarde OpenOffice.org, ben tous ceux qui on mis sur cette suite se retrouve le bec dans l'eau !

----------


## behe

Tiens on a presque tenu une page sans que l'on veuille faire passer Windows en open source ou qu'on veuille les mmes caractristiques que linux... en progrs.
moi j'imagine Linux qui passe propritaire : plus de problmes avec les n distribs possibles, un suivi entreprise cohrent 
Sinon c'est sur que la fin du support xp en 2014 a met de suite le couteau sous la gorge aux entreprises...

----------


## Lavock

> J'ai pas eu l'impression que chez Linux, les installations se faisaient en 1 clic ! Mais bon !
> De toutes faons, l'installation d'un programme se fait selon ce que le diffuseur du programme prvoit, et Microsoft n'y pourra rien !


[HS] En remontant, j'ai vu ce post. Je me permet une apart qui n'as rien a voir avec le dbat, mais qui  dfaut enrichira (peut-tre) un peu la culture linux de certain.
Je n'en suis pas sr, mais je crois que, au pied de la lettre, c'est openSuSE le premier  avoir fait a (depuis 10.3). Voici le lien du draft de la feature. [/HS]

----------


## Barsy

> Sinon c'est sur que la fin du support xp en 2014 a met de suite le couteau sous la gorge aux entreprises...


De toute faon, la fin du monde est pour 2012 alors...  ::lol::

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Sinon c'est sur que la fin du support xp en 2014 a met de suite le couteau sous la gorge aux entreprises...


Mais il y en a qui l'utilisent vraiment le support XP ? 
Parce que des fois, j'ai l'impression que c'est du vent  ::aie:: 

( moins que vous parliez des mises  jour)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> [HS] En remontant, j'ai vu ce post. Je me permet une apart qui n'as rien a voir avec le dbat, mais qui  dfaut enrichira (peut-tre) un peu la culture linux de certain.
> Je n'en suis pas sr, mais je crois que, au pied de la lettre, c'est openSuSE le premier  avoir fait a (depuis 10.3). Voici le lien du draft de la feature. [/HS]


Il est prcis que l'installation se fait en un clic SI LE PAQUET EST PREVU DANS UNE LISTE. Alors, certes, il est possible de modifier cette liste mais a va tre dur en un seul clic !  ::ccool::

----------


## Lavock

> Quelle diffrence cela fait que ce soit OpenSource ? Rien ! Si demain Oracle bazarde OpenOffice.org, ben tous ceux qui on mis sur cette suite se retrouve le bec dans l'eau !


Si, justement, tout le monde peut reprendre le projet. Et la communaut sera toujours active. Mais c'est franchement un autre dbat oO !

Sinon, un Windows libre, je serait quand mme curieux de voir ce que cela vaut. Pas forcment dans la lign de leur OS, mais un truc un peu  ct, sur des technos un peu dlaiss. Vous imaginez XP passant sous licence GNU en 2014 oO !

Sinon, objectivement, a ma longue liste, je rajoute : "Un truc rvolutionnaire super bluffant." Et si possible, un truc qui n'existait pas dj avant autre part...

----------


## dams78

> Et sur Linux, le support est assur par qui ? Des entreprises bnvolent j'imagine qui viennent gratuitement te dpanner mme si tu es sur une version obsolte du produit n'est-ce pas ?


Heu non, j'ai pas dit a, la diffrence c'est juste que si tu peux avoir le code (toi ou un autre) tu peux esprer t'en sortir (o te faire aider par un tier).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Si, justement, tout le monde peut reprendre le projet. Et la communaut sera toujours active. Mais c'est franchement un autre dbat oO !


Oh ! Mais ce ne sera plus OpenOffice.org, et aucune garantie que les fonctionnalits seront reprises... Bref, pour une entreprise c'est le risque que tout ses documents ne soient plus lisibles/modifiables.

----------


## behe

> Mais il y en a qui l'utilisent vraiment le support XP ? 
> Parce que des fois, j'ai l'impression que c'est du vent 
> 
> ( moins que vous parliez des mises  jour)


yep, le support jusqu'en 2014 c'est pour les mises  jour (scurit). Sinon tu as des contrats partenaire avec Microsoft pour le support dans le vrai sens du terme.
De ce que j'ai vu dans ma boite, il est pas mal mais j'imagine que le prix doit tre lev

----------


## dams78

> C'est moi, ou ce post concerne Windows 8, et non Linux ?


Tu as raison, mais quelqu'un  dit je voudrai que Windows soit Open Source, il a pas parl de Windows... Aprs toi tu as demand ce que a apporterait, ce  quoi j'ai juste dit que c'tait dommage qu'aprs tous les posts que tu as pos sous Linux de ne pas savoir ce qu'tait l'Open Source et ses avantages...




> Quelle diffrence cela fait que ce soit OpenSource ? Rien ! Si demain Oracle bazarde OpenOffice.org, ben tous ceux qui on mis sur cette suite se retrouve le bec dans l'eau !


Bah justement non, tu peux faire un fork d'OpenOffice. Le cas de figure que tu donnes s'applique justement aux codes ferms, mais a on en a dj discut pleins de fois sur des posts Linux...

----------


## Lavock

> Il est prcis que l'installation se fait en un clic SI LE PAQUET EST PREVU DANS UNE LISTE. Alors, certes, il est possible de modifier cette liste mais a va tre dur en un seul clic !


En lisant/utilisant cette feature... ben je vois pas de quoi tu parle oO ! Je l'ai srement loup mais... pourrais-tu citer s'il te plait >< ?

----------


## dams78

> Tiens on a presque tenu une page sans que l'on veuille faire passer Windows en open source ou qu'on veuille les mmes caractristiques que linux... en progrs.
> moi j'imagine Linux qui passe propritaire : plus de problmes avec les n distribs possibles, un suivi entreprise cohrent 
> Sinon c'est sur que la fin du support xp en 2014 a met de suite le couteau sous la gorge aux entreprises...


Bah coute ici on tait sous Windows 2000 il y a peu, et comme tu le sais le support c'est arrt ou va tre arrt, donc malgrs qu'on en ai pas besoins les postes utilisateurs sont migrs vers ... Vista (bah oui avec le temps qu'il faut pour tout valider, etc). Donc je dis pas que si 2000 avait t libre on sera toujours dessus, mais a aurait t une possibilit.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu as raison, mais quelqu'un  dit je voudrai que Windows soit Open Source, il a pas parl de Windows... Aprs toi tu as demand ce que a apporterait, ce  quoi j'ai juste dit que c'tait dommage qu'aprs tous les posts que tu as pos sous Linux de ne pas savoir ce qu'tait l'Open Source et ses avantages...
> 
> 
> Bah justement non, tu peux faire un fork d'OpenOffice. Le cas de figure que tu donnes s'applique justement aux codes ferms, mais a on en a dj discut pleins de fois sur des posts Linux...


Je sais ce qu'est l'OpenSource, mais je n'y voit pas d'avantages. Ce que tu dis est vrai, n'importe qui peut reprendre le projet pour en faire un fork, mais quelle garantie y a t-il quand  la fiabilit, le suivi, la prennit et la rtro-compatibilit ? Aucune ! Donc, on est compltement sous la menace permanente d'un projet qui s'arrte - pouf - plus rien... que les sources pour celui qui voudrait s'en servir pour faire... Dieu sait quoi !

----------


## dams78

> Oh ! Mais ce ne sera plus OpenOffice.org, et aucune garantie que les fonctionnalits seront reprises... Bref, pour une entreprise c'est le risque que tout ses documents ne soient plus lisibles/modifiables.


Quelle mauvaise foi... On a dj eu exactement le mme dbat (avec le mme exemple de ta part), et on t'avait donn pleins d'arguments sur pourquoi ce que tu dis ne peut pas arriver, je t'ai mme donn l'exemple d'un logiciel que ma boite vient de faire dvelopper en Open Source pour justement ne pas se retrouver le bec dans l'eau comme tu dis.

----------


## dams78

> Je sais ce qu'est l'OpenSource, mais je n'y voit pas d'avantages. Ce que tu dis est vrai, n'importe qui peut reprendre le projet pour en faire un fork, mais quelle garantie y a t-il quand  la fiabilit, le suivi, la prennit et la rtro-compatibilit ? Aucune ! Donc, on est compltement sous la menace permanente d'un projet qui s'arrte - pouf - plus rien... que les sources pour celui qui voudrait s'en servir pour faire... Dieu sait quoi !


Parce que avec le non libre tu es  l'abri que le projet ne s'arrte jamais? Et si c'est le cas tu fais comment?
Tu n'es pas sous la menace permanente d'un projet qui s'arrte puisque justement le code est libre!

----------


## Lavock

> Je sais ce qu'est l'OpenSource, mais je n'y voit pas d'avantages. Ce que tu dis est vrai, n'importe qui peut reprendre le projet pour en faire un fork, mais quelle garantie y a t-il quand  la fiabilit, le suivi, la prennit et la rtro-compatibilit ? Aucune ! Donc, on est compltement sous la menace permanente d'un projet qui s'arrte - pouf - plus rien... que les sources pour celui qui voudrait s'en servir pour faire... Dieu sait quoi !


[SUPER HS] Rien ne t'empche toi, ou quelqu'un que tu payes, de reprendre le contrle du/d'un projet... Le libre a ses avantage et aussi ses inconvnients ! [/SUPER HS]

----------


## BainE

HAHAHAHAHAHA UN LACH DE TROLLS !!!!

bon par contre, mine de rien ce qui ressort pour moi, c est que on attend pas grand chose des nouveaux OS. J ai depuis quelques annes l impression qu'ils sont arrivs  une espce de finalit (temporaire certainement) et que a part prendre de plus en plus de ressources et nous faire acheter de supercalculateur de plus en plus gros et cher ben l innovation se fait pas norme. C'est toujours un peu plus joli que la version d avant, plus rapide ca dpend parce que des fois faut beaucoup plus de ressources... Le seul truc serait une compatibilit des nouveaux composants ds l install de l OS; mais j ai l impression qu un driver ferait la meme chose...

----------


## behe

> Bah coute ici on tait sous Windows 2000 il y a peu, et comme tu le sais le support c'est arrt ou va tre arrt, donc malgrs qu'on en ai pas besoins les postes utilisateurs sont migrs vers ... Vista (bah oui avec le temps qu'il faut pour tout valider, etc). Donc je dis pas que si 2000 avait t libre on sera toujours dessus, mais a aurait t une possibilit.


L dessus j'ai rien  opposer vu que c'est la mme pour une partie de la boite o je travaille. Enfin les postes sont migrs en xp en attente de la validation Seven. Au moins l'homologation sera prte quand xp sera compltement abandonn.  ::mrgreen:: 

Aprs il ne faut pas oublier que les entreprises, suivant leurs tailles, ngocient les licences  un prix tout  fait diffrent que le particulier.

edit : j'ai  peu prt les mmes conclusions que BainE en fait.

----------


## FailMan

> Je souhaiterais que Windows 8 soit open source.


Et moi, je voudrais qu'il fasse le mnage, le caf et me conduise au taf le matin  ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Quelle mauvaise foi... On a dj eu exactement le mme dbat (avec le mme exemple de ta part), et on t'avait donn pleins d'arguments sur pourquoi ce que tu dis ne peut pas arriver, je t'ai mme donn l'exemple d'un logiciel que ma boite vient de faire dvelopper en Open Source pour justement ne pas se retrouver le bec dans l'eau comme tu dis.





> Parce que avec le non libre tu es  l'abri que le projet ne s'arrte jamais? Et si c'est le cas tu fais comment?
> Tu n'es pas sous la menace permanente d'un projet qui s'arrte puisque justement le code est libre!


Disons que la confiance joue un grand rle dans les choix stratgique d'une entreprise. Et,  la question, est-ce que j'ai plus confiance dans une entreprise comme Microsoft dans la dure ou le type au fond de son garage qui bidouille des projets rcuprs  droite et  gauche...  ::?: 
Maintenant, tous les projets OpenSource ne sont pas "bidouills" par des mecs au fond de leurs garages, mais il n'empche que l'assurance est moins grande. 
Je prend le cas Mozilla, pourtant une organisation srieuse. J'utilisais le tout-en-un Mozilla. La fondation a cr en parallle FireFox et Thunderbird, et a finalement abandonn la suite Mozilla !  ::calim2:: 
Je sens dj la rponse "Oui mais Mozilla a t repris..." 20 ans aprs ?  ::roll:: 




> [SUPER HS] Rien ne t'empche toi, ou quelqu'un que tu payes, de reprendre le contrle du/d'un projet... Le libre a ses avantage et aussi ses inconvnients ! [/SUPER HS]


Ben, oui, mais mon mtier (enfin celui de mon entreprise) c'est pas de dvelopper des logiciels ! 

Mais, bon. Vous tes persuad que le Libre est la seule solution. Restez avec vos illres, a ne me pose pas de problme !

----------


## dams78

> Restez avec vos illres, a ne me pose pas de problme !


Je sais pas si le terme de veille technologie de te dis quelque choses, mais quand je vois les dcisions qui sont prises dans mon entreprise (grand groupe international et bonne rputation niveau SI), se diriger vers l'Open Source est loin d'tre synonyme d'avoir des oeillres, au contraire...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je sais pas si le terme de veille technologie de te dis quelque choses, mais quand je vois les dcisions qui sont prises dans mon entreprise (grand groupe international et bonne rputation niveau SI), se diriger vers l'Open Source est loin d'tre synonyme d'avoir des oeillres, au contraire...


Tu semble faire un contresens de mes propos. Je n'ai pas dis que ce tourner vers l'open source, c'est avoir des illres, mais ne pas tre conscient que l'open source prsente autant, voire plus, de risques que le propritaire c'est all au devant de grandes dsillusions. Et ne par reconnatre que ces risques existent et ne sont pas anodins, c'est avoir des illres !

----------


## dams78

> Tu semble faire un contresens de mes propos. Je n'ai pas dis que ce tourner vers l'open source, c'est avoir des illres, mais ne pas tre conscient que l'open source prsente autant, voire plus, de risques que le propritaire c'est all au devant de grandes dsillusions. Et ne par reconnatre que ces risques existent et ne sont pas anodins, c'est avoir des illres !


Mais justement c'est payer pour une application propritaire qui est risqu, puisque tu payes pour juste utiliser un outil pendant un certain temps, alors qu'avec le libre tu vas payer pour un service : dvelopper l'outil que tu pourra utiliser et conserver. Et comme tous services tu peux le faire excuter par un certain nombre de prestataires. Le problme du propritaire c'est que tu es oblig de dplacer un certain savoir. Et mme si tu as raison dans le fait que Microsoft est une socit solide qui n'est pas prte de faire faillite, tu es quand mme soumis  leur propre politique.

----------


## behe

> . Le problme du propritaire c'est que tu es oblig de dplacer un certain savoir.


Heu l j'ai pas compris.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mais justement c'est payer pour une application propritaire qui est risqu, puisque tu payes pour juste utiliser un outil pendant un certain temps, alors qu'avec le libre tu vas payer pour un service : dvelopper l'outil que tu pourra utiliser et conserver. Et comme tous services tu peux le faire excuter par un certain nombre de prestataires. Le problme du propritaire c'est que tu es oblig de dplacer un certain savoir. Et mme si tu as raison dans le fait que Microsoft est une socit solide qui n'est pas prte de faire faillite, tu es quand mme soumis  leur propre politique.


Je ne comprend pas ce que tu dis : "tu payes pour juste utiliser un outil pendant un certain temps" ? Je n'ai pas vu de limite de temps dans l'utilisation d'un logiciel pay ? 
"Le problme du propritaire c'est que tu es oblig de dplacer un certain savoir", a non plus je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire ? 
Ce sont deux points de vue diffrents. Acheter un logiciel "standard" ou dvelopper du spcifique. Mais, a n'a rien  voir avec le Libre, a !
Je suis d'accord que pour certains logiciels, les entreprises prfrent avoir du spcifiques (gestion de prod, gestion client, ...) mais pour des logiciels comme la paie, la compta, et la bureautique, l'intrt est mineur. Et pour la bureautique, c'est mme dangereux, car on risque de se couper du reste du monde avec des formats spcifiques.

----------


## Lavock

@Louis G.
Le dbat tourne encore libre vs. proprio, mais je trouve ta faon de voir les chose bizarre, et,  vrai dire, biais >< !
L'arrt du support d'un application et un risque pour n'importe quel licence. L ou lorsque c'est propritaire, tu n'as qu' dire bye-bye et reinvestir ailleurs, le libre  une chance de continuer  exister... Malheureusement, la solution n'tant pas parfaite, il faudra parfois (souvent ?) y laisser quelque deniers. Soit, parfois plus que de changer de fournisseur, mais c'est sans compter les formations/etc...

S'il y a bien un domaine ou la souplesse du libre l'emporte, c'est bien ici en plus : dans les choix possibles lors de l'arrt du support d'un produit >< ! Certes, ce n'est PAS parfait, mais c'est toujours mieux que le proprio...

[troll] Au passage, ct bureautique, c'est plutt MS qui fait pas dans la norme  ::aie::  ::roll:: [/troll]

----------


## dams78

> @Louis G.
> Le dbat tourne encore libre vs. proprio, mais je trouve ta faon de voir les chose bizarre, et,  vrai dire, biais >< !
> L'arrt du support d'un application et un risque pour n'importe quel licence. L ou lorsque c'est propritaire, tu n'as qu' dire bye-bye et reinvestir ailleurs, le libre  une chance de continuer  exister... Malheureusement, la solution n'tant pas parfaite, il faudra parfois (souvent ?) y laisser quelque deniers. Soit, parfois plus que de changer de fournisseur, mais c'est sans compter les formations/etc...
> 
> S'il y a bien un domaine ou la souplesse du libre l'emporte, c'est bien ici en plus : dans les choix possibles lors de l'arrt du support d'un produit >< ! Certes, ce n'est PAS parfait, mais c'est toujours mieux que le proprio...
> 
> [troll] Au passage, ct bureautique, c'est plutt MS qui fait pas dans la norme [/troll]


Voila, je vais pas continuer le hs plus longtemps, je partage le point de vue au dessus. Surtout pour ce qui est des formats : le libre est bas sur des formats vs formart propritaire...
Pour ce qui est du savoir dplac, c'tait une image, pour dire que tu ne contrle pas le logiciel, alors bien sr dans 90% des cas tu t'en tapes, mais c'est quand mme important de savoir qu'il y a toujours la possibilit de faire continuer la maintenant par un tiers. Ce qui rejoins ce que je disais quand je disais "tu payes pour un certain temps" c'est juste que le jour o le support s'arrte bah t'es comme un con.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> @Louis G.
> Le dbat tourne encore libre vs. proprio, mais je trouve ta faon de voir les chose bizarre, et,  vrai dire, biais >< !
> L'arrt du support d'un application et un risque pour n'importe quel licence. L ou lorsque c'est propritaire, tu n'as qu' dire bye-bye et reinvestir ailleurs, le libre  une chance de continuer  exister... Malheureusement, la solution n'tant pas parfaite, il faudra parfois (souvent ?) y laisser quelque deniers. Soit, parfois plus que de changer de fournisseur, mais c'est sans compter les formations/etc...
> 
> S'il y a bien un domaine ou la souplesse du libre l'emporte, c'est bien ici en plus : dans les choix possibles lors de l'arrt du support d'un produit >< ! Certes, ce n'est PAS parfait, mais c'est toujours mieux que le proprio...


Visiblement, mais je ne vais pas continuer, ce que vous ne comprenez pas, c'est que je n'ai rien contre le Libre, mais que je n'y vois pas un intrt suprieur, et que pour moi les risques pour l'utilisateur sont les mmes quelque soit le modle de licence.
Bien sr, SI le code est repris, alors PEUT-ETRE que le suivi sera assur, il est possible de PAYER une socit pour qu'elle reprenne les sources... Rien de sr, rien de concret ! 




> [troll] Au passage, ct bureautique, c'est plutt MS qui fait pas dans la norme [/troll]


Bah, au vue des parts de march, je dirais que le standard en bureautique c'est MS !

----------


## r0d

> Bah, au vue des parts de march, je dirais que le standard en bureautique c'est MS !


Tu sais, il existe encore des personnes qui considrent que les parts de march ne devraient pas tre l'alpha et l'omga, la source, l'itinraire et la destination des processus de prise de dcision. Mais bon, je suis d'accord que ces gens-l sont des fous irresponsables, dangereux, qui violent les jeunes filles et mangent leurs enfants, et souvent pire, des communistes, qui n'ont que trois mots  leur vocabulaire: "goulag", "partage" et "linux"! (des trois, je ne sais quel est le pire!)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu sais, il existe encore des personnes qui considrent que les parts de march ne devraient pas tre l'alpha et l'omga, la source, l'itinraire et la destination des processus de prise de dcision. Mais bon, je suis d'accord que ces gens-l sont des fous irresponsables, dangereux, qui violent les jeunes filles et mangent leurs enfants, et souvent pire, des communistes, qui n'ont que trois mots  leur vocabulaire: "goulag", "partage" et "linux"! (des trois, je ne sais quel est le pire!)


Moi, ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que l'on dfinisse des standard sans tenir compte de l'existant !
Et le militantisme politique, ne devrait pas empcher de penser !  :;):

----------


## Lavock

> Moi, ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que l'on dfinisse des standard sans tenir compte de l'existant !
> Et le militantisme politique, ne devrait pas empcher de penser !


Si seulement ce que tu disais l tait vrai ! Et pourtant, la normalisation c'est bas sur le travail de MS... Qui dans la version juste aprs, c'est empress de ne plus la respect... Mais bon, je sais pas ce que je dis, j'ai des oeillres -_-' !

Et si on recentrait le dbat ?

----------


## dams78

> Si seulement ce que tu disais l tait vrai ! Et pourtant, la normalisation c'est bas sur le travail de MS... Qui dans la version juste aprs, c'est empress de ne plus la respect... Mais bon, je sais pas ce que je dis, j'ai des oeuillres -_-' !
> 
> Et si on recentr le dbat ?


Mais grave comment tu veux faire des standards sans une publication de celui-ci?
Louis tu cites Office avec son format .doc, ok pennons se format comme standard (un peu comme pdf), comment tu veux implmenter ce format dans une application?

----------


## Barsy

J'aimerai comprendre ce que signifie "standard" pour vous.

Actuellement, dans la bureautique, il n'y a aucun standard. Donc pas la peine de chercher  savoir quel est le logiciel qui le respecte ou pas. 

Par contre, ajourd'hui, si tu n'as pas  ta disposition un logiciel pour ouvrir un '.doc', un '.xls' ou un '.pdf', tu auras beaucoup de mal  changer des documents avec d'autres personnes (notamment avec des gens faisant partie d'autres entreprises). 
Et sinon, je n'ai encore vu personne s'amuser  joindre des '.odt'  ses mails. Donc si demain, il fallait dsigner un standard, je ne pense pas que ce dernier ferait office de choix.

----------


## Lavock

En fait, non seulement cela troll, mais sans argument en plus. Je veux bien, il y a de quoi chipoter, le dernier post dit "standard" alors que nous parlions de norme !
M'enfin, a l



> Office Open XML est une norme ISO/IEC (IS 29500) cre par Microsoft, destine  rpondre  la demande dinteroprabilit dans les environnements de bureautique et  concurrencer la solution dinteroprabilit OpenDocument. Ce format (dont les suffixes sont .docx, .xlsx, et .pptx) est utilis par Microsoft Office 2007 ainsi que par Microsoft Office 2008 pour Mac, en remplacement des prcdents formats Microsoft (reconnus  leurs suffixes tels que : .doc, .xls, .ppt), il est toutefois lgrement diffrent, pour ces versions d'office, de la norme ISO dfinitive, qui a tenu compte des remarques des membres de l'organisme normalisateur.


 Je l'ai pas invent non plus !

Non, srieusement, troll mis  part, qu'attendent les pro-ms de 8 ? C'est une question srieuse hein, je pourrais dire ce que j'attends de certaines distros Linux, donc vous, c'est quoi vos attentes ? Et essayer d'tre plus imaginatif que "7 et parfait"... D'abord, a fait gros fanboy, et en plus a prouve que l'esprit Microsoft manque srieusement d'esprit critique >< !

[edit] Et au vue de ce qui a t dit, je pourrait troller encore longtemps... C'est peut-tre pas une bonne ide que de dfendre MS sur son point faible...

----------


## FailMan

J'attends quoi de 8 ? Je l'ai dj dit, qu'il soit customisable de fond en comble sans qu'on aie  modifier des .dll, et puis qu'une sorte de Media Center soit bootable en quelques secondes, avec tous les codecs de pr-installs.

On va pas trop en demander, aprs certains fustigent le fait que Microsoft _impose_ ses logiciels... Si on intgre trop de fonctions, on va lui reprocher d'tre complet  ::aie::  et de nuire au dveloppement de la concurrence !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non, srieusement, troll mis  part, qu'attendent les pro-ms de 8 ? C'est une question srieuse hein, je pourrais dire ce que j'attends de certaines distros Linux, donc vous, c'est quoi vos attentes ?


Ben, tu vas rire, mais personnellement, ce que j'attends d'un OS, quel qu'il soit, c'est de me permettre de profiter  100% de mon PC pour l'usage que j'en fais. 
Alors, aprs qu'il soit customisable, je m'en contrefout, la 3D sur le bureau je m'en balance. C'est pas l'important.
Ce qui est important,  mes yeux, c'est que je puisse installer les logiciels dont j'ai besoin, les jeux que j'aime bien, que ces logiciels fonctionnent et que mes priphriques soient reconnus et fonctionnent. Pour le reste, je m'en tape.
Les considrations comme "le NTFS c'est pas top", "la gestion des partitions est bancale", etc... Bref les arguments des pro-linux qui vantent leur noyau si parfait, ... je m'en contrefout !

Et, dans les considrations que j'ai cit, Windows Seven me suffit largement, et Windows au sens large est le seul qui rponde  mes exigences !

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Et, dans les considrations que j'ai cit, Windows Seven me suffit largement, et Windows au sens large est le seul qui rponde  mes exigences !


Donc, il serait peut tre tant que tu te retires de cette discussion vu que tu dis toi mme que tu n'as plus rien  apporter  la question : Quelles amliorations voudriez-vous voir Microsoft apporter  son futur OS ?

Et ce serait vraiment sympa de revenir sur la question d'origine (de manire gnrale)  ::?:  Parce qu'en matire utile pour quelqu'un qui est interess par la question, a ne doit pas dpasser 10%...

Si vous voulez dbattre du format doc et de la standardisation/normalisation d'un format d'change de document, merci d'ouvrir un dbat ailleurs.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Donc, il serait peut tre tant que tu te retires de cette discussion vu que tu dis toi mme que tu n'as plus rien  apporter  la question : Quelles amliorations voudriez-vous voir Microsoft apporter  son futur OS ?
> 
> Et ce serait vraiment sympa de revenir sur la question d'origine (de manire gnrale)  Parce qu'en matire utile pour quelqu'un qui est interess par la question, a ne doit pas dpasser 10%...
> 
> Si vous voulez dbattre du format doc et de la standardisation/normalisation d'un format d'change de document, merci d'ouvrir un dbat ailleurs.


Mon post tait une rponse  la question, il me semble ! 
Qu'est-ce que j'attends de Windows 8 ?  Eh, bien que ce soit toujours un OS avec lequel je puisse faire ce que je veux (c'est  dire ce que je fais aujourd'hui avec Windows 7, et que je faisais avec Windows XP avant, et mme avec Vista plus rcemment). 
Cette considration ne m'empche pas de voir les volutions du systme et de juger si elles me paraissent utiles ou pas. Dans Vista, un certain nombre de choses ne me plaisaient pas, je suis rester avec XP. J'ai achet 7 car  l'essai avec la RC, j'ai trouv un certain nombre de choses intressantes comme, en vrac et de manire non exhaustive, les bibliothques, "la nouvelle barre de tches, le pare-feu qui est mieux fait, l'UAC plus utilisable que celle de Vista.
Maintenant, si je devais demander quelque chose  Microsoft, c'est de faciliter certaines manuvres pour la personnalisation (exemple, changer d'icne pour les bibliothques), mais c'est marginale et mme si ce n'est pas simple, c'est faisable !

----------


## Tonioyo

Cette question (question d'origine du topic) entraine  se poser cette question implicite : Quel est l'avenir des OS. Je pense que pas mal de personne font fausse route en se disant pour ou contre une technologie particulire, ou pour ou contre un systme de licence libre / propritaire.

La vrai question est qu'est ce que l'on pourrait voir apparaitre dans les systemes d'exploitations dans les 5  10 prochaines annes.

Ce topic pourrait tre source d'inspiration aussi bien pour microsoft que pour la comunaut du libre.

Moi les hologrammes ca me plait bien ... les films en 3D (voir la nouvelle gnration de film mergeante au cinma), ca peu tre aussi une orientation partage maximum de l'information avec de nouvelles technologies de communications (matriel et logiciel). 

Quelle est votre vision de l'avenir?  :;):

----------


## FailMan

> Quelle est votre vision de l'avenir?


La domotique, assurment.  ::ccool::

----------


## yoyo88

> Non, srieusement, troll mis  part, qu'attendent les pro-ms de 8 ?


Pas grand chose en faite, du moins pour l'utilisateur lamdba. sauf peut tre d'tre toujours plus rapide, de consomm moins de ressource et un retour du panneau de configuration plus proche de celui d'XP.

par contre pour moi, en tant que dveloppeur : un framework .NET encore plus complet.  :;):

----------


## batataw

> Cette question (question d'origine du topic) entraine  se poser cette question implicite : Quel est l'avenir des OS. Je pense que pas mal de personne font fausse route en se disant pour ou contre une technologie particulire, ou pour ou contre un systme de licence libre / propritaire.
> 
> La vrai question est qu'est ce que l'on pourrait voir apparaitre dans les systemes d'exploitations dans les 5  10 prochaines annes.
> 
> Ce topic pourrait tre source d'inspiration aussi bien pour microsoft que pour la comunaut du libre.
> 
> Moi les hologrammes ca me plait bien ... les films en 3D (voir la nouvelle gnration de film mergeante au cinma), ca peu tre aussi une orientation partage maximum de l'information avec de nouvelles technologies de communications (matriel et logiciel). 
> 
> Quelle est votre vision de l'avenir?


Objectivement les OS ne vont pas se transformer au point de ressembler a ceux des films de sciences fictions (encore heureux car franchement ils ne sont pas tres fonctionnelles). Je les vois plutot converger vers encore plus de scurit,  d'ergonomie et d'interporabilit.

Scurit: Compltement impermable aux virus et autres trojents.
Ergonomie: Des interfaces pures, agrables et lgantes utilisant intensivement la carte graphique.
Interporabilit: L'avnement peut-etre des Applications WEB, du Cloud et des documents aux formats ouverts.

Peut-etre que le tlphone portable sera insrer sur un dock et servira d'ordinateur personnel  :;):

----------


## FailMan

> Ergonomie: Des interfaces pures, agrables et lgantes utilisant intensivement la carte graphique


Le problme est qu'en partant de l, tu vas exclure les machines quipes de chipsets aux performances anmiques  ::?:  (_Aero_ avec Vista, c'tait quand mme gourmand)




> par contre pour moi, en tant que dveloppeur : un framework .NET encore plus complet.


Le .NET 4 va sortir en mme temps que VS 2010 si je ne m'abuse  :;):

----------


## Floral

Bon j'ai pas os en parler jusqu' prsentmais c'est vrai qu'un truc qui me botterait bien ce serait des choses dont on a parl dans d'autres sujets, notamment celui traitant de l'ergonomie avec le "multitouch - dix doigts".
Dans le mme genre il y a la reconnaissance de pattern d'encphalogramme pour donner des instructions  un ordinateur.
Enfin Le projet croquet me semble de plus en plus en adquation avec le cloud computing, et le web distribu (c'est un mtaver apparemment compatible avec plusieurs OS) ou l'on navigue sur les rseaux et dans son systme, comme dans un lieu  part entire.
En dehors de toute considration lgalo-philosophique, ce sont vraiment des chose que j'aimerai voir un jour, peut tre dans windows 9 ou 10?

----------


## Tonioyo

Le framework .NET c'est un framework donc je me demande si il fait vraiment parti de l'OS.

Moi je vois ca comme une couche d'interoprabilit entre diffrents systmes.

@batataw :

Je ne parlais pas de ca de ce point de vue l mais plutt l'integration de la fonctionnalite 3D (ce qui se fait dj d'ailleurs avec certaines cartes graphiques) ensuite les applications peuvent tres diverses et varries.

D'autant plus qu'un OS utilisant  fond une carte graphique n'est pas un OS performant, c'est a dire qu'il ne pourra pas tre dploy sur des strucutres lgres ( moins peut tre d'avoir 100 DVDs d'install ... J'xagre mais c'est juste pour illustrer ce que je pense).

Ou alors on pourrai aussi penser que l'avenir des OS serrait qu'ils soient totalement transparent (comme sur les tlphones portable), on ne les verrai plus dmarrer ca serrai juste la machine qui dmarre, donc vers des OS plus lger voir intgrs dans un espace mmoire spcifique sur la carte mre.

Et dans ce cas on aurait un dmarrage super rapide mais tout programme "superflux" ne serrai charg que sur demande.

----------


## yoyo88

> Le framework .NET c'est un framework donc je me demande si il fait vraiment parti de l'OS.
> 
> Moi je vois ca comme une couche d'interoprabilit entre diffrents systmes.


Oui mais l'avantage du .NET c'est qu'il est directement lier au produit Microsoft, et donc  ses OS.
Si une nouvelle fonctionnalit arrive avec Windows 8, on sais qu'elle serra facilement utilisable dans .NET, et donc rutilisable dans nos logiciel si le besoins s'en fait sentir.
exemple : WPF et le tactile dans Seven.

Donns des possibilits c'est bien, mais facilit son utilisation c'est encore mieux.
 ::ccool::

----------


## FailMan

> Oui mais l'avantage du .NET c'est qu'il est directement lier au produit Microsoft, et donc  ses OS.


 ::nono::  Le .NET n'est plus exclusif  Windows, grce  Mono.

----------


## BainE

> Le framework .NET c'est un framework donc je me demande si il fait vraiment parti de l'OS.


Je confirme ca n'a rien a voir, mais depuis un moment y a un gros pb de vocabulaire (ou de connaissances) et un amalgame entre OS, logiciel...

----------


## yoyo88

> Le .NET n'est plus exclusif  Windows, grce  Mono.


Mono est une adaptation du framework.




> Je confirme ca n'a rien a voir, mais depuis un moment y a un gros pb de vocabulaire (ou de connaissances) et un amalgame entre OS, logiciel...


oui j'ai jamais dit le contraire.
 ::roll:: 

je suis tous a fait d'accord que le framework n'a pas de rapport avec Windows, mais le framework permet de facilit l'intgration de certaines nouvelles fonctionnalit fortement lie  l'OS, comme le tactile de Seven.  :;):

----------


## RTN14

Un autre truc que j'attends de Windows 8, qu'il me permette d'avoir la cote avec les filles!

Plus srieusement, j'adore la barre de 7, elle est trs pratique, mais je crois qu'il y a moyen de faire encore un peu mieux. Par exemple, pouvoir y mettre directement des fichiers (sans devoir mettre le programme qui va avec. Par exemple, mettre un .xls sans devoir le mettre dans un raccourci Excel). 
Mais aussi une meilleur intgration avec les programme non-Microsoft (pour IE on peut directement choisir l'onglet que l'on veut, cela ne marche pas avec FF ou Opera) Mais c'est peut-tre aussi  la concurance de bosser cela...
M'enfin, ce sont pas de gros changement

----------


## FailMan

> Mono est une adaptation du framework.


Oui, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, mais c'est pour te dire que tu peux travailler en .NET sans forcment tre sous Windows, Windows n'a donc plus l'exclusivit du .NET ( mon avis, Mono doit reprsenter une part infime de la part des dveloppeurs .NET)  :;):

----------


## smyley

> Mais aussi une meilleur intgration avec les programme non-Microsoft (pour IE on peut directement choisir l'onglet que l'on veut, cela ne marche pas avec FF ou Opera) Mais c'est peut-tre aussi  la concurance de bosser cela...


C'est en effet  la concurrence de bosser cela. Les nouvelles fonctionnalits de Seven sont toutes exposes via le Plateform SDK ou le .NET Framework (via une lib que l'on trouve sur CodePlex).

Sinon,

Le MS .NET Framework  l'heure actuelle fait partie intgrante de l'OS, les mises  jour de Windows se sentent de plus en plus dans le Framework, et rciproquement. A terme d'ailleurs, Microsoft a manifest son intrt  voir le dveloppement win32 tre remplac petit  petit par .NET.

Aprs, Mono est une implmentation alternative du .NET Framework, mais elle n'a aucun intrt sous Windows only.

Il y a donc plusieurs choses que l'on peut entendre en parlant du .NET Framework :
- Le Framework de MS, livr avec les nouveaux Windows et servant dans de plus en plus de domaines (pas forcment grand publique, mais quand on pense  SQL Server, Sharpoint, VSTO, etc on arrive souvent  du .NET)
- La plateforme en gnrale, qui contient le MS .NET Framework, et Mono qui est une implmentation rendu possible par la standardisation de certaines parties du Framework .NET (il n'y a pas que Mono d'ailleurs)

----------


## BainE

> Le MS .NET Framework  l'heure actuelle fait partie intgrante de l'OS


Non, dsol mais non.
C'est peut etre une brique applicative sur laquelle MS en fait reposer beaucoup d autres mais un framework (collection de librairies principalement) n'est pas un sous ensemble de l OS. Sinon la libC standard fait partie des OS depuis le dbut ? Et Win32 aussi ?

----------


## smyley

> Non, dsol mais non.
> C'est peut etre une brique applicative sur laquelle MS en fait reposer beaucoup d autres mais un framework (collection de librairies principalement) n'est pas un sous ensemble de l OS. Sinon la libC standard fait partie des OS depuis le dbut ? Et Win32 aussi ?


Je te parle d'un environnement d'excution d'applications Windows, tu me rponds par une librairie de fonctions standards pouvant tre incluses dans les programmes Windows, Linux, Mac, etc.

Et tu va pas me dire que win32 ne fait pas partie intgrante de Windows, l c'est encore plus du grand n'importe quoi. Windows c'est kernel -> drivers -> win32 -> (.net) -> [applications] (en trs trs gros).

Chacune des brique du .NET Framework a t faite pour,  terme, compltement remplacer certaines des briques de Windows. Le dbut de la transition  l'origine avait t prvue avec Vista, mais beaucoup de choses sont passes  la trappe (aprs 5 ans de dv, il ne pouvais plus y avoir de dlais). L'exemple le plus vident est WPF, qui court-circuite directement GDI+.

Par Microsoft, son .NET Framework est plac au mme niveau que d'autres composants comme :
- Windows Installer
- Windows Search
- etc
On peut trouver d'ailleurs une petite liste dcrivant les applications de MS bases sur le Framework :
http://blogs.msdn.com/danielfe/archi...02/251254.aspx

(ps. cet article date de 2004, depuis a a bien chang vu que par exemple, Visual Studio utilise maintenant le .NET Framework pour sa propre interface).

----------


## Tonioyo

Donc on pourrai en conclure qu'une plateforme quelconque possdant le framework .Net serrai capable d'executer ces applications listes (utilisant la technologie .Net) ... ou du moins tre recompiles sur ces machines puis executes.

Le framework .Net est bas sur la spcification CLI (Common Language Infrastructure) qui a t dfini par Microsoft mais est-elle norme ? Logiquement elle doit tre la norme pour ce framework et peut tre qu'elle le sera pour d'autres.

J'ai toujours un peu de mal a concevoir qu'un framework fait partie intgrante d'un systme mme si il est utilise comme couche dans l'espace utilisateur.

Un nouveau systme d'exploitation serrai vraiment interressant si l'espace noyau est modifi. Les modifications apportes sur l'espace utilisateur sont aussi une avance mais l'impact n'est pas tout  fait le mme.

Est ce que le ce serrai une bonne stratgie de remplacer  terme le Win32 / Win64 par le .Net ? Le .Net ne se transformerai pas en couche spcifique windows ? et donc ne serrai plus un framework.

----------


## BainE

> Je te parle d'un environnement d'excution d'applications Windows, tu me rponds par une librairie de fonctions standards pouvant tre incluses dans les programmes Windows, Linux, Mac, etc.


C'est un interpreteur de niveau N+1 par rapport a celui des OS actuel. Du coup pour moi, par dfinition, ca ne peut pas faire partie de l'OS (car fera appel a l interpreteur de niveau N de l OS vers les composant physique).




> Et tu va pas me dire que win32 ne fait pas partie intgrante de Windows, l c'est encore plus du grand n'importe quoi. Windows c'est kernel -> drivers -> win32 -> (.net) -> [applications] (en trs trs gros).


Alors windows est plus qu un OS.




> Chacune des brique du .NET Framework a t faite pour,  terme, compltement remplacer certaines des briques de Windows. Le dbut de la transition  l'origine avait t prvue avec Vista, mais beaucoup de choses sont passes  la trappe (aprs 5 ans de dv, il ne pouvais plus y avoir de dlais). L'exemple le plus vident est WPF, qui court-circuite directement GDI+.
> 
> Par Microsoft, son .NET Framework est plac au mme niveau que d'autres composants comme :
> - Windows Installer
> - Windows Search
> - etc
> On peut trouver d'ailleurs une petite liste dcrivant les applications de MS bases sur le Framework :
> http://blogs.msdn.com/danielfe/archi...02/251254.aspx
> 
> (ps. cet article date de 2004, depuis a a bien chang vu que par exemple, Visual Studio utilise maintenant le .NET Framework pour sa propre interface).


Par convivialit, on fournit avec l OS tout un tas d outil tres pratique et tres bien foutu (windows ou linux) mais c'est en plus de l'OS (d'ailleurs sous Linux c'est GNU/Linux pour bien faire la distinction entre l'OS et la couche applicative par dfaut fournit avec). 

C'est un peu de l onanisme intellectuel, mais je suis un casse couille dsol.

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Alors windows est plus qu un OS.


Mais qu'est-ce qu'un OS ? 

Car un OS fournit en gnral des API aux logiciels applicatifs pour pouvoir communiquer avec lui et avec le matriel.
(a peut tre  base du bytecode, du code machine..., au final, on s'en fout du langage)

----------


## BainE

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'un OS ?


un interprteur de niveau N qui permet l utilisation du matriel.

----------


## yoyo88

> un interprteur de niveau N qui permet l utilisation du matriel.


Alors certaine brique de .NET font partie de l'OS. c'est le cas de WPF et aussi de WCF me semble t'il...

----------


## smyley

> un interprteur de niveau N qui permet l utilisation du matriel.


...

Bon, ce n'est plus la peine a ne donnera rien.

Et cette dfinition d'ailleurs ne donne aucune information sur ce qui fait partie de l'OS et ce qui n'en fait pas partie.

Mais bon, dans la ligne de trolls qu'on a pu voir aujourd'hui ...

----------


## BainE

> ...
> 
> Bon, ce n'est plus la peine a ne donnera rien.
> 
> Et cette dfinition d'ailleurs ne donne aucune information sur ce qui fait partie de l'OS et ce qui n'en fait pas partie.
> 
> Mais bon, dans la ligne de trolls qu'on a pu voir aujourd'hui ...


Un OS est une succession d interpreteur d un langage de niveau N vers le langage machine de niveau 1 dont le but est de permettre l utilisation du matriel en offrant un environnement d execution. Avec tout framework (tout langage compil aussi d ailleurs) on pose un interprteur supplmentaire, pour moi ca ne peut plus faire partie de l OS.

Pour moi, pour faire partie de l OS, ca doit etre dans le langage de l OS et avoir un driver en gros (tres tres gros, pour l acces matriel).

Du coup meme le bureau graphique ne ferait pas partie de l OS.

Ca peut etre con, idiot, faux et tout ce que tu veux, mais je vois pas le rapport avec la bete a poil ? Parce que y a windows dans le titre de la conversation ? C'est le nouveau point machin chouette ?

Apres je suis d'accord pour dire que windows et GNU/Linux sont bien plus que des OS, et qu ils sont fournit avec toute une panoplie de soft (et je m en plein pas d ailleurs). 

En fait a l a base je voulais juste souligner que dire "windows est un OS" est un abus de langage tres rducteur pour cette suite logicielle.

----------


## Floral

Un OS si on tombe dessus, a veut dire qu'on a un problme. Pardon, c'est hors de propos.

@Baine: On ne parle pas de "distribution" (mme pour windows), s'il vient avec plusieurs logiciels?

----------


## BainE

> @Baine: On ne parle pas de "distribution" (mme pour windows), s'il vient avec plusieurs logiciels?


 ::ccool::  j arrivais pas mettre le mot dessus.

----------


## Floral

Et encore je ne parle de "distribution windows" que lorsqu'il y a une vrai suite de logicielle avec (le plus souvent hlas en version d'valuation), mais a, a dpend plus des constructeurs que de MS (pour l'instant du moins).
Du coup est-ce que ce ne serait pas bien d'avoir en plus de Windows Premium, Windows Ultimate, etc. des packs Windows Bureautique (windows+Office), dclin sur le mme principe d'dition, de mme qu'un Windows "Cration Multimdia", e tuti quanti,  des prix plus intressants que si tout tait achet sparment. Et je ne parle pas forcment de logiciels Microsoft (sinon on va encore les taxer de concurrence dloyale).

Petite question au passage: Qu'appelez vous "La bte  poil"?

----------


## Lyche

> Petite question au passage: Qu'appelez vous "La bte  poil"?


Un bon gros troll bien velu  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

> Un OS est ...


Non mais laisse tomber, j'ai dcid de ne pas suivre si c'est pour rentrer dans la mtaphysique des dfinitions thoriques et pratiques possibles d'un mot.




> mais je vois pas le rapport avec la bete a poil ?


Les autres messages du forum Actualits la journe pass.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 09.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Intel intgrera lUSB 3.0 dans Windows 8 et espre aider ladoption de masse de cette technologie*

Une information importante vient dtre rvle  propos du futur systme dexploitation de Microsoft. En effet, Intel a annonc hier que lUSB 3.0 sera embarqu dans Windows 8.

Alors que les technologies qui seront utilises dans deux ans sont encore inconnues, que penser de cette fonctionnalit ?

LUSB 3.0, qui a t prsent pour la premire fois au public le 18 septembre 2007 lors de lIntel Developer Forum, apporte un bus capable de transferts ultra-rapides  hauteur de 4 Gbit/s

Pour rappel, lUSB 2.0 plafonne  480 Mbits/s. Les amliorations apportes par la nouvelle mouture du standard est donc impressionnante et trs attendue.

Larrive des produits quips en USB 3.0 en disponibilit pour le public est attendue pour le courant de lanne, ds Avril daprs diverses rumeurs.

Des drivers seraient galement en dveloppement pour permettre  Windows 7 de supporter cette technologie, alors que Linux la prend dj en charge depuis septembre 2009 et sa version 2.6.31. Il est donc dj possible de tester cette connectique avec un systme dexploitation.

Quant  Intel, il ne supportera pas lUSB 3.0 avant 2011, ce qui risque de ralentir son adoption par le grand public. 

Ce march ne devrait donc pas dcoller avant cette date. Intel pense mme quil ne se lancera pas avant la sortie de Windows 8, et que cest le systme qui permettra son adoption par le grand public. Mme si Intel nest pas trs optimiste concernant cette dernire, pour cause de dtails techniques  venir.

Source:  Intel

----------


## TheBlackReverand

Un petit rajout sur la disponibilit des produits USB3 pour avril

Ils sont dj prsents.

LDLC Disque dur externe USB 3.0

Quelque carte controleur PCI

carte mere, gigabyte a une longueur d'avance

----------


## Choukroot

Bon march... mais de qualit ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TheBlackReverand

pour les cartes mere je fait plutot confiance a gigabyte, pour ce qui est des disque externe je suis de ton avis, technologie encore trop jeune(quelque imperfection? prix a revoir?)

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 12.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Windows 8 sortirait le 1er juillet 2011, info ou intox ?*

Et une nouvelle rumeur sur Windows 8, une !

Il semblerait qu'un employ de Redmond ait ralis une feuille de route qui indiquerait une date de sortie pour le prochain systme d'exploitation de Microsoft.

Si on en croit ce document ( prendre avec des pincettes, car son origine microsoftienne n'est qu'une rumeur, mme si les dates qu'il cite pour d'autres sorties se sont rvles exactes), Windows 8 devrait tre livr le premier juillet 2011.

Ce qui n'est spar de nous que de...17 mois.

Le noyau du nouvel OS devrait tre totalement remodel afin de s'adapter aux futures gnrations de technologies. C'est, du moins, ce qu'espre fortement un grand nombre de personnes.

Source : La feuille de route en question 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Microsoft sortira Windows 8 aussi vite, malgr le succs immense rencontr par Windows 7 ?

----------


## haygus

J'espre que ce sont de fausses rumeurs

----------


## vg-matrix

> Pensez-vous que Microsoft sortira Windows 8 aussi vite, malgr le succs immense rencontr par Windows 7 ?


Je commence  comprendre pourquoi Microsoft s'investi dans le monde Linux. S'ils doivent sortir un nouvel OS chaque 2 ans avec un noyau totalement renov, je crois qu'ils finiront par nerver leurs fans. Et puis de toute faon cet OS demandera encore plus au niveau matriel et l je crois que je devrais prendre au srieux ma formation en Linux parce que je pense que trs bientt je serais contact pour l'implmenter dans plusieurs structures  ::mouarf::

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> [B][COLOR="Red"]
> Le noyau du nouvel OS devrait tre totalement remodel afin de s'adapter aux futures gnrations de technologies. C'est, du moins, ce qu'espre fortement un grand nombre de personnes.


Je comprends pas l, c'est une news, un souhait, un voeu pieu, de la divination ??? Cette phrase est soit trs mal tourne soit elle n'a pas sa place.

Sinon je suis plus que dubitatif sur la news elle-mme, a ne ressemble pas  MS de tuer un bon produit aussi vite. A moins qu'ils soient certains de vendre w8 grce aux nouvelles technos, mais perso je n'y crois pas.

----------


## keitaro_bzh

Ca me fait rire de lire certains commentaires ou l'on critique le rapprochement des sorties de Windows... Ubuntu sort bien deux versions par an (x.04 et x.10 ou dois-je prendre la version x.10 comme un service pack?) et pourtant, personne crie au scandale, si?

Ce ne sont pas des volutions majeures? je viens d'installer la 10.04 (certes en alpha2), et les changements avec la version 9.10 sont flagrants (et a un mois de la sortie, j'ai de nombreux bugs, et je doute, malgr les comptences de la communaut, de tous les combler). Et pour info, pour le moment, j'adhre si bien que je pense dlaisser 7...

Pourquoi cette comparaison? Que simplement, le rythme des sorties est le mme pour tout le monde,  la diffrence que MS lui fait payer ses licences... Quand je vois que j'ai pay 149 pour trois licences 7 familiales soit  peine 50 par poste, je trouve que c'est plutt abordable pour un produit plutt bien foutu! Personne ne vous force  payer pour passer aux nouvelles versions si celle que vous utilisez vous convient ( mois que vous ayez peur de pas tre "IN" dans une discussion de geek). Niveau entreprise, hormis des entreprises peu structurs niveau informatique ou n'ayant pas de logiciels spcifiques dvelopps pour vos besoins, le passage d'une version  une autre ne se fait pas en fonction des sorties de Windows, mais en fonction de choix stratgiques et surtout de budgets. Pas parce que le petit tech rseau  installer 7 chez lui, il qu'il trouve a "trop de la bombe de balle!". Comme dit dans un post prcdent, a s'appelle l'amortissement...

Maintenant, quand je vois des remarques demandant  Windows de devenir plus unixiens... C'est comme si on demandait  un politique bien ancr  droite de travailler pour la gauche... MS a pris un chemin autre qu'unix, soit on apprcie et on bosse avec, soit on va sur la banquise ou manger des pommes.

Cependant, il est vrai que certains aspects d'unix pourraient tre repris, mais la, ces mmes personnes crieraient au scandale car MS aura vol unix... 

Pour en revenir aux nouveauts 8, j'ai vu deux trois trucs qui pourrait vraiment tre sympa  implmenter:
- A l'instar d'unix, installer les donnes utilisateurs sur une partition spare
- Un choix du mode de fonctionnement pour optimiser les ressources systmes (jeux, bureautique, montage vido)...

----------


## elmcherqui

> Je comprends pas l, c'est une news, un souhait, un voeu pieu, de la divination ??? Cette phrase est soit trs mal tourne soit elle n'a pas sa place.
> 
> Sinon je suis plus que dubitatif sur la news elle-mme, a ne ressemble pas  MS de tuer un bon produit aussi vite. A moins qu'ils soient certains de vendre w8 grce aux nouvelles technos, mais perso je n'y crois pas.


j'ai le mme avis , l'information est totalement dans le flou .

----------


## Invit

> J'espre que ce sont de fausses rumeurs


vu l'volution des processeurs avec de plus en plus de curs,la 3D sur pc ... il faut bien que les OS changent plus vite aussi.J'aurais plutt tendance  y croire.



> Maintenant, quand je vois des remarques demandant  Windows de devenir plus unixiens... C'est comme si on demandait  un politique bien ancr  droite de travailler pour la gauche... MS a pris un chemin autre qu'unix, soit on apprcie et on bosse avec, soit on va sur la banquise ou manger des pommes.


D'un autre cot, on n'a pas le choix de l'OS au boulot donc j'ai rien contre un virage de MS vers Unix.



> Cependant, il est vrai que certains aspects d'unix pourraient tre repris, mais la, ces mmes personnes crieraient au scandale car MS aura vol unix...


Ils en ont dj repris plein, ce n'est pas utile d'avoir un clone payant de linux, tous les deux ans.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> vu l'volution des processeurs avec de plus en plus de curs,la 3D sur pc ... il faut bien que les OS changent plus vite aussi.J'aurais plutt tendance  y croire.


Surtout que la sortie de Seven a t prmature et force par l'chec de Vista. Je pense qu' la base Microsoft pensait sortir un OS compltement refondu aprs Vista, avec un noyau refait et l'abandon de NTFS (qui tait annonc, il me semble). Mais, bon l'chec de Vista les a un peu bouscul. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils n'ont pas continuer le dveloppement de la version suivante. D'o ce calendrier qui semble un poil serr pour certains.




> Ils en ont dj repris plein, ce n'est pas utile d'avoir un clone payant de linux, tous les deux ans.


[TROLL ON]Remarques, Microsoft sera peut-tre la premire boite  russir  faire un Linux utilisable [TROLL OFF]  ::mouarf::

----------


## bigsister

J'ai vot autre. Un OS de cette qualit  50 c'est quand mme par trs cher.
Ce que j'attends le plus c'est une amlioration ergonomique et des innovations pour ce produit. Quand on voit ce que fait apple on s'aperoit que M$  2 ans de retard  ce niveau l...




> Surtout que la sortie de Seven a t prmature et force par l'chec de Vista. Je pense qu' la base Microsoft pensait sortir un OS compltement refondu aprs Vista, avec un noyau refait et l'abandon de NTFS (qui tait annonc, il me semble). Mais, bon l'chec de Vista les a un peu bouscul. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils n'ont pas continuer le dveloppement de la version suivante. D'o ce calendrier qui semble un poil serr pour certains.


C'est la mme histoire que Win98->WinME->Win2000.
Win7 c'est une version amliore de Vista pour gagner "un peu" d'argent, avant la sortie d'une vraie mise  jour...

----------


## ash.ice.loky

Autre aussi, je verrais un bien un systme de fichiers en base de donnes.

Sinon pour W8, si il est aussi bon en terme d'volution que le passage XP->W7 (vista  ::aie:: ) je regrette mme de devoir attendre encore 18mois.

Microsoft a pas le choix, le materiel volue si vite, les gens sont de plus en plus impatient et les modes bougent si rapidement qu'un OS qui s'endort est un OS mort. Et si on rflchit bien,  

[ame]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows[/ame]

2 ans c'est mme au dessus de la normale.

----------


## Marvelll

J'ai install W7 chez moi, et je travaille avec Windows XP. Franchement les volutions ne sont pas flagrantes si ce n'est purement esthtique ou autres. Mais bon, M$ n'ont pas trop le choix, ils peuvent pas se permettre de modifier de fond et comble leur OS sous peine de laisser tomber leurs utilisateurs habituels.

Quand  Linux, franchement j'aime pas trop, faut tout installer  la main, faut chercher alors que Windows a va quand mme plus vite, c'est plus ergonomique, etc... Enfin c'est un avis perso. J'avoue avoir touch  Linux pendant 3 mois pour un projet, mais ce que j'ai touch ne m'a pas plu et lorgne plus dans le trip, je peux modifier mon OS, c'est libre, etc...

Je prfre payer plus pour un truc pr-fait et qui me laisse plus de temps pour faire ce qui me plait que me casser le c** pour faire marcher un truc...

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> Quand  Linux, franchement j'aime pas trop, faut tout installer  la main, faut chercher alors que Windows a va quand mme plus vite, c'est plus ergonomique, etc...


C'tait le cas il y a quelques temps, mais cela n'est plus tout  fait vrai aujourd'hui et cela devient plus grand public (mme si pour certains matriels, pas de pilotes, mais a, ce n'est pas de la faute  la communaut linux, mais aux fournisseurs matriels).

Bref, volution flagrante ou pas entre deux version, comme Marvell le prcise, il ne faut pas changer les habitudes des gens...

Prenez l'exemple des constructeurs automobiles... 206 => 206+ => 207 (c'est pareil pour toutes les gammes)... Que d'volution!!! D'un point de vue esthtique, quelques modifications de lignes, mais les amliorations majeures se trouvent sous le capot. Si on veut la dernire clio, on met la main au porte monnaie. Pourtant, au final, on a une voiture qui a 4 roues, un volant, qui acclere et qui freine, et qui a le chauffage...

Les OS sont comme les voitures, ils voluent en fonction des envies de la socit, mais certaines technologies embarques sont invisibles pour nous, mais elles ont un prix..

----------


## Invit

> [TROLL ON]Remarques, Microsoft sera peut-tre la premire boite  russir  faire un Linux utilisable [TROLL OFF]


[TROLL ON]  ::langue::  Oui comme Google, faire un OS Microsoft sur un noyau linux Oui! [TROLL OFF]



> Quand on voit ce que fait apple on s'aperoit que M$  2 ans de retard  ce niveau l...


Le poids de l'existant, la compatibilit ascendante, le manque de concurrence pour cause (rayez les mentions inutiles)  ::mouarf::  .



> Je prfre payer plus pour un truc pr-fait et qui me laisse plus de temps pour faire ce qui me plait que me casser le c** pour faire marcher un truc...


J'ai pas test W7 mais sous vista j'ai galr (au boulot) c'est d'autant plus grave que a  un cout pour l'entreprise, je suis d'accord avec vous, j'ai achet un Mac  :;):  .
Pour Linux "faut tout installer  la main", c'est super optimis donc on investit sur la conf. Sur un serveur c'est vraiment valable aprs pour ceux qui ont fait cet investissement c'est mieux pour eux de s'en servir sur leur machine de bureau et l a coince.

----------


## tamiii

Concernant l'aspect esthetique que certains voudraient voir ameliore dans W8, je pense pas que ca soit l'ultime priorite de Microsoft vu qu'ils sont, au contraire de Apple, TRES largement implantes dans le monde professionnel (70/75% des serveurs et 85/90% des postes clients dans le monde - selon les sources). Or dans le monde professionnel on s'en tape completement que l'IHM soit super jolie avec des effets partout. L'essentiel est que ca fonctionne et que ca soit performant.

Avec W7 je pense qu'on a atteint un tres bon compromis entre stabilite et experience utilisateur assez sympa.

----------


## dams78

> Concernant l'aspect esthetique que certains voudraient voir ameliore dans W8, je pense pas que ca soit l'ultime priorite de Microsoft vu qu'ils sont, au contraire de Apple, TRES largement implantes dans le monde professionnel (70/75% des serveurs et 85/90% des postes clients dans le monde - selon les sources). Or dans le monde professionnel on s'en tape completement que l'IHM soit super jolie avec des effets partout. L'essentiel est que ca fonctionne et que ca soit performant.
> 
> Avec W7 je pense qu'on a atteint un tres bon compromis entre stabilite et experience utilisateur assez sympa.


Surtout que je vois que le Vista qu'on m'a coll au boulot est justement brid de ce ct...

----------


## Monstros Velu

Ce que j'attends d'un OS, c'est qu'il ne fasse rien mais puisse beaucoup. Il fourni des services  ce qui tourne autour (interface graphique, gestion des utilisateurs, administration etc...)

Par exemple, l'IHM ne fait pour moi pas parti d'un OS. Qu'une ou plusieurs interface graphiques ou pas soient livres avec l'OS, oui, mais qu'elles soient facultatives et remplaables (Je considre la console comme une IHM  part entire).

Pareil, le panneau d'administration n'est pas inclut avec l'OS mais peut tre remplac. Il donne accs  tous les paramtrages, avec deux niveaux distinct (panneau de configuration et outil d'administration) : Les paramtres de l'OS lui-mme, et les paramtres de ce qui est branch sur l'OS.

Les tches planifies ? Encore un service qui tourne autour du noyau, paramtr par un panneau de configuration, et qui donne des ordres, soit aux autres services, soit  l'OS lui-mme.

Bref, pour moi, un systme d'exploitation, c'est un noyau avec une fine couche de gestion autour (si le panneau de configuration lui-mme ne fait pas parti de mon Os idal, les paramtres qu'il utilise en font parti). Le reste, c'est de l'accessoire. L'OS doit tout faire. Mais de manire invisible, et uniquement si l'utilisateur le dsire (possibilit de ne pas avoir de service lanc par dfaut).

Ce qui manque  Windows, ce ne sont pas des fonctionnalits : C'est de permettre d'enlever et de rajouter des fonctionnalits suivant nos besoins, et si possible,  la vole (je rejoins sur ce point la demande de profils (jeux, travail, etc...). Je voudrai un OS qui n'ait qu'un seul cran actif par dfaut : la liste des modules activs ou activable.

Je ne crois pas que Microsoft suive cette voix, mme si la sortie des drivers du noyau me semblait dj une bonne chose. Mais s'il fait a, et que a fonctionne correctement, sans plantages, sans pomper toutes les ressources pour rien...


Et pourtant, je n'utilise que Windows (XP et Vista, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester Seven, on verra au changement de machine)... Windows, oui, qui est pourtant si loin de mon idal !

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> J'ai pas test W7 mais sous vista j'ai galr (au boulot) c'est d'autant plus grave que a  un cout pour l'entreprise, je suis d'accord avec vous, j'ai achet un Mac  .


Oui... demande  ton patron de passer sous Mac ou Linux...Cela veut dire investissement dans des machines plus onreuses pour le premier et une maintenance qui sera plus onreuse galement dans le second cas (qu'on me dise qu'un linux ne plante jamais...)...

A cela vient s'ajouter ensuite le cout des logiciels spcifiques (s'ils existent) sur ces OS...

Maintenant, je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est une perte de temps la faon dont ils ont renomms tous les menus et tout entre XP et Vista, mais d'un point de vue pcunier, il est quand mme plus rentable de passer de migrer d'une version  une autre que de changer l'intgralit d'un parc d'OS.

Quand la majorit des techs rencontrs ont des connaissances  99% sur Windows, il est plus rentable de bosser sur Windows que de les former sur autre chose (exprience personnel, certes, donc ...) sans parler de la compatibilit des softs avec les autres OS que Windows

----------


## dams78

Le client chez lequel je bosse utilise Vista et Suse pour justement conomiser sur les licences. Quand aux logiciels cela oblige  utiliser des logiciels muliti plateformes (de prfrence libre) mais a c'est tout bnf justement.

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> Le client chez lequel je bosse utilise Vista et Suse pour justement conomiser sur les licences. Quand aux logiciels cela oblige  utiliser des logiciels muliti plateformes (de prfrence libre) mais a c'est tout bnf justement.


Il y a quelques annes, je bossais dans une grosse boite qui justement, par l'intermdiaire de personnes motivs, cherchaient  migrer sous Debian, mais malgr des solutions attractives, ce qui bloquait aux niveaux des dirigeants, c'tait: Si je tombe en panne, qui j'appelle? (Contrairement ou si y'a un pb avec Windows, j'ai un support MS). Mais quand on parlait finance, les avis changeaient en gnral.

Mais il y avait les limites malheureusement justement par le manque de logiciels mtier dvelopp pour nos besoins. Mme si cela tend  s'inverser, de nombreuses boites dveloppent uniquement pour Windows (je bosse actuellement pour une petite PME ne faisant pas du multiplateforme pour des raisons de couts).

il n'y avait pas un service public dans un pays tranger (Allemagne je crois) qui avait fait l'exprience de passer sous Linux ou OOo? Si j'ai bon souvenir, ils ont fait marche arrire.

J'avoue que souvent, je m'oriente vers Ubuntu mais souvent, je reviens vers Windows  cause d'un manque de logiciels (jeux plus particulirement) tournant dessus... Mais cela progresse  grand pas, mais il faudra encore attendre quelques annes pour que l'on puisse travailler aussi facilement sous windows que sur linux

(Je ne parle pas de Mac car je n'ai qu'une faible exprience dans mon ancienne boite... et pas parce que je suis anti-mac... Donc je ne parle pas de ce que je ne connais pas)

----------


## Invit

> Oui... demande  ton patron de passer sous Mac ou Linux...Cela veut dire investissement dans des machines plus onreuses pour le premier et une maintenance qui sera plus onreuse galement dans le second cas (qu'on me dise qu'un linux ne plante jamais...)...
> A cela vient s'ajouter ensuite le cout des logiciels spcifiques (s'ils existent) sur ces OS...


Si on galre  cause du matos, on reste plus longtemps et on est moins productif mais cela n'branle pas les certitudes sur la "facilit" de Windows.Quand on bosse dans le web mieu vaut s'y connaitre un peu en linux, donc l'utilisation au quotidien est un investissement (toutes les galres sous Windows ont un coup sans aucun avantage pour l'utilisation des serveurs...).
Bah sous Mac OSx il y a Photoshop, Office, rien de neuf  ::calim2:: 
Quand  linux on l'installe en dual boot et c'est tout.


> Quand la majorit des techs rencontrs ont des connaissances  99% sur Windows, il est plus rentable de bosser sur Windows que de les former sur autre chose (exprience personnel, certes, donc ...) sans parler de la compatibilit des softs avec les autres OS que Windows


Ils sont forms  Windows pour y rester  vie(comme les mainframe et le cobol?  ::aie::  ), pas pour papillonner sur les serveurs linux.

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> Si on galre  cause du matos, on reste plus longtemps et on est moins productif mais cela n'branle pas les certitudes sur la "facilit" de Windows.Quand on bosse dans le web mieu vaut s'y connaitre un peu en linux, donc l'utilisation au quotidien est un investissement (toutes les galres sous Windows ont un coup sans aucun avantage pour l'utilisation des serveurs...).


En gnral, sur Windows, il y a 90% du temps un pilote pour ton matos, si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est que ton OS est soit trop vieux pour le matos, soit trop rcent et le pilote n'est pas encore sorti... Si l'on compare les galres niveau matos, je suis pas sur que Windows est celui sur lequel on galre le plus (mais cela est un autre dbat sur le choix de dvelopper ses drivers pour tel OS).

Dans le milieu du web, je ne le connais pas, mais je crois qu'Apache est leader dans ce milieu non, donc en gnral des OS  majorit Linux non? Donc, tout  fait d'accord avec toi, ne pas s'y connaitre en linux est de la pure stupidit.




> Bah sous Mac OSx il y a Photoshop, Office, rien de neuf 
> Quand  linux on l'installe en dual boot et c'est tout.


Je parle applications mtier, pas "grand public"...
Et Dual Boot dans une boite? je viens bien le mec devoir redmarrer pour lire ses mails sous Evolution et redmarrer ensuite pour son faire tourner son appli, et ce le nombre de fois qu'il veut lier ses mails... Soit on a la possibilit de n'avoir que des applis qui tourne sur tous les OS et on se moque du dual boot, soit on a pas cette possibilit la et on reste sur Windows. Mais le dual boot en entreprise la, oui, reste une grosse perte de temps...



> Ils sont forms  Windows pour y rester  vie(comme les mainframe et le cobol?  ), pas pour papillonner sur les serveurs linux.


Ok sur le principe qu'un informaticien qui reste sur ses acquis est un informaticien dpass... Mais nombreux sont malheureusement ceux qui restent borns sur leurs convictions (suffit de regarder les pro Apple, Linux, ou MS sur ce forum qui croient que leurs OS est le plus beau du monde et que quoi que fasse les autres, c'est soit de la merde, soit du vol d'ide...)

Pour ma part, je me suis ouvert  Debian, et je regrette pas mon choix car aujourd'hui je navigue d'un OS linux  un OS MS avec plaisir de dcouvrir les nouveauts qu'offrent chacun d'eux.

----------


## Lavock

> Ca me fait rire de lire certains commentaires ou l'on critique le rapprochement des sorties de Windows... Ubuntu sort bien deux versions par an (x.04 et x.10 ou dois-je prendre la version x.10 comme un service pack?) et pourtant, personne crie au scandale, si?


Je tenais  rebondir l-dessus. En ralit, je pense qu'il faudrait compar les sorties des OS "commerciaux"  la sorties des Ubuntu LTS (Long Term Support), qui sortent tous les deux ans.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'avoue que souvent, je m'oriente vers Ubuntu mais souvent, je reviens vers Windows  cause d'un manque de logiciels (jeux plus particulirement) tournant dessus... Mais cela progresse  grand pas, mais il faudra encore attendre quelques annes pour que l'on puisse travailler aussi facilement sous windows que sur linux


Pareil... Rgulirement j'installe une distribution Linux, et peu de temps aprs je la vire !

Quant  ton optimisme sur le futur, je dirais que a fait 15 ans qu'on entend dire que Linux sera bientt au niveau de Windows ... Alors !  ::aie::

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> Mais le dual boot en entreprise la, oui, reste une grosse perte de temps...


Et d'argent...

----------


## keitaro_bzh

> Quant  ton optimisme sur le futur, je dirais que a fait 15 ans qu'on entend dire que Linux sera bientt au niveau de Windows ... Alors !


Il y a quelques annes, Linux avait l'image de l'OS spcial Geek ou il fallait bac+27 pour faire l'installation..

La sortie d'Ubuntu et des netbooks a ouvert la voie du grand public pour Linux, comme l'a fait Microsoft en son temps.

Linux n'est plus la plateforme pour geek, mais devient un lobby financier ou les conomies sont possibles pour les entreprises... De plus, les mentalits changent rapidement donc pourquoi pas  ::):

----------


## dams78

> Si je tombe en panne, qui j'appelle? (Contrairement ou si y'a un pb avec Windows, j'ai un support MS).


Bah ici c'est Novell qui fait le support... D'ailleurs on peut peut tre supposer que niveau poids le support peut tre plus facile  avoir avec une distrib qu'avec Microsoft, mais a c'est des suppositions.
Sinon comme on utilise un noyau spcifique (2000 puis Vista) je suppose que le faire sous Linux a t plus facile.

----------


## Invit

> En gnral, sur Windows, il y a 90% du temps un pilote pour ton matos, si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est que ton OS est soit trop vieux pour le matos, soit trop rcent et le pilote n'est pas encore sorti... Si l'on compare les galres niveau matos, je suis pas sur que Windows est celui sur lequel on galre le plus (mais cela est un autre dbat sur le choix de dvelopper ses drivers pour tel OS).


Je ne parlais pas des pilotes, sur un PC de 2 ans avec Vista j'ai eu des problmes de plantage, de ralentissement en tous genre, mais pas de pilotes.En tous cas j'ai bien perdu mon temps.



> Je parle applications mtier, pas "grand public"...


En web,justement Photoshop sous MAC...
Quant  Office il y a bien un commercial pour "expliquer" que a l'ennuie beaucoup que tous le monde n'ai pas Office et je me retrouve avec mais j'en ai pas besoin  ::calim2:: .



> je pense qu'il faudrait compar les sorties des OS "commerciaux"  la sorties des Ubuntu LTS (Long Term Support), qui sortent tous les deux ans.


Avec toutes ces versions (XP encore support par MS), et la sortie de W8 dans un an ou deux, a doit leur couter cher  MS en mise  jour et en dveloppement si en plus Google arrive  sortir un OS sur les machines grands publics, a risque d'tre dur chez MS.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 10.06.2010 par Katleen
De nouvelles informations sur Windows 8 et son Windows Server associ rvles au compte goutte par un cadre de Microsoft*

Si l'on se rfre au cycle de vie des produits de Microsoft, on constate qu'au niveau des clients et des serveurs d'OS  les sorties alternent entre une majeure, puis une mineure, et ainsi de suite, tous les deux ans.

La mise  jour la plus rcente de la version serveur de Windows 7 s'appelle Windows Server 2008 R2, et elle tait mineure (sortie en 2009). On peut donc logiquement s'attendre  des changements majeurs pour la prochaine mouture.

Dans une interview rcente, Bob Muglia, Prsident de l'unit Tools and Servers chez Microsoft, raconte : "Nous n'en disons pas encore beaucoup sur la prochaine version de Windows Server, mais vous verrez que les enseignements que nous avons tir de Windows Azure y seront intgrs". 

Il a ensuite rvl que le dveloppement de cette future version de Windows Server s'effectue en parallle de celui du prochain systme d'exploitation de la firme. Aucune information prcise n'a t rvle pour l'instant, on sait juste que les deux quipes de programmeurs travaillent ensemble et cte  cte dans ce processus.

Le futur OS de Redmond devrait logiquement s'appeler Windows 8. D'autant plus que c'est Steven Sinofsky qui est dsormais Prsident de la divsion Windows et Windows Live, et l'homme  un penchant pour les dnominations numriques. Par exemple, lorsqu'il dirigeait Office, la suite Office 2010 s'appelait Office 14 (la prochaine version s'appelle d'ailleurs Office 15).

Alors, quand il a pris les manettes de l'unit grant Windows, le successeur de Vista a t baptis Windows 7 (car Vista tait Wndows 6.0).

En interne, certains employs utiliseraient dj le nom de code Windows 8.

A suivre...

----------


## a.pellet

Ba moi ce que j'attends c'est trs bte ^^ :

La possibilit de faire un raccourci vers plusieurs emplacement et ralisant des actions (par exemple : je clique sur mon raccourci : a ouvre eclipse, mon workspace et lance mon tomcat)

Un espace ddi pour les dossiers annexes des logiciels (Mare de voir mon dossier Document polluer par 40 dossiers d'application qui te colle a dedans sans avoir aucun rapport avec TES documents)

Une visibilit simple sur l'arboresence des dossiers dans l'utilisation (par un dossier User qui va devenir utilisateur selon par o on passe)

----------


## stardeath

> La possibilit de faire un raccourci vers plusieurs emplacement et ralisant des actions (par exemple : je clique sur mon raccourci : a ouvre eclipse, mon workspace et lance mon tomcat)


hum, c'est pas communment ce qu'on appelle un script? .bat, .vbs et autre?

----------


## a.pellet

> hum, c'est pas communment ce qu'on appelle un script? .bat, .vbs et autre?


Si tout  fait mais la possibilit de l'avoir de manire simple par windows serait pour moi un grand plus.

----------


## dlewin

J'attends de W8 ce que j'attendais de W7 et qui avait t annonc dans sa premire version: un filesystme !!!

Parce que faire des trucs plus jolis, a va un temps W7 n'a pour moi pas apport normment,  part une stabilit (pas vu d'cran fatal) et je trouve cela normal. Nos utilisations quotidiennes ont bien volues depuis NTFS, et pourtant lui n'a pas vraiment chang.

----------


## Jack Sparrow

> hum, c'est pas communment ce qu'on appelle un script? .bat, .vbs et autre?


C'est pas forcement possible. Il peut y avoir des actions au sein du mme logiciel (donc pas de commande  appeler, mais un bouton  cliquer)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ba moi ce que j'attend c'est trs bete ^^ :
> 
> La possibilit de faire un raccourcis vers plusieurs emplacement et ralisant des actions (par exemple : je clique sur mon raccourcis : a ouvre eclipse + mon workspace + lance mon tomcat)


Un simple script suffit.  ::ccool:: 




> Un espace ddi pour les dossiers annexes des logiciels (Mare de voir mon dossier Document polluer par 40 dossiers d'application qui te colle a dedans sans avoir aucun rapport avec TES documents)


Et le rapport avec Windows ? Ce sont des applications tierces qui font n'importe quoi, Windows n'y est pour rien !




> Une visibilit simple sur l'arboresence des dossiers dans l'utilisation (par un dossier User qui va devenir utilisateur selon par o on passe)


Ben, l encore, ce sont les applis tierce qui grent mal l'OS. J'ai souvent ce problme avec des logiciels libres originaires de Linux, et qui ne prennent pas la peine de grer correctement les spcifications de Windows. Mais en quoi est-ce que a concerne l'OS ?

----------


## a.pellet

> Un simple script suffit.


Je sais et vous avez raison  ::): 
Mais toutes mes attentes sont  des attentes d'utilisateur basique.
Pour nous, maitrisant la programmation  niveau plus ou moins lev, nous avons la connaissance et les capacits pour raliser ces actions mais qu'en est-il des 99% d'utilisateurs qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un .bat  ou un script ? 

Ne serait ce pas plus simple d'avoir, au travers de la fentre de raccourcis, la possibilit de dclarer plusieurs target ? 




> Et le rapport avec Windows ? Ce sont des applications tierces qui font n'importe quoi, Windows n'y est pour rien !


Vous avez encore une fois totalement raison mais Windows autorise ces actions.
Mettre en place un espace ddi  cet effet pourrait encourager les developpeurs d'applications  changer de localisation. 

 Si Windows n'a rien  voir avec les mauvaises utilisations, il peut les "reglementer"  ::):

----------


## Shirraz

> Un espace ddi pour les dossiers annexes des logiciels (Mare de voir mon dossier Document polluer par 40 dossier d'application qui te colle a dedans sans avoir aucun rapport avec TES documents)




Mes Documents = C: = mauvaise ide.


Le disque C: devrait tre reserv aux systmes et logiciels pas aux fichiers personnels, c'est beaucoup mieux pour Windows, et pour la longvit de tes fichiers (si formatage ncssaire, bye-bye)  ::):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mes Documents = C: = mauvaise ide.
> 
> 
> Le disque C: devrait tre reserv aux systmes et logiciels pas aux fichiers personnels, c'est beaucoup mieux pour Windows, et pour la longvit de tes fichiers (si formatage ncssaire, bye-bye)


a, alors, entirement d'accord. Et, si j'avais un truc  demander  Microsoft pour les prochaines versions, c'est de vraiment rflchir sur l'installation (partitionnement et personnalisation).

----------


## Michal

Et qu'est-ce que tu reproches  l'installation de windows 7 ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pas assez de possibilits de choix 

-installation par dfaut (celle-ci doit partitionner le disque dur afin de sparer l'OS, des programmes, des donnes utilisateurs)
-installation personnalise : Choix du partitionnement (taille des partitions,etc..., Choix des programmes  installer. Pourquoi ne pas proposer la fentre des composants Windows  installer ?

Une installation plus intelligente aussi. Pourquoi le service WiFi est systmatiquement dmarr mme si aucune carte WiFi n'est installe sur le PC, par exemple ?

Bref, plein de chose  revoir...

----------


## eldrad95

Personnellement j'aprcierai qu'on trouve des profiles de fonctionnement ( pour le moment c'est via des scripts je n'ai pas trouv autrement) pour les programmes et services.
J'ai un home server par exemple, un imprimante wifi, quand je suis a l'extieureur ces services me sont inutiles. Pouvoir crer des profils rapide et simple de fonctionnement pourrait tre sympa. Je veux faire du dveloppement, je passe sur le profil dev qui me lance les services de base de donnes par exemple etc.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 25.06.2010 par Katleen
Windows 8 sera plus rapide et conome que Seven, une fuite de documents de Microsoft rvle certaines caractristiques du futur OS*

Une fuite d'importance vient d'avoir lieu. Des documents confidentiels concernant Windows 8 se sont retrouvs en ligne, s'chappant des bureaux de Microsoft.

Apparemment, il s'agit de pages extraites d'une prsentation faite lors de l' Ecosystem Forum de Microsoft en Avril 2010.

On y trouve des renseignements sur les futures fonctionnalits de l'OS. Windows offrira ainsi (si ces informations se rvlent exactes) :

- Le support du GPS aux netbooks et ordinateurs portables tournants sous Windows 8 via la carte mre du systme ou via le module WWAN

- Des amliorations des capteurs (HID, acclromtre, capteurs de mouvements -le PC s'allume lorsque vous entez dans la pice-, etc.)

- Perfectionnement du temps de boot, du temps d'arrt et de la dure de vie de la batterie



> Windows 8 PCs turn on fast, nearly instantly in some cases, and are ready to work without any long or unexpected delays.  when customers want to check e-mail, sports scores, or play media they love to reach for their PCs because they can get to what they want quickly


- De meilleurs outils de restauration et une section d'aide connecte 

- Un allumage plus rapide depuis 0 Watts et des performances de redmarrage d'Instant Sleep pour les ordinateurs portables. 



> "Windows 8 can be restored to the factory default easily.  when resetting a Windows 8 PC, all of the files, settings and even the applications are restored.  End users have confidence in resetting their PC without having to call support."


Source : Les documents en question ( tlcharger) : http://win7vista.com/index.php?topic=18828.0

----------


## methos1435

> J'attends de W8 ce que j'attendais de W7 et qui avait t annonc dans sa premire version: un filesystme !!!
> 
> Parce que faire des trucs plus jolis, a va un temps W7 n'a pour moi pas apport normment,  part une stabilit (pas vu d'cran fatal) et je trouve cela normal. Nos utilisations quotidiennes ont bien volues depuis NTFS, et pourtant lui n'a pas vraiment chang.



NTFS a volu depuis sa cration. Mais l ou par exemple avec EXT ont eu EXT2, EXT3 et maintenant EXT4, microsoft garde un seul nom: NTFS. Pourtant le FS volue.

----------


## Invit

> -le PC s'allume lorsque vous entez dans la pice-


Il y a tellement de choses (voir les postes ci dessus ) attendues par les utilisateurs que la premire, la plus vitale  implmenter est celle d'allumer le pc quand on entre dans une pice  ::aie:: 



> Pas assez de possibilits de choix 
> 
> -installation par dfaut (celle-ci doit partitionner le disque dur afin de sparer l'OS, des programmes, des donnes utilisateurs)
> -installation personnalise : Choix du partitionnement (taille des partitions,etc..., Choix des programmes  installer. Pourquoi ne pas proposer la fentre des composants Windows  installer ?
> 
> Une installation plus intelligente aussi. Pourquoi le service WiFi est systmatiquement dmarr mme si aucune carte WiFi n'est installe sur le PC, par exemple ?
> 
> Bref, plein de chose  revoir...


Pour une fois je suis entirement d'accord avec toi...
de plus il faudrait une partition pour la mmoire d'change (et non la cre  la main...)

Pour conclure mieux vaut attendre W8 et passer sur W7.

----------


## lequebecois79

En somme pas beaucoup caractristique qui pourrait me faire rester migrer

a va tre comme les autres windows... plus rapide car le hardware l'est aussi

----------


## lukeni2

La principale amlioration que je souhaite voir avec  la nouvelle version de Windows (Windows 8) est la rduction du temps de dmarrage. On est parfois oblig de mettre son pc en veille prolong plutt que que de l'teindre pour viter d'attendre trop longtemps le dmarrage du systme d'exploitation. Je pense aussi que Windows 7 n'as pas encore eu suffisamment le temps d'tre apprcie par les utilisateurs, sortir rapidement une nouvelle version mme plus performante n'entrainera pas beaucoup d'entre eux  migrer. 
Il faut aussi noter  que Microsoft alterne entre chec et succs depuis un certain temps. On se souviendra que Windows 98 a eu beaucoup du succs alors Windows Millenuim tait un chec; Windows XP un grand succs alors que Vista t un chec. Maintenant Windows 7 est un succs, quid de son successeur?

----------


## gwinyam

Je ne suis pas d'accord, sur un double boot Ubuntu-Windows 7, le windows 7 met autant de temps  dmarrer que mon Ubuntu. Et dans les deux cas, je trouve a plutt rapide, en gnral, a met moins d'une minute, certes, c'est plus long  dmarrer qu'une reprise de veille prolonge mais tout de mme, c'est tout  fait correct.

L o a pche  fond sur 7, c'est le panneau de configuration, le mode avanc de XP manque srieusement  l'appel sur 7, c'est une vraie misre  administrer proprement un PC sous 7... Je sais jamais o aller modifier mes paramtres rseaux, o retrouver mes priphriques et tout, a craint quand mme...

----------


## adivinenza

> L o a pche  fond sur 7, c'est le panneau de configuration, le mode avanc de XP manque srieusement  l'appel sur 7, c'est une vraie misre  administrer proprement un PC sous 7... Je sais jamais o aller modifier mes paramtres rseaux, o retrouver mes priphriques et tout, a craint quand mme...


En mme temps a c'est plus un problme d'habitude, au dbut c'etait comme a, mais avec le temps je sais maintenant exactement comment accder  mes connections reseaux par exemple.

----------


## Lancelot du Lac

J'ai rpondu "Autre" parce que je veux un que windows ait un meilleur uptime voil !

----------


## pseudocode

Autre :

1. Il y a trop de services activs par dfaut, et leurs noms/dpendances est beaucoup trop complexes pour tre grs facilement. J'aimerai que ces services soient regroups par "rles" (comme pour les windows server) et que par dfaut il y ait un minimum de rle d'activ (desktop, internet, multimdia... et basta).

2. Un firewall applicatif. Ras le bol d'avoir des antivirus qui ne servent  rien si ce n'est ralentir le PC (essayez un jour un windows sans aucun anti-virus pour apprcier la rapidit).

----------


## elmcherqui

> Autre :
>  (essayez un jour un windows sans aucun anti-virus pour apprcier la rapidit).


gros +1  ::ccool:: 

mais je dois avouer qu'ils ont fait un trs bon boulot avec Microsoft Security Essentials . il ne ralentit presque pas le PC .

----------


## salif98

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, sur un double boot Ubuntu-Windows 7, le windows 7 met autant de temps  dmarrer que mon Ubuntu.


Ce serait bien de preciser de quelle version d'ubuntu il s'agit, pour windows tu prcises bien la version, pourquoi ne pas faire la mme chose avec Ubuntu. c'est assez reducteur je pense...surtout pour les newbies qui liront ton post.

----------


## Fenn_

Vot autre aussi.
Comme il a t dit prcdemment, une vraie install intelligente ce serait cool.
Une meilleure ergonomie dans les configs aussi (mme une fois l'habitude prise, je ne trouve pas la navigation dans les confs trs pratique).

Un truc qui ne fait pas vraiment partie de l'OS ni du bureau mais qui serait  amliorer je pense, c'est le microsoft update: pas moyen de grer soi-mme le niveau de priorit des mj. Quelle n'a pas t ma surprise en constatant que les mj des dfinitions de Security Essentials sont considres comme mj facultatives sur un 7 Enterprise -_-'

----------


## Michal

Il y a un gros chantier qui a t lanc sur windows update  ::):  Les majs ne concerneront pas que microsoft mais les autres fournisseurs de logiciels. Il y aura sans doute d'autres choses donc  surveiller  :;):

----------


## sigap

Microsoft et Apple ont de curieuses faons de "perdre" des lments importants de leurs produits. 
Et a concerne toujours un produit prt  etre lanc.

Apple a recemment perdu un sample de son iPhone 4 et justement moins de 2mois aprs, il lance l'iPhone 4 (certainement aprs avoir eu un bon echo de la presse au sujet du sample "disparu"). Je ne m'etonnerais pas que Bill propose une RC de Windows 8 dans quelques mois, avec justement une considration des avis collects suite au "piratage" du cahier de charges top secret.

Ils savent parfaitement qu'un document/appareil "top secret" vol/gar attire plus qu'un autre implicitement publi. Alors, ils abusent de la mthode.

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Ils savent parfaitement qu'un document/appareil "top secret" vol/gar attire plus qu'un autre implicitement publi. Alors, ils abusent de la mthode.


Disons qu'on peut penser qu'un document "donn" aura pu tre relu par les services de marketing, de com, etc... alors qu'un document "vol" semblera plus exempt de ce passage, et donc plus vridique.

----------


## lutshow

Un  Windows qui s'installe facilement par dessus un Ubuntu, et qui propose un menu de boot.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> L o a pche  fond sur 7, c'est le panneau de configuration, le mode avanc de XP manque srieusement  l'appel sur 7, c'est une vraie misre  administrer proprement un PC sous 7... Je sais jamais o aller modifier mes paramtres rseaux, o retrouver mes priphriques et tout, a craint quand mme...


Bah, c'est une question de prise en main, avec le temps, a vient. Ce fut le mme problme lors du passage de Win3.1  Win 95 puis de Win98 vers WinXP et maintenant WinXP vers Win 7. 

Les interfaces changent pour se mettre au gout des utilisateurs, maintenant, y a toujours des utilisateurs qui prfraient avant ! Par exemple, je dteste le syste de bandeau de MSOffice 2007, mais il parait que je suis le seul !  ::calim2::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Une galerie d'applications hberges pour Windows 8 ?*
*Microsoft observe attentivement Apple et s'en inspire*

*Mise  jour du 29/06/10*



Aprs la diffusion de documents qualifis de "confidentiels" sur Windows 8 (lire ci-avant), les informations sur le futur OS semblent se prciser. Des fuites avaient dj laiss entendre que Windows 8 prendrait *nativement en charge l'USB 3* et que *le boot ou le redmarrage* depuis une mise en veille seraient beaucoup *plus rapides*.

Aujourd'hui on sait que Microsoft essaye d'utiliser de manire plus innovante les webcams qui se gnralisent sur les terminaux, notamment mobiles (laptop, tablet PC, etc.). *Adapter la luminosit* d'un cran en fonction de la quantit de lumire ambiante est par exemple une piste de rflexion. Mieux (ou pas pour certains...), la webcam pourrait servir de *dtecteur de prsence pour lancer un dmarrage* automatique

Mais au del de ces rvlations au compte-gouttes, les documents en question montrent que Microsoft a dcid d'tudier attentivement les mthodes d'Apple pour s'en inspirer :





Parmi ces pistes de rflexions on trouve bien videmment l'AppStore. Windows 8 devrait lui aussi propos *une galerie d'applications certifies* (en vo _ thrutworthly applications_ )





Mais  la diffrence des dpts Linux ou des galeries pour smartphones, il semble que *ces applications seront totalement hberges* (_ Mes applications et mes paramtres me suivent partout_ , lit on sur le slide ci-dessus) et non pas installes en local. 

C'est donc un modle 100 % Cloud, semblable  celui du futur Chrome OS de Google, qui dbarquerait dans Windows 8. Mais l encore une distinction s'impose. Windows 8 permettra toujours, lui, d'installer des logiciels sur son disque dur.

Tout du moins rien ne semble aujourd'hui indiquer le contraire.

Pour la petite histoire on notera que la guerre Mac-PC semble quasiment termine, du moins pour son versant marketing.

Aprs l'abandon par Apple des publicits comparatives (_ Hello, I'm a Mac ! Hello, I'm a PC_ ), c'est au tour de Microsoft d'admettre (sur le premier slide ci-dessus) que, _ Apple est connu pour la trs haute qualit de ses produits, sa simplicit, "a fonctionne tout simplement"_ .

Comme quoi, les temps changent.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ce Windows Store d'applications hberges pour Windows 8 : bonne ou mauvaise ide ?

----------


## kain_tn

> Ce Windows Store d'applications hberges pour Windows 8 : bonne ou mauvaise ide ?


Ben c'est sr que c'est sympa de pouvoir obtenir des applications certifies qui vont fonctionner, viter de propager des virus (puisque que contrles normalement), mais il faut voir  quel prix:
Est-ce que a ne va pas rendre l'OS de base encore plus pauvre en applications? (il n'y a qu' voir notepad pour comprendre ma question)Quel sera le prix des applications? Certaines seront-elles gratuites?Y aura-t'il une modration pour les applications tierces et sera-t-elle abusive (cf. Apple)Le PC sera dpendant d'Internet finalement. Impossible de travailler si le PC n'est pas connect...





> Par exemple, je dteste le syste de bandeau de MSOffice 2007, mais il parait que je suis le seul !


Non, tu n'es pas le seul  ::): 
Pour ma part, j'ai aussi du mal avec le menu dmarrer depuis sa premire version XP... Je repasse systmatiquement en version classique.

----------


## Fenn_

Ici on est dans la stratgie marketing. Microsoft parle d'image.
Et effectivement, pour les apple maniacs (et d'autres), l'image d'apple c'est a: fiabilit, simplicit. Que ce soit vrai ou non, on s'en moque.
Microsoft cherche donc  coller  son tour  ce type d'image.
Voil tout. Aucune raison pour balancer du troll apple/MS/nux l -_-

----------


## Skefrep

> il semble que ces applications seront totalement hberges ( Mes applications et mes paramtres me suivent partout , lit on sur le slide ci-dessus) et non pas installes en local.


Ai-je bien compris ce que je viens de lire ? Cela veut-il dire que toutes les applications seront installes sur des serveurs distants et que nous, utilisateurs, nous ne les aurons pas installes sur nos postes ?

----------


## Arnaud13

> Mais l encore une distinction s'impose. Windows 8 permettra toujours, lui, d'installer des logiciels sur son disque dur.
> 
> Tout du moins rien ne semble aujourd'hui indiquer le contraire.


A priori on devrait avoir le choix, mais c'est encore un peu tt pour en tre certain.

----------


## Lancelot du Lac

J'aime assez la formule "Enable additional sustainable post-sale revenue."
Vous avez aim le Minitel, vous allez adorer le cloud.

----------


## Jack Sparrow

Comme dj dit pour Seven :
Possibilit de compartimenter les installations de nouveaux logiciels pour viter les infections/dsinstallations non compltes.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 19.08.2010 par Katleen
Windows 8 pourrait tre quip d'un mode Direct Experience pour optimiser la lecture de contenus multimdias*

Une nouvelle rumeur concernant Windows 8 vient de faire son apparition sur le Web. Elle concerne un brevet que Microsoft vient de dposer  propos d'une nouvelle fonctionnalit : Direct Experience.

Son utilit ? Acclrer l'excution de contenus multimdias (et peut tre galement d'autres donnes) dans l'OS. 

Son fonctionnement est simple : certaines tapes ncessaires pour lire un mdia sont supprimes. Avec Windows 7, il faut dmarrer l'ordinateur, s'identifier, attendre le chargement du bureau, puis lancer l'application approprie pour pouvoir enfin lire le fichier.

Direct Experience (qui dmarre en pressant un bouton ou suite  l'insertion d'un disque externe ou d'un appareil USB  l'ordinateur) cherche le mdia a excuter avant l'tape du login. Ainsi, si le contenu est trouv, il est automatiquement ouvert dans un lecteur maximis et dmarre en mode playback.

Le brevet explique "Le systme d'exploitation de la machine pourrait aussi oprer en mode sandbox dans lequel les fonctionnalits disponibles seraient limites -par rapport  une utilisation classique-. Par exemple, l'accs aux fichiers pourrait tre restreint, et l'utilisation du clavier limite.

Source : Le brevet dpos par Microsoft 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette technologie sera effectivement disponible sur Windows 8 ?

 ::fleche::  Quels seraient les avantages concrets apports par Direct Experience ? Des avantages sont  prvoir dans l'informatique mobile du fait des conomies de batterie qui seront ralises avec ce mode de lecture.

----------


## Lyche

::koi::  Mon PC sous vista le fait dj. L, mon windows dmarre plus (le scan disk  effac des fichiers) mais je peux quand mme lire mes dvd grace  un systme qui me permet de dmarrer le logiciel de lecture vido sans dmarrer windows.. O est l nouveaut? (ou alors j'ai mal compris la news)

----------


## pseudocode

> Quels seraient les avantages concrets apports par Direct Experience ?


A mon avis l'avantage est surtout pour Microsoft de palier au problme de lenteur de boot d'un PC sous Vista/Seven. A moins d'utiliser la veille/hibernation, un cold-boot complet (Bios->systme completement charg) prend nooooormment de temps. XP a cot, c'est rapide.

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> Mon PC sous vista le fait dj. L, mon windows dmarre plus (le scan disk  effac des fichiers) mais je peux quand mme lire mes dvd grace  un systme qui me permet de dmarrer le logiciel de lecture vido sans dmarrer windows.. O est l nouveaut? (ou alors j'ai mal compris la news)


C'est ta carte mre qui gre ceci et non ton OS.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est ta carte mre qui gre ceci et non ton OS.


oki ^^ je le saurais pour plus tard, merci.

----------


## Monstros Velu

> O est l nouveaut?



L, tu peux chercher un fichier sur le disque dur avant le dmarrage pour qu'il le lise ; Il ne s'agit pas d'un "fichier" extrieur comme un DVD.

----------


## Lyche

> L, tu peux chercher un fichier sur le disque dur avant le dmarrage pour qu'il le lise ; Il ne s'agit pas d'un "fichier" extrieur comme un DVD.


C'est vrai, le logiciel dmarre mais je peux pas lire mes DivX, ni mme mes blu-ray  ::cry::

----------


## Hinault Romaric

> Pensez-vous que cette technologie sera effectivement disponible sur Windows 8 ?


  Actuellement ou la concurrence bat son plein Microsoft  intrt a innov avec W8, je crois que cette technologie sera effective dans W8.

----------


## Elepole

Ce Direct Experience me laisse froid: j'allume rarement mon pc juste pour lire un film, et quand je lis un film je lance souvent une autre tache en fond. De plus je sens venir lattrape virus, le mode sandbox et tout a, c'est bien gentil, mais s'ils arrivent a le faire sans aucune faille chapeau. Quant au futur systme clood ... si a se concrtise windows aura jamais accs a internet chez moi. Mes donnes et prfrences ont qu'une seule place, mon hd.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 24.08.2010 par Katleen
Microsoft travaille dj sur Windows 8 Embedded, en plus de Windows 8 Client et Windows 8 Server*

Les informations continuent de filtrer au compte goutte  propos de la prochaine gnration de systme d'exploitation de Microsoft.

La firme vient de poster une offre d'emploi ce jour pour le recrutement d'un ingnieur logiciel pour l'quipe de dveloppement de Windows Embedded (l'OS en version embarque).

Windows Embedded 7 est une dclinaison de Windows 7 qui est optimise pour les systmes embarqus. Le dernier paragraphe de l'annonce voque l'volution suivante du produit et la dsigne sous le nom de Windows 8 Embedded.

Autrement dit, l'diteur ne se contente pas de travailler sur son prochain systme d'exploitation et sur Windows 8 Client et Windows 8 Server, mais il en dveloppe aussi la version embarque (qui sera vraisemblablement disponible aprs les deux produits voqus prcedemment, comme ce fut le cas pour la srie Windows 7 et Windows 7 Embedded). 

Voici l'offre d'emploi dans son intgralit :




> The Windows Embedded for Vertical Industries team is looking for an experienced and strong SDET. Our team delivers Windows Embedded toolkit and Windows Embedded Ready solutions for several key device categories like Point of Service, Thin clients, Set top box/Connected TV, Digital signage, Multi-function printers, Industrial automation, etc
> 
> Our current product, Windows Embedded 7, is the next version of the Windows Embedded tool kit that uses the same binaries and technology as the regular Windows 7 product, but with the potential for much smaller footprint and more robust OS. The idea is to remove any and all unnecessary features so that the device works in custom and usually down sized environments
> 
> As an SDET on our team, you will be an expert in providing feedback on product design and user scenarios, ensuring testability of our product, developing test suites, and contributing to our automated testing infrastructure. Additional responsibilities include mentoring other SDETs in testing methodologies. A passion for Engineering Excellence will also be essential as it will be crucial to enabling our Product Unit to rapidly innovate in the Mobile space. This team offers an opportunity to development significant knowledge about many features in Windows, gain significant customer exposure through a combination of blogs, DLs, and customer events, develop an early view on future expansion to other areas including thin clients, POS, multi-function printers, and *Win 8 Embedded* and last but not the least, an opportunity to work with a product and organization that is very successful in the financial and business sense.


Source : Microsoft Career

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Windows 8 : pas avant deux ans*
*D'aprs la filiale hollandaise de Microsoft*

*Mise  jour du 25/10/10*


A l'heure d'internet, les informations vont vite. Trs vite. Il aura ainsi suffi d'un billet sur le blog de Microsoft Hollande pour que la date (espre) d'arrive de Windows 8 fasse le tour des rdactions.

Ce sera pour dans deux ans (fin 2012 donc) et non pas en 2011 comme le prtendait certaines rumeurs (lire ci-avant).

Jusqu'ici Microsoft s'tait toujours refus  communiquer sur le sujet. Les seules informations disponibles venaient de la fuite d'un document interne qui montrait que Windows 8 pourrait arriver avec une galerie d'applications. Une ide que Steve Jobs est justement en train d'tendre  MacOS X (plus d'informations sur les caractristiques supposes de Windows 8 ci-avant).

Autre annonce depuis Amsterdam, le premier Service Pack de Windows 7 est officiellement attendu pour le premier semestre de l'anne prochaine.


*Source* : Billet de Microsoft Netherlands

----------


## air-dex

Microsoft va sans doute attendre de voir quel va tre le cheminement de Chrome OS, dont le fonctionnement est proche de celui de leur projet Midori.

Par contre au rythme o vont les choses, a risque d'tre court pour proposer un OS exclusivement 64 bits,  moins qu'ils veuillent retenter le coup du "nouvel OS avec nouveau matriel" comme pour Vista. Si c'est le cas, alors ils n'ont pas peur de refoncer droit dans le mur.  ::mur::

----------


## Monstros Velu

Windows 8 fin 2012 ? Genre... Le 21 Dcembre 2012 ? Pour la fin du monde ?

----------


## smoufid

bonjour,
je crois que c'est tres court comme periode entre deux systeme d'exploitation

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Windows 8 fin 2012 ? Genre... Le 21 Dcembre 2012 ? Pour la fin du monde ?


La fin de quel monde ? Celui de Microsoft ou celui des concurrents ?  :;):

----------


## bombseb

> Windows 8 fin 2012 ? Genre... Le 21 Dcembre 2012 ? Pour la fin du monde ?


Windows 8 sortira le 20 decembre 2012 et provoquera la fin du monde  cause d'une fuite mmoire :-)

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 24.11.2010 par Katleen
Windows 8 intgrerait le "Desktop as a Service" : un pas de plus vers la virtualisation et un app store ddi  l'OS*

Il semblerait que le futur OS de Microsoft s'oriente vers le "desktop as a service".

Ce qui voudrait dire que Windows 8 offrirait un meilleur support de la virtualisation, un chemin dj trac par Windows 7 qui permet de dmarrer sous une machine virtuelle contenant une copie du systme (en version Enterprise ou Ultimate).

Mais avec le prochain systme d'exploitation de Redmond, c'est une tape de plus qui sera franchie. Les applications et les donnes seront gres de manire centralise et "livres"  l'ordinateur, plutt que d'y tre installes.

L'OS serait totalement virtualis. Comment Microsoft grera les questions de stabilit et de compatibilit ? Cela n'a pas encore t dvoil.

Ces suppositions proviennent de slides qui ont t prsents lors du Microsoft architectural summit qui s'est tenu  Londres en avril. Elles voquent "Windows Next" et son rapport  la virtualisation. Il y est question de rsoudre certains problmes rencontrs par les utilisateurs de Windows : "des soucis de compatibilit avec les applications, de grosses difficults avec les DLL, difficults de management, cots trop levs de la maintenance et des mises  jour". Des faits qui ne peuvent "pas continuer". Et que la virtualisation pourra largement amliorer, grce au Destkop as a Service, qui va encore plus loin que le VDI.

"Le desktop ne devrait pas tre li  la machine, on devrait plutt le voir comme un portail ouvrant la voie aux applications de l'utilisateur, ainsi qu' ses donnes, autorisations et accs", peut-on lire sur l'une des slide.

Il est galement fait mention d'un "app store and user data store". Windows 8 pourrait donc tre dot d'un app store ddi, la boutique en ligne serait alors en cache et synchronise avec l'OS.

De quoi ne plus avoir peur des pannes de hardware.

D'ailleurs, en plus d'un OS virtuel, Windows 8 offrira des possibilits de disque dur natif virtuel (VHD).

Source : La prsentation de Microsoft

----------


## gwinyam

> "Le desktop ne devrait pas tre li  la machine, on devrait plutt le voir comme un portail ouvrant la voie aux applications de l'utilisateur, ainsi qu' ses donnes, autorisations et accs", peut-on lire sur l'une des slide.


Cela voudrait t-il dire qu'on pourrait ventuellement arrter un processus "desktop" pour passer en mode texte faon linux et du coup avoir un gain de performances sur les versions serveur?

----------


## FailMan

Cette volont de tout orienter cloud devient franchement agaante.

----------


## Fenn_

Au dbut, taient le terminal et le serveur.
Puis vinrent les "personal computers", une petite rvolution.
Et maintenant, on a le cloud et la virtualisation. Du "Software as a service", du "Desktop as a service", du "Datas as a service", du "entrez-ici-le-nom-d'un-applicatif as a service" 
Tout est dport du client vers des serveurs (qui font ventuellement appel  d'autres serveurs), hum...
Je sais pas pour vous, mais pour moi ce "cloud" (surtout le "cloud priv"), c'est du terminal-serveur adapt  la puissance du hardware actuel, ni plus, ni moins.... Les technos ont chang, le concept, bien que repeint pour tre "dans l'air du temps", il a quoi...? 20, 30 ans?
On nous prsente notre pass comme tant notre avenir, charmant...

----------


## bombseb

je me disait exactement la mme chose....

----------


## air-dex

Plus le temps passe, plus Windows 8 mord  pleine dents dans le Cloud et rompt avec les OS traditionnels. Mais plus dure sera la chute si a marche pas. A partir de ce constat, je ne vois que deux scnarios possibles pour l'avenir des OS :Windows 8 est un succs. Dans ce cas tous les OS traditionnels "desktop" sous leur forme actuelle sont amens  disparatre. Ce sera la fin de Mac OS X, mais pas de Linux qui sera sauv par les serveurs. On assistera galement le cas chant  l'explosion de Google sur le march des systmes d'exploitation avec Chrome OS.Windows 8 est un chec cuisant. L ce sera catastrophique pour Microsoft,  en faire passer la premire version de Vista pour un bug mineur. L'architecture de l'OS tant trop oriente cloud, une adaptation d'un autre noyau NT comme pour Vista ne suffira pas. Tout sera a jeter  la poubelle : noyau, architecture, actions Microsoft... Ds lors, quel OS pour succder  Windows : Mac OS X ? Ubuntu ? Android en version desktop (il en est  l'heure actuelle au niveau des netbooks) ? Windows 7 II : le retour ?
Personnellement, je vois ce scnario arriver  cause du niveau d'quipement Internet des particuliers, de la QoS de ces connexions et des problmes de matriel obsolte (passage au 64 bits) ou incompatible (nouvelle version de noyau impliquant une incompatibilit des drivers (cf. Vista)). Au pire, nos gouvernements se bougeront pour le bien de Microsoft et indirectement pour celui des citoyens.

Sinon les stores online sont de plus en plus  la mode. Gageons que celui de Windows 8 ne soit pas impos comme l'AppStore ou celui de WP7.

----------


## gillai

> Plus le temps passe, plus Windows 8 mord  pleine dents dans le Cloud et rompt avec les OS traditionnels. Mais plus dure sera la chute si a marche pas. A partir de ce constat, je ne vois que deux scnarios possibles pour l'avenir des OS :Windows 8 est un succs. Dans ce cas tous les OS traditionnels "desktop" sous leur forme actuelle sont amens  disparatre. Ce sera la fin de Mac OS X, mais pas de Linux qui sera sauv par les serveurs. On assistera galement le cas chant  l'explosion de Google sur le march des systmes d'exploitation avec Chrome OS.Windows 8 est un chec cuisant. L ce sera catastrophique pour Microsoft,  en faire passer la premire version de Vista pour un bug mineur. L'architecture de l'OS tant trop oriente cloud, une adaptation d'un autre noyau NT comme pour Vista ne suffira pas. Tout sera a jeter  la poubelle : noyau, architecture, actions Microsoft... Ds lors, quel OS pour succder  Windows : Mac OS X ? Ubuntu ? Android en version desktop (il en est  l'heure actuelle au niveau des netbooks) ? Windows 7 II : le retour ?
> Personnellement, je vois ce scnario arriver  cause du niveau d'quipement Internet des particuliers, de la QoS de ces connexions et des problmes de matriel obsolte (passage au 64 bits) ou incompatible (nouvelle version de noyau impliquant une incompatibilit des drivers (cf. Vista)). Au pire, nos gouvernements se bougeront pour le bien de Microsoft et indirectement pour celui des citoyens.
> 
> Sinon les stores online sont de plus en plus  la mode. Gageons que celui de Windows 8 ne soit pas impos comme l'AppStore ou celui de WP7.


J'ai bien ri, merci.  ::lol::

----------


## Filippo

Bonjour,
je souhaiterais un systme bon march mais galement plus intuitif; je regrette l'ergonomie d'XP.  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Cela voudrait t-il dire qu'on pourrait ventuellement arrter un processus "desktop" pour passer en mode texte faon linux et du coup avoir un gain de performances sur les versions serveur?


YAISSSE ! Le retour de MS-DOS !  ::ccool:: 

Je rejoins *JohnPetrucci* et surtout *Fenn_* avec le sentiment que le Cloud est plus un retour vers le pass qu'autre chose ! 

On a des machines de plus en plus puissantes, des capacits de stockage normes, et au final, on nous prne le "tout dport", et justement, ce qui ralenti le plus les machines, ce sont les connexions au net ou au rseau !

Y a pas comme un paradoxe, l ?
Je pense que le Cloud permettra plus de contrler les personnes, les licences, bref de surveiller les utilisateurs, qu'il n'apportera de choses  ces derniers. 
C'est un peu comme si on nous montrait une prison dore et qu'on essayait de nous faire croire que c'est la libert !

----------


## wokerm

moi je suis trs optimiste en ce qui concerne windows 8 je pourrai mme dire que ce sera le meilleur os au monde comme pour le cas de seven aujourd'hui  ::ccool::

----------


## gillai

> moi je suis trs optimiste en ce qui concerne windows 8 je pourrai mme dire que ce sera le meilleur os au monde comme pour le cas de seven aujourd'hui


Pourquoi a (Windows 8) ?  ::): 

En quoi Windows 7 est-il le meilleur OS au monde ? Cet OS est clairement une russite mais pour le reste, c'est trs subjectif.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> moi je suis trs optimiste en ce qui concerne windows 8 je pourrai mme dire que ce sera le meilleur os au monde comme pour le cas de seven aujourd'hui


Pour Windows 8 je dirais Wait and See, et pour windows 7, mme si j'en suis personnellement trs content, je dirais que c'est un trs bon cru, et que Microsoft ne nous avait pas gratifi d'un si bon OS depuis longtemps (mlant  la fois nouveauts intressantes, ergonomie accrue, stabilit et rapidit, tout en tant moins gourmand que son prdcesseur). Toutefois, dire que c'est le meilleur du monde, est impossible, puisque, comme les gots et les couleurs, c'est subjectif !
Certains prfrent Linux, d'autres MacOS, d'autres FreBSD, et que sais-je encore !

----------


## Guardian

> moi je suis trs optimiste en ce qui concerne windows 8 je pourrai mme dire que ce sera le meilleur os au monde comme pour le cas de seven aujourd'hui


Toujours aussi ***pertinent  ::ptdr:: 

_bien la balise strike, mais insuffisant parfois_

----------


## bombseb

> Microsoft ne nous avait pas gratifi d'un si bon OS depuis longtemps (mlant  la fois nouveauts intressantes, ergonomie accrue, stabilit et rapidit, tout en tant moins gourmand que son prdcesseur).


Dsol mais en tout cas pour l'ergonomie je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.... il suffit de voir le bordel que c'est dans le panneau de configuration

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Dsol mais en tout cas pour l'ergonomie je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.... il suffit de voir le bordel que c'est dans le panneau de configuration


C'est un avis subjectif... Pour moi, je prfre le panneau de Seven que celui de XP ! ::ccool::

----------


## scornful

Bah moi, je voudrai que Windows 8 soit bas sur un noyau Linux, ou alors qu'il soit libre. C'est ce que j'attends de Windows 8

----------


## Guardian

Moi je souhaite qu'il n'y ait plus d'avis dpourvu de sens sur ce forum, mais comme toi c'est un vieux pieu voeux pieux  ::mouarf::

----------


## FailMan

> Bah moi, je voudrai que Windows 8 soit bas sur un noyau Linux, ou alors qu'il soit libre. C'est ce que j'attends de Windows 8


Et moi je voudrais hriter de Bettencourt.  ::aie::

----------


## batataw

> Et moi je voudrais hriter de Bettencourt.


Mauvaise pioche, elle a tout fil  Franois-Marie Banier   ::lol::

----------


## atc666

Ce que je voudrai de win 8 c est qu il soit un "vrai" os pas le machin inutile qu on semble nous preparer:

j avait entendu parler de saturation du net d un point de vue global. Rumeur stupide et non fondee ou realite a plus ou moins long terme ?

alors entre chrome os et win8 , la difference ce sera quoi ? que win8 permettra d eventuellement avoir des soft installe at home ?

pour l un comme pour l autre : la taille de la bande passante a mettre a disposition risque d etre amusante a entendre le jour ou on va la communiquer ...
de plus ne s agit il pas d une super soluce pour les pirates ? si ils percent les securites de ces serveurs la , ben ils auront toutes les infos possibles sur pas mal de monde concentree au meme endroit ... au lieu de taper 100 000 000 de pc un seul serveur passe et hop ils n ont plus qu a se servir ...
je pense que vu le cote open de chrome , leur taf va etre pas mal facilite

maintenant un autre "detail" la planete n est pas entierement couverte par de la fibre et surtout pas dans les pays "pauvre" donc quel avenir pour l informatique de leur cote ? si on n as plus d os demandant ou permettant une installe sur l ordi , les futures generations de soft seront adaptees au besoins des nouveaux os, donc nous seront obliges de rester avec de vieux os et de vieux soft qui ne seront plus suivi par leur fabriquant ... genial l avenir que cela nous promets

----------


## gillai

> Ce que je voudrai de win 8 c est qu il soit un "vrai" os pas le machin inutile qu on semble nous preparer:
> 
> j avait entendu parler de saturation du net d un point de vue global. Rumeur stupide et non fondee ou realite a plus ou moins long terme ?
> 
> alors entre chrome os et win8 , la difference ce sera quoi ? que win8 permettra d eventuellement avoir des soft installe at home ?
> 
> pour l un comme pour l autre : la taille de la bande passante a mettre a disposition risque d etre amusante a entendre le jour ou on va la communiquer ...
> de plus ne s agit il pas d une super soluce pour les pirates ? si ils percent les securites de ces serveurs la , ben ils auront toutes les infos possibles sur pas mal de monde concentree au meme endroit ... au lieu de taper 100 000 000 de pc un seul serveur passe et hop ils n ont plus qu a se servir ...
> je pense que vu le cote open de chrome , leur taf va etre pas mal facilite
> ...


C'est un avantage pour les systmes libres. On est sr qu'on ne sera jamais oblig d'utiliser le cloud ou de rester sur des vieilles versions.

Maintenant, si Windows 8 est orient cloud... je pense que ce sera un gros bide tout simplement car les infrastructures ne sont pas prtes  supporter a. Tout le monde n'a pas la fibre par exemple.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est un avantage pour les systmes libres. On est sr qu'on ne sera jamais oblig d'utiliser le cloud ou de rester sur des vieilles versions.


Pas compris ! 




> Maintenant, si Windows 8 est orient cloud... je pense que ce sera un gros bide tout simplement car les infrastructures ne sont pas prtes  supporter a. Tout le monde n'a pas la fibre par exemple.


Tout dpend de l'implantation du cloud dans Win 8. Soit, c'est un OS qui facilite l'utilisation des applications cloud, soit c'est l'OS qui est cloud, soit on a un mixte entre les deux. 
Si c'est l'option tout cloud qui est choisie, alors je crois que tu auras raison, sinon, faut voir ! 

En tout cas, je ne crois pas j'utiliserai un OS tout cloud !

----------


## Chakra9

> L'installation en 1 clic


Windows a toujours t simple  installer ^^




> tactile


Windows 7 est dj tactile ^^




> Bon march


Forcment tout le monde met la 3me (en procdant par limination) mais cela manque d'ambition ^^




> autre


Bon bah c'est encore la meilleure option du sondage ^^

----------


## gillai

> Pas compris !


Prenons les systmes Linux comme exemple. Tout le monde n'aime pas le cloud. Si du jour au lendemain on nous annonce : 

Le cloud c'est trop bien et c'est l'avenir, Linux va s'orienter cloud. Il sera trs facile de faire un fork avec "pour le cloud" et "contre le cloud" (avec les distributions qui vont d'un ct ou de l'autre).

Maintenant pour Windows 8, si c'est "tout cloud ou mixte mal conu" (et c'est ce dont je parlais pour le gros bide), on aura le choix entre accepter Windows 8 avec le systme que Microsoft aura choisi ou bien rester sur Windows 7 jusqu' ce que le systme ne soit plus support par MS.

----------


## Tellen

> Maintenant pour Windows 8, si c'est "tout cloud ou mixte mal conu" (et c'est ce dont je parlais pour le gros bide)


Et le mixte bien conu tu crois que a ne peux pas exister ?!?

Joli partie pris !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Prenons les systmes Linux comme exemple. Tout le monde n'aime pas le cloud. Si du jour au lendemain on nous annonce : 
> 
> Le cloud c'est trop bien et c'est l'avenir, Linux va s'orienter cloud. Il sera trs facile de faire un fork avec "pour le cloud" et "contre le cloud" (avec les distributions qui vont d'un ct ou de l'autre).
> 
> Maintenant pour Windows 8, si c'est "tout cloud ou mixte mal conu" (et c'est ce dont je parlais pour le gros bide), on aura le choix entre accepter Windows 8 avec le systme que Microsoft aura choisi ou bien rester sur Windows 7 jusqu' ce que le systme ne soit plus support par MS.


Tu crois vraiment que si le "tout cloud" est un bide, Microsoft ne reviendra pas en arrire ?

----------


## FailMan

> Prenons les systmes Linux comme exemple.


Dj c'est une mauvaise base.  ::nono::   ::haha:: 

Non, sans dconner, je pense que Microsoft sait ce qu'il fait et est conscient de la situation actuelle. Ils ne pourront pas se permettre de faire un OS tout cloud ou cloudis au maximum.

Le pari est quelque peu risqu mais il pourrait rapporter gros.

----------


## gillai

> Et le mixte bien conu tu crois que a ne peux pas exister ?!?
> 
> Joli partie pris !


O est-ce que j'ai mis a ? Si Microsoft compte s'orienter vers du mixte, ils n'ont pas le droit  l'erreur car a fera beaucoup de dgts.




> Tu crois vraiment que si le "tout cloud" est un bide, Microsoft ne reviendra pas en arrire ?


Bah si mais on devra attendre la version 9 (enfin a continuera dans le sens une bonne version suivie d'une mauvaise version) qui n'arrivera pas tout de suite donc les utilisateurs vont devoir attendre longtemps (enfin entre nous, a ne posera pas de gros problmes vu la qualit de 7  ::): ).




> Dj c'est une mauvaise base.  
> 
> Non, sans dconner, je pense que Microsoft sait ce qu'il fait et est conscient de la situation actuelle. Ils ne pourront pas se permettre de faire un OS tout cloud ou cloudis au maximum.
> 
> Le pari est quelque peu risqu mais il pourrait rapporter gros.


Mauvaise base pourquoi ? J'ai jamais dit que Linux tait mieux que *BSD ou autre mais un projet libre comme Linux appuie parfaitement mon explication.

J'ai du mal  voir o a pourrait rapporter gros honntement, enfin c'est peut-tre que j'imagine trs mal un systme cloud avec ma connexion internet (et je suis loin d'avoir une bouse).

----------


## FailMan

> Mauvaise base pourquoi ?


Non c'tait une petite troll blague  ::ccool:: 




> J'ai du mal  voir o a pourrait rapporter gros honntement, enfin c'est peut-tre que j'imagine trs mal un systme cloud avec ma connexion internet (et je suis loin d'avoir une bouse).


Je pense que a pourrait leur rapporter gros car relativement innovant. Mac OSX dans sa prochaine mouture n'est pas orient cloud. Les distributions Linux pas particulirement. Si seul Windows s'oriente vers le cloud et que le pari -risqu- est gagn, alors je pense qu'ils gagneront encore en nombre de clients et en part de march.

Bien que je pense moi-mme qu'un OS cloud relve du grand n'importe quoi.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bah si mais on devra attendre la version 9 (enfin a continuera dans le sens une bonne version suivie d'une mauvaise version) qui n'arrivera pas tout de suite donc les utilisateurs vont devoir attendre longtemps (enfin entre nous, a ne posera pas de gros problmes vu la qualit de 7 ).


Disons que je spare le fait que le cloud pourrait s'avrer tre un bide et le fait qu'un OS s'appuyant sur le cloud soit mauvais !

Un trs bon OS s'appuyant sur une technologie qui ne prend pas, ce que pourrait tre Windows 8, ne ferait pas de cet OS un mauvais OS, mais plutt un mauvais choix  la base. 
Et je pense que l'orientation actuelle allant vers du tout Cloud, pourrait tre un risque. Maintenant, l'exprience me fait dire aussi, que de grosses socits, peuvent faire passer des technologie en force. Ce sera peut-tre le cas du cloud avec Microsoft et Google !  ::calim2::

----------


## Guardian

> Disons que je spare le fait que le cloud pourrait s'avrer tre un bide et le fait qu'un OS s'appuyant sur le cloud soit mauvais !


Tout  fait. Sauf si Cloud est un bide par ce qu'il est mauvais. 
Comme tu le dis, l'exprience nous dmontre que ce n'est pas toujours le cas, de trs bons produits font un flop, alors que des produits "nuls" font un "tabac" aucune allusion aux iXxxxx ici

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tout  fait. Sauf si Cloud est un bide par ce qu'il est mauvais.


Et encore, mme si le Cloud s'avre tre mauvais (ce qui  mon avis sera le cas, mais ce n'est que mon avis), a ne voudra pas dire que les applis s'appuyant sur le cloud seront mauvaises. 
Je sais c'est un peu tordu comme raisonnement.  ::?:

----------


## timiteh

Bonjour  tous,

Le sujet mintresse vraiment aussi j'aimerais apport ma modeste contribution  la discussion.
Si j'ai bien compris les diffrents articles que j'ai lu sur Windows 8, il devrait normment s'appuyer sur deux technologies:
La virtualisation, surtout Hyper V3Le cloud

La virtualisation serait utilise pour rgler une bonne fois pour toute les problmes de compatibilit qui deviennent de plus en plus problmatiques pour Windows. De plus cela devrait rsoudre ce problme galement pour les prochaines versions de Windows. Donc je pense que l'on aura un noyau  base de MinWin qui sera associ  l'hyperviseur et au moins deux ou trois PC virtuels. Un ou deux qui prendront en compte les applications pr-Windows 8(donc potentiellement un PC virtuel XP et/ou un PC virtuel Windows 7). Je penche pour deux PC virtuels car cela permettrait d'avoir un PC virtuel minimal pour la compatibilit des applications XP et antrieures et un PC virtuel minimal  pour la compatibilit avec les applications spcifiques  Vista et Windows 7.
Le troisime PC virtuel serait le PC virtuel Windows 8 moins les fonctions prises en charge par le noyau.
Cette approche est intressante car elle permettrait de rgler une bonne fois pour toute les problmes de compatibilit descendantes sans vraiment impacter des volutions majeures du systme. Par exemple Windows 8 pourrait tre radicalement diffrent de 7 dans divers aspects.
Bien sur le tout serait transparent pour l'utilisateur.
Un autre avantage serait de pouvoir facilement faire des sauvegardes du systme et de le restaurer.
Enfin un dernier avantage vident serait de rendre le dploiement encore plus facile.
Reste  voir si il sera possible de rajouter des PC virtuels perso et sinon comme sera pris en compte l'utilisation de PC virtuels de l'utilisateur. Parce que je ne suis pas sur qu'un PC virtuel dans un PC virtuel soit vraiment une bonne ide.
Enfin reste  voir quel impact ce genre de systme aura en terme de performances et d'exprience utilisateur.

Quand au cloud, il devrait permettre d'ventuellement stoquer tous les paramtres de l'utilisateur,sur internet et lui permettre de les rapatrier sur n'importe quelle machine Windows 8  laquelle il souhaiterait se connecter. Ses paramtres incluant ses prfrences (thmes,wallpapers,etc...),ses donnes(enfin une partie) et les applications qu'il a achet via l'App store de Windows 8  venir. Reste maintenant  voir si l'achat d'une licence Windows 8 donne droit  l'utilisateur  ce service de profil itinrant ou s'il doit s'abonner  Windows Live et payer cet abonnement.
galement il faudrait savoir si les applications de cet App store seraient toutes  base d'html5 (ou de client lger d'exploitation genre TSE) ou s'il faudra qu'elles soient tlcharges et installer temporairement sur la machine. Enfin reste  voir quel impact le profil itinrant pourrait avoir sur le dmarrage du systme et sa ractivit.
Un support plus pouss du cloud devrait permettre une intgration plus pousse des applications web dans le systme que ce qui est possible avec IE9.
Peut tre mme que l'on aura plus besoin d'un navigateur pour excuter les applications web avec Windows 8.
Enfin ce support plus pouss pourrait rendre transparent pour l'utilisateur la diffrence entre les donnes locales et celles en ligne.

----------


## timiteh

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> Le sujet mintresse vraiment aussi j'aimerais apport ma modeste contribution  la discussion.
> Si j'ai bien compris les diffrents articles que j'ai lu sur Windows 8, il devrait normment s'appuyer sur deux technologies:
> La virtualisation, surtout Hyper V3Le cloud
> 
> La virtualisation serait utilise pour rgler une bonne fois pour toute les problmes de compatibilit qui deviennent de plus en plus problmatiques pour Windows. De plus cela devrait rsoudre ce problme galement pour les prochaines versions de Windows. Donc je pense que l'on aura un noyau  base de MinWin qui sera associ  l'hyperviseur et au moins deux ou trois PC virtuels. Un ou deux qui prendront en compte les applications pr-Windows 8(donc potentiellement un PC virtuel XP et/ou un PC virtuel Windows 7). Je penche pour deux PC virtuels car cela permettrait d'avoir un PC virtuel minimal pour la compatibilit des applications XP et antrieures et un PC virtuel minimal  pour la compatibilit avec les applications spcifiques  Vista et Windows 7.
> Le troisime PC virtuel serait le PC virtuel Windows 8 moins les fonctions prises en charge par le noyau.
> Cette approche est intressante car elle permettrait de rgler une bonne fois pour toute les problmes de compatibilit descendantes sans vraiment impacter des volutions majeures du systme. Par exemple Windows 8 pourrait tre radicalement diffrent de 7 dans divers aspects.
> ...


*N.B:* J'ai chang de manire notable ma comprhension de l'utilisation de la virtualisation dans Windows 8

La virtualisation serait utilise pour rgler une bonne fois pour toute les problmes de compatibilit qui deviennent de plus en plus problmatiques pour Windows. De plus cela devrait rsoudre ce problme galement pour les prochaines versions de Windows. Donc je pense que l'on aura un noyau  base de MinWin qui sera associ  l'hyperviseur et au moins deux PC virtuels qui prendront en compte les applications pr-Windows 8(donc un PC virtuel XP et un PC virtuel Windows 7). Cela permettrait d'avoir un PC virtuel minimal pour la compatibilit des applications XP et antrieures et un PC virtuel minimal pour la compatibilit avec les applications spcifiques  Vista et Windows 7. Par minimal j'entends trs optimis,trs compact en terme de taille et ne grant que les fonctionnalits minimales ncessaires pour executer des applications.
Windows 8 de par lui-mme serait un O.S trs optimis introduisant un ensemble de nouvelles technologies, offrant une nouvelle interface et 
surtout facilement virtualisable (ce lui permettrait d'tre virtualis au cas quoique assez improbable o Windows 9 serait trs diffrent de Windows 8, 
comme par exemple s'il est un cloud O.S). Par exemple Windows 8 pourrait booter et tre utilisable extrmement vite(quelques secondes) mais demanderait un certain temps avant de permettre l'execution d'application compatible 7 ou XP. Pour les tablettes par exemple le mode de compatibilit pourrait tre dsactiv par dfaut.
Cette approche est intressante car elle permettrait de rgler une bonne fois pour toute les problmes de compatibilit descendante sans vraiment 
impacter des volutions majeures du systme. Par exemple Windows 8 pourrait tre radicalement diffrent de 7 dans divers aspects car il n'aura pas  prendre en charge directement les applications compatibles 7 et antrieurs et de fait l'quipe Windows pourrait s'en donner  coeur joie pour enfin faire des volutions majeures.
Bien sur le tout serait transparent pour l'utilisateur.
Un autre avantage serait de pouvoir facilement faire des sauvegardes du systme et de le restaurer.
Enfin un dernier avantage vident serait de rendre le dploiement encore plus facile.La seule problmatique serait la compatibilit des jeux et des applications gourmandes en ressource.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Windows 8 intgrera un nouveau bureau 3D baptis Wind*
*et pourrait tre prsent pour la premire fois sur une tablette en janvier*


Windows 8, le future systme d'exploitation de Microsoft, pourrait, selon une rumeur persistante issue d'un site italien, intgre une nouvelle interface utilisateur. Autre indiscrtion, la premire dmonstration de l'OS aurait lieu le mois prochain; lors du CES 2011 (Consumer Electronics Show) de Las vegas, selon le New York Times.

Le nouveau bureau en 3D de Windows 8, baptis  Wind , est conu  la base pour les systmes haut de gamme Il s'adapterait automatiquement aux actions de l'utilisateur. Dans un premier temps, cette fonctionnalit sera prise en charge uniquement par les ordinateurs portables haut de gamme et les PC de bureau avec des cartes vido ddie.

Wind serait une interface intelligente, dynamique et parfaitement apte  s'adapter aux habitudes, aux actions et aux besoins de l'utilisateur. Mais ne sera supporte, toujours selon des fuites officieuses, que par les version 64 bits de l'OS.

Wind permettra de crer des raccourcis, disponible suivant certains scnarios, et permettra d''acclrer l'excution de certaines taches habituelles. La disponibilit des icnes deviendrait donc intelligente et adaptable automatiquement aux besoins de l'utilisateur.

Autre rumeur, Windows 8 sera officiellement prsent lors de l'vnement Consumer Electronics Show (CES) de Las Vegas le mois prochain.

Selon le New York Times la dmonstration du systme se fera sur deux tablettes construites par Samsung et Dell. Et c'est bien videmment Steve Ballmer, le PDG de Microsoft, qui devrait faire cette prsentation lors de sa keynote.

On saura donc vite si toutes ces fuites ont un fond de vrit ou pas.

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## timiteh

En premier lieu, il me semblait que c'tait des tablettes Windows 7 qui seraient montres au CES et un prototype ventuel de tablette Windows 8 et non pas des tablettes bases sur Windows 8.
Dans un second temps vu toutes ces rumeurs j'ai une hypothse qui me turlupine depuis ce weekend.
Mais je rappelle que ce n'est qu'une hypothse et que je n'ai aucune preuve relle pour l'tayer.
Je pense que Ballmer va montrer des tablettes avec une nouvelle dition de Windows spcialement optimise pour les tablettes, dote d'une interface  base de Metro et avec plusieurs fonctionnalits dsactives par rapport  une dition standard de Windows 7.
Quand on y pense et vu l'enttement de Microsoft a vouloir utiliser Windows sur les tablettes, ce serait le moindre mal et cela permettrait de concevoir des tablettes bien plus comptitives vis  vis de l'iPad que le HP Slate par exemple.
Maintenant la base ce systme devrait normalement tre Windows 7.
Mais et si la version 32 bits de Windows 8 (qui devrait en toute logique tre bien moins complexe  mettre en uvre que la version 64 bits) tait destine uniquement aux tablettes et pourrait tre finalise bien avant la version 64 bits ?
Cette version pourrait par exemple ne pas avoir de rtro-compatibilit avec les applications Windows standard et n'tre programmable qu'avec Silverlight, XNA et html5 comme WP7.
Dans ce cas elle pourrait tre disponible en 2011 et tre une rponse adquate  l'iPad.
Maintenant la question  cent dollars serait pourquoi l'appeler Windows 8 version 32 bits plus tt que Windows Tablet par exemple ?

----------


## air-dex

Il serait intressant de savoir ce que Microsoft entend par "bureau 3D". S'agit-il d'un Windows Aero ou d'un Compiz ? Si c'est le premier, alors paye ton "nouveau" bureau 3D par Microsoft !

----------


## timiteh

> Il serait intressant de savoir ce que Microsoft entend par "bureau 3D". S'agit-il d'un Windows Aero ou d'un Compiz ? Si c'est le premier, alors paye ton "nouveau" bureau 3D par Microsoft !


Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une U.I compltement prise en charge par Direct X avec une suppression complte du GDI.
Toutefois il ne serait pas exclu qu'il propose un vrai bureau 3D fonctionnant par exemple avec une volution de kinect. Je crois que c'tait un des souhaits de Bill Gates par rapport  Windows 8.

----------


## seblutfr

Je ne crois pas une seule seconde  la prsentation de Windows 8  cette occasion.
Dj parce que c'est trop tt. MS avait annonc revenir  un cycle de 2,5  3 ans pour ses OS, et Windows 7 n'a qu'un an. Dvoiler le prochaine serait dj peu vendeur pour l'OS actuel, et prmatur pour le prochain (encore 2 ans  attendre). Et a irait  l'encontre de ce qui est mis en place par l'actuel responsable : beaucoup moins d'informations prmatures, comme on l'a vu pour Windows 7  l'inverse de Vista.
Ensuite parce que Windows 8 semble clairement mettre en avant la virtualisation, et je doute que la prsentation de tablettes soit le moment opportun pour voquer ce sujet.
Quant  la nouvelle interface que certains annoncent, l encore a me semble trop tt pour la voire dvoile, 2 ans avant une sortie officielle.

Bref, pour moi cette vocation de Windows 8 au CES n'est que rumeur, et j'imagine dj les dceptions ("on nous l'avait pourtant annonc") si jamais rien n'est effectivement dvoil.

----------


## timiteh

> Je ne crois pas une seule seconde  la prsentation de Windows 8  cette occasion.
> Dj parce que c'est trop tt. MS avait annonc revenir  un cycle de 2,5  3 ans pour ses OS, et Windows 7 n'a qu'un an. Dvoiler le prochaine serait dj peu vendeur pour l'OS actuel, et prmatur pour le prochain (encore 2 ans  attendre). Et a irait  l'encontre de ce qui est mis en place par l'actuel responsable : beaucoup moins d'informations prmatures, comme on l'a vu pour Windows 7  l'inverse de Vista.
> Ensuite parce que Windows 8 semble clairement mettre en avant la virtualisation, et je doute que la prsentation de tablettes soit le moment opportun pour voquer ce sujet.
> Quant  la nouvelle interface que certains annoncent, l encore a me semble trop tt pour la voire dvoile, 2 ans avant une sortie officielle.
> 
> Bref, pour moi cette vocation de Windows 8 au CES n'est que rumeur, et j'imagine dj les dceptions ("on nous l'avait pourtant annonc") si jamais rien n'est effectivement dvoil.


Il est clair que la version 64 bits et la nouvelle interface Wind ne seront pas montres avant au moins fin 2011. Mais cette version n'est certainement pas destine aux tablettes mais peut tre  une future gnration de Tablet PC.
Toutefois je ne vois pas ce qui empcherait Microsoft de montrer un prototype de la version 32 bits qui d'aprs moi sera justement destine aux tablettes voire aux netbooks.
Mais bon peut tre que Microsoft va juste montrer un nouveau systme bas sur Windows Embedded 7 dot d'une nouvelle U.I  base de Metro donc parfaitement adapt aux tablettes.
Ce serait la meilleure solution pour le moment s'ils ne veulent pas utilis un driv de WP7 pour les tablettes et ce serait peut tre ce que ceux qui l'ont vu ont pris pour Windows 8.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Windows 8 trs orient jeux*
*Les rumeurs se succdent sur le futur OS de Microsoft*

*Mise  jour du 27/12/10,* par Hinault Romaric

Les rumeurs continuent concernant Windows 8, le futur OS de Microsoft en cours de dveloppement.

Aprs une rumeur sur l'intgration du bureau 3D et de l'orientation du systme d'exploitation vers le  Desktop as service  (lire ci-avant), une nouvelle rumeur vient d'apparaitre et fait tat d'une orientation trs jeux.

Windows 8 mettrait donc l'accent sur le support des nouveaux jeux PC et serait mme un lment cl de sa promotion auprs du grand public.

Une rumeur qui pourrait se confirme si l'on s'en tient aux rcents produits de Microsoft, notamment son capteur de mouvement Kinect qui  dj dpass le cap des 2,5 millions d'units vendues a travers le monde  ainsi que sa galerie d'application pour Windows Phone 7, un Marketplace lui aussi trs ax jeux.

Quoiqu'il en soit, on saura certainement trs bientt ce qu'il en est rellement lors du CES 2011 (Consumer Electronics Show) de Las Vegas qui aura lieu dbut janvier, un salon pendant lequel une dmonstration de l'OS sera faite. Selon la rumeur.


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## pika822

Il n'avait pas dj dit la mme chose pour Windows 7 ?!?

----------


## FailMan

J'ai du mal  voir l'intrt de faire des jeux la priorit de Windows 8.

La partie d'utilisateurs gamers dans le monde PC est-elle aussi signifiante que cela ? Microsoft ne peut-il pas laisser la Xbox 360 continuer de faire du trs bon boulot dans ce domaine ?

Si c'est pour pondre un OS trs bien pour les jeux, mais technologiquement et ergonomiquement rat, c'est pas trs utile, enfin, a servirait pas  la majorit des utilisateurs...

----------


## timiteh

Je ne vois pas vraiment comment Microsoft pourrait faire de Windows 8 un O.S plus orient jeux que Windows 7.
Je pensais initialement que la Xbox 360 tait un cheval de Troie qui permettrait  Microsoft d'attirer les dveloppeurs de jeux consoles vers le PC.
Mais si telle tait vraiment la stratgie de Microsoft, celle-ci est un chec relatif. Car les consoles ont succs considrable sans cesse croissant et l'mergence du march casual gamer, grce notamment  la Wii, ne risque pas d'arranger la situation du PC gaming.
Dans tous les cas, l'un des problme majeur des jeux de haut niveau sur le PC, n'est pas vraiment li  l'O.S mais  l'htrognit extrme du hardware PC. Certes un O.S permettant  des jeux d'exploiter directement et au Maximum les capacits hardware d'un PC aiderait mais ce ne serait surement pas la panace.
Maintenant si Microsoft entend surfer  fond sur la vague du Casual gaming en proposant un systme de vente de jeux comme steam natif et un support natif de kinect dans Windows 8, a par contre c'est possible et ce serait mme intressant.

----------


## laurdbayrone

De fuites en fuites et de rumeurs calcules en rumeurs calcules, on lance le "buz", c'est une manire de crer "l'attente d'un vnement", de prparer l'opinion  accueillir positivement un produit afin de s'en mettre "plein les poches"...
Le revers de la mdaille, c'est que cela peut-tre extrmement dcevant.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Windows 8 est pass en phase Milestone 2, d'aprs des sources anonymes proches du processus de dveloppement
Mise  jour du 04.01.2011 par Katleen*

Pour bien commencer l'anne, voici quelques nouvelles indiscrtions concernant Windows 8.

D'aprs des rumeurs qui s'amplifient de jour en jour aux Etats-Unis, il semblerait que le second Milestone  de Windows 8 aurait t compil par Microsoft.

Sur quoi se base une telle affirmation ?

Sur le fait que la firme de Redmond aurait commenc a nommer ses builds en dbutant par 6.2.79xx, etc. Ceci impliquerait une sortie de Windows 8 Milestone 2 (pour Milestone 1, les builds commencent par 6.2.78xx).

La dernire build connue tait la 7904, compile le 16 dcembre 2010. Visiblement, Microsoft n'a pas chm pendant les vacances des ftes !

Par ailleurs, les numros de builds de novembre 2010 (en 6.1), indiquaient que l'diteur se basait sur le noyau de Windows 7. Dsormais, avec la srie des 6.2, le kernel employ semble tre diffrent.

Alors, si ce stade a bel et bien t atteint, et que le dveloppement de l'OS se poursuit dans des dlais comparables  ceux de Windows 7, le produit pourrait tre disponible dans 15 mois. En effet, la phase Milestone 2 de Windows 7 avait t cre en juillet 2008, et l'OS avait t officiellement commercialis le 22 octobre 2009, soit 15 mois plus tard.

Certaines rumeurs voquent l'arrive dans la phase Milestone 3 dans la premire moiti de 2011, et une premire bta pourrait voir le jour quelques mois aprs (avant la fin 2011).

Source : Informations postes par une source anonyme sur un forum Russe

 ::fleche::  Microsoft sortira-t-il Windows 8  la mi-2012 ? Ou bien prendra-t-il plus de temps pour le peaufiner ?

----------


## seblutfr

> Il n'avait pas dj dit la mme chose pour Windows 7 ?!?


Ils n'ont absolument rien dit du tout (ni pour Win7, ni pour Win8) : pour l'instant, tout cela n'est que rumeur, on n'a rien su sur Win7 avant l'automne 2008 de mmoire.

----------


## Oussapik

> Sur quoi se base une telle affirmation ?
> 
> Sur le fait que la firme de Redmond aurait commenc a nommer ses builds en dbutant par 6.2.79xx, etc. Ceci impliquerait une sortie de Windows 8 Milestone 2 (pour Milestone 1, les builds commencent par 6.2.78xx).
> 
> La dernire build connue tait la 7904, compile le 16 dcembre 2010. Visiblement, Microsoft n'a pas chm pendant les vacances des ftes !


Je ne suis pas tellement au fait des numrotation des Builds de Windows mais je me pose une question en lisant cet article :
Il est publi en janvier que le mileston 2 est compil car les builds sont de la forme 6.2.79xxil est dit que mi-dcembre un build 7904 a t compil (je comprend ici une version 6.2.7904)
Le build de la mi-dcembre est donc du type 6.2.79xx et le milestone 2 aurait t atteint eu pire lors de ce build, non ? Dans ce cas, si comme cela est prcis ce build tait connu, l'info devrait parler du build 7904 comme le build qui indique le changement de milestone ?

ou alors si vous pouvez m'clairer sur cette info, merci  ::):

----------


## Idelways

*Windows 8 sera adapt aux puces ARM*
*Microsoft fait la premire dmonstration officielle de l'OS au CES de Las Vegas*

*Mise  jour du 06/01/2011 par Idelways*


Aprs plus d'un an de spculations et de fuites involontaires (ou pas), Steve Ballmer vient de faire la premire dmonstration du successeur de Windows 7, et a annonc que l'OS supportera en natif les puces ARM.

On sait donc dsormais que Windows 8 (bien que Ballmer ait fait trs attention d'viter de lui donner le moindre nom) fonctionnera sur une architecture System-on-a-chip (SoC), fournie dans un premier temps par NVIDIA et Texas Instruments.

Le PDG de Microsoft a annonc cette nouvelle durant le Consumer Electronics Show qui se droule actuellement  Las Vegas.
 Ballmer y a aussi annonc que la suite bureautique Microsoft Office sera porte  son tour nativement sur ces puces ARM, accompagnant donc la prochaine version de Windows.

Cette annonce marque la premire infidlit de Microsoft en 32 ans aux architectures de Intel. Mais l'entreprise rassure le fondeur. Elle ne compte pas l'abandonner.

Durant la dmonstration, Ballmer n'a videmment pas montr de nouvelles fonctionnalits ni d'interface, mais il a prsent des pilotes et des programmes recompils, rendus compatibles avec les architectures NVIDIA et Texas Instruments, architectures sur lesquelles faire tourner un Windows sans de nombreuses manipulations tait jusqu'alors impensable.

Le message qu'a voulu transmettre Microsoft n'tait pas tant de vanter la continuit de la srie de ses OS, que de montrer l'adaptation de l'OS historique aux ralits des marchs mergents.

En adaptant son OS aux puces ARM, Microsoft ouvre la voie  la sortie d'une nouvelle gnration de tablettes PC sous Windows, un Windows mieux adapt a ce march encore largement domin par l'iPad d'Apple.

Seul regret, Windows 8 (ou quelque soit son nom) ne sera pas l avant 2012.



*Source* : Retranscription officielle de la Keynotes de Steve Ballmer

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces nouveauts ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## Traroth2

Windows sur puice ARM, c'est un changement majeur du march informatique. Les rpercussions que a pourrait avoir, y compris sur les stratgies d'Intel et d'AMD, seront intressantes  observer. Pour Microsoft, le but est videmment de mettre les bouches doubles pour rattraper le temps perdu et accaparer le march des tablettes, puisqu'ils ont compltement loup le coche. Une spcialit de Microsoft...

----------


## kedare

Jespre qu'il y aura aussi du Windows Server ARM pour les serveurs basse consommation  ::):

----------


## Traroth2

Cela dit, si j'tais dveloppeur sur Windows, j'apprhenderais. Le fait de devoir maintenir 2 architectures CPU ne va certainement pas simplifier les choses...

----------


## bombseb

ca serais cool de voir apparatre des pc de bureau  base de processeur ARM

----------


## kedare

> Cela dit, si j'tais dveloppeur sur Windows, j'apprhenderais. Le fait de devoir maintenir 2 architectures CPU ne va certainement pas simplifier les choses...


C'est la que le .NET va prendre tout son avantage par rapport a du code natif  ::ccool::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*L'interface de Windows 8 se prnommerait Mosh, et un Windows App Store tournant autour de Jupiter serait en chantier*
*Mise  jour du 11.01.2011 par Katleen*

Beaucoup de personnes ont t dues de ne pas voir la dmonstration tant attendue de Windows 8 lors du CES de Las Vegas. Du coup, les rumeurs reprennent de plus belle !

Ainsi, le blogger Paul Thurrott se fait l'cho d'une information qui n'a toutefois pas t confirme officiellement : apparemment, l'interface du futur OS s'applera Mosh. Elle ne sera pas grand public, mais spcifique aux appareils mobiles comme les tablettes et ceux fonctionnant avec un systme Windows embarqu.

De plus, il semblerait qu'un Windows App Store voie le jour, et il serait accompagn d'un nouveau type d'applications dont le nom de code serait Jupiter. Ces dernires seraient bases sur Silverlight et dlivres par des packs .appx.

C'est tout pour le moment. La suite srement trs bientt.

Source : Le blog de Paul Thurrott

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces deux informations se vrifieront ? Attendez-vous de tels produits ?

----------


## FailMan

> apparemment, l'interface du futur OS s'applera Mosh.


Faudrait pas s'arrter au nom.  ::aie::

----------


## Neko

Ils donnent du grain  moudre aux trolls. A croire qu'ils le font exprs.

----------


## kouga

On parie que le nouveau Windows 8 va tre encore un m... comme pour vista. Et qu'il faudra attendre le windows 9 pour que a s'amliore ?
Par contre, on dirait que la bande a billi a compris que faire un os payant ne sert  rien, il y a toujours des petits malins pour trouver un truc : la preuve seven.
Par contre, comment bili va-t-il se rattraper financirement ? Ca c'est la question  1000 points.

----------


## Traroth2

Faut esprer que la nouvelle interface ne soit pas trop mosh...  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Neko

> on parie que le nouveau Windows 8 va tre encore un m... comme pour vista.et faudra attendre le windows 9 pour que ca s amliore.
> par contre on dirais que la *bande a billi* a comprit que faire un os payant sert a rien, a toujours des petit malin pour trouvez un truc,la preuve seven.
> par contre comment *bili* va t il ce rattrap financirement? ca ses la question a 1000 point.


Faudra remettre tes trolls au gout du jour. a fait tout de mme plus de deux ans que c'est plus la "bande  billi".

----------


## seblutfr

Effectivement, en franais a le fait pas trop  ::mrgreen:: 
A priori, a vient tout simplement de Modern Shell

----------


## alex61

c mosh tout ca  ::oops::

----------


## ygrekem

"Cette annonce marque la premire infidlit de Microsoft en 32 ans aux architectures de Intel. "

Pour mmoire... Windows NT a tourn sur les puces Alpha (64bits risc) de feu Digital Equipment jusqu' la version 4...  :;):

----------


## ILP

J'espre pour *Microsoft* que les applications Win32 continueront de tourner sur Windows 8, ne serait-ce via un environnement virtuel. Sinon a serait se tirer une balle dans le pied.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Windows 8 : Microsoft dpose un nouveau brevet, qui rends encore plus plausible l'existence d'un mode "Direct Experience"
Mise  jour du 06.02.2011 par Katleen*

En aot 2010, nous vous parlions de l'hypothtique mode "Direct Experience", qui pourrait tre disponible dans la prochaine version de Windows (voir news prcdentes) et dont la but serait d'acclrer l'excution de contenus multimdias.

En gros, il permettrait  l'OS de dmarrer sous diffrents modes suivant les besoins spcifiques dtects (par exemple, si un DVD est insr dans la machine avant sa mise en marche, le systme d'exploitation ne serait pas lanc pour ensuite ouvrir un lecteur mdia, mais un lecteur de contenus vidos serait directement lanc).

Un brevet avait mme t dpos.

Microsoft vient de faire un nouveau pas dans ce sens, en dposant le mois dernier un nouveau brevet, intitul : " FAST BOOTING A COMPUTING DEVICE TO A SPECIALIZED EXPERIENCE ".

Il y est fait mention d'un certain processus de dmarrage, qui appel un gestionnaire de machine virtuelle, lequel dcide quel module (gnral - OS global- ou spcifique -TV, musique, DVD, etc.- ) va tre lanc.

Cela ne vous rappelle rien ?

Les modules seront des partitions du systme, d'aprs le processus dcrit. De plus, l'un peut tre charg tandis qu'un autre est en cours d'utilisation, suite  quoi il est possible de passer de l'un  l'autre une fois qu'ils sont tous deux totalement chargs.

Source : Le brevet dpos par Microsoft le 13 janvier 2011

----------


## notia

Le DVD pourra t il tre un jeux video ?
Si oui, la news prcdente disant que "Windows 8 sera trs orient jeux" prend tout son sens. Cette technologie laisse croire que windows 8 pourrait intgrer un mode console de jeux vido.
Du coup o se situe la xbox (760?) dans cette stratgie.

N'empche ca fait beaucoup de nouvelle techno pour un seul os entre :
- le bureau 3D
- l'orientation cloud
- "direct exprience" que je traduis par transformer votre PC en console de jeux video
- les promesses d'une plus grande rapidit que seven
- intgration kinect
- etc...

Ils ont vraiment t ambitieux, vont-ils y arriver ?

----------


## gwinyam

Je vois plutt a comme le PC qui devient une vritable station multimdia. T'as mis un film en DVD, pof, a devient un lecteur de salon le temps du film. Ah non, c'est un jeu de XboX, pouf, console de jeux. Tiens, t'as rien mis, c'est un PC classique.
Hop, tu le mets sur une scne pour une confrence et tu transformes la salle en un lieu de prire qui espre voir l'effet dmo et le BSOD apparatre  :;):

----------


## FaridM

Ca  l'air sympa ce procd. 




> En gros, il permettrait  l'OS de dmarrer sous diffrents modes suivant les besoins spcifiques dtects (par exemple, si un DVD est insr dans la machine avant sa mise en marche, le systme d'exploitation ne serait pas lanc pour ensuite ouvrir un lecteur mdia, mais un lecteur de contenus vidos serait directement lanc).


Je pense qu'il serait interrssant d'avoir en plus un menu au dmarrage qui permet ce choix pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas mettre un DVD avant d'allumer leur machine (d'ailleurs j'ai jamais vu de PC qui puisse faire a), comme soit on choisie mode DVD, mode Jeux... et ensuite on insre le support.

En tout cas a va permettre d'amliorer l'autonomie et les performances des PC portables.

----------


## Jbx 2.0b

Par contre, a risque d'augmenter considrablement le nombre de reboot du pc, et je ne sais pas si c'est toujours un trs bonne ide, en terme de dure de vie de la machine principalement.

a me rappelle qu'il y a dj un petit moment, on pouvait lancer une version d'Unreal Tournament 2003 comprenant un linux embarqu : on bootait directement sur le CD, le linux se configurait comme un live classique et lanait le jeu (par contre fallait tre patient, parce que les lives CD...).

----------


## exodev

Et s'il dtecte un liveCD Linux il t'envoie chier  ::aie:: 

blague  part, le concept semble intressant par contre a ncessiterait le redmarrage pour passer d'une "exprience"  une autre? 

sinon toujours cette manie du brevet logiciel...

----------


## timiteh

> Et s'il dtecte un liveCD Linux il t'envoie chier 
> 
> blague  part, le concept semble intressant par contre a ncessiterait le redmarrage pour passer d'une "exprience"  une autre? 
> 
> sinon toujours cette manie du brevet logiciel...


Non, passer d'une exprience  l'autre ne ncessite pas un reboot puisque le but justement c'est que toute les expriences soient disponibles simultanment.
Je suppose que la machine va dmarrer trs vite et offrir une interface permettant de choisir une exprience parmi celles immdiatement disponibles(DVD,Jeu,Lecteur Multimedia, par exemple), en attendant que les autres "expriences" se chargent.
Lorsque toutes les expriences sont charges, l'utilisateur pourra ensuite passer d'une exprience  l'autre sans redemarrer la machine.
Je pense que ce systme permettra galement de mettre  jour des expriences sans redemarrer la machine.
Pour bien fonctionner le systme de base devra:
Efficacement grer le multicoeur de la machineGrer efficacement les changements de contexteDisposer d'assez de RAM
Je crois que si Microsoft gre correctement ce systme, il pourrait disposer d'un systme multiplateforme fonctionnant aussi bien sur ARM que sur X86 et utilisable sur une vaste panoplie d'outils allant du Smartphone au Serveur en passant par les tablettes et les PC.
Car finalement ce qui fera la diffrence sera les "expriences" disponibles pour une plateforme matrielle bien prcise.
Par exemple un Smartphone aura comme exprience par dfaut:
TlphoneMultimediaJeux
Une tablette pourrait avoir comme expriences par dfaut:
TabletteMultimediaJeux

Quand  la manie du brevet logiciel c'est surtout un problme amricain et il faudrait srieusement que les deux obsds de ce concept( savoir Apple et Microsoft) arrtent leurs btises car a commence vraiment  devenir solant !

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Le build Milestone 2 de Windows 8 sur le point d'tre achev, une version bta de l'OS cet t ?
Mise  jour du 21.02.2011 par Katleen*

La dveloppement de Windows 8, ou Windows Next, suit son chemin. D'aprs plusieurs rumeurs qui voquent des sources internes anonymes ayant confirm l'information, Microsoft aurait termin le deuxime build Milestone. 

En effet, aprs plusieurs versions compiles, dont 6.2.7928.0.winmain_win8m2.110214-1825, 6.2.7929.0.winmain_win8m2.110215-1802 et 6.2.7930.0.winmain_win8m2.110217-1825 ; vendredi dernier  vu poindre la mouture 6.2.7947.0.winmain_win8m2_escrow.110218-1608″.

Avec tous ces builds Milestone 2 compils, le build M2 final est tout proche (il sera distribu au partenaires les plus proches de la firme, de quoi avoir potentiellement quelques fuites d'informations supplmentaires).

Le M2 (qui avait dbut en dcembre 2010) devrait donc tre finalis dans quelques semaines, avant de laisser la place  l'tape M3. 

D'autres bruits de couloir voquent de possibles build du futur OS de la firme, bases sur les puces ARM, afin de rattraper un peu le retard pris sur le march des tablettes.

 ::fleche::  A ce rythme, pensez-vous qu'une version bta de Windows 8 sera disponible cet t ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'une version ddie aux tablettes de Windows 8 verra le jour avant la mouture desktop ?

----------


## alex61

> 6.2.7947.0.winmain_win8m2_escrow.110218-1608


y'a escrow dedans  ::lol:: 



il serait temps que Windows s'attaque au march des tablettes il vont perdre beaucoup de part de march une fois que les utilisateur se seront adapt a androde

----------


## wokerm

on parle d'une technologie qui n'est mme pas sortie

----------


## Heydrickx

> L'interface de Windows 8 se prnommerait Mosh, et un Windows App Store tournant autour de Jupiter serait en chantier


On sait donc dj que l'interface sera mosh... Super  ::?:

----------


## ijk-ref

Bonsoir,

Donc si je comprends bien Windows 8 sera encore une sous version de Vista (Vista 1.2)  !.

Et n'a donc rien  voir avec la prtendue refonte complte du noyau de Windows en micros-noyaux indpendants les uns des autres.

Ca ne sera en rien une rvolution.

----------


## exodev

> Ca ne sera en rien une rvolution.


C'est une question de rfrentiel, cf les "rvolutions" d'Apple  ::mouarf::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Le dveloppement de Windows 8 en serait au Milestone 3, si on en croit le nom de la dernire build compile
Mise  jour du 03.03.2011 par Katleen*

Des informations ont fuit, elles proviennent de l'utilisateur Zukona, qui a dj publi plusieurs informations fiables sur les build de Windows 8.

Il a annonc que Microsoft en tait  la build 6.2.7956.0.winmain_win8m3.110228-1701. Or, cette dernire indiquerait un passage  l'tape du Milestone 3 (via les lettres win8m3). Et sa dnomination indique galement qu'elle a t compile rcemment, le 28 fvrier 2011.

Si cette information se rvle tre vraie, alors la bta du prochain OS de la firme serait toute proche. En effet, dans le cadre du dveloppement de Windows 7, le Milestone 3 a t la dernire tape prcdent les builds bta. Et il est apparu treize mois avant la version finale du produit, et trois mois avant sa bta.

Les rumeurs s'affolent et on voit dj apparatre sur le Net des roadmaps imaginaires, mais toutefois plausibles, concernant Windows 8 :




> March 2011: Windows 8 Milestone 3
> June / July 2011: Windows 8 Beta
> September / October 2011: Windows 8 Release Candidate
> Early 2012: Windows 8 final


 ::fleche::  Microsoft va-t-il suivre le mme processus de developpement que pour Windows 7 ? Dans ce cas la  premire bta pour arriver au dbut de l't 2011...

----------


## edenprog

> Mais bon quand on voit vista face  leopard, ils ont du boulot.





> a c'est bien vrai, mais je ne sais pas s'ils vont un jour y arriver.



Pourquoi remettre vista sur le tapis,vu que seven est sortie depuis quelques temps?


Il  y a pas mal de gens qui disent  que snow lopard est plus performant que windows seven.


Etant possesseur des deux machines,il est vrai que snow leopard reprsente certains avantages et inconvnients.


Performant,rapide dans l'excutions de certaines tches,et qui ne plante pas(ou presque)toujours.

Je pense pareil aussi sous seven,il est rare d'avoir des plantages chez moi.
Les rares bugs que je peux avoir,c'est lors des alt+tab sur certains jeux ou applis.

Mais ce n'est qu'une question d'optimisation de code selon moi.


Bref,j'en attend grandement de ce windows 8,qui je le pense sera une meilleur cuve que windows 7.


Reste a voir aussi ce fameux "lion" de chez apple,pour voir une nouvelle "rvolution".

----------


## timiteh

> y'a escrow dedans 
> 
> 
> 
> il serait temps que Windows s'attaque au march des tablettes il vont perdre beaucoup de part de march une fois que les utilisateur se seront adapt a androde


J'aimerais bien qu'ils perdent suffisamment de part de march pour tre mis dans une position o ils soient forcs de fabriquer eux-mme leur tablette en partenariat avec un ou deux partenaires max. Parce que l'ide soit disant gniale de compter sur des partenaires, dont bon nombre sont des fouteurs de merde professionnels et de plus ils ne peuvent dja plus compter sur HP, ne les aide pas tellement dans le march des smartphones et risque de ne pas les aider sur le march des tablettes.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Windows 8 serait directement reli  un appstore et s'installerait en huit minutes, et serait troitement li aux comptes Windows Live
Mise  jour du 04.03.2011 par Katleen*

Trois captures d'cran trs intressantes de Windows 8 viennent de faire leur apparition sur le Net. La bonne nouvelle est en effet qu'elles rvlent des informations indites  propos des futures fonctionnalits du systme d'exploitation. 

La premire montre la barre des tches de Windows o on remarque, en bas  droite prs de l'horloge, une nouvelle icne : l'image de profil de l'utilisateur (correspondant  une session ouverte sur la machine ou bien  un compte Windows Live ID). Cela signifiera alors, si l'on en croit les informations fournies par le site qui rvle ces "fuites", qu'il sera possible de se connecter sous Windows via ses identifiants Windows Live. Ce qui ouvrirait la porte  de nombreuses nouvelles possibilits (comme par exemple faire du stockage ou de la sauvegarde dans le cloud via cette identification).



La seconde, une image vole du panneau de contrle de l'utilisateur, montre qu'il lui sera possible d'utiliser une vido comme avatar pour son profil.



Enfin, la dernire se concentre sur la partie gauche de la barre des tches, prs du bouton "dmarrer", pour montrer que Windows 8 y affichera la progression des installations de drivers. 



D'autres informations accompagnent ces captures et voquent une option de remise  zero du systme rapide, en deux minutes, pour lui faire retrouver ses paramtres de sortie d'usine.

En outre, le temps d'installation de l'OS serait rduit  8 minutes (contre 25 actuellement).

Cerise sur la gteau, un app store est annonc comme accessible directement depuis le systme.

On espre plus d'indiscrtion bientt...

Source : Le site chinois Win7China

 ::fleche::  Laquelle de ces nouveauts vous sduit le plus ?

----------


## ProgVal

Et sinon,  part l'App Store, il y a quoi comme nouveaut majeure ?

DIT :  propos d'App Store, justement : est-ce que ce sera une vulgaire liste d'application (du style des App Stores pour smartphone), ou un vrai outil (avec gestion de dpendances) ?

----------


## FloMo

Il nous sorte un Windows 8 un an aprs le Mac OS X Lion et la seule chose qu'ils aient russi  copier est l'App Store.

Le reste est franchement futile : une vido pour l'utilisateur, c'est gadget. Et une installation en 8 minutes, c'est bien pour celui qui doit installer son OS tous les 2 mois. Tous les UNIX actuels, Linux, BSD et OS X, sont capables de rinstaller (pas dupliquer une image de disque) une configuration prdfinie en quelques minutes.

Il serait peut-tre temps de se remettre dans la course, car d'ici l le successeur de Lion sera sorti !  ::lol::

----------


## FloMo

> Et sinon,  part l'App Store, il y a quoi comme nouveaut majeure ?
> 
> DIT :  propos d'App Store, justement : est-ce que ce sera une vulgaire liste d'application (du style des App Stores pour smartphone), ou un vrai outil (avec gestion de dpendances) ?


Si c'est comme sur le Mac, c'est relativement bien intgr. Par exemple, si tu cherches  ouvrir un fichier mais que tu ne possdes pas l'outil pour l'ouvrir, il va te proposer de faire une recherche automatique sur l'App Store.
D'ailleurs, tu peux mme mettre  jour ton OS complet depuis l'App Store.

----------


## ProgVal

FloMo: c'est pas a que j'appelle des dpendances  :;):

----------


## Flaburgan

Ouais enfin l'appstore, excusez moi les pro mac au dessus genre "il copie un truc qu'on a dj sortie ya un an", mais c'est quoi en fait la diffrence avec la logithque ubuntu qui existe depuis... toujours ?

(cela dit, c'est le premier troll que je lance depuis que je suis sur ce forum, mais bon sur un sujet Os, c'tait oblig aussi..)

----------


## ProgVal

Et encore, la logiteque Ubuntu est relativement rcente, face  APT qui existait dj avec Debian 3.1.

----------


## wokerm

avec a windows 8 deviendra le meilleur os de la galaxie  ::ccool::

----------


## wokerm

> J'aimerais bien qu'ils perdent suffisamment de part de march pour tre mis dans une position o ils soient forcs de fabriquer eux-mme leur tablette en partenariat avec un ou deux partenaires max. Parce que l'ide soit disant gniale de compter sur des partenaires, dont bon nombre sont des fouteurs de merde professionnels et de plus ils ne peuvent dja plus compter sur HP, ne les aide pas tellement dans le march des smartphones et risque de ne pas les aider sur le march des tablettes.


de plus microsoft a montrer de quoi , elle est capable notament avec xbox kinect et hd zune , il peuvent faire du hard mieux que les plus grand fabricant electronique , ce n'est pas donner a tout le monde d'entrer dans un secteur inconnu tel que les jeux et de detroner la ps 3 de sony 
les clavier et les souris de redmond sont tres bon  ::ccool:: 
alors ce serait une bonne ide si il fabrique leur propre smartphone et tablette apres tout ce sont eux qui ont l'ide des tablettes

----------


## morse2015

> Ils ont dit que Leopard tait mieux que Vista, enfin c'est comme a que je l'ai compris. Si je dis que je prfre Gimp  Photoshop, on va pas me traiter de trolleur. Mais au final, ce n'est qu'une question de got, d'utilit et aussi de prix.
> 
> Personnelement, je ne pourrais acheter un logiciel, un systme d'exploitation ou mme un ordinateur sans faire de comparaison avec d'autres modles.
> 
> Comme tu le dis, on ne peut rien comparer pour le moment, donc  part exprimer ses attentes, faire ses petits pronostics et critiquer la politique de release de Microsoft, on ne peut pas faire grand chose.
> 
> Sans aller aussi loin que les 2 Macfanas, j'espre que Microsoft ne rptera pas ces erreurs.
> 
> Si Microsoft nous pond un truc bien (et je l'espre), ben a sera tant mieux 
> ...


Messieurs,
Calmez vous. Il ne faut pas oublier que:
 1) 20 % de Apple appartient  MS;
 2) les produits MS sont tests sur Apple et sur dif. noyeux Linux (sous forme des diffrents paquets) avec d'tre lancer;
 3) la majorit des licences opensource aujourd'hui sont proprietaires et appartiennent  MS (surtout aprs l'achat de SUSE). 

Alors, arretez de vous chamailler. Chaque systeme pour une utilisation prcise: MAc - dessins, MS - chiffre et compta, Linux - serveurs et chez soi (on se sent puissant quand les commandes saisies en Shell marchent enfin!!)

----------


## ProgVal

@morse2015: au cas o tu n'aurais pas lu les rponses au message que tu cites, ni la source cite dans ce message, je te signale qu'il s'agit d'un poisson d'avril.




> 2) les produits MS sont tests sur Apple et sur dif. noyeux Linux (sous forme des diffrents paquets) avec d'tre lancer;


Depuis quand il y a diffrents noyaux Linux ? (hormis les diffrentes versions)



> 3) la majorit des licences opensource aujourd'hui sont proprietaires et appartiennent  MS (surtout aprs l'achat de SUSE).


Linux appartient  MS ? GNU appartient  MS ? Les BSD appartiennent  MS ? Android appartient  MS ? Gnome appartient  MS ? KDE appartient  MS ? Xfce appartient  MS? Lxde appartient  MS ? Chromium appartient  MS ? VirtualBox appartient  MS ? Python appartient  MS ? Django appartient  MS ? Zope/Plone appartient  MS ? Diaspora appartient  MS ? MySQL appartient  MS ? SQLite appartient  MS ? PostgreSQL appartient  MS ? (j'ai choisi les figures les plus emblmatiques du libre)

EDIT : en plus, d'un point de vue strictement terminologique, la quasi totalit des licences, libres ou non, sont propritaires, dans le sens o elles ont un propritaire (cf les diffrentes confrences de R.M. Stallman),  part pour les logiciels dans le domaine public, tels que SQLite.

----------


## aleios

"Windows 8 [...] s'installerait en huit minutes"
C'est a, et il paratrait mme que Microsoft fournirait 100 balles et un mars pour toute installation de Windows 8.
J'adore ce genre de rumeurs relayes par tous les sites alors que le systme est loin d'tre termin. Un peu de serieux!

----------


## ProgVal

Mais si, il s'installe en 8 minutes... sur un hexa-core avec 16GO de RAM DDR20 et un disque dur 100000Tr/min !

(ceci est bien videmment une exagration destine  montrer l'inutilit et la futilit d'un tel chiffre)

----------


## hoshantm

Installation en 8 minutes, mais voila, le test a ete effectue sur une machine a 8 coeurs et 24 GB de memoire. cela frole la publicite mensongere.

----------


## kedare

> Alors, arretez de vous chamailler. Chaque systeme pour une utilisation prcise: MAc - dessins, MS - chiffre et compta, Linux - serveurs et chez soi (on se sent puissant quand les commandes saisies en Shell marchent enfin!!)


Merci, ca fait du bien de rire un peu le matin  ::mouarf::

----------


## linuski

En fait,  part l'installation plus rapide le reste n'est pas trs intressant.
Pire mme, avec une connexion permanente ou presque on pourra tre fliqu en permanence par M$oft et consor.
D'autre part, le cloud c'est bien joli mais tant que l'on n'aura pas un dbit minimum garanti et une qualit de service moyenne acceptable sur le net on ne pourra pas gnraliser cette pratique. En plus, je n'ai pas vraiment envie que mes donnes personnelles appartiennent  une entreprise tierce qui se donnera le droit d'en faire ce qu'elle veut.
Bref, je pense que je vais garder mon W7 longtemps ...

----------


## Teto45

> En fait,  part l'installation plus rapide le reste n'est pas trs intressant.
> Pire mme, avec une connexion permanente ou presque on pourra tre fliqu en permanence par M$oft et consor.
> D'autre part, le cloud c'est bien joli mais tant que l'on n'aura pas un dbit minimum garanti et une qualit de service moyenne acceptable sur le net on ne pourra pas gnraliser cette pratique. En plus, je n'ai pas vraiment envie que mes donnes personnelles appartiennent  une entreprise tierce qui se donnera le droit d'en faire ce qu'elle veut.
> Bref, je pense que je vais garder mon W7 longtemps ...


J'allais l'crire. Ce que je vois de W8 ne me plat pas du tout, mais vraiment pas. On sent qu'ils veulent que notre machine ne soit plus qu'un terminal anonyme avec toutes nos donnes ailleurs mais pas chez soi.
Et puis je trouve qu'on est trop "connect" avec les magasins en ligne, les appstore et autres. Je n'aime vraiment pas a.

Je n'achterai pas.

----------


## FaridM

On en revient au Minitel quoi... vive l'avanc technologique.  ::king:: 

_Ca me rappel une vido de Benjamin Bayard qui disait que..._  ::koi::

----------


## Hinault Romaric

* Windows 8 intgrera le ruban doffice*
* Son cran de connexion est trs similaire  celui de Windows phone 7* 

*Mise  jour du 4/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Les rumeurs  sur le futur systme dexploitation de Microsoft, successeur de Windows 7 continuent  senchainer sur le net.

Le systme dexploitation qui est dj au stade de Milestone 3, toujours selon des rumeurs (lire-ci avant) pourra intgrer le ruban Microsoft Office en lieu et place de la barre de menus et doutils, ainsi quun cran de connexion trs proche de celui de Windows Phone 7.

Le ruban qui a fait son apparition dans Microsoft Office 2007 en remplacement de la barre de menus et la barre doutils, dont lutilit et le succs avait entrain son intgration dans dautres produits par Microsoft comme Windows Live Essentials ou encore WordPad, devrait galement tre disponible dans Windows 8.

Lintgration du ruban dans lexplorateur Windows permettra une organisation en onglets des fonctionnalits qui seront plus visibles. Il sera galement possible de cacher le ruban pour avoir plus despace. 



Les fuites montrent galement un cran de connexion de Windows 8, avec un look compltement diffrent, assez similaire  celui de Windows Phone 7, prsentant la date, le jour de la semaine, lheure sur une image de fond configurable. Une icne pour la gestion de lalimentation et des accs (Arrter, veille) est aussi prsente.



Windows 8 pourrait tre disponible officieusement en version bta dici lautomne 2011 et distribu auprs des OEM en fin 2012. La disponibilit gnrale selon les fuites est prvue pour janvier 2013.

----------


## manudwarf

J'espre sincrement que c'est un fake, la seule chose que j'apprcie avec l'explorateur Windows (qui malheureusement est bien en retard sur ce qui se fait ailleurs) est son interface minimaliste qui permet d'avoir plein de fentres ouvertes simultanment sans bouffer tout l'cran avec des menus. ::cry::

----------


## ner0lph

> J'espre sincrement que c'est un fake, la seule chose que j'apprcie avec l'explorateur Windows (qui malheureusement est bien en retard sur ce qui se fait ailleurs) est son interface minimaliste qui permet d'avoir plein de fentres ouvertes simultanment sans bouffer tout l'cran avec des menus.


Tu n'as pas bien lu :



> Il sera galement possible de cacher le ruban pour avoir plus despace.


 :;):

----------


## manudwarf

> Tu n'as pas bien lu :


Je comprends : comme sur Office, donc devoir passer du temps  reparamtrer la toolbar pour avoir un fonctionnement dgrad par rapport  l'ancienne version.

Autant les rubans sur Office j'apprcie, autant faudrait pas les coller n'importe o  ::?:

----------


## Kiiwi

(Je sais pas o, mais j'avais lu en rumeur que IE9 serait quip du fameux ruban ... a ne l'a pas t.)

Je reste, pour l'instant, assez dubitatif sur l'intrt du ruban dans l'ensemble de windows (trs utile sur office ... je l'aurai pas contre trouv royalement inutile sur IE)

----------


## Flaburgan

Sur des logiciels o trs peu d'actions diffrentes sont effectues par l'utilisateur, il est en effet inutile... Donc dans l'explorateur (de fichiers et de l'Internet), il ne servirait  rien..

----------


## air-dex

> Le ruban qui a fait son apparition dans Microsoft Office 2007 en remplacement de la barre de menus et la barre doutils, dont lutilit et le succs avait entrain son intgration dans dautres produits par Microsoft comme Windows Live Essentials ou encore WordPad, devrait galement tre disponible dans Windows 8.
> 
> Lintgration du ruban dans lexplorateur Windows permettra une organisation en onglets des fonctionnalits qui seront plus visibles. Il sera galement possible de cacher le ruban pour avoir plus despace.


C'est dans l'air du temps. Il fallait s'y attendre avec son apparition dans Paint et WordPad. Ceci dit, ce sera toujours mieux que le masquage bte et mchant de la barre de menus que l'on a eu jusqu'ici.




> Les fuites montrent galement un cran de connexion de Windows 8, avec un look compltement diffrent, assez similaire  celui de Windows Phone 7, prsentant la date, le jour de la semaine, lheure sur une image de fond configurable. Une icne pour la gestion de lalimentation et des accs (Arrter, veille) est aussi prsente.


 ::no::  Piti ! Que l'on nous pargne a ! L'interface de WP7 est beaucoup trop moche pour tre supporte quotidiennement sur un Windows normal.




> Windows 8 pourrait tre disponible officieusement en version bta dici lautomne 2011 et distribu auprs des OEM en fin 2012. La disponibilit gnrale selon les fuites est prvue pour janvier 2013.


N'en dplaise aux impatients, le cycle d'apparitions des nouveaux Windows est de 3 ans.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Windows 8 intgrera un SmartScreen Filter, comme le font dj Live Messenger et Internet Explorer
Mise  jour du 08.04.2011 par Katleen*

Une nouvelle fonctionnalit de Windows 8 vient d'tre rvle, par un dveloppeur chinois.

Elle concerne la scurit de l'OS, qui sera renforce par le SmartScreen Filter. Cet outil, que l'on connat dj par sa prsence dans Internet Explorer et dans Windows Live Messenger, o il bloque les sites malicieux (tentatives de phishing, tlchargements forcs, etc.) sera intgr au prochain systme d'exploitation de la firme. 

De quoi renforcer la protection des utilisateurs, qui n'utilisent en effet pas tous les autres produits de Microsoft en sus de son OS.

On ne sait pas encore si SmartScreen sera en fonction par dfaut. On sait en revanche qu'il s'activera via les options des dossiers de Windows 8, comme le montre la capture d'cran suivante :



Source : Le blog de Long Zheng

----------


## robin850

@Skyounet : tous les 2 ans, rapide ? Ne va pas sous Ubuntu ou Fedora, une nouvelle version sort environ tous les 6 mois  ::D:

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Windows 8 aura une nouvelle interface utilisateur adapte aux tablettes*
*Et intgrera un lecteur PDF en natif et une version d'IE 9*

*Mise  jour du 11/04/11 , par Hinault Romaric*

De nouvelles fuites sur Windows 8 viennent une fois de plus de rvler les nouvelles fonctionnalits du systme d'exploitation.

Selon les captures d'cran de l'OS publis par les blogueurs Paul Thurrott et Rafael Rivera, le systme d'exploitation devrait intgrer en natif un lecteur PDF, une nouvelle interface utilisateur et une nouvelle version d'Internet Explorer 9.

L'OS successeur de Windows 7 devrait donc intgrer une nouvelle interface utilisateur baptise  Immersive  en plus de l'interface utilisateur par dfaut Aero de Windows 7 et Vista. Cette interface serait similaire  l'interface utilisateur Metro de Windows Phone 7 et serait plus adapte aux tablettes.



Immersive contiendrait une nouvelle version du navigateur Internet Explorer 9 fonctionnant comme celui port sur Windows Phone 7,  la seule diffrence qu'il utilise le rendu de bureau d'IE 9.

L'OS permettra une meilleure personnalisation du poste de travail par les utilisateurs qui pourront par exemple configurer automatiquement la couleur des lments de l'interface Aero comme le menu dmarrer et la barre des tches.



Autre nouvelle fonctionnalit, Modern Reader sera une application de base permettant la lecture des fichiers au format PDF, ainsi que les zooms et la navigation entre les diffrentes pages.


*Source* : Article Paul Thurrott et Rafael Rivera  


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles fonctionnalits de Windows 8 ?

----------


## FailMan

Bon, je vais finir par me mettre  Photoshop pour moi aussi publier ma capture d'cran de Windows 8  ::aie::

----------


## Flaburgan

J'ai peur que Microsoft s'loigne trop de ce  quoi les utilisateurs sont habitus pour cette version. Beaucoup de personnes ne sont pas prs  faire le pas, en entreprise notamment. Si 8 est rellement cloud, on risque de voir des seven traner pendant des annes...

----------


## air-dex

> Bon, je vais finir par me mettre  Photoshop pour moi aussi publier ma capture d'cran de Windows 8


D'autant plus que celui-ci ne s'est vraiment pas foul.  ::aie::  L, c'est quand mme l'UI traditionnelle de Windows, pas Metro. Esprons qu'elle reste comme a.




> J'ai peur que Microsoft s'loigne trop de ce  quoi les utilisateurs sont habitus pour cette version. Beaucoup de personnes ne sont pas prs  faire le pas, en entreprise notamment. Si 8 est rellement cloud, on risque de voir des seven traner pendant des annes...


C'est ma principale crainte pour Windows 8 : tre un Vista n2. Et ceci ne se limite pas au cloud. Je pense que l'on aura le droit  une nouvelle version majeure du noyau NT, ce qui devrait correspondre comme pour Vista  une grosse incompatibilit des drivers existants pour Windows 8.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Bientt un Windows App Store ?*
*Les premires images d'une galerie dapplications pour Windows 8 ont t divulgues*

*Mise  jour du 12/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Le futur systme dexploitation de Microsoft Windows 8 fait de plus en plus parler de lui. Hier, nous prsentions ses nouvelles fonctionnalits supposes et dj de nouvelles rumeurs se rpandent sur le NET.

Windows, qui semble trs orient tablettes avec sa nouvelle interface utilisateur  Immersive  inspire de Windows Phone 7, pourrait galement tre dot dune galerie dapplications.

Les captures dcran publies par le site chinois CNBeta montrent linterface de ce store en pleine excution sur Windows 7. Ce qui laisse supposer que le magasin dapplications de Windows pourrait tre aussi accessible depuis la version actuelle de lOS.



La capture dcran prsente un  App Store  un peu similaire  celui-ci de Mac App Store et de lUbuntu Download Center. Il regroupe un certain nombre dapplications Microsoft, et des logiciels tiers comme les navigateurs Opera ou Firefox.



Selon les rumeurs, la galerie pourrait avoir pour nom  Windows App Store , information qui pourrait savrer juste si on s'en tient  la rcente plainte de Microsoft contre Apple pour lutilisation de la marque  App Store  qui, pour Microsoft, est un terme gnrique . 

*Source*

----------


## Flaburgan

Ce qui faciliterait l'installation de logiciels sous windows, ce qui n'est pas  dnigrer... Fini la recherche sans fin d'un exe mystre puis une installation complique..

----------


## Se7h22

Se qui est drle c'est qu'au final tout le monde va adopter la solution de centralisation des applications comme sous GNU/Linux, mais tout le monde va encore dire que c'est Apple qui a cr ce systme avec l'App Store...
Mais bon ce n'est pas encore au point des dpts GNU/Linux, car il me semble que c'est une simple galerie d'application sans prise en charge des dpendances, ni mme des diffrentes librairies d'ailleurs...

Mais a a le mrite de simplifier la vie des utilisateurs tout de mme, donc c'est une avanc plutt apprciable  ::):

----------


## air-dex

Si ces captures d'cran sont vraies, alors il faut s'attendre  un Angry Birds sur Windows.  ::salive::

----------


## Se7h22

> Si ces captures d'cran sont vraies, alors il faut s'attendre  un Angry Birds sur Windows.


Il est dj disponible depuis un moment, et il est compatible Windows XP, vista, 7, ainsi que sur GNU/Linux via Wine  :;):

----------


## Katleen Erna

*La premire bta de Windows 8 pourrait arriver en septembre  la PDC, et la version dfinitive au printemps 2012
Mise  jour du 13.04.2011 par Katleen*

Une nouvelle rumeur, de plus en plus persistante, veut que Microsoft dvoile la version bta de Windows 8 lors de la PDC de septembre,  Anaheim en Californie.

Le timing est plausible, d'autant que la firme a dj commenc a fournir l'OS (builds de test) aux constructeurs, d'o la rcente recrudescence de fuites de captures d'cran du produit.

Et puis rappelons que la premire bta publique de Windows 7 avait t lance lors de la PDC d'octobre 2008. La version finale de l'OS avait t rendue disponible un an plus tard. Ce qui laisse  penser que Windows 8 pourrait arriver au printemps 2012.

A suivre.

----------


## Flaburgan

> Ce qui laisse  penser que Windows 8 pourrait arriver au printemps 2012.


Faut qu'il arrive avant la fin du monde !
Ou alors, si on prend en compte la petite dizaine de mois de retard habituels, on arrive ... Dcembre 2012 ! Windows8 dclenchera la fin du monde !

Bon, je sors.

----------


## air-dex

> Une nouvelle rumeur, de plus en plus persistante, veut que Microsoft dvoile la version bta de Windows 8 lors de la PDC de septembre,  Anaheim en Californie.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Et puis rappelons que la premire bta publique de Windows 7 avait t lance lors de la PDC d'octobre 2008. La version finale de l'OS avait t rendue disponible un an plus.


"Un an plus tard", je suppose ?  :;): 

Ce qui ferait 3 ans entre les 2 sorties, soit la dure que MS souhaite entre la sortie de chaque nouveau Windows. Il ne sortira donc pas ce printemps, n'en dplaise aux impatients.

----------


## ProgVal

Je continue  croire que c'est stupide de fixer le dveloppement sur une date de sortie, comme le font Canonical ou Microsoft. Certes, a fait bien d'annoncer une date, a fait vendre, a fait srieux.:. mais de toutes faons, c'est toujours en retard, voire pas fini.
"C'est prt quand c'est prt", comme ils disent chez Debian, qui avait d'ailleurs respect la date de sortie approximative de Squeeze qui courait sur le net.

----------


## shawn12

Le fait de donner une date permet aussi aux constructeurs qui veulent proposer Windows sur leur matriel de connaitre le moment o ils pourront commercialiser le nouveau systme d'exploitation. Cela leur permet ainsi sans doute de prparer leur propre campagne marketing en fonction.

----------


## ProgVal

shawn12: Oui, c'est ce que j'essayais de dire, mais je l'ai (trs) mal formul.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Premires vidos de Windows 8*
*Ces fuites semblent confirmer l'arrive du ruban et une nouvelle barre de tches*

*Mise  jour du 15/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

Il y a un un peu moins d'an apparaissaient les premires fuites sur Windows 8. Aujourd'hui, c'est une vido de dmonstration du futur systme d'exploitation qui vient d'tre poste officieusement sur le net.

La vido montre le build 7955 de Windows 8 (Milestone 3). Elle donne un lger aperu du systme d'exploitation et confirme quelques unes des fonctionnalits qui ont dj t dvoiles par les rumeurs.




Peu avant, une deuxime vido, du build 7850 celle-ci, tait apparue sur la toile:




A premire vue, l'OS est assez similaire  Windows 7, mais on peut dj remarquer la prsence de son nouvel cran de connexion assez similaire  l'interface Metro de Windows Phone 7, ainsi que l'intgration du ruban Microsoft Office.

La barre de tache de Windows 8 a t galement retravaille et permet dsormais de se connecter en quelques clics sous un nouveau compte d'utilisateur. Elle contient aussi une zone de notification comprenant des raccourcis vers la session en cours.

Le systme serait galement assez optimis pour tourner sur des tablettes. 

Il est bon de rappeler cependant que la troisime phase de dveloppement (Milestone 3) ne prsente qu'une bauche de l'OS et aucune fonctionnalit n'est confirme officiellement.

Windows 8 pourrait tre dvoil en version beta lors de la confrence annuelle des dveloppeurs PDC. L'OS pourrait tre disponible en version finale d'ici le printemps 2012.

----------


## air-dex

Je me pose des questions sur la seconde vido. J'ai du mal  croire que l'on a affaire  Windows 8 quand l'cran d'accueil affiche "Windows *7* Entreprise". Ca m'tonnerait que Microsoft s'amuse  faire un norme travail de rebranding quelques semaines ou mois avant la sortie de l'OS. Mme si l'OS venait  ne pas s'appeler Windows 8, je ne pense pas que MS s'amuse  l'appeler Windows 7 pendant son dveloppement.

Je dirai donc plutt qu'on aurait plutt affaire  un leak de Windows 7 SP2 sur la seconde vido. Une machine virtuelle, a se nomme comme on veut.

EDIT : sur la premire vido :
C'est dj plus crdible. Personnellement, j'accroche pas  Metro, trop laid. Pour le reste, a ressemblerait pas mal  ce qu'on a vu sur la vido prcdente (WP7 SP2 ?).

----------


## FailMan

Circulez, y'a rien  voir...  ::roll::

----------


## ulysse_31

Pour ma part il y a 99.99 % de chance pour que je n'installe pas Windows 7 8 9 10 11 et tous les autres ...

Alors un OS de plus sign Microsoft$$ - non merci ...

Et si par malheur mon prochain pc neuf se retrouve encore avec du windobe dans les artres, je fais sauter la garantie aussi sec et je le vire ...

Voila !!

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Windows 8 intgrera un outil de synchronisation avec le Cloud*
*Et l'espace de travail sera portable*

*Mise  jour du 20/04/11, par Hinault Romaric*

On en sait de plus en plus sur Windows 8.

De nouvelles images issues d'une analyse approfondie des builds 7850 (Milestone 1) et builds 7955 (Milestone 2) dont nous avons prsent les vidos (lire-ci avant), ont rvl d'autres fonctionnalits caches du systme d'exploitation.

Windows 8 contiendrait un outil de synchronisation avec le Cloud. Cet outil permettra aux utilisateurs de synchroniser des fichiers et des dossiers  partir de leur PC en local avec des services hberges. Une fonctionnalit qui confirme en quelque sorte l'intgration des comptes Windows Live dans Windows 8.

Le systme d'exploitation intgrera galement une option de dmarrage hybride. Cette fonction est conue pour rduire le temps de dmarrage du PC aprs l'avoir arrt, en le mettant dans une sorte d'hibernation. Il semblerait que Hybrid Boot  change d'ailleurs plutt le processus d'arrt de l'ordinateur plutt que le processus de dmarrage.



L'une des fonctionnalits dvoiles les plus intressantes de Windows 8 est la possibilit de  porter  le systme d'exploitation. La fonctionnalit Windows 8 Portable Workspace Creator, permettra ainsi aux utilisateurs de charger une image bootable de leur espace de travail sur un support USB d'au mois 16 Go.



Le gestionnaire des tches Windows, qui permet de grer les programmes et processus en cours d'excution, a galement fait l'objet d'un toilettage. L'outil fournit dsormais plus de dtails sur les processus en cours d'excution et les ressources systme. La fermeture des applications prsentant un dysfonctionnement en est simplifie.

On notera galement une mise  jour de l'outil de nettoyage disque (Windows Disk Cleanup Tool), qui fournit dsormais aux utilisateurs d'avantages d'options. Il montre galement comment l'espace disque est occup par les diffrents types de fichiers (vido, musique, etc.).

Et ces builds n'ont visiblement pas livr tous leurs secrets. A suivre donc.

Source

----------


## air-dex

> Windows 8 contiendrait un outil de synchronisation avec le Cloud. Cet outil permettra aux utilisateurs de synchroniser des fichiers et des dossiers  partir de leur PC en local avec des services hberges. Une fonctionnalit qui confirme en quelque sorte l'intgration des comptes Windows Live dans Windows 8.


Esprons qu'ils n'introduisent pas la stricte quivalence entre "compte utilisateur Windows" et "compte Windows Live" (ce que fait Google avec Chrome OS et Gmail). S'ils le font, alors adieu Windows !

----------


## ProgVal

> Esprons qu'ils n'introduisent pas la stricte quivalence entre "compte utilisateur Windows" et "compte Windows Live" (ce que fait Google avec Chrome OS et Gmail). S'ils le font, alors adieu Windows !


a me rappelle quelque chose, je crois que a a t un projet (ralis ou non), pour une dition de Windows 7.

----------


## yoyo88

> a me rappelle quelque chose, je crois que a a t un projet (ralis ou non), pour une dition de Windows 7.


Windows phone 7 pour la synchro avec skydrive.
Logiquement sa devrait etre le mme service pour windows 8.

sur WP7 il n'es pas obligatoire de s'inscrire. (mais sur un tlphone la synchro de doc c'est quand mme super important, donc c'est vivement conseiller)

on peut imaginer que sa serra dans le mme ordre d'ide. (je vois mal une entreprise s'amuser a crer des compte live pour install des nouveau PC)

----------


## air-dex

> je vois mal une entreprise s'amuser a crer des compte live pour install des nouveau PC


Avec un peu de marketing, a peut marcher. Imaginez M$ qui accompagne ses nouveaux PC sous Windows 8 pour entreprises avec un truc du genre "solution de messagerie instantane pour l'entreprise" qui ne seraient ni plus ni moins que des comptes Windows Live peut-tre amliors pour les entreprises. Tu crois avoir un super Lotus Notes et en fait t'as que des comptes MSN.  ::aie::

----------


## Michal

Pour les entreprises, s'il y a l'utilisation d'un compte externe, a sera sans doute pas windows live mais un compte hberg sur office 365, a rendra les choses plus pratiques qu'en ce moment  ::):

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Windows 8 : des dtails sur la galerie d'applications rvls*
* Windows Store  aurait un nouveau logo trs diffrent de celui de Windows*

*Mise  jour du 03/05/11, par Hinault Romaric*

De nouvelles fuites concernant la galerie d'applications du futur systme d'exploitation de Microsoft (Windows 8) viennent de surgir sur le Web.

Une analyse approfondie du builds Milestone 3 de Windows 8 par des amateurs russes confirmerait l'existence d'une galerie d'applications. Une galerie qui serait elle aussi encore dans sa premire phase de dveloppement.

Le nouveau magasin de Windows 8 pourrait tre baptis Windows Store , au lieu de  Windows App Store  comme l'avait rvl -  tort - les prcentes fuites (lire ci-avant).

 Windows Store  ne reprendrait pas le logo traditionnel de Windows, si l'on en croit celui dcouvert dans un dossier d'excution.


Le nouveau logo de Windows Store  ?

La galerie s'appuiera sur le standard HTML5 et fournira des applications directement sur le poste de travail depuis la plate-forme Cloud Windows Azure. Les applications seront synchronises sur n'importe quel PC utilisant Windows Live, ce qui permettra aux utilisateurs d'emporter (et d'importer) leurs applications et leurs informations sur n'importe quel ordinateur.

Reste, bien sr,  confirmer ces informations encore trs officieuses.

----------


## ProgVal

> Les applications seront synchronises sur n'importe quel PC utilisant Windows Live, ce qui permettra aux utilisateurs d'emporter (et d'importer) leurs applications et leurs informations sur n'importe quel ordinateur.


et   Microsoft de savoir quelles applications sont installes sur notre ordinateur.

Enfin bon, un installateur d'application, mme archaque, c'est toujours mieux que rien.

----------


## Zilian

Moi j'en ai dans les mains l, et j'ai l'impression d'avoir rgress et volu  la fois  ::mrgreen::

----------

